# Egg share online friends needed PART 4



## poppy05

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## KDJay

Thank you poppy05 and thank you everyone who has shared with me their personal opinion about what they say about egg sharing and it is good that u have all have had on the whole positive experiences xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks poppy!

Bethan, that's pants your dr wouldn't give you it on prescription, how annoying at least you tried. I can't believe what you've been through and to have another lump, you're very strong as id be terrified of it were me! 
I hope you respond well this time as they say 3rd time lucky!!

Fay good luck for beta test tomorrow!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, I'm well thanks, hope you are to Hun!

Fluttershy, your symptoms sound very promising!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Can you ladies tell me what they use to relieve pain when having EC? Or does the Valium/sedation help with that? Can't remember what they said at treatment planning!


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. I don't really think about it anymore - my last op was 10 years ago, so it's all definitely in my past! 

Cortney - our clinic just use the sedation & pain killers. All IV, nothing in tablet form. You will be fine - I promise it's such an exciting day X

Kd - I agree, it's lovely we have all had positive responses to egg sharing stories X

Flutter - your symptoms all sound positive to me  I've got a good feeling for you lovely lady. That's a good protein find in the beef jerky! I'm veggie though so no good for me! X

Fay - good luck for your second betas tomorrow, and finding out your first set of results! Only 4 more days until your otd so you can book that all important scan to confirm twins ;-) X

Caz - I'll be getting them from asda as its the cheapest. At my clinic it costs £5 per day for the clexane, but it's £3.50 with asda. That saving will make a huge difference if we get our bfps as you take it until 12 weeks! Pred is super cheap - about £4 for 28 X 5mg tablets. I think the gestone is about £7.50 a day at my clinic, but I can't remember the cost at asda. Not long for you now lady X

B xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I was wondering where all our posts went lol.


Kdjay you're welcome  xx

Courtney thank you lovely  xx

Bethan that's shocking how much clexane costs ! Jesus I never knew that.   as for pain relief I was under a general and then had codeine which did not agree with me at all. I was sick in the car on the way home. Luckily I had a few bags in the car though !! Thank you shopping bag fees lol. Xx. 

Good luck tomorrow Fay, hoping it all goes well lovely  xx


----------



## pollita

Cortneywils said:


> Can you ladies tell me what they use to relieve pain when having EC? Or does the Valium/sedation help with that? Can't remember what they said at treatment planning!


It's something magical and amazing haha. Seriously, I went into the clinic in full blown tears and next time I will run or skip in with excitement. The sedation is fantastic! The first dose I didn't even realise I'd had it until I asked because I started to feel like I'd had a couple of glasses of wine  Then I was concentrating so hard on keeping my eyes open and not falling asleep that I didn't even realise they had done EC and it was over  Loved it and honestly can't wait to do it again


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls, been following your posts today but kept getting interrupted by pesky customers at work 😉

Cortney as Bethan says you get morphine and vallium - they will take good care of you so don't worry. It's all a bit weird but positive! X

KD a lot of our family and friends know that we are doing IVF 'at some point' because we have been working up to it for the last 3 and a half years. All of them know that we are egg sharing and no one has said anything negative about it  quite a few people have asked how I feel about donating eggs and I always say that I feel amazing, because I do! At the end of the day, it's all up to you about who you tell and what, though only my dad and sisters know the rough dates for actual cycling though xxx

Fluttershy mmm yummy protein. I've told my boss that he has to go on a protein bender with me in January   well done you for holding out on the testing. The first response tests are nice and clear to read, the first response 'early response' are supposed to be more sensitive but I used both and it even showed when my hcg was fading xxxx

Bethan try not to panic. All you can do is keep injecting and hopefully you'll see plenty of (cottage cheese filled) follys at your scan. As Fluttershy says, not everyone feels their ovaries so it's nothing to focus on. Keep going lovely  I'm supposed to be asking my gp for meds too although haven't actually managed to get through on the phone lines yet   Did yours refuse point blank? I'll be off to asda too I think! Xxx

Karmas this forum is littered with people who get their baba on their first cycle so stay strong lovely. Exciting that you are finally on the go! Xxx

Caz gestone is £5.73 a day at boots but I think Asda is cheaper. Hope you are well xx

Love to everyone else - can't scroll back on this page, doh! 

XXXX


----------



## poppy05

madameg, you can still go on your old thread to read any posts you missed, you just cant post there    just thought i would mention as i didnt want you to think those posts were gone forever xx


----------



## MadameG

Poppy thanks - had read through the days worth before posting but my brain is a bit too sieve like tonight to remember everything without the recent post below! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re pain killers for EC.... I know I got a while and I'm excited but nervous, thanks for putting my mind at ease!!

Wow asda seems a lot cheaper for medication shame my asda which is right on my doorstep doesn't have a pharmacy!!

Madameg, I laughed when I read cottage cheese filled follicles hahahaha! Not long for you now lovely!! 

Bethan, EC is nearing!! I bet you can't wait!!

Fay, good luck for beta test!

Pollita, hope you're well lovely, that's good your EC went so well, hope mines the same! Be nice for you to have your mum there next time.

Fluttershy, didn't realise  beef jerky had that much protein.... Never tried it before, I guess I should give it a go, I know they do youghurts with 20g protein which has cottage cheese! 

Must go as got early start at work... Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Ok ladies I caved in. I had an argument with the oh, I was feeling negative and emotional even assumed he was having an affair !!! ( He isn't and wouldn't) but the cramping eased up I felt nothing all night, I have hardly slept a wink. So I thought that's it it's all over. I know how stupid this all sounds, really I do.  But I was in a foul mood last night, sooooooo I tested this morning and got a faint line on a 1st response. Any idea how I upload the pic ? Could it be the trigger still inside me ? Or dare I even think it's a bfp  Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy I would expect it be out by now, so I am going to say congratulations!!!  Xxxxx

Cortney it'll soon be time to DR for you 😊 Xx

Fay good luck with Betas today xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - I see the line!! Congratulations!!! Trigger should be out now!! Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I've managed to upload a pic. 
Thank you Madame g ! I hope it's a little sticky one now. Not sure the arguing did any good though grrrrrrrrr. Xxx

Thank you Fay ! Hope it all goes well today  xxx

Sorry for the selfish post. I  didn't know how hard this all really is, you ladies that keep going truly are strong willed, minded, and fiercely courageous ladies. I take my hat off to you all xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one from me - congrats flutter. Trigger should be gone by now. Amazing news lovely 

B xxx


----------



## pollita

I can see the line flutter!! I hope this is it for you


----------



## KDJay

Congrats flutter !!! Very exciting x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan, Pollita, Kdjay thank you so much ladies.  does this mean it will show up on a clear blue digital ? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - you could try on a CB digital, but the HCG they measure is a lot higher than a FRER, so maybe wait until OTD for the digital. Unless you can't wait, that is x


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - it is very unlikely that there's enough hcg to be detected in a CB digi. I know because I'm a poas addict!!! It won't detect anything below 25 and don't forget hcg is lower in urine than serum (blood). I would wait a couple of days as may stress you out seeing a 'not pregnant' xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, congrats Hun I can see the line  

Madameg, can't wait for DR and to get going  

Hope you're all well just a quick post from me as I'm at work


----------



## fluttershy1983

Ah I see thank you Bethan. I think I'm going to live in this little bubble a little while longer  well until Tuesday that is    lol. Xx

Thank you Fay, I'm such a noob at all this lol. I'm still in shock that it came up. I really was expecting a negative result. I think I can manage to stay in this little bubble now. I'm content, a bit anxious in case it don't plan out, but happy I got to see a positive result  xx

Thank you Courtney  xx


----------



## KDJay

fluuter yes enjoy the positive! I have heard people get really upset after using the digitals and seeing a not pregnant when they are actually pregnant and you don't need to cause yourself that stress unnecessarily


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - by the way, hope everything is better with your oh. I think arguments with your partner are a prerequisite of IVF treatment X

Fay - good luck for your first betas pregnant lady X

Cortney - glad we have out your mind at ease. Ec is such an exciting day! I am super excited  X

Madame - I hope you have better luck with your GP! Yep, it was an outright no with mine - says if I'm under a private clinics care, then they won't get involved. But I know some women who have got them from their GP, so fingers crossed for you! Love the cottage cheese follicles analogy!!! X

Pollita - did you find the time to email crgw? X

Kd - hope you & dp are both doing ok X

Afm - I can definitely feel some action in my ovaries now, and the bloating has started! Woohoo!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Bethan - glad you are feeling some action in the ovaries now and that you can get excited!!! When is EC for you? x


----------



## fluttershy1983

I will do Kdjay  xx

Bethan sooooooo glad you're feeling something lovely. That cottage cheese is doing the trick  
Everything is good between the oh and I, I totally over reacted, and I have no logical reason for it. I'm soooo blaming the meds. Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick update from me - betas at 9dp 5dt (14dpo) = 318!!!!! Average at that stage is 48!! So huge possibility of more than one had implanted. Just need to make sure today's betas have double. Will know Monday / Tuesday xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  x

KD - EC is scheduled for w/c Monday 7 November, so only a week and a half away potentially x

Fluter - don't worry, we are all the same during IVF. Definitely the meds ;-) x

B x


----------



## KDJay

Fay - Wow thats amazing!!! Def more than one I think! 

fluttershy - glad things are all good with the OH, I am sure the positive test quickly sorted everything out  

Bethan - not long now then until EC! 

I was a brat last night about something stupid to do with dinner and I tried to blame the meds cheekily (I feel completely fine, actually feel more perkier/upbeat on them) and dp just looked at me and rolled her eyes as she is on exactly the same ones so I can't really get away with it hahaha! worth a try ;


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fay that is amazing !!!! So so pleased for you lovely. Wow I did say triplets  xx

Bethan that's my excuse that I will be using for a very long time hopefully  omg egg collection has come round so quickly. You'll be in my shoes in no time at all xx

Kdjay ah yes that old chestnut won't work when you're both on them lol. How is she feeling? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy  - she feels fine too, she hated the pill of all things but everything else has been good.


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> Pollita - did you find the time to email crgw? X


ARGH, I forgot again - thanks for reminding me - doing it NOW I promise haha

ETA: Done  What would I do without you Bethan? haha

Fay, OMG!! How many embryos did you have transferred? There's definitely multiples in there! One for each attempt perhaps? 

Bethan, your cycle is flying by! Pleased for you 

KD & Flutter, haha I love to blame things like that on my meds  Make the most of it! At times I was SO glad I was single because I was positive nobody would have tolerated me in some of my states - I hope you're not that bad hehe

Flutter, I agree with the others to leave the CB digis alone for now. I somehow avoided them altogether, but you definitely don't want your bubble burst by seeing 'not pregnant' when we know that you are. It's very disheartening.

AFM, oh..my...goodness. I've been moving house all night and morning - we only found out yesterday that we were exchanging AND completing today on my dad's house (luckily not the house I live in!) but my brother and sister couldn't get out of work so I had to do it all myself. I'm hurting! It took so many car trips, and although I somehow managed to get the washing machine into the back of my ford focus I can't get it out  so I've had to pack around it lol. 
I think I'm done now so I'm going to crack open a bottle of wine and indulge in a takeaway tonight - it feels like 8:30pm, not 2:30pm 

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to a nice weekend xx


----------



## MadameG

At work but Fay!! Whoop whoop!! This time next year you are going to have a much longer Christmas shopping list 😉 Congrats lovely lady xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - Haha!! Ah well, like you say - you are in no rush. How the hell did you get a washing machine in a focus? That's some good skills! Hope you can get it out again ;-) Enjoy your wine & takeaway x

KD - love that you tried to blame it on the drugs, when your DP is on them too! I know, can't believe how close I am to EC. Only 2 and a bit weeks for you ladies too  x

Flutter - I can't wait to be where you are, really hope I get a BFP too like you & Fay 

B x


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> Pollita - Haha!! Ah well, like you say - you are in no rush. How the hell did you get a washing machine in a focus? That's some good skills! Hope you can get it out again ;-) Enjoy your wine & takeaway x


haha, it turns out it's a lot more spacious than I thought! I'm hoping my brother will come over tonight to help me lift it out or I'll have to take it to clients house tomorrow and they may wonder...


----------



## KDJay

Pollita - moving house is serious exercise, you will def be aching tomo! Enjoy your treats tonight  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, woopy!! So happy for you!! It's def twins lol!

Pollita, sounds like you needed a take away and wine after all that! Can't believe you managed to get a washing machine in your car!
hope they don't take too long to reply back to your email!

Flutter, so happy for you! Wouldn't do the CB yet Hun as its abit early and there not as sensitive!!

KD, it was always a try not long for you and dp!!

Bethan, you'll be in Fay and fluttershy's shoes before you know it!! That's good you're starting to feel something happening in your ovaries!!

Madameg,  hope works going ok!! Not long now for us!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys just a quick 1 from me apparently partner SA was really good he produced less than he should be but what he produced was doing what they was ment 2  but they have found bacteria so he needs antibiotics so I've no idea really why we are not getting pregnant but good news that he has some good swimmers xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi 
Congrats fay so happy for you yay   
Flutter I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that that line gets darker  
Cortney Kdjay bethan karmas madame good luck on your journeys yo are beginning now or soon  
Pollita hope your well
Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just popped on here to see that you've had your bfp Fay! Amazing news! Congratulations!  Xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - so glad your DPs SA went well. Fab news! Any idea on your dates lovely? Hope you're ok x

Wales - how are you? How many weeks are you now? Hope you & the twins are all ok X

B x


----------



## KDJay

Loopy glad u have had some good news I Bet that's a relief ! 

Wales - good to see u back, pls keep us updated on how u are doing


----------



## Wales81

Sadly, one of the twins didn't make it. At the 9 week scan we saw that development stopped at 8.5 weeks. Apparently it's very common for development to stop around week 9 in twins as it's such a critical time for them. Our consultant described it as 'survival of the fittest' which really hurt. After a dark week I'm finally feeling more positive,  and the other baby is doing great, really strong heart beat and was doing all sorts of twirls and movement on the ultrasound which has really helped to keep us positive. We're 10 weeks tomorrow so hoping to be out of the woods soon. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quick one will soon leave to go to boring work lol!

Wales, sorry one of the twins didn't make it sweet, glad to hear the other one is doing very well! Can't believe your 10 weeks where the hell did the time go? I hope it goes that quick now as in 10 weeks hopefully I'll be pupo.... Hope you have a lovely pregnancy!

Loopy, glad it went well for you and DH I bet that's another weight of your shoulder.... Jan will be here before you know it for that important appt!!

Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## KDJay

Oh Wales I am so sorry to hear one of the twins didn't make it and that the doctor was so careless with his words, I think they dont appreciate how much hurt their words can cause! It sounds like the baby is doing well in there and thriving so hopefully u can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - I'm so sorry lovely. I bet the past week has been really tough for you both. I'm so glad you're starting to feel a bit better - I think sometimes doctors don't realise the impact of their words. So glad you got to see your twirly baby on scan though! Can't believe you're 10 weeks already! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Woke up to post this morning from Birmingham womens hospital hysteroscopy in March and they have changed my appointment from Jan to April I am fuming I am done with birmingham womens hospital now I have had enough I'm really considering not even going through with any of this it's ridiculous.
You would think as an egg sharer we would be treated better but your not my life has been on hold for 3 years already I'm not sure I can keep putting it on hold 
Sorry for the me post just really really fed up today xxx


----------



## bethannora

Oh loopy, I'm so sorry. You've really been messed around with all of this, I really do feel for you. Please don't give up. Have you considered putting in a complaint? I know it sped things up for Bevvy. Big hugs x


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm phoning to complain on Monday as it's disgusting the way they are 
Thank you Bethan xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay glad she is feeling good too  xx

Pollita I hate moving, I moved last year to where we are now, and it was hectic. So I take my hat off to you for doing it alone !  hope you don't ache to much today  xx

Bethan you will be in our shoes soon lovely  xx

Courtney and Madame g you'll be next too lovelies, how are you both ? Hope you're ok Xx


Wales sorry for your loss hun, I'm glad the other one is doing well though. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. Xx

Loopy, I'm glad your oh's sa came back ok. 

I'm sorry your appointment has been moved, that seems crazy they are doing that! Don't be sorry about the me post, trust me I've had one myself sometimes you need to vent. 
I don't understand why they are taking so long. What will you do now ? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies sorry ive not been around Ive been rolling on the floor in agony with a deep inner ear infection and possible perforated eardrum, Id rather be in labour (with my youngest it was hell) that this kind of pain and wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy! Strong course of antibiotics for a week high dose of painkillers and some ear spray oh and the potential oh having to put my treatment back by a MONTH! Not a chance in hell is that happening no one is standing in the way of my cycle not even me! So im taking some time off running the business and trying to take it easy.

Wales - im sorry one of the twins didnt make it hun and glad all is well with the other x

Flutter have you tested again?

Loopy - they were exactly the same with me! They treat you like a NHS patient they dont seem to understand that you are paying for their service ultimately, you may be able to have the operation anywhere under the choose and book service, the QE may have a shorter waiting list its worth a shot. Any update on Coventry? 

Polita well done on the moving! Ive done it 14 times now and after the last never want to do it again! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Ah I'm sorry to hear that Karmas, that sounds awful you poor thing  I hope you get better soon !! I have tested again today and there's no mistaking the line today it's a lot darker  xx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, great news about the darker line!

Karmas, sorry to hear you've been feeling so bad. Hope you feel better soon!

Wales, I'm so, so sorry to hear about one of the twins. I am glad the other one is doing well and hope he or she continues to do so 

Loopy, omg I am angry for you! I can't believe how long they have kept you waiting

Hope everyone else is well!

I heard back from clinic already, apparently some people are considering me and I'll hear more next week. Sadly I didn't get my wine and takeaway last night but I still woke up with a mega migraine - oh joys! Doing a whole lot of nothing today as a result lol x


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - amazing news on the darker lines. Woohoo  x

Karmas - so sorry to hear about your ear infection - it sounds awful, you poor thing. Any sign of af yet? x

Pollita - a migraine instead of wine & takeaway? That sucks! Glad people are considering you, hope it's good news next week x 

Loopy - so glad you are complaining. I agree, it doesn't sounds fair at all x

No news with me - still jabbing away. Will be taking my 6th stim jab tonight. My scan on Monday will be after 7 jabs, and last time I had 10 follicles from 11-18mm on scan after 7 days, so hoping I get more this time 

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Polliita that Defo sucks having a migraine without drinking ! Treat yourself tonight lovely if you can  that's awesome some people are considering you !! xx

Bethan I shall keep everything crossed for you lovely, I hope you get more then last time, on short protocol I had 11 days worth of jabs before egg collection, so hopefully you'll be round the same time  xx


----------



## Karmas

Aww huge congrats flutter is this your first try ?

Bethan fingers crossed for you hun hope you have plenty of eggs in there 

Thanks for the well wishes im feeling a little more human now ive stopped taking my vits for a while as I dont think I could take 32 tablets a day! being on the antibiotics and the painkillers I felt like Id been taken over by some kind of banshee we ended up in the A&E yesterday because I just couldnt take it any more and typically my GP had no appointments! 

TMI - Ive been on knicker watch all day and AF showed up about half hour ago! So ill be DR on the 30th absolutely bricking those injections, my phobia is that bad that when I was pregnant the last time I couldnt have a single blood test and actually jumped over 2 beds to get away from a midwife with a kidney dish with the needles in when she tried to take my bloods when I had my youngest that was with half a bottle of gas and air! Hopefully it will be much easier this time as having so many bloods with the IVF has made it a little easier but ive got a tube of emla and the hubby will be doing the jabs at first 

Where are you all jabbing where is the best place do you think? The stomach as thats where the business happens maybe? Thats what im thinking and then I can move to the legs if it gets too bruised ahhh im flapping so much now that its finally here!


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - fab af is here! Woohoo! The jabs are subcutaneous so you can do them in any fatty part of your body - so legs, bum, tummy etc. Most clinics recommend your tummy, but mainly because they presume you will be jabbing yourself, and we can't Jab our own bums! Haha. If you think you could tolerate a jab in your leg / bum more to avoid looking (as your dp will be doing them) then speak to your clinic. I'm sure you will be fine. I count myself so lucky that I'm not scared of injections X

Flutter - thanks  I stimmed for 11 days last time too. Snap! Hope you're feeling ok. When is official otd? X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Fay amazing news !!!!! 
I guessed it was more than two already and I'm sticking to it 😂
When will you book your first scan for ? 

Flutter massive congratulations 😀

Wales I'm so sorry about one of your twins, but so glad the other is doing so well 😀

Polita I'm really pleased that things are staring to get moving for you 

Loopy that is rubbish,  I'm so sorry.
I hope you can do something to speed things up   

Bethan I hope those follies are growing nicely now 😀

Karmas I'm glad your feeling better, I prefer my stomach as I find the skin easier to pinch and use then my legs. Lol 😂

Kdjay hope you are well 

Cortney not long now 

Thank you so much for the advice of where to get the meds and prices. 
Is anyone on lubion instead of gestone ? Or know where else apart from clinic do if? 
The thought of those massive gestone injections feels me with dread so I'm thinking of asking for lubion instead. 
Also can I just take my private clinic prescription to any other chemist, do you ask them to order in the drugs. 
Sorry for being dim, I had never thought to take my prescription anywhere other than the clinic pharmacy until now 😂


----------



## bethannora

Caz - phone your local asda pharmacy for a quote - they are always mega cheap as they make zero profit on IVF drugs. It's some charitable scheme thing they do for ladies going through IVF. I haven't ordered mine yet, but I think you just take your private prescription from the clinic to any pharmacy for them to order the drugs x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Karmas it is my first try, I'm incredibly lucky  xx

Thank you Caz I'm not sure about drugs, I've always got mine from the clinic pharmacy but I've not had to pay for any yet. I have to pay for drugs after the confirmed pregnancy so as of Tuesday all drugs I need from now on the clinic will no longer pay for, so I will have to pay for. The clexane I will be able to get from the docs as I've had a blood clot previously.

Bethan can't believe you're so close to egg college now  so exciting lovely. My otd is Tuesday, I feel ok, the cramps came back last night ever so mild though, had a few today but again really mild they are not painful more just a sensation of anything. I'm excited but still very cautious, cause I know how delicate this all is. I do feel really moody though and way over sensitive. I cried at an advert of a dog being abandoned earlier, i really need to get a grip of myself lol. How are you feeling now on the stimms? Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Bethan thank you so much that's really helpful x


----------



## pollita

I've heard the same about Asda, it's great that they do that!

I haven't been to them yet as I've not had to buy any of my own meds, but I was pricing up progesterone pessaries before as I would have had to pay for my own after 7 weeks and the boxes were £20 each at the clinic, and £13.50 from Lloyds Pharmacy (didn't check Asda) so huge price difference! Would have saved me over £30 for the extra month I would have had to buy them. Other things like Clean are only pennies difference per injection (40p per 20mg, 17p per 40mg) but obviously that all adds up when you need plenty of it!


----------



## djjim22

Sorry for lack of personals... just logged on and saw you post re drugs Pollita. With regards to progesterone ask your GP to prescribe them. Mine worked out how many I would need and prescribed them all at once so was only the price of a prescription. I also had to take progynova until 12 weeks with it being an FET and she prescribed those as well. Worth a try if you get a willing GP.xx


----------



## Caz242424

Oops sorry flutter, just saw that you posted same time as me, thank you so much.
This is such amazing news about your BFP 😀
Will you get beta bloods done ? 

Djimm hope you and baby are well xx


----------



## Caz242424

Thanks Polita too,
I'll ring asda Monday, and post their prices 😀


----------



## Karmas

Flutter that makes me feel so much better knowing there are people thats its worked first time for, I know its only early days for you but i have everything crossed

I would have thought any drugs you need once pregnant you would be able to get from your GP IVF or not, Ive not had to pay for any drugs yet either hope you grab some bargains Caz


----------



## djjim22

We are doing really well, thanks Caz. Hope you are also.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi just a quick one  

Pollita, that's good you heard back from the clinic so soon, I hope they pick you Hun and then can get some dates on when to start!

Karmas, glad AF turned up sweet, it must be awful to be terrified of needles. It's good you're getting use to them now considering you'll be having injections everyday for a few weeks good job you have DH to do them for you.

Your ear infection sounded awful Hun glad your on the mend!

Caz, hope you're ok, your not dim Hun I'd prob of thought the same!

Loopy, you've been treated appallingly and I would complain as they've kept you waiting and prolonging your treatment, us egg sharers should be treated the same as private patients as we're valuable to them! How far are you with conventory?

Bethan, 2 more nights hope there's plenty of eggies for you, won't be long until EC! Yay!!

Fluttershy's, 3 more nights til otd hope it's a lovely sticky bfp!

Djjim, glad you and baby are doing well


----------



## MadameG

Evening ladies,

Flutter so great that the line is darker - fab news! Xx

Caz I'll be interested to read the prices. I've got a gps appointment (in 3 weeks - love my surgery  ) but I expect they will say no. Lubion is only(!) £8 a day at my clinic, I'm not daring the gestone! Xx

Dj glad you are well xx

Cortney hope you are good hun xx

Karmas you poor thing with your ears, I wish you a speedy recovery. Pinching an inch of belly fat was the way I did my injections. I'll be a couple of weeks behind you 😊 Xxx

Pollita gah that sounds like a heck of a day yesterday! Did you get the washing machine out?! Fingers crossed for a match xxxx

Bethan hoping for lots of lovely follies for you. May the twingy ovaries continue xxx

Wales so sorry to hear about the twin but lovely that your little gymnast is doing well. Keep us updated 😊 Xxx

Loopy how ridiculous with your clinic! Crazy that they are taking so long, I would certainly complain in writing as you are paying for everything after all. Really good news about the SA though. Keep fighting them hun xx

Fay when do you get the results of yesterday's betas? Xx

Love to everyone else xx

Afm last two weeks without injections now, can't wait to get going! Had a blustery day tidying up in the garden. Crazy how much is still growing at this time of year, it was becoming a bit of a jungle! Much tidier now though xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Djjim22, that's really good of your gp, I can get my clexane on drs prescription for the entire pregnancy and only pay one price which is good, but didn't know they could possibly prescribe the others too, I will see if my gp will be willing to do that  x

Caz, that's ok lovely, yes I'm going to get my betas done, you're with the same clinic as me, do they arrange all that when I ring up on Tuesday ? By that I mean do I go in that day ? Also how many do I have to have ? Sorry for the questions I don't know anyone else at the same clinic that's been through it before Xx

Karmas It most certainly can happen, I only had one put back in also, thank you hun I really appreciate it.  xx

Courtney thank you lovely, hope you're ok  xx

Madame g that's good you managed to sort your garden out, I cut my grass 4 weeks ago and it already needs doing again, but I'm gonna leave it till next year lol. You'll be jabbing before you know it lovely, thank you I hope and pray they continue to get darker too  xx


----------



## pollita

I'm glad I'm not the only one considering doing the garden! I had the "last cut" done in early October, but it's already a jungle out there so I'm just waiting for a dry enough day to get the mower out and do it again - if I wait until spring it'll be a nightmare with my dog

And no Madame, bloomin' washing machine still in the boot of my car as my brother didn't turn up (or call or text   No idea how I'm going to get all my stuff to work tomorrow with it taking up so much space, or what my clients will think when I roll up with a washing machine in my car! Will have to try to hide it with blankets or something so they don't think I'm some crazy photographer.....  

Blah, still can't shift this headache (but at least it's not a migraine anymore) so off to bed x


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - the thought of you rocking up to take photos with a washing machine in your boot tickles me!! Sorry you've still got a headache. Feel better X

I hope all you ladies have more luck with your GPs than I did with my grumpy one!!!

Flutter - eeekkk, so close to otd!!! Bet you can't wait to get your scan date X

Djjjm - glad you're all doing well X

Karmas - it works for loads of people on their first go, and it will for you too  X

Madame - well done on doing the garden! That's my DPs domain! Hope these next few weeks fly by for you X

Cortney - not long until you'll be getting your vitamin d fix! Oh i do hope you're right, and I get lots of follicles on scan. Fingers crossed! X

Caz - I'll try to dig out my quote from asda too. Hope you can find them nice & cheap - every penny counts! X

B x


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I do love my garden - it is our little sanctuary. Our grass is fake though, we changed it last year as we were fed up of muddy paws everywhere: clay soil + tiny garden + spaniels = disaster! Everyone thinks it is real though hehe   xx

Bethan I had never done any gardening before I met my oh but I love it now xx

Pollita how annoying that you are still having to lumbar round with it in the car! Just say you have been shooting washing machine adverts  I had to cut the grass at our allotment the other day, I thought I would have had a break till the spring! Hope you feel better in the morning xxx


----------



## Karmas

Courtney - Ive been terrified of them for as long as I can remember but the only one I trust with a needle anywhere near me is my DH I think if it was anyone else doing it they would have to jab me in my sleep! Id likely   them tbh  

Madam - Thanks hun,  oh the MUD how I hate the mud! We live near a train track so all the water from the bank comes down in to the garden, great for the plants not so great for my floors! With 3 dogs its like a mud bath in the winter im forever mopping and wiping down doors! 
When do you start?

Polita - Try lavender oil on your temples it helps a lot with migraines hope you feel better

Bethan - GPs are a nightmare, I called my begging for an appointment on Friday telling her that I had a serious ear infection and all I got was 'well if its that bad there is a hospital up the road!' 
Good luck for tomorrow

KD, Fay thinking of you both hope your ok 

Hope everyone else is well x

AFM still in lots of pain, cant chew anything really or move my lower jaw too much as its so painful and hardly getting any sleep but the antibiotics are doing their job and its a lot better than it was.
Only one more day until I get started!!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g that's a bloody fantastic idea the fake grass. I've got two dogs, Chihuahuas Rocky and lettie. And even though they are small they make such a mess with their paws too. I might have to invest in some of that grass.  xx

Bethan I think the scan will Defo make it feel more real  xx

Pollita hope your headache goes and you have a nice stress free day at work Xx

Karmas I hope you feel better soon lovely, one more day to go !! Wahoo bet you're so excited. This may sound strange however have tried a piriteze tablet ? Sounds daft right I know but where I work ( nursing home, although I'm on a break at the mo while we are going through ivf) sometimes if it's ok to give, we give some of the ladies and gentlemen it if it's an ear throat or nose infection we give them a piriteze as it helps ease the fluid build up in the ears which increase with infection and mucus on the chest. Xx

Courtney hope you're well lovely, you jet off soon don't you ? Soooo envious of you right now  xx

Fay hope you're ok and the pregnancy is going well lovely. Xx

Loopy hope you are ok, I know you're under a lot of stress right now lovely, I hope you manage to get it sorted soon. Xx

Kdjay hope you're well too lovely Xx


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - how exciting you start in a day! Eeekkkk!!! Are you on long or short? Sorry I can't remember :-( I agree, they are a nightmare - especially the receptionists! Glad you're on the mend - hope you feel back to normal soon xxx

Madame - between your garden & allotment, it's a good job you love gardening!! We were gonna get an allotment but because we care for my DPs mum, we decided it would be too much. Would love to grow my own veg though, but my gardens way too small X

Flutter - I bet it will too! I'm so excited for you x

Hope all you ladies have a brilliant Sunday 

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Don't you hate it when you ring up the doctors the receptionist always wants to know what you're calling for.
Well it's not for a pizza is it. It's clearly cause I want to see the doctor lol.  

Thank you Bethan I did a clear blue today, it says pregnant 1-2  xx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo flutter, that's amazing news! It's definitely official now with a CB digital confirming it. Super happy for you xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - 1 more sleep for your first scan, hope your have lots of follies growing!!  

Caz - asda are the cheapest for the extra meds. With regards to lubion, you may have difficulty in the pharmacies getting this as asda told me they couldn't get it. 

Madameg - hope your ok! I get Friday's betas tomorrow (hopefully)

Cortney - when do you go on your hols Hun?

Wales - so sorry to hear about your news, great that your almost 10 weeks

Flutter - have you tried a digital test yet? Mine showed up as 1-2 @ 7dp 5dt (I didn't try sooner)

Karmas - sorry you've been unwell and in pain...hope you get better soon 

Pollita - hope you hear back from the clinic this week, keep onto them!

Afm - I'm 4wks 4days pregnant, OTD is tomorrow and clear blue are still showing 2-3 so happy levels aren't dropping. I've had lots of cramping over the weekend but it's eased today and my (.)(.) are very sore!! I have to phone the clinic with results tomorrow and book in my first scan which I'm hoping won't be longer than two weeks away. Also hoping for Friday's betas back tomorrow although the nurse did say leave it until Tuesday to call 

Fay xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you so much ! You ladies have been amazing to me through this whole process. I'd be lost without you lot. 

It will you next lovely ! Not long now !!!  Scan tomprrow, I'm sure your follies are growing perfectly  let's get this Christmas club rolling with the bfps  xx

Fay I have indeed today I'm 7dp5dt and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks on the digital clear blue  I'm so glad things are going well for you lovely! Hope you get your scan in soon too. xx


----------



## Fay2410

Flutter - brilliant news!! So happy for you!! Are you going to get betas done? How many embryos did you transfer? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Love the name BFP Christmas club!!! X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Fay, I am indeed, I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow and arrange it all. I had one 5day blast transferred. I was debating the one or two but after reading a few articles Madame g showed me and talking to the clinic I decided on one going back in. It was a good quality one, they did say but they were telling me so much on the day it went straight in on ear and out the other lol. I'll see if they have it wrote down anywhere and let you know lovely. I have 6 snow babies left xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan I stole it from another thread on here ssssshhhh ! Lol xx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter - Thanks hun, no actually I havent didnt even think about those do you think that phenergan will work the same they are an antihistamine that I have some of ? The fluid is doing my head in literally it sounds like everything is under water ARGH ill try anything at this point whats one more pill eh lol

6 Snowbabies is amazing too! 

Oh and the receptionist are so bloody nosey! Its not like they have any right to know what your going in for! 

Bethan - Thank you, Erm I assume its the long protocol hun as my baseline is booked for the 21st so there is at least 3 weeks of DR they are hoping EC will be the first or second week of Jan. 

Fay - so so pleased for you hun im still betting on twins


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Karmas, yea they will help too hun. Some doctors just give antibiotics to clear it up, which The anti allergy meds work to relieve the symptoms while the antibiotics get into the system.  xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone just a quick one from me as on way bk from wonderful wedding in Oxford. 

Karmas that ear infection sounds awful, hope it doesn't delay any of your plans 

Flutter and fay - hope u and your babies are doing well 

Hope everyone else is good, I havnt ha to pay for any drugs yet for me but we have for my dp and asda have been great just turn up and hand the prescription in an then they will tell u when they are back


----------



## pollita

Wow Flutter, 6 snowbabies is amazing!

Karmas, I hope the antihistamines work. When I had an ear infection years ago I chewed gum constantly and it made the pain bearable enough to get by. Anything's worth a try isn't it?

Bethan, as expected one of the client's insisted on helping me bring everything in from the car and questioned it... so if anyone is struggling to find a family or wedding photographer who also does laundry from the boot of her car, look no further  I'm actually really annoyed now that I can't get a hold of my brother, can't face another day of the thing in the back of my car - it's been there since Friday morning and I can't take the dog out as there's no room for him (and he won't sit in the front of the car)










I'm back from work (cake smash today!) and my diet is right on track with a bottle of cider and a tray of profiteroles waiting for me


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - that is actually hysterical! Omg - cake smash! Bet that's so much fun to photograph! X

Flutter - 6 snow babies is amazing  lots of siblings for the one in your tummy! X

Fay - hope you get your second results tomorrow. They will be massive I'm sure  X

Karmas - yes that's long protocol. Good luck with your first jab lovely, you'll be fine X

Kd - good luck for your scans tomorrow X

Ladies, I'm sooooooo nervous for my first stim scan tomorrow. I feel sick I'm that nervous :-(

B x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that photo is hilarious! Does your brother live nearby? Tell him you have a delivery hehe. Sounds like a perfect dinner to me xx

Bethan you'll be fine lovely, what time is your scan? Cottage cheese for breakfast, right? Xxx

Flutter woohoo to the digi! Maybe you have a pair in there after all   love the bfp Christmas club, does it extend all the way to end of Jan? Honestly we tried everything to get our garden 'normal', even removing the top foot and replacing it with a combo of top soil and manure to improve the structure, plus seeding with clover to absorb the nitrogen but nope! It's such a pleasure to not sink into it now. Xx

Karmas I'm starting two weeks today and baseline is booked for the 29th, so I won't be too far behind you  horrid weather here today, hope you haven't had too much mud! Xx

Fay good luck for tomorrow, not that you'll need it xxx

Kd, Cortney, loopy, hope you're all okay xx

AFM two weeks today two weeks today yayyyyy! If anyone sees the sun tomorrow please send him over to me as I am out dog training again, could be a chilly one Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Pollita, that did make me chuckle, sorry just seeing the washing machine there like that made me laugh.
Hope you manage to get it sorted soon.  xx

Oh Bethan I can understand your worry hun, I have everything crossed for you that every thing is going swimmingly lovely.  xx

Madame g of course it extends lovely, we will all be in the summer babies club  my garden is like a miss pit in the winter, it doesn't get any Sun in it over the winter what so ever so it just gets wetter and wetter and the mud sloshies around. I am Defo going to invest in artificial turf next year. Two weeks today ! Wowzer time really is shooting by. As for the dog training if I see the sunshine be sure I will send home your way  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow it's busy here today  

Fluttershy, that's brilliant you got a 1-2 weeks on CB digi that early on... 6 snow babies is amazing for future siblings  
I too hate ringing the doctors up and having to explain to the receptionist why your ringing... Chuckled when you said about the pizza lol! I'm debating wether to ring up about having time off work over EC as my jobs quite physical and I haven't got a lot of annual leave and its having to book it sort of last minute, also when shall I ask my gp? Hope you're ok Hun!

Fay, hope you get your betas tomorrow Hun and they come back good   

I jet of Wednesday and can't wait to do nothing but sit round a pool and do nothing lol. I'm a bit upset I can't take all my supplements as they might think it's odd do you think i better just take my Pregnacare? 

Bethan, try not to worry Hun, I'm sure your scan will be brilliant and they'll have more of an idea when EC will be!

Karmas, poor you Hun sounds like your really going through it... Really hope you get better soon   not long now to jabbing yay!!

Pollita, hope your headaches gone.... Sorry had to laugh at your pic your brother has to pull his finger out lol! A photographer that can also do your laundry?? I'll pay that lol! Hope you hear from the clinic soon with some news they want you Hun.

Madameg, won't be long now for you Hun!! You can borrow the sun until Tuesday as I need it in fuerteventura on Wednesday for a week lol! Hope your training goes well! 

Looy, hope you're ok lovely!

KD, hope scan goes well!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone had lots of post to read and phone won't let me go so far back


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g I just 're read your bit about a pair in there     I'm   there is just one lol. Xx

Courtney as to whether having time off after egg collection that's entirely up to you hun. The time off wouldn't hurt that's for sure  xx

Also take your pregnacare with you, it can't do any harm lovely xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies 

Bethan hope the scan goes well my lovely, I'm sure them follies are going beautifully let us know how you get on.  xx

Fay hope your betas are doubling nicely lovely, let us know how you get on  xx


Just a quickie as I'm off out the door hope you all are well lovely ladies  xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Courtney I bet you cant wait for your holiday, I am sure you wont have any problems taking your vits just keep them in their packaging if possible. Take some time off if you have the time to take off, if your job is very physical you may wish to take it off after ET rather than EC. 

Fluttershy - are you still testing and seeing that line get darker? 

Madame - not long for you now and you will be starting! you wont be far behind Karmas, bethan and I. 

Pollita - hope you finally sort the washing machine out ! lol

caz- hope you are well? 

fay - keep us updated on the betas!  

bethan - what scan is this now that you will be having? I think I have lost track

Loopy - hope things start panning out for you, you def need a bit of a break! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone else 

AFM - My DP went in for her scan this morning and the lining is finally lovely and thin so she starts progonova today and I start taking my stim injections tonight, argh!!! All getting very exciting and real now. I don't know what time to do the injections, I have been told anytime from 7pm - I have a few nights out in the next couple of weeks so I am thinking if I do as early as possible i.e 7pm I can get them done before I go out? However that means that I will have to do them myself as dp wont be home from work , nevermind I need to man up! Is anyone else on nasal spray to DR, I feel paranoid I am not getting it up there properly haha!


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Fluttershy, thanks lovely hope your well  

Bethan, good luck for your scan let us know how you get on there'll be lots of follies for you I'm sure of it!

KD, that's brilliant news how exciting for you to start   sorry can't help you with your nasal spray question Hun! I'm sure one of the ladies will!

Karmas, good luck with the jabbing Hun  

Madam, it'll be your turn soon Hun then me lol!

Pollia, hope your well sweet!


----------



## Karmas

KD - no delays for us we are starting TODAY   

Flutter - thanks hun will take some of those, feeling much better today apart from the fact no one mentioned at the clinic how painful AF is after the provera! So at the moment im alternating the hot water bottle between my ear and my stomach lol - hope you and bump are well and the symptoms are manageable.

Polita - sorry have to admit I laughed too, although I really would love someone to do my laundry right now. What a naughty brother too! Maybe ask a neighbour if they can just help you get it out the boot. Id love to be able to chew anything but still having trouble opening my mouth and talking let alone chewing gum, at least the OH has some peace  

Bethan - Thanks, still bricking it and oh watching youtube videos with the hubby last night didnt help! (Note to needle phobics the less you watch videos with needles in the better!! ) Woke up feeling sick this morning and it was the first thought in my head. 
Dont worry about the scan you are going to do great! 

MadamG - woo hoo bet your counting down the days now! Weather has been awful and oh dear does my back room need a bloody good clean but I just cant get out there to do it been in so much pain so the Hubby is doing it today hehe Hope you see some sun soon if you find it let me know we are desperate for some in the Midlands its all rain rain wind rain here.

Courtney - Thank you x Have felt pure rubbish the last few days but finally on the mend - hope you have an amazing holiday! Very jealous of that lovely sun  

KD - great news on your DP's scan, how are you feeling on the DR drugs? 

Fay - Hope the betas are high! 

Caz - Hope you are ok, how long till treatment now?

Loopy - Any news from Coventry hun ?


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, also thanks re getting time of work I will have a little think on when to get time of perhaps a few days after EC if I can get annual leave then and time of sick after et if dr will allow it!!

Karmas, thanks Hun so looking forward to getting away for a bit of sun, I'm heading to gatwick tomorrow to stay the night as flight is early weds. Sorry to hear your still poorly hope it goes soon lovely  

Fay, hope you get your betas today!


----------



## bethannora

KD - fab news that you can start stimming. Exciting! I am on the DR injections so can't help with the nasal spray. Sorry x

Fay - hope you get your betas today x

Karmas - how's your ear now? Better I hope x

Pollita - hope you hear back form the clinic (and your brother!!) x

Cortney - 2 days until holidays. Bet you can't wait x

Madame - I passed on cottage cheese for breakfast, but I do have it for my lunch! 2 weeks - eeeekkk x

AFM - scan went OK. I have 15 follicles - 7 at 11-15mm and 8 at 9-7mm. Not great as they aren't really bunched together in size, and they're still quite small for 7 days of stimming on gonal f 300. Last time I had 10 between 18 & 11mm on day 7. My nurse is hopeful we won't get cancelled, but similar to last time, we have said we will pay for the full cycle ourselves if we don't get enough grouped together to share. Next scan Wednesday morning where hopefully the little ones have caught up.

B xxx


----------



## Karmas

Bethan 15 is a good number hun im sure the lil ones will catch up x
Ear is still very swollen and painful but im getting there


----------



## KDJay

Bethan sounds like a good number to me, and it also sounds like you have all your options thought out but I am sure it wont come to that and you will be able to go ahead and share. I think every clinic has a different policy, my clinic says if you dont have enough you can donate all and do the next cycle for free and keep all the eggs - does your clinic offer that? Anyway I doubt you will need to make that decision. 

Karmas - Eeek! Are you starting your stims today too? Thats good that we are at the same stage. I have been finding the DR stims fine, i am on the nasal spray and don't feel any different. if anything I feel more perky, positive with more energy but I dont know if that is just excitement to get started and trying to keep my PMA up! My DP is having some headaches on the DR drugs but nothing too bad that doesnt pass.


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. I know 15 is great but I think history has taught me to be paranoid :-( I had 14 follies on my first cycle but it was still cancelled as I need to get between 10-14 of a similar size to get to ec & still share. My clinic don't do donate all cycles unfortunately - I begged for this last time! 

Sorry for the downer - hopefully Wednesday's scan brings good news 

Good luck to everyone starting their jabbies tonight. Such an exciting time!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Oh Bethan Don't apologise for the message we are here to support u that's the point. I'm sure they have also learnt a lot from your last cycle too. Did u keep all the eggs from your last cycle and pay? X


----------



## bethannora

Thanks KD. Last time we were only allowed to EC if we were prepared to pay ourselves if we got less than 8 eggs. As it turned out, we had 12 eggs collected so we were able to egg share. You never know, the same might happen for us this time 

B xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey Bethan yes def the same could happen this time! Fingers crossed for Wednesday for you x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, try not to worry yet Hun, the nurse still seemed positive so that's good, I really hope scan goes well for you weds Hun and the small ones have caught up. I'm a bit disappointed our clinic doesn't pay for our next cycle if we donate all eggs if we don't get enough to share? How much would it cost? Don't apologies for having a moan hun as we're here for you


----------



## KDJay

Yes that was the one thing that gave me comfort during the initial consultation esp since my AFC count is not sky high in that if we don't have enough we can donate all and then take the next cycle at our own pace for ourselves but I knew from other enquires with other clinics that they don't all offer this.


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - I know, I was disappointed too. I begged and begged but I guess from their point of view, they would have to pay for me to stim & go through ec again, so I do understand. Last time I was told it would cost me an extra circa £4,000 for the IVF & stim drugs. But this time I am adding in more post ec support, so it would cost a lot altogether. Yikes!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Yes when my consultant discussed this with me he said that the clinic 'take a hit' when they offer this so I suppose that's why they don't all do it. xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney our clinic used to do a second keep all cycle when I first started with them years ago, but by the time I actually did the paper work it had changed. Hopefully it won't come to that for any of us though. Jealous of your sunny holiday! Take all your vitamins, just keep them in their original packaging and you'll be fine Xx

Bethan glad that the scan was okay, I'm sure the other follys will catch up. Have they put your stims up?bdont apologise, that's what we are here for Xx

KD I did my jabs at 9pm I think, perhaps you could do them later at night and then aim to be home by then every night? Good luck! Xx

Karmas Hope your ears sort themselves out soon and you can stop the hot water bottle swapping. But more importantly you are starting!!! Yay!! xxx

Fay waiting for your update lovely xxx

Flutter hope you are good, did you test again today? I was only teasing with your 'pair' 😉 Xxx

Afm had lots of fun out on the field today and managed to dodge the rain! Absolutely miserable here now. Had a letter through saying I need a smear test, joy of joys. Best get it done now then! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I just know you'll be fine, stay positive Hun

Flutter - are you still testing with CB digis? I'm added to them, their still showing 2-3 for me 

Kdjay - so glad dw lining is nice and thin!!

Karmas - how you feeling now? Hope your nasty earn infection is healing 

Madame, Caz & Cortney - hope your all ok 

Sorry if I've m missed anyone

Afm - what a day!! Been in A & E with DS all day after falling over in school and spraining his ankle. He's ok thank god. Ended up calling GP 3 times for my betas but their still not back so will have to wait until tomorrow. Called clinic as its OTD and they took all day to call me back with a scan date and they tell me they can't fit me in for a scan this side of Christmas and it'll be in January when im 10 weeks pregnant!!!! Anyway after a few tears and ranting I managed to get myself referred to my local early pregnant unit and I have my first scan a week Friday which I'll be 6wks 2 days! I'm so scared 😔 Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, wow £4000 is a lot don't think I could get that sort of money together! Hope your follies all catch up to similar sizes by weds Hun.

Madam, it's ashame they changed it at least we're lucky we still get to go ahead with treatment of not matched in 12 weeks. I think I will take all my vitamins with me as I don't want to not take them for over a week. 

That's good you dodged the rain Hun... The weather is so horrible glad to be getting away from it!

Fay, omg your poor DH, hope his ankle gets better soon! 
It good CB still show 2-3 weeks, I'm sure your scan will be fine Hun that's bad your clinic couldn't get you in before Christmas!!


----------



## bethannora

Fay - hope DS is feeling better. Poor thing :-( great you managed to get a scan booked in this side of Christmas. You'll be fine lovely - bet you see two! Good luck for bloods tomorrow X

Cortney - I would definitely take your vitamins with you. I'm sure it will be fine if they're in the original packaging. I know, it's a lot of money. But don't you worry - you will get loads of follies X

Madame - glad you managed to dodge the rain - not sure how you managed that though?!! Nope, they are keeping me on 300 gonal f as it's pretty high for my amh anyway X

Kd - it's fab your clinic offer you a donate all if needed! First stim tonight - exciting!!! When's your first scan? X

Karmas - happy first jab day  x

Forgot to say in my upset about my follies - my lining is fab! Triple layer and 9.5 already. Woop! 

B x


----------



## MadameG

Fay your poor little boy! Hope it heals well, I did a proper number on mine 3 years ago so I feel his pain! Crazy about clinic   Glad you have a scan booked elsewhere at least. Shall we do sweepstakes on how many are in there?  

Cortney one last blow out before your IVF   xxx

Bethan there is literally a silver lining to everything   xx

Booked my 'cervical screening' for the 14th, what's one more person looking at my lady bits eh?


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - fan news on your liking! My Linky had always been good but even better after having the scratch aot must make it more fluffy for the embryos to implant 😊

Madameg - thank you Hun, he's fine, he's resting in bed watching a film bless him. Sweepstake on how many haha! Yeah that would be fun!!! 

Karmas - good luck with first jab tonight

Xxx


----------



## pollita

Great news Bethan! I have no idea what the lining measurements mean, I just took their word for it when they said it was good and asked no more 

Fay, OMG I'm so shocked that they can't see you until the new year! Great news that you managed to get into the EPU though. Imagine getting to 10 weeks and not having a scan - it seems absurd to us, yet all those natural conceptions who don't get a scan until at least 12 weeks  Glad DS is doing better, what a day you've had!

Karmas, good luck tonight!

Cortney, so jealous of your holiday! Room in your case for me?  Definitely take those vits with you. As the others have said just keep them in the packaging and it's fine.

Hope everyone else is well!

AFM, there's light at the end of the washing machine drum! My sister has arrived and I've roped her into helping me once she's had dinner. Feel like not telling my brother and making him make a pointless trip as punishment   Scratch that, she can't be bothered to help either. Where do I register for a new family?
Oh, and less importantly (hahaha jk!) I've had a call from the clinic and I have a pending match, I'll know by the end of the week if I'm matched for sure or not. It's unlikely I'll get treatment planning this side of Christmas I think (although possible, but judging by Fay's scan fiasco I think not!) so it's going to be perfect timing  Yay!!!!


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - great news on both washing machine & potential match! It will be fab if the timing works out perfectly for you. I have my fingers crossed 

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - glad your washing machine is getting sorted! 😂😂 you may get treatment planning this side of Christmas, you do know this cycle of mine isn't with CRGW don't you? 

Am totally panicking about my betas, just took a frer test and the control line is so faint with the test line incredibly dark so feel a little better now - phew xx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> Pollita - glad your washing machine is getting sorted! &#128514;&#128514; you may get treatment planning this side of Christmas, you do know this cycle of mine isn't with CRGW don't you?
> 
> Am totally panicking about my betas, just took a frer test and the control line is so faint with the test line incredibly dark so feel a little better now - phew xx


Ah doh, yes I do know! For some reason just assumed that clinic was Crgw anyway haha &#128514; Phew!


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - No, crgw have plenty scan availability. If I couldn't get a scan with EPU I would have paid for a private one with them xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I also presumed that you went to CRGW for this time round, so glad you got your scan sorted! Hope your betas test goes well tomorrow!
So good your test is dark Hun!

Pollita, hope you get picked Hun!! That's good your sister is helping you! How far away from you does your brother live? 

I'm going to take all me vitamins with me and will put some in my sisters suitcase so it doesn't look like I got too much in there lol! Def won't give her the Pregnacare ones to pack lol!


----------



## fluttershy1983

I've missed so much sorry ladies, I'm on my phone and a wee bit busy at the moment lovelies but I will Defo catch up tomorrow.

Bethan that's still good hun, I'm sure your follies will Cath up lovely. It's your turn for sure  xx

Fay I'm hope your little lad is ok, poor little mite. So disappointing you couldn't get in for a scan, it's absurd! I hope your mind will be hopefully be put at ease with the epu lovely. I really do feel for you, I can understand you worrying about the betas, it's hard to relax as you know how precious this time frame is. Sending you lots of    I'm positive this is your time lovely, I will be keeping everything crossed this pregnancy smoothly for you  xx

Pollita families don't you just love em lol good news about the pending match ! X

Kdjay hope it's all going well lovely, I use to do mine at 10.pm every nigght, when is your ec ? Xx

Karmas, I hope you start to feel better soon lovely. Yay on starting today  xx

Courtney hope you have a lovely holiday lovely, sooooooo jealous of you !! Xx

Madame g the dreaded smear test letter, I always get nervous awaiting the results lol. Hope you're well lovely Xx

AFM still peeing on a stick the clear blue digital ones - such an expensive habit :/ I rung the clinic up and the lady I spoke to said they don't do the blood tests and I need to book in for 2 1/2 weeks for a scan. I'm running low on clexane literally 7 left so I need to speak to my gp tomorrow hopefully to get some more.xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttersh - I know what you mean about expensive, I've spent well over £150 on tests as I've been using frer and clear blue digitals. Feeling much more positive this morning as CB Digis are now showing 3+...sorry to hear your clinic don't do betas, can you not pay a private clinic or ask your GP? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - amazing news on the 3+ on digital  let us know your betas too lovely. Hope DS is better today x

Flutter - happy otd day!! Well done lady  those tests are expensive, but worth it to see that bfp every time I bet! hope you get a scan soon X

Cortney - one more day until holidays! Woop X

Kd - hope the first stim jab went ok! When are your next scans? X

Karmas - hope the first jab went ok lovely lady? X

Madame - well done on booking your smear X

Pollita - do you still have the washing machine?! X

Got my high protein lunch packed ahead of tomorrow's scan! Grow follies, grow 

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies,

Hi Fay I'm awaiting a call back from the drs as we speak, so hopefully they may be willing to sort it out for me. I'm glad your tests are getting more accurate, it's such a scary time isn't it. Hope you get fantastic news on the betas, although I'm positive you will lovely, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I'm 3 hours away from my clinic so it's a bit of a pain keep going there, do you think I could possibly pay and get in at a local one for the test and scan ? Xxx

Bethan thank you lovely, I'm sure those follies will be growing just perfectly hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Karmas

KD - No stims yet DR will be for at least 3 weeks as I have my baseline booked for the 21st Dec They had me start DR on CD2 I think its because my cycles can be unpredictable 

Madam - My ear is settling down, working today so have to get on cant be off my feet for too long things really do start to crumble around me if Im not on my feet. Glad you managed to dodge the rain.

Fay - aw bless him hope he is feeling better soon, Ice cream heals all   Cant believe they havent managed to fit you in what clinic are you at this time? The antibiotics seem to be doing their job and the pain is much more bearable today. The betas will be great x 

Bethan - Thanks hun was easier than expected, Im sure tomorrows scan will be fine, are you using a hot water bottle during stims to help them grow? Pineapple is meant to help too 

Polita - cant believe that washing machine is still in the car you poor thing! Hope you get your match answer quickly! 

Flutter - feeling a little better thanks hun, Id assume you can get a private scan anywhere tbh maybe your GP can put you in touch with a private clinic 

AFM - We are jabbing in the mornings so I can get it over and done with, will do the stims in the evenings though. The jab wasnt too bad apart from the fact hubby was really apprehensive about actually sticking it in my skin and hesitated! Of course at that point I opened my eyes to see the needle just about to go in and freaked out! We got there in the end though and the emla really did help as I ended up having to hold the syringe while he was pushing it in because he was going too fast and it was stinging. Hopefully we can only get better right


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick one from me - betas from Friday are 718 so doubling time is 41 hours xx


----------



## Karmas

Fay thats great news hun! Have you seen the beta chart for twins? at the bottom of this link 
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

/links


----------



## bethannora

Fay - fab news! Well done you x

Karmas - well done on the first jab  It doesn't matter how you get there, or how you do it, just that you did it  x

Flutter - I am sure you will be able to pay at a closer clinic. Phone them and find out. Good luck with the call back form the DRs xxx

B x


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that's fantastic Hun! I bet your scan can't come soon enough!

Bethan, if I don't get a chance tomorrow, I wish you luck for your scan I'm sure you won't need it as I'm sure they'll grow fine!

Karmas, glad to hear you're getting better... The first jab will probable not go smooth for me either I guess it's all trial and error!

Fluttershy, I'm sure a local clinic will do the scan/tests for you as its same with me about 3hrs journey, there's no harm in ringing them to see.... Hope the Dr won't take to long to ring you back!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - There should be private clinics that will do betas and private scans, however not q lot will show up on a scan until 6 weeks, you may see a yolk sac and gestation sac at 5+ weeks but unlikely you'll see a fetal pole or heart beat until 6 weeks +



fluttershy1983 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hi Fay I'm awaiting a call back from the drs as we speak, so hopefully they may be willing to sort it out for me. I'm glad your tests are getting more accurate, it's such a scary time isn't it. Hope you get fantastic news on the betas, although I'm positive you will lovely, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I'm 3 hours away from my clinic so it's a bit of a pain keep going there, do you think I could possibly pay and get in at a local one for the test and scan ? Xxx
> 
> Bethan thank you lovely, I'm sure those follies will be growing just perfectly hun, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Fay waahoooooo 3+ weeks 🎉🎉🎉
And those betas are BRILLIANT ! 
Not long until the scan, well done for getting it in xx

Flutter massive congratulations on your official BFP 🎉🎉😀😀

Bethan good luck for your scan 😀😀

Cortney hope you are well 😀😀

Karmas congratulations on the first jab, it woo get easier each time 😀😀

Polita I hope the match happens soon and the treatment plan, would be great to get dates booked 😀
Good luck with the washing machine, I would be getting very annoyed 😳

Madame you get to the point that you don't care who's 'down there ' do you 😂

Kdjay hope you are well 😀

Loopy hope you have had a response from your clinic 🙏


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Just caught up briefly... Huge congratulations on the BFPs!!!! X


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today Bethan xxx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Bethan, hope they have done a good bit of growing xx

Fay those betas are great, so very happy for you. Only 9 sleeps until you get to see your bubbas xxx

Cortney are you off on your hols today? Have an amazing time lovely xxx

Caz when are you starting again? You have your scratch soon, right? Xx

Jaja hope you're good xx

Flutter did you manage to book a scan nearer to you? So exciting! Xx

Karmas well done on your first jab! My first stims was awful - the needle is far bigger than the DR jab and so he he didn't push it in far enough and it mostly all leaked back out! Hopefully DH will be a pro this time xx

Pollita exciting news on the match! Have you heard anything?? What's the latest on washing machine-gate? Xx

Loopy have you got any further with BWH? 

KD hope you good xx

Hope you're all enjoying your advent calendars, I bought some new tree decorations yesterday but can't say I feel at all Christmassy yet xxx


----------



## MadameG

...just remembered my (typically crazy) dream from last night: Pollita I dreamt I met you as you ran a really good cheese stall and you gave me extra crackers for free   you were also disappointed that I didn't find your chilli cheese at all spicy hehe xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame / Politta - that dream is HYSTERICAL! Bloody love cheese! Apparently I was sleep walking last night - never done that in my life before. How bizarre! x

Quick update from my scan this morning - still not great. I have 6 @ 16-20mm, 3 @13, then 9 @ 7-12mm. Continuing until Friday & hopefully the 13s would have caught up, and the bigger ones won't have grown too big. It's so weird because all my big ones are on my left ovary, and then the small ones are on the right ovary. My nurse said 'it's like a tale of 2 ovaries'. Lol! Anyway, fingers crossed for better news again Friday.

B xxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Bethan those results are not too bad hun are you alternating the injections from one side to the other? Try injection on the right i watched quite a few youtube videos where the ladies were doing stim injections and they had noticed that if they injected on one side the follicles were bigger on that side, how much truth is in that I dont know but worth a shot for a few days x

Madam - Im having really lucid dreams since starting the DR drugs but Cheese lol sorry had to giggle. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies sorry I didn't reply yesterday I was hugely busy doing some crimbo shopping. Hope you're all well. Xx


Fay that's fantastic news lovely ! Xx

Bethan I'm still keeping everything crossed for you, they are still growing which is the main thing lovely keep positive sweets  xxx

Madame g how strange your dream was lol, spicy cheese sounds yummy though  xx

Thank you Caz  xx

Thank you jaja  xx

Karmas glad the jabbing is going well lovely, how are you feeling ? Xx

Courtney thank you lovely, hope you have a fantastic holiday Xx

AFM the doctors called me back, they are giving me some clexane till next week as I've got an appointment in Tuesday. On Tuesday the Dr said she will prescribe me progynova, cyclogest and more clexane till 12 weeks ! Soooo happy with that, she has given me two options about the scans, one is to wait until I'm 7-8 to have one done through them however I wouldn't be able to be seen till 1st week of Jan, but I will be 9 weeks and the clinic need me seen at 6 1/2 weeks, or I can go to insight in Northampton and have one done there for £50 ! So I'm taking the second option and am able to get in on the 21st of December so I will be 6 weeks and 6 days by dates so it's not too bad  Xxxx

Now I have a question for you ladies, my Dr said the clinic need to sign me over to them now I've not heard my clinic say this to me before so when do the clinic sign me over ? Is it after my scan ? Xx


----------



## pollita

Madame, hahahahaha!! What a crazy dream! How dare you not find my chili cheese spicy  Washingmachinegate is officially over! Managed to surround the car with bags of old clothes which were heading to the charity shop and just dropped it out onto them haha. I made sure to do it in the dead of night though, less chance of my neighbours wondering what the hell I was doing!  

Cortney, happy holidays! Have a great time, lots of cocktails (for the last time!) and sun x

Bethan, the follies are getting there! Fingers crossed Friday's scan shows that the little ones are catching up and evening out. How is this comparing to your last cycle? AS for ovaries, I switched sides for injections every night yet my left ovary was so quiet while my right did all the work. 

Flutter, great news from your doctor, and for your scan! Bet you can't wait to see that  My clinic said that they would discharge me over to maternity/GP after my second scan (they do two) but I managed to get seen by the midwife before that anyway - just called my doctors office and said I was pregnant and asked what to do and they booked me in directly with her. Some say that you have to see the GP before being referred to midwife so I guess it works differently everywhere. 

Fay, AMAZING betas! I'm so excited for you x

Karmas, hope you're feeling better today! 

Sorry to those I've missed out, hope everyone's doing well - there's so many starting and getting BFPs at the moment, merry Christmas to us all   xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. It's silly I know, but I just find it so hard not to compare to everyone else on here, and you ladies always do amazingly well with your fantastic follicle counts! Just wish I could do the same x

Flutter - glad you are having a scan this side of Christmas. Bet you can't wait! I'm not sure re your clinic signing you over, but it looks like Poliita has helped answer your question. Well done on the Christmas shopping! We have done all ours. Putting up our tree on Saturday - can't wait! xx

Pollita- Wohoo on washing machine gate! Super funny that you did it in the dead of night - bet you felt like a undercover spy!! Last cycle I had 9 @ 16-22mm, so it seems I did better last time on long protocol. I am switching sides too, but might try to just do them on my right in case it makes a difference x

Karmas - yes, definitely worth a shot, I will try that. Thanks  I am currently alternating my jabs either side x

Thanks ladies for all your support as always - you are amazing x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Pollita I'm extremely excited lol I really can't wait till my scan, I still feel so nervous though. Every time I go to the loo I'm knickers watching, if I feel a bit damp I rush to the loo sorry for the tmi, sounds stupid I know. How's the washing machine malarki coming along ? Have you managed to get it out yet ? Xx


Scrap that I've just 're read your last post God I really should pay attention more sorry lovely xx

By the way if you do start making chilli cheese please let me know, I love cheese  xx


Oh Bethan bless you lovely, we are all different sweets. I'm sure come Friday the little follies will be catching up and you'll be in for egg collection in no time at all. Then you'll be in your 2ww and then in fays and my position lovely. I know it's easy for me to say all this, and I know you've certainly been through the mill  I know it's hard when it's all you've ever wanted. Keep positive lovely it will happen this time xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I poas again today clear blue digital reads 2/3 weeks I'm presuming this is normal ? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - fab news on the 2-3 week reading  xxx


----------



## KDJay

flutter - that is good news! 

Bethan - that sounds like a good amount of follies, my friend (in the real world lol!) was telling me today she only had 5 follies but retrieved 12 eggs, 8 mature! I know it is hard not to compare and worry I bet I will be exactly the same when it is my time!  

AFM- jabbing going well- felt a dab hand on my second one last night! haha - getting excited now as it seems more real and it feels like we are getting somewhere. Did anyone trigger with Ovitrelle? I am sure the pharmacist said to keep at room temp but the pack says keep in fridge but that I think you can keep at max 25c for 30 days?


----------



## bethannora

KD - I triggered with ovitrelle but I can't remember where I stored it. Sorry, I realise that is no help whatsoever! If in doubt, phone your clinic. Glad your second jab went well  x

I know I'm silly for comparing. I often get lots of follicles (circa 14 on each cycle), but it's the fact that they are so spread out in size that's my problem. Just wish they would all grow at the same rate!

B x


----------



## pollita

Ooh my clinic definitely told me to keep my ovitrelle in the fridge (I remember because I hid it in a margarine box so my sister wouldn't see  )


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Bethan and Polita for ur replies -  oh no mine has been in my spare room not in fridge but I've done a bit more reading and I think it can come out of the fridge as long as it's used in 30 days, I'll double check with the clinic at my scan on Saturday as I don't need to use it yet anyway


----------



## bethannora

I'm sure it will be fine kd  bet you can't wait for your first scan! Not long at all for you now X

How's everyone else today?

My DP is on a night shift, so it's just me & the cats tonight. Just did my first jab on this cycle by myself, feels so weird doing it without DP here. I took all your advice & did it in the right side - grow follies, grow!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Hey bethan, thank u yes looking forward and glad it's a Saturday so don't have to worry about getting out of work - I bet ur follies will come on just fine! When is ur ec planned for? 

My dp is also on a night shift too! She has been since I started stimming so have been doing them with her on loud speaker! Haha x


----------



## bethannora

Oh bless, that's really sweet about the loud speaker! Ec is scheduled for next Monday - not long!

B x


----------



## MadameG

KD Awww that's so cute with the loudspeaker. I deffo kept mine in the fridge, the box was enormous xxx

Bethan try not to worry too much lovely. Just keep on the protein 😊 Does our clinic do IVM? Where they mature immature eggs for a day or two before fertilising? Can't say I have seen it written anywhere but it would be fab if they did. Still good numbers hun. I used to sleepwalk all the time. I do still on occassion find myself stood up (!) on the bed declaring there are spiders or snakes in it   xxx

Pollita how dare you make me buy £90 worth of cheese! Even for me that is excessive  did they take your washing machine away?! Nice plan! I have today had oven-gate after two chestnuts exploded inside it, literally coating the entire inside in tiny bits of chestnut grrrr xxx

Flutter fab news on the CB digi, spot on for dates. Can I please have your GP?! They sound lovely. Increased CM is really normal when you are pregnant but I can understand your knicker watching  xxx

Karmas after ET, my dreams went from bonkers to totally insane, even I couldn't follow what was going on! xxx

Bed time for me, soooo tired at the moment. I wonder what my brain will come up with tonight... Xx


----------



## pollita

Well you need the protein, that's why I made you buy so much  In actual fact I'm not a fan of cheese, maybe I was trying to sell you cheesecake? I make a mean baileys cheesecake (haven't tried making a chili cheesecake before though  )
And my washing machine is going into my kitchen so no more moving it thankfully. I went to the local dump when it was still in the car, I turned my back for a minute and the blokes working there were (helpfully) trying to get it out and throw it away! It's brand new! It has about 1000 miles on it but it's brand new  haha

Nightmare about the chestnuts! Were they difficult to clean out? I'd imagine that they would be!


----------



## bethannora

Madame - No, I don't think they do IVM. There's nothing on their website anyway. I might ask at my scan tomorrow - good plan! Did you have any weird dreams last night? As far as I know, I stayed in my bed all night, so no sleep walking for me! x

Pollita - any news on your match yet? x

KD - hope last nights jabs went well x

Karmas - how are you doing on the jabs lady? x

Cortney - you will be sunning yourself on holiday now. Have a fab time x

Fay & Flutter - bet you're both so excited for your scans  x

Caz - how are things going with you? Sorry, I can't remember where you are in your cycle x

Loops - any luck with the complaint you made? Hope things are moving in the right direction for you x

Bevvy - if you're checking, I'm sending my love. Hope the wedding plans are going well x

Jaja - hope the assessment went well for the job? x

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies just a quick one from me, as I'm off out for a girls lunch  

Hope you're all well,

Bethan hope the jabbing is going ok, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow lovely, although I'm sure it will all be fine. Not long till ec ! Eeek! Xx

's that's very sweet of you and your girlfriend, I hope the jabbing is going ok. When are you booked in for egg collection lovely ? Xx

Pollita glad the washing machine Maliki is all sorted hun. Bailey's cheesecake sound delicious although I'm not a drinker and definitely steering clear of it whilst pregnant  how's your mum ? Hope things are still going good Xx

Karmas how are you lovely ? Hope you're feeling better xx

Madame g how are you ? Not long now for you is it ? Any more wonderful food dreams ?   I swear I'm just eating for the sake of it now  I see food and its gone, I had a pack of doughnuts on the side and I ate 3 one after the other I didn't even feel full afterwards   I didn't feel guilty either but this eat everything in sight is driving me mad ! Lol luckily I'm going to an all you can eat buffet with a close friend of mine in 30 mins and I can't wait lol. Xx

Fay hope you're well lovely and the pregnancy is going smoothly Xx

Caz hope you're ok lovely Xx

Loopy how are you hun ? Have you got any further with Coventry ? Xx

AFM not much to report, everything is still going ok.  xx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies im doing ok on the jabs, not many side effects yet apart from burping at night (not sure whats going on there)  hot flushes and headaches
my ear infection has finally calmed down enough for me to sleep on my left side but now for some reason I cant stay asleep! This is driving me nuts! Im waking up at 4 am and cant get back to sleep! 
Have finally been well enough to build a whole website nearly in a day! (my second job) for one of the most difficult clients ive ever had and he happens to be a friend too which is difficult! Id like to give him a good shake tbh :/ 

Polita glad that washing machine is finally where is belongs, where were the men from the dump when you needed them eh lol 

Flutter hope the symptoms are not too bad  

Madam I generally have strange dreams at particular parts of my cycle but these are just off the wall

Shamefully havent even started my xmas shopping either yet so really need to get my butt in gear

Anything I should be eating, drinking, doing while im DR?
Hope everyone is well, has gone a little quiet on here x


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - glad everything is still ok  scan at 8:10am for me so nice and early. So hoping everything is ok & I get my trigger....fingers crossed! X

Karmas - just a healthy diet throughout dr - try to cut out caffeine, alcohol & sugar if you can. Then once you start stimming, it's protein, protein, protein! 100g + of protein a day is best: cheese, eggs, fish, beans, Brazil nuts, protein yoghurts & shakes etc. You do get a bit sick of it in the end. I found protein bread rolls in the lidl fresh bakery today - they're seeded rolls, 29p each but 27g of protein in each one. Bargain! Are you on prednisone? That can affect your sleep badly. The hot flushes are a nightmare, but mine often stopped once I started stimming. Hope yours do too lovely. So glad your ear is getting better x


----------



## Karmas

Bethan hope the scan went well hun x 

No im not on prednisone, should I be? Although my husband is for his condition. Ive only had 1 cup of coffee a day now for about 8 months which is amazing for me as I used to drink 20+ I need to find some decent protein shakes as lots of them ive tried are powdery 
The hot flushes seem to be calming down but boy am I irritable


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - I only asked re the pred because you couldn't sleep. They don't tend to put women on it until they have had a few failed cycles. Yours will work first time so no need to worry about that! Glad the hot flushes are calming down. At least it's winter! When I cycled in July and had them it was hell! X

My scan went ok today - 1 @ 22, 5 @ 16-19, 8 @ 13-15, and 1 @ 11. So still going on the stims and ec hopefully next Tuesday or Wednesday. Should find out later today when hopefully the clinic phone me x


----------



## KDJay

bethan - that looks good to me! glad all went well x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks KD  Good luck for your first stim scan tomorrow! How are you feeling? x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan it all seems to be going well so far lovely  xx

Karmas as the other ladies said, protein is your new best friend as Madame g said to me lol. 
Eggs, fish, chicken - even the ready cooked fridge packs that tescos do have 25g per breast of chicken which is good if you don't have time to cook it  beef jerky - men's health one has 50g per pack of protein too. Complan shakes do too. Or even the protein ready made milkshakes in the fridge section have tons of protein in, some bottles as much as 25g  veg is good too tomatoes also very good for you. Loads of water or isotonic drinks and milk  I drank loads of milk I still do be it warm or cold  xx


----------



## MadameG

At work but BETHAN YAY!!!! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. Still a bit nervous as I need the little ones to catch up, but it's definitely going in the right direction. Woop! x


----------



## Karmas

Bethan thats great! Im sure the lil ones will catch up by the time they do EC, did you notice any difference injecting on the one side? 

Flutter - Protein all the way then :/ I hate tomatoes though, im drinking lots of flavoured water though so that can only be good and most nights we only eat chicken or fish as im not a lover of red meat will have to do some research on the foods I do like  

Did my own injection this morning though whoop whopp go me! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - well done on doing your own jab! Yes, I think jabbing on that side did work as that side got bigger, and the other side only grew a tiny bit  X

Ec is confirmed for Tuesday. Yaaaaaaay!

B x


----------



## pollita

Great news Bethan!


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Pollita  I thought I was on course to match your number of stim days record, but it will just be 14 days for me now! Did you hear back from the clinic about your potential match?

B x


----------



## MadameG

Catching up time!

Bethan great news about your follies, I'll have to do the swapping sides trick next time as I had one dominant ovary too. I'm sure you'll be fine come Tuesday - exciting times! Did you ask about IVM? Xxx

Pollita I do love a good cheesecake. I cut down massively on sugar at the start of this year and puddings have been somewhat ruined for me boooo. The oven was an absolute nightmare - it looked like a winter wonderland made entirely of chestnuts   Didn't really help that the oven was already pretty darn dirty. Has the lady come back to the clinic as a match? Xx

Flutter I would probably make the most of your appetite now in case morning sickness creeps up on you! Ha your quoting me makes me feel like I'm famous 😉 I'm only parroting what the girls and clinic have told me xxx

Karmas go you and your jabbing! When is your first scan? Or have you had it? I am lost xxx

Hope everyone else is well, I'm sure I've missed you xx

Afm it's our five year anniversary tomorrow and we are off to see Faithless! Whoop! Traditional eh?   and then that means only one week till DR STARTS!!! Dream update - Wednesday: watching basking sharks, which were enormous and somehow I could see them side on in the water   Also went to watch an opera but I sat backwards because we had to sit in the top of this crumbling building and I was scared I would fall through the window. Thursday - (moving into the insane territory) I was an extra in Gladiator, Russel Crowe told us to all come clubbing in our costumes but then changed his mind and had a massive go at me for wearing it in the club....I would like to say that these dreams are unusual but my mind is always this loopy at night! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - your dreams are mental!! I never ever remember mine. Wish I did though. Enjoy the concert tomorrow. Eeeeekkkk to one week! So exciting! I would definitely recommend the jabbing on one side - seems to have worked wonders on me  X


----------



## pollita

Madame, funny yet strange dreams!! Yay for dr being so soon. 

Bethan, 14 days is pretty good! I sure hope I'm not stimming 19/20 days like before haha

Afm, nope, nada from the clinic so I'm guessing not a match or recipients are still thinking. I have another horrible headache today - I seem to be the opposite to everyone else. Normally feel bad, headaches and stomach aches, but when I'm down regging I feel amazing! I can't wait to start buserelin again, would take it for months in preparation just to feel normal


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone 

Madame - I was at faithless last night!!! They were amazing have fun xxx

Polita - I also feel better on the drugs, my acupuncturist said she sees people that do, I feel much more perky and more energetic 

Flutter - hope all is well with u preggers lady  

Bethan - ec on Tuesday wow bet ur excited, I hope I get to that point too and soon! Yes first stims scan today after five days of stimming . Bit nervous hope goes ok 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## bethannora

Kd - good luck for your scan! You will be doing great, I'm sure. Let us know how you're getting on X

Pollita - sorry you didn't hear back lady. That's amazing that you both feel better on the drugs! I'm lucky in that I only get hot sweats. Let's just be glad none of us become emotional / irrational like some women do on them - that must be a horrible side effect! X

Madame - happy anniversary! Enjoy the gig tonight X

Karmas - how are your getting on with the jabs lovely? X

Fay & flutter - hope our 2 resident pregnant ladies are doing well X

Wales - talking about pregnant ladies, how are you doing lovely? X

Hope everyone else is doing ok too. We are putting up our Christmas tree today - ridiculously excited for that!! My dp has just got in from a night shift, so I will leave her sleep for a couple of hours first. Bless. Can't believe I do my trigger tomorrow - eeeekkkkk! 

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, hope you're all well  

Madame g those are very bizarre dreams, I had a vaguely bizarre one about sleeping in a hammock camp in some really big trees   I begged my oh for the hockey pokey and he shut me down   very bizarre I tell you. I woke up and he was st work so it wasn't nice, Hope they don't become a frequent thing for me lol. One week to go !! Awww how are you feeling about it all ? Happy anniversary lovely, what a way to spend it seeing faithless, I've loved them since I was a teen !! Xx

Bethan that must of done the trick changing jabbing sides lovely ! Egg collection is literally round the corner !! You'll be in mine and fays position in no time !! Xx

Speaking of Fay, how the devil are you lovely ? Hope your symptoms aren't too bad and everything is going smoothly hun xx

Kdjay how are you lovely ? How's your girlfriend ? Hope she is good too lovely, not long now for the both of you !!! I bet you both can't wait !! I forgot to say in my last post I had suprecur trigger and I kept that in my wardrobe where I keep all my meds. Xx

Karmas you're a brave lady I couldn't jab myself, I'm such a chicken I really am. Are you long or short protocol ? I can't remember hun. Xx

Pollita hopefully you'll get some news about a match soon! That's fab you feel good on the meds, I didn't feel any different at all. They kept asking me how I'm feeling, and I said if I didn't see my follies on the scan I wouldn't of thought it was working I didn't feel any different. The only time I say I actually felt anything a bit uncomfortable was the day off egg collection, about an hour before I was due down. I had a bit of pain after egg collection which I had a couple of codeine for - never again that makes me ill. And I had a pregnyl injection just before I left. Still no idea why I had the pregnyl injection. But other then that I felt fine.  Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Christmas is just around the corner eeekkk!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Bethan - glad the injections on one side seemed to help, will have to keep that in mind when I have my stim scans, bet you cant wait for EC! Not long now hun are they doing it under sedation? 
Jabs arnt too bad side effects are calming down did another myself this morning im getting pro at this! 

Madam - Happy Anniversary! Hope you have a great time! Those dreams of yours lol !
Im on day 6 of DR baseline is booked for the 21st 

Polita - send them an email hun you never know they may just be taking their time and if its a no then they can offer it out again  

KD - Good luck today hun are you both scanning today?

Flutter - Im not doing to badly, I think as a phobic it's easier for me to do it myself as Im in complete control im more apprehensive when dh does them as he may not put it in straight or too hard or too soft but if its me doing it then there is only me to blame. I also think it helps because of the emla cream and I cant feel it lol 

Wales, Fay hope you and the babies are doing well! 

Still havent started my xmas shopping!! Cant believe im so behind this year


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry I've been quiet ladies, In still lurking on the thread. I'm struggling at the moment with anxiety. I can't help think it's going to be bad news at Friday's scan :/ xx


----------



## pollita

Fay,   I can imagine the anxiety you're going through. Not long to go now and hopefully Friday will give you the boost you need  

Bethan, so glad they booked you in for Tuesday! So close now, very excited for you  

Cortney, hope you're not missing us too much  Enjoy that lovely weather and bring some back for us!

Madam, happy anniversary! Enjoy tonight!

Karmas, glad injections are going well. I too am needle phobic and I can't imagine anyone else doing mine. Like you say, it's a control thing!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## KDJay

Hey 

Fay - u poor thing! Hope ur anxiety improves, it is such a roller coaster and of course all your pregnancy hormones will make u feel everything more acutely 

Karmas - glad jabs are going good, I feel like a pro too now. Think it's a good thing my gf has been in work as it's forced me to do them myself. 

Polita hope ur well

Bethan - so excited for u that ec is just around the corner, when do u do ur trigger? 

Flutter and Wales hope pregnancy is treating u well

Caz - how are u? What stage u at now honey 

Madame - hope u enjoyed faithless! 

Afm - first scan went well, follicles just need to grow now, they upped my meds a bit and next scan is Monday and so it's dp, they told me I had a perfect lining but then reminded them it's a bit of a waste as nothin will be going bk in so hoping lining will be perfect for dp too Monday.


----------



## bethannora

Fay - all Friday's scan is goin to tell you, is whether or not you have 1 or 2 babies growing inside you  I know the worry never stops, but we are always here for you. Big hugs X

Pollita - thanks  so excited / nervous now! Eeeekkkk X

Karmas - proud of you for being so great with your jobs despite your phobia  oh no - you've left your shopping until December! I hate queueing / busy shops so always try to do it super early! Good luck! X

Kd - fab news on the scan. Well done! I'm sure your dps lining will be perfect too! Good luck for Monday's scan - ec is just around the corner X 

Flutter - so glad you're still doing well lovely. Not long until your scan - super exciting X

Afm - trigger is tonight at 8:45! Woohoo! Have to be at the clinic at 7:45am on tuesday. Both me & DP are off tomorrow, so we can have a nice lazy day in preparation. We put our tree up yesterday - the kitten is crazy for it! She keeps climbing it / knocking baubles on the floor! Super funny, but I'm sure it will start to annoy us eventually!!

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies, hope you are all doing well. 

Oh Fay, I'm sorry you're feeling this way, it's totally understandable being what you've been through. It's easy for me to say try not to worry too much, I'm sure everything is going fine, cause truth be known you're the one going through it all and its hard to stay positive when you've had so much negativity. We are all here for you hun, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you that all is fine and baby is growing strong and healthy  xx

Bethan I had my egg collection on a Tuesday so positive vibes I'm sending your way lovely  you'll be pupo in no time now lovely  xx

Kdjay I'm so glad all is going well hun, won't be long till you'll be in for egg collection  xx

Karmas you're so brave doing them yourself !! I'm still a bit behind on my crimbo shopping, but the oh has two weeks off in a weeks time so we will be blitzing it then hopefully lol xx

Madame g hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed your night of faithless  xx

Courtney hope you're having an awesome holiday sweets  xx

Pollita hope you're well lovely  xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone I hope you're all doing well, I feel a bit like a fraud being on here still but I'm hoping it's ok with you all I would like to stay on here at least until my scan if that's ok lovelies xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - good luck for trigger! So exited for you!!!!

Flutter - thanks form your kind words, I'm also feeling a bit guilty for being on this thread but I don't feel safe exploring the BFP announcements yet! How are you feeling? So you have many symptoms? Have you got your 3+ on clear blue yet or haven't you tried again? 

Madame - bet you can't wait to start!! Not long now!!!

Kdjay - on my first cycle I had my menopur increased as I didn't respond as well as anticipated but ended up getting the boost I need and they managed to retrieve 15 eggs, when is your next scan?

Pollita - Thanks for the kind words Hun. Any news on a match yet? 

Karmas - well done on jabbing yourself!!! When do you start stimms? 

Afm - sorry I have been so negative, I don't mean to be a grumpy bum it's just that we have been in this position 5 times before and all ended in bad news at the first scan apart from a mc at 8 weeks. I've not had many symptoms at all, sore (.)(.), but seems to have calmed down today. I was sick this morning but I've convinced myself it wasn't down to Morning sickness (strangely I wish it was). I did poas so today, only had a stick cheapy and it came up strong positive within 3 seconds so I'm trying to stop acting like a crazy woman and wait patiently for Friday's scan xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter & Fay - you ladies can't leave us, you both have to stay! I would love to follow your pregnancies! X

Fay - glad you're feeling better my lovely. This is your time X

Kd - good luck for your scans tomorrow X

Trigger in 45 minutes time. Eeeeekkkk! I am so unbelievably bloated today. It's crazy! I've packed my bag for ec on Tuesday already I'm so excited!

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## KDJay

Fay and flutter I love having u on here and hearing how u are doing, fay I don't blame u for feeling anxious but this is your time honey, hope Friday comes quickly for u 

Bethan - hope triggers goes well! Bet u are so excited xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Trigger shot: done! Day of no jabs tomorrow, and then the fun begins with ec on Tuesday!

B x


----------



## MadameG

Preggo ladies are definitely welcome here in my book - you gals are the dream to us lot still 😊 xxx

Fay I can totally understand your anxiety but all the signs are positive for you. Hold tight hunny and Friday will show just how many heartbeats are in there. Hopefully then you'll feel more relaxed (easy to type, eh?!) and then you can enjoy it. Have faith hun xxxx

Flutter you can't leave us! When is your scan again? Dreams are weird I think. I'm really excited to start and trying to be as positive as possible, despite my fears about it going wrong again xx

Bethan woooo! What a speedy cycle! Jealous of your tree being up, need to sort my house put first xx

Pollita cheers lovely, it was a great day xx

KD glad the scan went well. Faithless were awesome! How funny that we both went to see them xx

Karmas hope DR is okay, I won't be too far behind you once I get to my scan as its on the 29th xx

Hope everyone else is well.

Faithless were awesome, such a great vibe - it was like being in a giant club with everyone bouncing up and down! Such a good night. One week to go to dr woooooo xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies congratulations  to flutter and fay please  don't worry karma good luck on the jabs bether good luck for ec and good luck to the other  ladies I've just emailed lister to egg share again


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, I hope you're all well  xx

Ah I won't leave you lovely lot just yet, I want to stay as long as possible but I don't want to over stay my welcome 
I wonder if there is an egg share pregnancy and beyond thread on here ? If not maybe we could ask the missing we could have one, that way we get to stay together on our journeys  xx

Fay I haven't yet as I will be 5 weeks tomorrow so I don't want to tempt fate or get my hopes up for them to be dashed  sorry negative thoughts creep in from time to time. I'll be much better once I've had my scan which is the 22nd not the 21st like I originally thought lol. Xx

Good luck tomorrow Bethan, so eggcited for you - excuse the pun I couldn't resist lol  xx

Madame g glad you had an awesome time lovely, not long till you Dr !!! I bet you can't wait  xx

Kdjay awww thank you lovely, good luck for your scan today, won't be long for you either lovely Xx

Trina welcome along hun. I hope you get to start your egg sharing journey soon  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Trina - great news! How exciting!!

I'm at my old egg share clinic this morning, decided to pay for betas privately to put my mind at ease until my scan. If te results are not good at least o can prepare myself for Friday xx


----------



## KDJay

Hi Trina ! 

Fay - glad ur doing something that will put ur mind to rest and make the week go quicker 

Flutter - good luck for the 22 bet u can't wait 

Bethan - no jabbing for u tonight lovely! Enjoy ur day off with dp, wish I had a day off! 

Karmas - hope things are going well for u xxx

Hope everyone else is good, Polita , Madame , caz sorry to anyone I forgot just on the train on my phone bk from my scan.

Afm - second scan today after 7 days of stims, sonographer said it looked perfect I don't like asking for too much detail as I will obsess over it but looking like about 9 follicles each side and they are growing just not ready yet so hopefully we will see more growth on wed when I'm back, dp scan was perfect too, 8.4 and three lines so she is jut going to wait on me now, getting excited now!!! Grow little follies grow!


----------



## Karmas

Flutter, Fay you cant leave us! It wouldnt be the same without you, I hate it when ladies move on to other threads just because they have a BFP would love to keep in touch and hear updates about you all. 
Great idea for the new thread or maybe one of us could create a secret ******** group (no one can even search for them you need the link to access it) we could pop the link up in a thread in the Egg share section and that way only users of FF would be able to access it. 

Cant believe your 5 weeks already its going so quickly before you know it your going to be lovely and fat with baby! or 2   

Fay, its completely natural to be worried hun with everything we go through its really hard to be completely positive all the time. When we get a bfp I was thinking of buying a Fetal Doppler because im that paranoid and then I would be able to check the babys HB whenever I wanted they are about £25 obviously its best not to start checking until you are at least 8 weeks as the hb wont show on a scan until 6 ish so i assume you wouldnt be able to hear it until later than that. Everything will be fine for the scan hun glad you have tested again to put your mind at ease im still betting on twins!   the betas will be fine hun

Dont know when stims start as the baseline is the 21st so 2 weeks away yet but Im assuming they will start them shortly after that they have given me 12 days of stims but if they do that my last stim would be the 2nd Jan then I assume they will do the trigger shot the same night or the day after? Which would take me to Tue the 5th for EC then ET on the 7/8 but if they want to do a 5dt then that would be a sunday so not sure how that will happen

Polita, Its an odd phobia im not sure if its the needles or just having something sticking out of my skin but either way they still freak me out I have to build up the courage to do it myself which can be hard when your shaking like a leaf and feeling sick. How are you ? Did you contact the clinic about the match? 

Bethan -   for you im excited for you! Have everything crossed hun x 

KD - hope the scans go well x Thats a great amount of follies! Well done hun, how are you finding the stims what drugs do they have you on ?

Madam - how long are you DR for? Did they tell you when expected EC is ? Bet your itching to start now x

Trina - good luck with the clinic hope they get back to you quickly. Have you had IVF before? 


AFM 8th jab done defo pro at this now then im of to the Birmingham Christmas Market with dd13 to do some xmas shopping FINALLY! Oh and also finished that dam website now (well kinda) so have been paid for that whoo hoo 
no more DR side effects apart from the odd headache nothing a couple of pain killers dont fix though cant wait to start stims! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies yes I have had I've last year think fay knows me I used to be on this thread  I had a baby girl in August but as I'm 35 next year need to try now for little sister or brother  for her  I was at the lister last time that's why I have emailed them fay I know it's worrying but after your scan try and enjoy your  9 months as I was a mess all the way through  and them heartbeat things make you stress  more they did me  bethen good luck on ec and karma your scans seem great flutter I think the reason ladies move is because some ladies trying find it very hard hearing about babies I lovEd seeing good endings as it gave me hope  xx


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - you're definitely a jab pro now! Well done! You'll be stimming in no time. Enjoy the market - sounds fabulous!! X

Kd - fab news, well done both  you're so close to the end now! X

Fay - I know we've text, but big hugs X

Trina - good luck! Hope you hear back soon X

Flutter - yaay, glad you're staying with us on here! Hope you're feeling ok & the 22nd is here before you know it! Just read the egg pun - lol!!! X

Madame - glad you had a fab time at the gig! Amazing that dr is only a week away  x

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies couldn't stay away from you lovely bunch much longer   missing you like mad lol!

Wow a lot to catch up on here sorry if I miss you out as I'm only on my phone but thought I'd check in to see how you ladies are doing!

Bethan, eeekkk! EC tomorrow! That's amazing it's so gone quick can't believe you're ready! If I don't manage to message you in the morning hope it all goes well and get plenty of eggs! Will keep everything crossed for you here and will be thinking of you!

Madam, glad you enjoyed the concert, can't believe DR is round the corner hope it comes round quickly!

Fay, hang in there Hun I'm sure your scan will be fine, I bet it can't come quick enough! I know it's easy for me to say especially as it's my first time and haven't experience what you and a lot of other ladies has been through but this is def your time Hun! 

Flutter, you're def right about creating another forum/** page for egg sharing and beyond that way we can def keep in contact! As we don't want to lose you and Fay! Hope scan comes along quick for you!

Trina, welcome back lovely to come back to egg sharing to give dd a sibling, hope you hear from the lister soon and can get started asap!

Pollita, hope you're well Hun, have you heard from CRGW re match?

KD, that's brilliant news for you both hope weds goes well and they might give you a date for EC....yay!

Karmas, have a brill time at the market, and great not much side effects to the DR! Brilliant you've overcome your phobia and now a pro at it lol!

AFM, weather has been lovely but very windy today! Fuerteventura is lovely but now can't wait to get back weds as then I will be going to the clinic on Monday for blood tests and get my suprecur ready to DR on the 4th Jan and can't wait yipeeee! 

A question ladies does ovulation need to happen before DR as I do normally ovulate before cd21 but the odd occasion I have ovulated after.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls u have  been following you all can't believe how far you have all come will do personals later  
I have my coventry appointment 5th of Jan any ideas what will happen on my first appointment? 
Still need to put a complaint in against bwh but there lines close at 4 and I'm never home before that time 
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Update - had beta results! Anything over 8,000 is considered normal mine have come back as 28,154!!!!! I can finally relax a little now! Smiling from ear to ear   xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Oh fay!!! That made me laugh, you are bloody fine lovely!!! Congrats xxxx


----------



## trina123

Yeah huh fay so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohoooooooo X

Loopy - bet you can't wait for Jan 5th! At my first appt it was a lot of questions - medical background etc. They will probably scan you too. Glad the ball is rolling for you X

Cortney - glad you're having a fab holiday! And thanks so much for the well wishes. I'm super excited! Not long for you either X

Early night for me I think. I've been super emotional today, much to my DPs detriment. Oops. Hope we get a good amount of mature eggs tomorrow. Last time of my 6 eggs, only 3 were mature & only 2 fertilised with Icsi, so really hoping we get more than that this time. Wow - the worry never even ends on this IVF roller coaster x


----------



## poppy05

Good evening ladies


I've just been reading your posts, and seen that you would like to set up a pregnancy and beyond thread, unfortunately we cant allow this within the egg share boards as pregnancy chat has to be kept within the pregnancy areas, and also any posts with reference to ******** will have to be removed.
However we do have a board buddy area for long term chatters from other areas, so if you would like i can set you up a page within that area? you can talk freely about anything and everything in there, pregnancy chat will not be removed, its a really nice way to keep in touch with the people you have shared your journeys with, i belong on a couple and we have been chattng for 8 years!   


Let me know if you would like me to sort this out for you, you can decide what you would like your thread to be called, i was thinking maybe something like 2015 egg sharers pregnancy and beyond? 


Poppy xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan I'm looking forward to it but can't be excited as prob won't be starting for a long time yet can't believe it's ec tomorrow Good luck and I hope all goes wel I'm sure it will xx
Face and fluttershy congrats again on your bfps so happy for you both xx
Cortney not long now hun and it will be you next xx
Pollita hope your well and get matched soon xx
Kdjay good luck to you and your partner ec soon fingers crossed xx
Madame sounds like you had fun at your concert can't believe how quickly dr has come round good luck xx
Karmas so glad you overcome your needle phobia bet that has made things less stressful hope all is going we'll with you  not long and you will hopefully be in fay and fluttershy position xx
Tring welcome and good luck xx
Sorry if have missed anyone hope your well xx


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies - quick update from me as I'm still pretty sleepy & sore. 13 eggs collected so 6 for us! We will find out later how many of those are mature - fingers crossed 

I'm off to sleep off the sedation. Zzz!

Bx


----------



## Karmas

Bethan well done hun! Thats a good amount have everything crossed for you hun


Xmas shopping was awful! Didnt buy a thing! ARGH also I havent got over the phobia at all wish I had  it still effects me quite badly but I just know you have to get on with it  

Poppy could we just have it as Egg Sharers Pregnancy and Beyond as we have lots of ladies that wont be starting until 2016 and im sure we would all still like to be in touch 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## KDJay

bethan thats brilliant, so glad you got to share as I know you were worried about that xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies! We're over the moon! Just had the call, and 5 were mature & have had ICSI. Now for the next wait...how many fertilise overnight! 

B x


----------



## KDJay

bethan so glad you are happy thats brilliant! Why did you have to have ICSI again? x


----------



## pollita

great new bethan, I'm over the moon for you both! xx


----------



## bethannora

Mixture of reasons, but because my body has never met sperm before (!!!) my eggs might reject it, plus we didn't want to get this far & risk poor fertilisation, so decided it was best. Luckily my clinic do it for free with the donor sperm we bought directly from them. 

Some sperm might be much better quality than what we picked, so IVF will suffice. But I feel better knowing they're having Icsi. It's a personal choice though. Lots of women using donor sperm have simple IVF & get an amazing fertilisation rate. 

Have you thought about Icsi at all?

B X


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Pollita  xxx


----------



## trina123

Great news bethen xxxxx I emailed  the clinic a few days ago and nothing shall I call them?


----------



## KDJay

Oh yes Bethan I remember you saying now about the sperm/ICSI because I told my gf about it because we had not heard anything like that before! i may mention it to my clinic because they have not said anything about ICSI at all - maybe we can decide once the sperm is thawed and they have seen the quality. Did you do ICSI on your previous cycles too? xxx


----------



## bethannora

Kd - yeh I've done it on both cycles. Your clinic will advise based on how the sperm thaws anyway, so I'm sure you ladies will be just fine  is your next scan tomorrow? Good luck! Not long until ec for you.

B X


----------



## KDJay

Thanks hun, how are you feeling now Bethan? 

Yes next scan is tomo morning I cannot wait just praying that they have grown and that the clinic are happy with my response!!! x So excited, tomo cannot come quick enough x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Well hello again ladies. Hope you're all well  

So much has happened, I should update more regularly lol.

Fay that's fantastic news !! Well done sweetie, I'm still keeping everything crossed for you that the rest of the journey is as smooth going xx

Poppy as Karmas has said could it be for all egg sharers as we are all at different stages yet would still like to keep in contact  x

Loopy so glad you have an appointment through that's not so long away, at my app or we asked how long the whole process would be, what was our chances, how many appointments would I need. There's medical records they need that they usually can get the doctors to fax over to them, a lot of form filling and blood tests. That's just a general rule for clinics as they really do vary in how you're monitored etc Xx

Courtney how's the holiday going ? I hope it's going well. I'm soooo jealous I really shouldn't talk to you I'm that green with envy lol. I bet you have a gorgeous tan too huh  lol as for ovulation, I have no idea lovely. I did short protocol so I'm unsure. Xx

Karmas I know how you feel on the Christmas shopping, I still need to get a few and just haven't decided what to get for them and when I do I change my mind. I'm planning on doing it on the 21st stupidly close and that can only mean I'll panic buy. Xx

Bethan omg that's fantastic news lovely !! Ahhh sooooooo excited for you  when do you have the transfer sweets ? Xx

Kdjay our clinic do icsi as me and the oh had it. They  charge for it though. Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I forgot to add my little piece of news lol. 
Well today I went to the drs, they have given me my prescription of progynova and cyclogest so that's saved me a pretty penny as it was just the cost of the prescription instead of the private costs  I've also registered with the midwife too and should be getting a call this Friday starting to feel a bit real now  xx


----------



## KDJay

wow flutter how exciting that you have registered etc!!! bet it feels really real now and exciting - I am so happy for you! yeh i saw that they charged extra for ICSI and I'm cool with that if we need it but as we are using DS we don't know much about its quality until it thaws so fingers crossed it is a good sample and then we can take things from there


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - amazing news that you've registered with a midwife. Bet that was lovely! Fab you got your drugs on prescription too  transfer will be Friday or Sunday depending on how many fertilise & how they're doing on day 3. We are having 2 transferred again X

Kd - let us know how your scan goes. Such an exciting time! I am sure they will have grown loads xx

Trina - it won't hurt to ring them to push things along X

Karmas - so proud of you with these jabs. Hope you're proud of yourself too lady xx

B x


----------



## poppy05

I will sort out yr new thread this evening girls as im at work and on phone.

Egg sharers pregnancy and beyond will be yr new thread.
I'll post a link in here later once ive set it up for you.

poppy xx


----------



## bethannora

Girls, I have to share this with you. My DP cooked tea tonight, and she made me a pie....complete with pastry eggs (all 5 of them) and pastry sperm! Bless her, I was wetting myself laughing when I saw it! B x


----------



## KDJay

Aw Bethan that is just too cute! I love it! x


----------



## pollita

Aw, Bethan, that's hilarious and so touching of her! You've got a good 'un there  I'm so excited for your call tomorrow!!

poppy, thanks for the new board! I know I'll love to carry on there _*when*_ I'm finally pregnant


----------



## poppy05

Evening girls

I have set up your 'egg share pregnancy and beyond' thread, I will leave the link below, I shall also put a sticky up on the main egg share board for future egg share ladies, so there is a place for everyone to continue to chat.

Poppy xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341567.0


----------



## MadameG

Evening girlies,

Poppy thanks for the new thread - I will be there *when* I am pregnant too 

Bethan wowee! Great news, so pleased for you. Too cute with your pie! Now grow embies grow xxx

Flutter wow all moving forward for you. Not long until you see that heartbeat  good news about your prescription too xx

Lena how rubbish that there is still no progress for you. I would keep badgering them and perhaps the management team from the department too? Good luck hun xxx

Pollita any matching update? Xxx

Fay OMG awesome betas. Do I need to up my guess from twins?  so pleased for you - 3 more sleeps xxx

Cortney so jealous of you and your sun, although I think I saw it for a millisecond when we were driving home the other day  I don't really know the answer to your ov question, maybe ask the clinic? How long is a normal cycle for you? Xx

Loopy glad you have finally got an appointment through. All the clinics have got different protocols so I don't know the answer, hopefully they will do your bloods at least. I would probably take copies of anything you've had tested recently and smear results etc xx

KD good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure they'll be nice and chunky xx

Karmas hope you're good, I haven't done any shopping  xx

Hi Trina 

Hope everyone else is well if I've missed you xx

All good here, had my rose quartz fertility bracelet delivered from Chicago today  I'm currently in the camp of anything might help hehe xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - that bracelet sounds lovely! I'm the same, I have a fertility trinket on my drugs bag & hospital bag. Anything is worth a shot! Not long to go - exciting! X

Pollita - bless her, she definitely is a good one  any matching news? X

Poppy - thanks for setting the new page up X

Leni - so sorry that you're still in limbo land. There really is nothing worse than waiting. I'm sorry lovely :-( I really hope you get your appt through soon X

Kd - good luck for your scan today! I'm sure you will have lots of follicles all of perfect size, and your DPs lining will be fab too X

Hope everyone else is ok 

Well the pain from ec hasn't really eased today. Ouch. Last time I was fine by the next day, but I think I might have pushed myself yesterday - did a small shop in sainsburys. Oops! No rest for the wicked though, I'm back in work today so hoping this pain will pass. I am ridiculously nervous for the fertilisation call.

B x


----------



## bethannora

4 have fertilised! Woop. Booked in for et on Sunday. Never had a 5dt before. So nervous that we don't have 2 by Sunday x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan that's awesome! Good luck hun. Take it easy today! My bracelet has a butterfly charm that looks the same as my avatar on here so really appealed to me - it's really a reminder to me to stay positive xxxx


----------



## pollita

Amazing news Bethan - four little embryos! Sunday will be here before you know it  hope you feel better as the day goes on xx

No matching news from me unfortunately. I'm sure I'll here something soon enough (or just get my own cycle!)


----------



## KDJay

bethan that's brilliant!!! congrats xxxx


----------



## trina123

Well bethen great news soon been pupo this last year I was waiting to test I called they are fully booked to end of January  so don't think I will start till February  or March xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies 

Pollita - at least you're in no rush. I think it will be quite nice to do your own cycle & freeze your other half x

Trina - I think a lot of clinics are busy at this time of year. Hopefully next Feb or March will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## KDJay

Trina - I am also sharing at the Lister, hopefully EC will be early next week - it would be good to pick your brains as you have been through a cycle there already and were successful! Was it your first IVF cycle?


----------



## trina123

Yes kd ask  away xx and last year was my first xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies I'm back in the cold brrrr!

Bethan, 4 is amazing, brilliant their going to blast I'm sure at least 2 will make it to Sunday!
Hope work was ok today take it easy hope you feel better in the morning!

Pollita, at least we still get treatment if not matched, I quite like the fact half of my eggs will be frozen! Hope your well 

KD, hope your scan went ok!

Trina, Feb/March will be here before you know it Hun!

Madameg, that's a brilliant idea I might get a fertility charm anything is worth I try! Won't be long for you Hun!

Flutter, that's amazing news Hun, does it seem real now? I have a slight tan as I'm pale so nice to have some colour lol!

Karmas, that's pants not being able to get any Xmas shopping....I'm actually organised this year lol!

Sorry if I've missed anyone it's been a long day travelling lol!


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Trina 

Welcome back Bethan xxx

Afm - scan went well today, all growing nicely so back again on Friday for hopefully last scan x x x


----------



## bethannora

Kd - fab news re your scan! Good luck for your next one Friday. Hopefully still ec on Monday for you - not long away at all! Fingers crossed we both start the new year with a BFP 

Cortney - so glad you had a lovely holiday! How long is it now until you start? It can't be long at all. Eeeekkkk X

Just worked out that we will be testing on Dec 27. Phew, had it been a 3dt then otd would have been Christmas Day! Still super sore today, but it's definitely getting better. I just can't wait for the bloating to go away. I've got my work Xmas do Friday & haven't told work this time about the IVF, so hoping they don't notice my huge belly! Might have to rethink my outfit!

B x


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, that's brilliant! EC not far away now!

Bethan, sorry you're still feeling sore Hun hope it goes away soon esp for you Xmas party!
Crazy otd would of been Xmas day... Praying for a sticky bfp for you Hun! I start DR 4th Jan and going back to CRGW for bloods and my suprecur injections on Monday.


----------



## KDJay

I meant welcome back Courtney not Bethan! Haha - post acupuncture brain!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks KD  

Talking of acupuncture, are any of you ladies having it done? I'm debating wether to or not.


----------



## bethannora

No worries, I guessed it was a typo! Lol X

Cortney - I had it on my last cycle, but decided not to on this one as for me it made no difference. A lot of women swear by it though, and I guess anything is worth a shot! Bet you can't wait to get your needles & drugs! X

I honestly look about 5 months pregnant - thank god it's poncho season!!

B x


----------



## MadameG

Hiya,

Cortney welcome back to grey skies and flooding  hope you had lots of fun, bet you can't wait to get started now. As Bethan says some ladies swear by acupuncture but for me it did absolutely nothing when I had it for pain. Even if it doesn't 'work' though, it can give you a nice hourish of 'me' time to just relax xxx

Bethan I hope the bloating calms down for you soon xx

KD glad the scan went well - ec for you next week!! Xxx

Getting a bit excited now - 'IVF: The Sequel' starts in four days!!! Xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Both I and dp have been having acupuncture for a while now (expensive habit!) to improve fertility etc so I guess we will have to see if our treatment works !!! But anyway we both enjoy having it done and she also treats me for bereavement as I not long ago lost my dad and since I have not cried half as much! I also hae not had any side effects from treatment so don't know if the acupuncture works Most clinics support it so it must have some benefit xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, thanks re acupuncture! Hope the bloating goes away soon!

Madameg, thanks aswell for re acupuncture, IVF the sequel sounds good is it a programme? What channel is it on? 

KD, sorry about the loss of your father and hope acupuncture works well for you! Thanks for your comments on it Hun.


----------



## MadameG

KD lovely to hear that it works so well for you 

Cortney it's just my second round of IVF   xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madmeg, oops! Sorry now starts 3 days x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies I hope you're all well. I've been checking in from time to time. I've not replied as I've literally been bed ridden for a couple of days and keep sleeping as I've got a sore throat and stinking cold and I can't take anything for it  as soon as I feel perkier I will reply with personals, I hope everyone is doing really well. just want to say a quick congrats to Bethan, lovely I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for a perfect transfer lovely  xx


----------



## Karmas

Just popping on to say 

Bethan whoo hooo grow embies grow! Everything will be fine for ET hun x

Courtney welcome back ! 

Flutter feel better soon hun take some honey and lemon and use some eucalyptus oil  in a burner to help with the congestion x

Madam not long now hun! How long are you DR for? 

KD glad the scans went well! 

Sorry to those ive missed hope you are all well and your cycles are all on track! 

AFM we are on day 11 of DR finished my first bottle of Buserelin and FINALLY got some xmas shopping ordered! I had to resort to Amazon and Ebay!


----------



## bethannora

Madame - Woop to the 3 day countdown!! X

Cortney - thanks! It's definitely going down, but I'm still sore. Do you think you'll do accupuncture? I used Jackie brown at crgw and she's lovely X

Flutter - bless you, hope you feel better soon. When's your scan again? X

Karmas - well done on the shopping! It won't be long now until you start stims  X

Afm - still sore after ec. Not sure why I'm in more pain this time, but hopefully it will all be worth it! I was going to phone the clinic for an update on my embies today, but I'm too scared! Ignorance is bliss I think! Me and dp went to sainsburys the other day & were gonna buy a pregnancy test together to use on otd, but I even chickened out of that! Think it's all getting a bit overwhelming.

B x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi all

Fluttershy, hope you feel better soon Hun, look after yourself!

Karmas, good old Amazon and eBay coming to the rescue love shopping on those sites!

Bethan, hope the soreness goes soon Hun! Think I would be the same I hate making those sort of phone calls as it's such a desperate time! I've already bought some pregnancy tests lol! I'm taking up swimming as from tomorrow to give me some exercise as I loved it on holiday, I also walk to work and mostly back most days and it's a 3 mile round trip. I'm thinking of consultation at CRGW for acupuncture but it's such a long journey for me... Can I ask what they do on their consultation? 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - at your first appointment you have an acupuncture session as normal, but she also asks you a load of questions first about your fertility, eating, exercise & toilet (!) habits, she looks at the colour of your tongue (no idea why) and things like that. It only takes about 10 minutes. If it's a long way to travel, then I am sure there will be a fertility acupuncturist in your area. I think the first appointment was £50, and then they were £45 thereafter. Although she operates out of CRGW, she's not actually employed by them. I went to see her in her Whitchurch practice in Cardiff x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies, hope you're all well. I'm feeling a bit better, hope this cold rubbish goes away quickly!!

Any way back to the personals 

Courtney ah back to sunny old gb huh, bet you wished you could of stayed a bit longer with this horrible weather. Hope you're well, not long now sweets and its going to be your turn !! I never had acupuncture, that's not because I don't believe it helps or anything like that, I just didn't look into it, I kinda do want to try it as a lot of people rave about it so for curiosity I wouldn't say no  xx

Madame g not long now lovely !! Eeek I bet you're excited !! You'll be in pupo club before you know it  xx

Bethan thank you lovely,hope you start to feel better soon. I know you've probably lying heard this a million times but drink loads of fluids it will help, and up your protein too  my scan is the 22nd lovely xx

Karmas hope you're feeling a lot better now, when's your next appointment ? Xx 

Kdjay ec soon !! I bet you're excited, the rooms are really nice there, and the food is good too. Also the staff are so friendly, I literally cried like a baby as I've never had a general anaesthetic before and for some unknown reason I got the idea in my head what if I never wake up again lol and honestly I thought they were going to think I'm a drama queen but they didn't they reassured me, and even popped by afterwards to see how I was doing. They are brilliant I couldn't fault them.  xx

Fay hope tomorrow goes well lovely  I betting on triplets  xx

I think that's everyone, i apologise if I have missed anyone out, I'm in a bit of a rush as I'm being dragged out to bingo, I'll probably fall asleep at the table but I need to get out and man up from this woman flu, which is so much worse than man flu - that's what I've told me other half anyway  xx


----------



## Wales81

Hello ladies! 

How are you all doing? 

Sorry I haven't popped on,  and I've left it so long now Ive got soooo much to catch up on. 

I've had my 12 week scan on Monday which put me a few days ahead so I'm 12 weeks and 3 days! Crazy stuff! I won't be under community Midwives, I'm consultant led care so get more scans than usual which is great! 
So who's cycling over Christmas? How are you all feeling? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Flutter - sorry to hear you've been unwell. How it doesn't last too long 

Kdjay. - sound like tor cycle is going smoothly! Not long for ec!!

Cortney - how was your holiday? 

Bethan - hope you get good news on your 3 day update today, I'm sure you will! 

Wales - wow 12 weeks! Gone so fast. Great that your under the care of a consultant, as you say more scans 

Madame - not long until you get started!! 

Karmas - when is your baseline scan Hun?

Afm - I'm 6wks and 2 days pregnant today. Big day today with 6 week scan. I'm so scared. The hospital we are having the scan holds so many bad memories for DH and I after our 3 ectopics and a m/c at 8 weeks, well this was the hospital that broke the bad news every time to us so having good news seems impossible. We'l see, there's nothing I can do and what will be will be. I will keep you all updated

Fay xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone , 

Great to get some news from our pregnant ladies 

Fay - will be thinking of u today, I am sure this will be the day that breaks your bad luck . Sending u lots of love please let us know how it goes 

Wales - wow 12 weeks congrats lovely! Pls pop in and let us know how it is all going I love hearing about it 

Fluttershy - hope u are feeling better soon! Thanks for the info, just fines crossed get to ec

Karmas - how is it all going? How u feeling ? 

Bethan - sending lots of luck your way 



Hope everyone else is doing well 

Afm - I'm sat in the car waitin to go In for what hopefully should bet last stims scan, this will be my fourth one an all the others I was excited about but this one I feel really anxious - probably Becuase (sorry tmi) I had a bit of discharge yeaterday so freaked out that I had ovulated early, then I took my nasal spray 10 minutes late and I just feel different - also this will be the first one dp hasn't come to. Argh I have felt so positive this week and now feel so negative


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - discharge and egg white mucus is normal and a good sign that your ovaries wil be ready xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - wow 12 weeks! Amazing news! I'm so happy for you lovely  have you started telling more people? Xx

Fay - good luck lovely lady! I'm so excited for you, I just know it will be good news X

Kd - good luck! Discharge and ewcm is a really good sign  let us know how you get on - hopefully trigger tomorrow for you xxx

Flutter - hope you're feeling better & enjoyed the bingo (I love bingo!) X

Afm - my day 3 embryo update later. I am so nervous for it, it's unbelievable. In a meeting until 11am so will phone straight after.

B x


----------



## MadameG

At work so quickie -

Fay on tenterhooks for how many hearts are in there xx

Good luck Bethan xx

KD totally normal - I had major panics about it too xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just 're read my post back to Bethan, I was meant to say I'm bet you've probably heard not lying heard. How the hell my phone wrote that I'll never know lol. Daft phone. Anyway lovely I'll be keeping everything crossed that all is well with your beautiful embies lovely xx

Fay sooooooo excited and nervous for you too lovely, I'm sure all is well this time and you'll see your beautiful babies (3)  all fine and beating their little hearts away  this is definitely your time for good news !! Xx

Kdjay aww I hope it's your last scan too lovely, ec before you know it  you'll be triggering before you know it and you'll both be in the pupo club.  xx

Wales that's fantastic news lovely,  I'm under shared care consultant and midwife. Apparently the midwife is the only one at the drs and there's loads of pregnant ladies around at the mo lol xx


----------



## Karmas

Fay - Good luck hun everything will be fine there is defo more than one in there

KD - Hope everything goes well today and try not to stress hun what will be will be 

Wales - 12 weeks already! Wow hope your feeling great x

Bethan - im sure your lil embies are doing great 

Not much to report from us baseline isnt until the 21st


----------



## pollita

Fay, it's completely understandable that you're anxious. Don't worry, we have your excitement for you  I just know that today will bring you the good news you very much deserve xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Had my scan girls, it's twins!! Saw both heartbeats and measuring perfectly 😍😍 xxxx


----------



## pollita

YES!!!!!!!! Aw fay, crying happy tears for you


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Pollita, I can't quite believe it!!! Definitely going to pay for another scan next week or the week after xxx


----------



## bethannora

Best news ever Fay - super happy for you xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bethan xx


----------



## KDJay

Fay - congrats knew it would be good news and twins!!!!! xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay absolutely wonderful news - massive congratulations to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you ladies! 

Just booked a private scan when I'll be 8 weeks just before Christmas  xxx


----------



## KDJay

that's good news Fay - bet you cannot wait for the 8 weeks scan now! It is always just a waiting game isnt it! 

AFM - got some surprising news today, i am booked in for EC on Monday and was today told that my recipient has withdrawn! I dont know why, but I got really upset. we will continue and they will just freeze half my eggs but now my sister has got into my head saying that we should just go ahead with the cycle on our own and pay - I feel like I had my head all made up to do it one way and now my sister has put a seed in my head mentioning this - I dont know what to do


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations fay 

Amazing news 

X


----------



## MadameG

Finally lunch time! 

KD it's such a personal choice, but if I was in your shoes then I would carry on with the cycle exactly as planned - the frozen eggs will still be used by a lady in need and (not that you'll need it) you will still have money to fund any future cycles xxxxx

Bethan any updates?? Fingers crossed xxxx

Flutter hope you are feeling better lovely xxxx

Wales lovely update!! I'm DR from Sunday - feeling very very excited to start again xxx

Karmas I should be DR for just over a couple of weeks up until their first scanning day on the 29th and then hopefully onto stims. Hope you're feeling fine xxxx

Two days two days!! Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Kd - it's entirely your decision, but a lady in need will still need your eggs, so they will still be helping someone. Fab news re ec on Monday! Well done X

Madame - Woop to 2 days! Xxx

Afm - 2 embryos are where they should be, and the other 2 are behind so hoping we still have 2 by Sunday xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan they'll be lovely blasts on Sunday  xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

I hope so. I'm so nervous now....this will be the longest 2 days of my life x


----------



## KDJay

Thank you ladies for your support, I feel like I really need it at the moment. I feel like i was sailing through had got my head around egg sharing, had thought about the recipient alot and felt comfortable with my decision but this last minute change of plan has really thrown me off course. I hope I will wake up tommorrow back to my usual self. x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one as nephews due round any minute  

Fay, a massive congratulations on your twinnies  

Bethan, roll on Sunday!

KD, wow EC not long now, that's good they'll freeze half your eggs!

Madameg, eeekk! Not long!


----------



## djjim22

Fay! Brilliant news! So so happy for you!xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you all for your lovely messages ladies. I'm still smiling   xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Fay !! Twins, omg I was close  lol think Madame g got it right with twins lol. So happy for you lovely, it's your time this time round. Did you have two put back in ? Xxx

Kdjay, unfortunately it does happen quite a lot when the recipient changes their mind. They might have concerns about using a donor and not having that genetic connection and have worries and perhaps got cold feet lovely. I can imagine it can be upsetting and unsettling. It's entirely up to you whichever you decide to do, it's such a personal journey. What ever decision you make you'll always have us lot to talk to about it sweets, we are always here  xxx


AFM I had a very strange phone call earlier. My doctor had the Secretary ring me to inform me she has booked me a scan ?! Literally out of the blue, no idea why as I've already got a private one booked for the 22nd which they are aware of. Very strange but I'm happy as we get to see little bean again, as I'm assuming it will probably be after Christmas  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one before work!

Flutter, that's good you've bagged yourself 2 scans  

AFM, I know I shouldn't Google but it's so hard not to and I'm now confused as Royal jelly and bee propolis has conflicting information on it one breath it's telling you to take them as its good for egg quality and then a few other websites are saying not to as it can mess up hormones and effect the injections! I'm not sure wether to stop taking them so confused.com

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, hope you're all well  

Madame g sorry I missed you out on my last post I'm good ta, feeling much better. I did some Christmas shopping yesterday and although it was freezing it felt nice to be out in the fresh air. I say fresh it was rancid xxx

Nearly every shop I went into had people standing outside smoking grrrr I got home and stunk of smoke it's bloody horrible. Why do people smoke outside shops it's bloody annoying. It's fine if you want to kill yourself but don't do it around other people that don't, it's my right to live and wander in a smoke free environment yet selfish morons who dont give a rat's behind about anyone but themselves can smoke wherever the hell they please. It really (naughty word) me off. 

I just wish smokers would be more considerate, it's abuse in my eyes as they know the damage it does to themselves and others around them. I'm sure if I went up and boxed them in the head a few times I'd get done for assault yet it's ok for them to intoxicate my lungs as they see fit and they dont get done for it. Alcohol is not allowed to be consumed on the streets yet tobacco products are ?! This law needs changing soon. 

Sorry for that rant but I had to vent it out, I'm still wired over it.

Courtney as for the vitamins I did a lot of research like hours trawling posts and reviews on many many vitamins, diet the lot. In the end I went for pregnacare, and a normal diet of eat what I fancy in moderation. I upped my fluids, I drank loads of isotonic drinks, and upped my protein too. My conclusion on it is some women take it before they are due to start a cycle a couple of months before so. It claims  ( as there's no actual scientific proven studies yet)  to promote healthy eggs, and also helps with people going through ivf with immunes issues, although not many take them once started treatment as they apparently have an anticoagulant effect and can effect aspirin or warfarin. However some women do take them throughout the whole process. Also they are not advised to take if you have allergies to bees honey pollen etc as it can cause serious side effects. I would ring your clinic and ask the consultant what he/she would recommend as there's so many different stories. And you need to do what's right for you. Some women swear by them but others don't, but check the nhs website also it has a wealth of info on it. Other websites will just confuse the situation as I found out lol. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - well done on the shopping! Sorry the smokers were inconsiderate :-( 10 days until your scan! Exciting X

Cortney - like the others have said, it's s personal choice really. I have taken loads throughout this cycle - my response has been better this cycle (more mature eggs) but that could be down to so many things & not the vitamins. Speak to your nurse when you have your bloods done this week x

Leni - how are you getting on lady? Anymore news? Thank you x

Kd - trigger for you tonight! Woohoo! Are things any clearer today? Hope so X

Fay - twin mummy! Has it sunk in yet? X

Madame - 1 day to go! Woop Woop X

Karmas - how you doing lady? Not long until baseline X

Pollita - any matching news this week? 

Afm - I'm covered in bruises from the clexane jabs. Ouch. Transfer tomorrow - eeeekkkk. Going to have a lazy day today as I'm still sore from ec :-( think I might wrap some Christmas presents (this will be fun with a kitten)! Really hope my embabies are still growing x


----------



## Karmas

Fay huge congrats hun knew you had 2 in there im putting my money on 2 girls hope you feel a little more at ease now though hun x

KD - hope you have been able to come to a decision hun 

Bethan - im sure the embies are doing great! Tomorrow you will be PUPO !! Whooo hooo

Flutter - I wouldnt worry about the phone call hun they would have said if it was urgent but lucky you 2 scans! Hope the pregnancy symptoms are treating you well 

Madam- one more sleep!! You will only be a week behind me x

Courtney - Ive been taking royal jelly and bee pollen they havent had an effect on me so far but will be cutting them out before stims, not sure if fay took them the whole way through she is the vitamin guru lol 

I finally got some shopping done! Still only a few bits but I got them none the less, today im moving the living room around for the xmas tree to go up tomorrow. Trying to keep busy and stress free but thats not happening Ive had so much to sort out with the business and our house that its driving me nuts and its not even like i can get someone else to deal with it as only I know what to do going to try and have a stress free day today and might even squeeze in some yoga tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Jaja1986

Fay amazing news!!!! Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Flutter - yes we had two put back so both stuck as not identical twins. Great that you have two scans lined up!!! I wish I had another scan this week

Cortney - I got more mature eggs from taking all the vitamins but we did get better embryos on our first cycle without the vitamins however the cycle with the best embryos failed so it really is a personal choice. I got 2 BFP's on the cycles I took vitamins including bee propolis and Royal jelly 

Bethan - The new is sinking in, have been reading lots on how to cope with newborn twins, it's going to be a challenge but also very exciting! This time tomorrow you'll be pupo!!! Yay!

Madameg - how are you feeling? 

Karmas - vitamin guru 😂😂....as I mentioned above I got better results from taking all the vitamins. This time around though I stopped all except selenium (as aids implantation) after EC

Fay xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone 

Flutter hope ur feeling ok, I can't stand smokers either! I think it should be banned everywhere  

Karmas - we got our tree today soon, trying to keep distracted - hope ur ok

Bethan - so excited for u for tomo!!! Can't imagine how u must be feeling, are u transferring one or two have u decided? 

Madame - not long now for u bet u can't wait to get back into it again 

Polita , caz, Leni hope u all are ok 

Fay - hope pregnancy is treating u well, are u still buzzing 

Wales hope everything this is ok with u and bubba 

Sorry for anyone else I've missed 

Afm - thank u for your advice and concern - yesterday was such a weird and stressful day an then I woke up with what I think is thrush (4 scans this week probably didn't help) has anyone had this so close to ec before? Starting googling (as u do  and felt stressed - spoke to the clinic and they sai just use some cream and spoke to my own gp too who said the same, it's feels better already so feel less stressed. Felt like a neurotic paranoid mess this morning and last night but feeling much better and calmer now. I thought this ivf journey was easy until a day ago! Ha! Have decided to carry on and donate half my eggs to the egg bank Even though I don't have a recipient anymore - that's always what I wanted to do and so I'll carry on with that, having the financial concerns removed didn't mean I didn't want to do it anymore so I'm happy with what I've decided,  only thing that is still niggling is that when there was a recipient if I didn't have enough eggs i could do a donate all and next cycle free but this time thy may say if I get less then I will have to pay - hoping it won't come to that but u don't know how many eggs u are gonna have do you until ec for sure ? Those that have done ec before , how many eggs did u have compared to follicles ? X


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - sorry to hear your recipient has pulled out, but on the other hand great that you can continue with your egg share cycle and bank your half of your eggs. With all my cycles I always got a couple more eggs compared to large amount of follicles. For example, my first cycle they said I had 12-13 decent follicles and I produced 15 eggs. I'm sure you will be fine, it's natural to worry before EC xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fay that's fab news, I really really am so pleased for you. I still have no idea why the Dr has arranged it though so it's puzzling me :/ I'm going to phone the drs up Monday and ask why they have arranged a scan for me. I'm one of those annoying people that is far to curious for my own good, I like answers lol.Xx

Kdjay honestly lovely I know how worrying it all is its your first time like mine and now I still find things to worry about lol. It's completely natural hun. I had loads of follicles roughly about 30. However I only got 17 eggs, it really does vary from woman to woman. I was surprised I got so few eggs as I was in there for ages, but as I had fluid in my uterus they sucked it out for me so that might have been why it took so long.
I didn't get thrush though, but your body is going through so many changes it could be down to that maybe ? Glad you have got it sorted though, nothing worse then that itching and annoying you. Not long till egg collection !!! You'll be well looked after there, they are all so friendly and nice  xx

Bethan transfer tomorrow Wahooooo !!!!! Then you'll be with me and Fay in the preggers club  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I hope I'll be joining you & Fay!! I'm the same - always need answers to everything!! Xxx

Kd - I always have more eggs at ec than show on scan. Good luck for your trigger tonight xxx

Fay - it's so exciting! X

Karmas - enjoy your stress free weekend. I've just finished wrapping all my presents - exhausted now! X

Thanks ladies - I'll keep you posted tomorrow when I get home & i am pupo! Woop! We will be having 2 transferred again at 11am 
B xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thank you fay, Bethan and  flutter I really appreciate your words, I'm freaking out over here! Lol x


----------



## pollita

KD, I hope you're doing ok - it's great that you can still continue regardless of your recipient, I hope that you can make a decision thats right for you soon  x

Bethan, ah so excited for you for tomorrow! Hope it goes well, get a lovely photo of your embabies  

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re supplements, will have a think about wether to take them during stimming or not!  

Bethan, I can't believe ET for you in the morning, hope it goes well! Sorry to hear your still sore and hope you feel more better for tomorrow  

KD, it's always a worry wether you'll get enough eggs, but I'm sure it'll go well, I know I'd be the same worrying about getting enough! Have you done your trigger? Not long now.

Fay, hope you and twinnies are well!

Flutter, 9 more days til scan.... Woop!woop!  I also hate smokers round me I can't stand the smell! I hate seeing cigarettes on the floor. 

Pollita, hope your well!

Karmas, I would to like to start yoga think it'll be very relaxing! I'm debating now wether to stop taking the 2 supplements during stimming just to make sure!

Leno, hope you haven't got to wait too long til you start!

Madameg, is it tomorrow you start?

AFM not long now until I get my suprecur... Yay!! Will hopefully seem more real! 

Sorry only a quick one feeling tired been a long day at work of to bed zzzzzz!


----------



## KDJay

Trigger done eeeek! 

Good luck for tomo Bethan!!! X


----------



## bethannora

Thanks so much ladies - your support means the world, it really does. Promise I will update you as soon as I can 

Kd - fab news! Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow! Ec will be here before you know it! X


----------



## KDJay

I know tomo is gonna be weird with no timings to think about! X yes updates pls tomo


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, will be thinking of you today.... Hope et goes well!

KD, one more night Hun!

Have. Lovely day everyone!


----------



## MadameG

Bethan good luck today!! Only a couple of hours till you're PUPO!!! XXXX

KD hope you're okay and that things feel a bit clearer now. How exciting about ec tomorrow! I had about 20 visible follys on my scan and they collected 16 eggs - I reckon they could have found more but I was getting quite uncomfortable and my left ovary was being a bigger to reach. You'll be fine lovely. Enjoy your day without needles xxxx

Cortney also having a little panic over supplements now! I haven't taken bee propolis as it is contraindicated with asthma but have been taking Royal jelly. I think I'm going to stop the latter now xxx

Fay such amazing news, how are you feeling? I'm so happy to start again, it really has come round quickly xxx

Fluttershy I'm totally with you on smoking. Was really frustrating having to walk through a fog of smoke to get to the toilets at my Christmas party last night, as it was all blowing in from the smoking shelter. I'm also fed up with vaping as people think that they can smoke inside now! We have no idea what is in that chemical smoke! My colleague was vaping in the car on the way home last night and it stank. My hair smells like air freshener this morning grrrrrr. Hope your cold is clearing up. I expect your doctor is just trying to help out as they knew you were doing ivf 😊 XXXX 

Leni how annoying that you haven't even got a consultation yet!! Some of the hospitals (like BMI) do kind of like finance schemes, which I think are interest free for a while, if you are having to self fund. Hope you get some good news soon Xxx

Pollita won't be long until treatment planning even if you're not matched now 😊 Xxx

Karmas, Loopy hope you're good xx

Afm DR day is here! Woop woop! Finally. Can I ask which of you ladies on here have taken Royal jelly and whether you took it all the way through cycling or stopped at some point? I'm having a mini panic after too much googling and also, with my last AF, I got no big or even sore boobs, nothing at all, which is really unusual for me.....hmmmm xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey 

Courtney thank you Hun 

Leni - I know it's as if ivf time is a different time scale, so slow! And when I put my mind to something I like it to happen ASAP! 

Madame - thank you for your reassurance, the hospital don't think I will have any problems with numbers but this ivf game is so unpredictable! Congrats on starting dr!!! Very exciting !!! 

Hope everyone else is ok X


----------



## Karmas

Bethan good luck hun hope you are well x

Madam whoo hooo its finally here ! Ive stopped taking the bee pollen and the royal jelly still taking pregnacare and fish oil need to find selenium with out any of the extras too as I noticed lots of them have other vitamins included and mainly its vitamin A which too much of can be an issue. 

KD well done on the trigger! Not long now till EC when are they doing ET for your dp ?  

Courtney I do yoga with a woman on youtube called Brett larkin she is very good and I dont find her voice annoying - thats a issue with some of them I just want them to shut up lol 

Leni can you not use the choose and book service? it basically allows you to choose any hospital you like to be seen at, maybe you could choose one with no waiting times. 

Hope everyone else is well x

Putting up our decorations today will make xmas seem more real although im really not looking forward to xmas its out first one without our dd16 who is still living at her nans its going to be hard with just the 3 of us and dd13 dislikes xmas (she is a very quirky kid) and even says she doesn't want xmas dinner she is vegetarian which is great but she doesnt even just want the trimmings


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry I've been missing as we have all been ill fay great news on the twins hun bethen are you pupo now great news hunny  flutter so happy your little bean is growing nicely  lenI lister do egg sharing till 35


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies, I hope you are all well 

Kdjay Wahooooo ec soon !!! Bet you're so excited !! Xx

Bethan hope you're doing ok lovely and enjoying being in the pupo club  xx

Madame g I'm not taking them and I haven't taken them, I was so confused about the whole good vs bad I decided against it. I'm just taking pregnacare which I've taken for months now, in fact since August lol. Dr is finally here, how are you feeling ? Stupid question I bet you're super excited  xx

Karmas how are you lovely ? Awww I can imagine how hard it's going to be for you hun. I tend to visit my parents grave on Christmas day, put some flowers down and tidy it up a bit. And I shall be taking my anti social dogs for a very long walk. I have managed to fully house train them, but they have a dislike to other dogs, and that training is taking forever :/ xx

Trina thank you lovely, and thank you for your post on the other thread  xx

Leni I hope you're well, I think loopy loo is also waiting to have that procedure done, by the looks of things nah and clinics seem to like to take their time :/ xx

Courtney I hope you're well lovely  xx

AFM not much to report really, still have massively achy boobs, I bought some support bras which I must say feel like my boobs are in clouds lol but seriously they ache so bad. I attempted to run up the stairs and omfg that was a huge mistake. I'm still getting cramps too, nothing painful or that but noticeable. I'm 5w5d today and only 9 days till my private scan which I must say is awfully cheap. £50 ! Has anyone ever known them to be this cheap before ? Hopefully I shall get a letter through the door some time this week with regards to my scan the Dr has organised. Anyway lovelies enough about me. I feel bad still being on this thread lol. Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - quick one from me as I'm at my in laws & don't want to be unsociable! I am pupo! Woohoo! 1 X 5AA hatching blast on board  we have one Frostie too, and possibly another one joining it tomorrow! We are absolutely delighted & super shocked! Test date is Boxing Day! 

Will be back later with personals, I promise xxx


----------



## KDJay

Wow Bethan that's fab news!!! Well done! Sounds like a perfect cycle for u xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I know we've text but CONGRATULATIONS!! 5AAA hatching blast is awesome, have rad that the chances of implantation are 75%!! This is definitely your time!! 

Flutter - what date is your scan? Most of the private clinics around here charge £40/£50 for private scans, great isn't it! I'm tempted to get a 7 week one this week as well as my 8 week scan next week  
I've also been getting on and off cramps and today I've had a dull ache on my Pubic bone, think it's my uterus growing as I'm already showing. I know that's crazy as only 6wks 4 days but my my stomach is so hard and rounded!!! Mind you I am eating everything edible! If it's in front of me, I'll eat it! 

Madame - good luck for first jab today!! Whoo hoo!!

Kdjay - enjoy your drug free day Hun

Karmas - hope you feel better once your decs are up, sending you a big hug  

Trina - thank you Hun! Great that your egg sharing again! How's your little one? 

Leni - sorry to hear your still waiting, unfortunately it's all a waiting game, even after getting your BFP, I feel like I've spent 2015 waiting and waiting. I really hope you get some answers soon, must be very frustrating! 

Cortney - not long now and you will also be starting!!! 

Afm - nothing to report from me really, have overdone it a little today so am resting with my feet up now. I'm definitely starting to show, must be because I've had a child before and I'm carrying two babies. Im officially a pig, I'm eating everything in site   
I have to call the midwife tomorrow to book in for my first appointment, I've been trying to hold off just incase I jinx myself but I need to book in now apparently. 
Hope your all enjoying your Sunday 

Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congrats Bethan !! Soooo happy for you  xxx


Fay my private scan is the 22nd at 11.15am, I was really shocked at the price, I thought they would cost more private scans. Just awaiting the letter for my go scan to come through. Might come hopefully by Wednesday, my postman is rubbish seriously sometimes I don't get my post till gone 3pm!! You're not the only one showing I no longer fit in my lovely new jeans I bought a couple of months back grrrr I'm so not ready to buy maternity clothes yet though. So leggings and long jumpers or shirts and tights it is lol. I know what you mean with the whole midwife thing, I registered with her but she hasn't called me yet. Apparently she calls between 8-10 weeks but the doctor told me they were informing her it's an ivf pregnancy and that I should here from her soon.... that maybe before Christmas who knows lol. But to be fair my drs are really good and they are so understanding, I've got all my meds for just a normal prescription price so I cannae complain   xx


----------



## trina123

Great news bethen  xxxxx fay thanks  ife has a really bad cold can't seem to settle her x


----------



## natashaosmith

Hi girls I am egg sharing at the Lister clinic in London and I've had all the tests etc done and I have been approved - just waiting on partners HIV etc tests to come back which were done around 2 weeks ago and hopefully I will be matched! I'm 22 and I already have a 4 year old little boy but we've been trying since he was born - with no luck at all! Although all tests came back normal, so I have no idea what is wrong with us!
How long did it take you all to be matched? My consultant said it shouldn't take long at all as I'm 22 my AMH was over 38, BMI fine and I already have a son - the only thing I'm worried about is that I am 5ft 8 , quite tall for a girl!

I wont be starting any treatment until the new year but I am curious as to how long until I'm starting treatment,

Thanks! x


----------



## natashaosmith

Thanks Leni2015 I feel more reassured! Where did you egg share if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## trina123

Hi nat ashamed I egg shared last November  at the lister and got my little  girl who is now 4 months don't worry about height your age will give you the edge xx


----------



## natashaosmith

Trina123 it is so good to hear from someone from the same clinic! Congrats on your little girl! Did it work first time? How did you find the whole experience? I'm desperate for it to work first time and to find out exactly what happens etc with Lister xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Welcome along Natasha I'm with the Lister clinic too so is Kdjay who is also on here 

I had my first ivf treatment with icsi and I'm 5w5d pregnant today  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Leni, I hope I'm not driving everyone mad lol xx


----------



## Fay2410

Welcome Natasha, I'm also pregnant 6wks and 4 days with twins but unfortunately it took me 3 cycles to get this far which I never expected as both myself and DH are very fertile my amh is 40.1 and I have an 11 year old son. I have no tubes hence the need for ivf. All I will say is that it's an emotional roller coaster weather it works first time or third time, this thread is a massive support and without it I don't think I would have coped. You'll pickup lots of tips and advice as did I. Good Luck on your journey, I really hope it works first time for you. It has with so many people, I was just unlucky xx


----------



## natashaosmith

Fluttershy1983 - congratulations! So glad to hear it happened for you first time and at the Lister. During medication how many times did you have to go to the clinic for scans and blood tests? I'm a primary teacher so trying to prevent as much time off as possible. 

Fay2410 - Congratulations to you Fay ! So sorry to hear that it has taken you three cycles, were they all egg share cycles? 

I'm obviously hoping it works first time but am preparing myself for it not to. 

Thank you for all your support so far too all of you ! xx


----------



## Fay2410

Natasha - first two were but last cycle was my own xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Natasha, welcome and good luck on your journey, I too and praying for it to work first time! I'm starting to cycle in Jan so can't wait. My first consultation at CRGW was in August and still waiting to be matched but I'm lucky as my clinic still continues with treatment if not matched in 12 weeks and they freeze half the eggs. I wouldn't worry about height as your age is good, I'm only 5ft 1" so very small. 

Madameg, how are you? Is it DR day for you? I'll be starting mine 3 weeks tomorrow   are you now stopping Royal jelly?

Fay, how lovely your starting to show already... I don't blame you if you wanted to book another scan, hope you see your midwife soon!

Bethan, congrats on being pupo, sounds like you have an excellent embie on board x

Karmas, that's strange a teenager not liking Christmas bless her, hope you still have a fab day! I bet the house will look lovely once all the decs are up! I will have a look for that YouTube yoga, I can't stand listening to workout instructors of they have an annoying voice it makes me not want to continue.

Leni, sorry your having to wait it's all we seem to do is wait on this journey, hope your well!

KD, hope EC goes well for you tomorrow! Will be thinking of you!

Fluttershy, don't feel bad being here we still love to hear from you, sometimes it's hard to stay away especially as your use to talking to us and we're still here for you! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone it's a lot to catch up x

AFM, I wrote out my donor form... Gosh it was tricky had to write about myself and a goodwill message to my donor child which was lovely, will give it to the clinic tomorrow!


----------



## Fay2410

Natasha - I hope I haven't worried you with my bad luck, I'm a very unlucky person in general! There's lots and lots of ladies that are successful on their first egg share cycle and I'm sure you will be one of them Hun xx


----------



## Onmyown

Hi all. I've registered with a clinic and I'm entering the egg share programme as a donor. I have done this before but I'm on my own this time so just wanted to drop in and say hello x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi onmyown, welcome to the thread! Hope you don't have to wait too long to get started! I'm too going through it on my own!


----------



## Onmyown

Thanks Cortneywils I have a sperm donor lined up, just waiting to be matched with a recipient who I will be donating my eggs to. It's the waiting part that is the worst no matter where you are along the process! I have done this before so I have an idea of a time scale but it doesn't mean I'm not willing it to go faster! Once I'm matched up with a recipient, I can get the ball rolling and get into the process of it all properly. I can't wait!


----------



## Cortneywils

Mourning ladies  

KD, good luck with egg collection hope they get plenty of eggies!

Onmyown, the waiting is the hardest bit, will you be on long or short protocol? I'm on long and start DR 3 weeks today! That's good you got a sperm donor lined up! That was the fun and exciting part for me was to choose my sperm donor. Hope you don't have to wait too long!

Bethan, how you feeling pupo lady?

Hope everyone is well soon be meeting my mum and get the train to Cardiff for my appt!


----------



## bethannora

KD - good luck for EC today  I am sure you will get loads of lovely eggs x

Cortney - good luck for picking up your drugs! It will all feel real once you have your jabs & sharps box. It will definitely work first time for you, I'm sure x

Natasha & onmyown - welcome both! Good luck with your journeys x

Fay - how you feeling lovely? Still eating for 3? I think it's lovely you're showing already. Bet you can't wait until yur next scan - I don't blame you at all for wanting to pay for more scans. I think I would be exactly the same x

Flutter - not long until your first scan. Bet you can't wait! Have you told many people, or will you wait until 12 weeks? x

Leni - thanks lovely. Yes, we just put one back because the quality was so much better this time around. Plus it meant our other one was frozen so we have another chance with a FET. I feel the pressure has been taken off a lot knowing we have a frostie. I really hope you ladies have some good news soon, and you can crack on with your FET x

Madame - how was your first jab? Woop - you have finally started again! This is your time x

Karmas - I love quirky kids that go against the grain. It is so good to have such a true sense of self, at such a young age (even if it does make for tricky Christmas dinner choices)! Will you see your 16 year old at all on Christmas day? Hope the jabs are going OK x

Trina - thank you so much lady  x

AFM - 1dp 5dt and I am already going a bit mad! Haha. I am going to try my hardest to wait until OTD to test (Boxing Day) which will be 13dp 5dt. Had a real lazy day yesterday, and am going to try my hardest to not overdue things at all during this 2ww. AAAAARRRGH I just wanna know if it's worked already!!

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Natasha, once treatment started I was there a few times. 
Here's my timeline from start to finish.

AF arrived 1st November
Went to clinic 2 November
Started meds 3rd November
Scans 8th, 10th, 12th November.
I had bloods on the 8th, 10th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 15th, and the 16th due to high oestrogen levels. 
EC 17th 
ET 22nd. 
Otd was the 1st of December, but I was impatient and tested a bit early lol.
I was on short protocol but had I not had raised oestrogen levels I wouldn't need a blood test everyday lol. 
I have no fertility issues, I have a high amh but apart from that I'm all good  x

Onmyown welcome along, I second the hardest part is the waiting lol I think the wait from otd to scan is the hardest for me at the mo. It seems like I've been waiting forever !! X

Courtney I second that I found it hard too, in the end this might sound crazy but have you heard the sunscreen song ? I'll see if I can get the link and post it up. I wrote majority of that song ( but in my own way ) lol. It's very difficult to picture yourself talking to someone that is genetically linked to you yet you will never know. I kinda look at it as a long distance cousin for my own sanity.  xx

Morning everyone else I will do more personals a bit later on, I'm currently about to go shopping with the oh as its his day off  so I will write to you lovely lot a bit later on  have a good day ladies xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan congrats on being pupo with such a fab embie!! Get your dp to hide your test if you are planning on holding out - by then you'll have such a strong line that it will come up in seconds  fab news about the frostie - I am determined to get some snow babies this time. Thanks for your good wishes, I am super positive this time round. The first jab stung but hey. Have a very chilled week lovely! Xxx

Cortney yep onto day two now - woohoo! I have stopped the Royal jelly as my head was spinning with do I/don't I, just carrying on with pregnacare plus extra zinc and folic acid. Enjoy today, as Bethan says, it's very real once you go home with that bag of needles. Eeeee!! Xxx

Welcome Onmyown, I hope you get matched ASAP and can get going in the new year xxx

Welcome Natasha, how long till all the bloods are back? I'm at a different clinic and the generally scan every other day from about day 5/6 of stims. I sadly had a very early miscarriage on my first IVF this year but I have just started cycling again xxx

Fay so cute that you are showing already, I WILL be a serial scanner I'm sure. I personally don't think it's an issue if it makes you feel more relaxed xxxx

Fluttershy you can't leave us, you preggo gals are keeping me going  Scan next week for you! I've been on pregnacare for most of the last four years   Xxxxx

KD good luck today!! I'm sure you'll get a whole basket of eggies xxxx

Karmas I hope that you manage to still find the glimpses of joy at Christmas this year, I know it will be tough for you. And after that you will have a wonderful year of surprises to look forward to  how are you finding DR? Are you on Suprecur? Xxx

Leni thanks chicken! Get onto your GP today - I hope they can get things moving for you! We had pretty decent weather yesterday and spent lots of time tidying up our allotment  xxx

Love to everyone I've missed xx

Afm already had the dental hygienist and got my smear later, get it all over with in a day   But it's all fine because I am cycling     xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey lovelies just quick update from me, got 15 eggs so 8 for us and the doctor said they look great. Thank u for all your wishes xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Brilliant news KD!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

KD - that's brilliant news! Well done you  Rest up today now x


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, that's brilliant news   feet up for the rest of the day.

Madameg, I have decided to stop Royal jelly when DR'ing or if I run out before. Not long until you're stimming  

Bethan, thanks Hun I really hope it does work first time, my mum just said 5 mins ago that she hopes it does as its a lot of traveling. It would be lovely to know what's going on in our bodies, I Def have a good feeling you'll have the lovely bfp on Boxing Day.... That's if you hold out till then. 

Fluttershy, no haven't heard of it, please share the link would love to hear it! That's a good way of thinking to see them as a long distance cousin, hope what I wrote is ok!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - how far away from CRGW are you? Hope your bloods went OK & you got all your DR jabs 

AFM - my second embryo that was left until today wasn't good enough for freezing, so just one the frostie for us. But we are super delighted to even get one frostie from our cycle, especially given that we only had 4 fertilised eggs! Fingers crossed we won't need it, but it definitely takes a lot of the pressure off during this 2ww. We have nicknamed our little embryo our badger (soppy I know) and really hoping it is snuggling down as I type! I definitely feel more positive about this round than I did about the last one. I think our embryos last time were so poor, that we almost knew from ET that it wasn't going to work. Ah well, 12 more days to go until OTD...eeekkkk x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I'm in the waiting room at the mo appt was 3.10 must be running late.

That's good you've still got a frostie! I hope
Your badger is snuggling in nicely


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies I now have my suprecur yay!!


----------



## MadameG

Yay Cortney!!! When's your baseline booked for? Xx

Bethan that's your chilly sibling sorted  sending lots of positive vibes over to you xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, baselines booked for the 18th Jan  

Also I asked Debbie about transporting the menopor home to keep it cool and she said not to worry something about mixing it and has a few hours lifespan.

Also how many vials of suprecur was you given? I've been given 2 she said it'll be enough! But there small and I'm thinking that's got to last 2 weeks, I guess they know what their talking about lol!


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Cortney - Jan will be here before you know it! X

Madame - thanks! I really, really hope it will be for sibling use! X

Kd - hope you're not to sore and dp is looking after you. I bet she can't wait for et! Will you be doing a 5dt? X


----------



## MadameG

Cortney yep that's right - menopur is one part powder and one part liquid, they you mix them up. There is supposed to be 10 doses of suprecur in each 5.5ml bottle as you only inject half a ml at a time, although I found there was even more than that in there. You chuck them after a couple of weeks of being open I think. My ec is booked for the same week as your baseline, so we may cross paths  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - as Madame G said, 2 vials is more than enough. When I have been on long protocol (twice) the 2 vials lasted me to EC and I had loads left over! x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, thanks so much 😀 so I can get at least 20 shots with both! 

We may cross paths, my appt is at 3ish  

Bethan, thanks so much    how you feeling?

KD, how you feeling hope you're not too sore!


----------



## pollita

KD, great news about EC - well done you! Rest up and take it easy now, FF orders  

Cortney, YAY for having your blue bag of meds! I agree with the others, 2 vials of suprecur is MORE than enough in reality, but it doesn't look much at all (and there's more in the bottles than the label says!) I was really worried I didn't have enough but I had quite a bit left over. 

Hope everyone else is ok! I've been doing dog portraits in the park (and in the bloody rain!) all day so I'm off for a hot bath and something nice for dinner. Will catch up with you all when I've properly regained feeling in my fingers  xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita Awww dog portraits - that's so cute! Hope you warm up soon though, it is FREEZING here tonight! X

Cortney... I also had a mad panic that DH hadn't been injecting me enough but loads of ladies on here find there's much more suprecur in there than it says xxx

Sat here waiting for my nurse appointment - why on earth am I nervous after going through IVF?!   Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, Hope your smear test goes ok, I hated mine, I had my first 2 months ago after a few years of dodging them (which reminds me I need to chase them up as I haven't had results) I found it uncomfortable with the speculum but not when the brush the cervix.

Pollita, thanks Hun... Hope you enjoy your lovely hot bath... It's very cold today I was thankful for the hot chocolate at the clinic lol! I bet it was so cute doing the portrait for the doggies. Have you had any news on a match? Or any ideas when treatment planning will be?


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. Madame, hope appointment went well! It's strange how nerves catch up with us at the oddest times  

Nope, still no news on my match or treatment planning. I've worked out my 12 weeks ends on 29th Dec so if nothing soon I'll just book in


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry ife is still poorly natasha worked first time kd great news on ec bethen hope your taking it easy pupo lady fay eat away your having twins Courtney great news on getting meds madam so happy you have started welcome own this is a great thread wow it's getting busy sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - that's fab that it isn't long until your 12 weeks are up! Woop! You excited to start again? Is your mum still getting better at supporting you? Hope so. Cute about puppy portraits! I'll have to book you to photograph my cats  yes, I am that weird! X

Madame - the joys of the smear test! Well done on going though. It might even act as a free scratch! Haha. How are the jabs treating you? X

Trina - thanks lovely! I'm back at work, but I have a desk job so definitely taking it easy! How are things with you? I forget (sorry) - what stage are you at? X

Cortney - even if you did run out, you can pick up more at baseline  did you do a test jab at the clinic or home? As in just putting the needle in (defo don't inject it)!! X

Karmas - it can't be long until baseline for you! Exciting! Do you know what stim & dose you will be on? X 

Flutter - you had any cravings or sickness yet? X

Fay - has your local shop ran out of Nutella yet? Haha! Can't wait to hear how your next scan goes. Do you know yet if you want to find out the sex of the twins in a couple of months? X

Kd - still hope you're feeling ok. Good luck for your fertilisation call in the morning x

Natasha & onmyown - hope you're not waiting too long for a match. Waiting is so hard. Did your clinics advise how long you can expect to wait? At least you can have a cheeky drink over the Christmas season  X

Afm - the progesterone has definitely kicked in, my boobs are so sensitive & painful! Ouch. Desperate to have a bath in this cold weather, but I'm being good & sticking to showers. I've had some cramping in my tummy which must be the progesterone too. I really hope my recipient is doing ok. I often wonder how many embryos she ended up with X


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - well done! 15 is amazing!! Are you having ivf or icsi? 

Bethan - you could do a me and test from 2dp 😂😂. I am sure a line stared at 3dp though!!

Cortney - that'll be plenty of suprecur, you'll also have lots left

Booked my midwife appointment today and had the flu jab


----------



## MadameG

Fay how exciting for your midwife appointment! Hope the flu jab wasn't too sore xx

Pollita won't be long for you to get going again now with the end of your 12 weeks. My appointment was fine, just pretty sore. She's a really nice nurse though so we just chatted through it xx

Bethan I've only had the one so far as I'm doing them at nine pm again, so don't feel any different yet. The smear certainly scratched that part anyway! Ouch to the sore boobs. Is your recipent telling you her outcome? Xxx

Cortney deffo chase those results although I'm sure they'll be fine if they haven't contacted you. That was my second one ever. Our clinics description of et feeling like a smear is pretty accurate xx

Trina sorry to hear your little one is poorly. What stage of IVF are you at? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I've done half a jar in today and it's a large jar!! 

Madame - how is DR going?

Trina - hope your little one feels better soon

Pollita - great that crgw offers a cycle after 12 weeks of waiting! Won't be long for you!!!

Karmas - hope your ok? 

Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay omg how did I forget you had ec today ?!?! I stupidly thought it was tomorrow !! So sorry lovely, but what fantastic news !! Hope you're not too sore and getting plenty of rest Xx

Courtney here's the song lol it's not to everyone's taste but it helped me write my goodwill letter  xx






Fay that's fab news !! When do you see her ? I ate Brazil nuts dipped in nutella as they tasted so much better then lol Xx

Bethan I feel for you with the boobs, mine are ridiculously sore lol. I'm so glad you got a little frostbite too lovely. xx

Madame g hope the dentist and smear went ok Xx

/links


----------



## trina123

Hi  ladies I'm  going back  to lister I'm just waiting for my booking  appointment


----------



## Fay2410

Flutter - mmmm youve given me ideas now - Nutella and Brazil nuts 😛😛😛. My midwife couldnt get me in until the 7th Jan so I'll be just over 10 weeks then and should hear heartbeat on Doppler. When do you have your first appointment? Are you having the flu jab? I had mine today. I'm seriously considering booking in another scan this Friday, a week Wednesday seems so far away xx


----------



## natashaosmith

Hi girls,

MadameG- I've had all my blood tests back just waiting on partners they said around 2 weeks and it's been two weeks so should be anytime now, in fact I may email them tomorrow!

Bethann- They wouldn't give me a timescale on how long it will take to be matched, just that it should be quite quick as I am quite the average female and because I have proven fertility , young age and good AMH egg recipients should accept me - fingers crossed lol!

Fluttershy - my goodness that is a lot of time to visit the clinic but I guess all those visits have paid off!

I'm really hoping to have my partners blood test results back before xmas and signed off by the nurses and then to be matched in January - wishful thinking eh! 
xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone! 

Flutter - no worries Hun, hope u are not too feeling too rough with pregnancy and I love hearing from u on here so pls don't disapeer 

Polita - ff orders! Lol i will obey then 😜 hope things with ur mum are still ok

Bethan - I told my gf about your pie after ec so  hopin for the same treatment haha!  a blast and a frostie wow so amazing! Remember how worried u were at stims stage and look how far u have come wow! 


Leni - what a frustrating position to be in! 
Madame - how u feeling on the dr? 

Karmas - hope u are ok Hun

Courtney - well done on ur appointment , did ur mum go with You? Dot mean to patronise but you single ladies that I through this are soooo Amazing and brave. 

Trina - how are u Hun? Hope little one gets better soon 

Fay - mmmm nutella! I love it too! So happy for u, was this the first time that u had 2 put back in? 

Wales - how's are other pregnant lady doing ? 

Natasha - I'm also at the lister so any questions fire away there is a few lister ladies on here that have really helped me or pm if u like - u won't have any problems being matched I'm sure !!! I'm also 5ft 8 and I was matched with the first person within the day of being ready to be matched, esp since you are a teacher too! Any questions on timeframe just ask me as I spent so much time looking at posts to work out timeframes. I had less visits than flutter as I didn't need to be scanned/bloods as much. 

Onmyown - hope it goes your way this time  

Hope I haven't missed anyone 

Afm - at home eating soup in bed. Have had such a good day just hope this continues. As soon as I stirred out of the general the nurse immediately whispered in my nurse the amount of eggs it was such a relief and the dr had already been up to see my dp to tell her the numbers and that the eggs looked 'lovely and young after a morning of old eggs!' Lol!!! The lab called to say that the sperm thawed well and that there is no need for icsi and they are showing 100% motility. I did ask if icsi would be worth it anyway but the lab said there is no need for a more intrusive procedure if there is no necessity- hope that works out ok after all they are the experts and they seemed very confident that ivf was the way forward for us.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Omg Bethan Im so sorry I was meant to write frostie and my crazy phone wrote frostbite!!!   sorry lovely!! Xx

Fay, leni honestly they are sooooooo much better tasting with nutella, they taste too bland on their own but are meant to help with implantation so I medled as my oh calls it lol. Xx

My midwife appointment is the 4th of Jan. Awww my first scan is a week tomorrow. I cannae wait  xx

Natasha it was a lot of appointments, but I had so many as I had high oestrogen levels that needed daily blood tests and I live 3 hours away from the clinic ! It was a bit of a nightmare but it was so worth it  Defo email them as they do tend to be busy xx

Trina the Lister are lovely, they are incredibly busy but very friendly there  xx

Kdjay so glad you're ok and doing well. I'm glad your eggs are all good too! But I knew they would be hun. I won't disappear anytime soon that's for sure. I'd be lost without you lot lol. I'm feeling much better, thank you lovely. Drink plenty of fluids and protein lovely. Oh and rest too !! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, hope you enjoyed your soup in Bed! Yep my mum came with me just incase I'd forget to do the injections once it came to it (stupid I know lol) but will go to scans by myself as it'll be to much for her to keep travelling there and costly for me as it costs £60 for us both and that doesn't include lunch and drinks! Thanks for saying I'm brave lol! Have to try to be but I'm so nervous about EC have know I dear why!

That's amazing that spermies thawed well and your eggs looked lovely you'll be pupo soon! Yay!!

Fluttershy, that's a brilliant idea about putting Nutella on Brazil nuts I've got a jar on malteser chocolate spread in the cupboard when it comes to it that's what'll I'll do... Thanks for the tip! I will promise to listen to your song tomorrow as I'll be going to bed soon, but I bet it's great! Brilliant news about your midwife appt it's the same day I start DR.

Fay, that's brilliant news about your midwife appt! Go on book your scan you won't rest unless you do lol!

Bethan, kd is right look how far you've come... Amazing! 

I haven't done a test injection didn't think of it! Debbie just shown me on the doll! 

Natasha, if you get matched soon and can start in Jan we can be cycle buddies! Like the clinic said I'm sure you'll get snapped up soon!

Leni, how annoying you could of had it done in October, hope you get it done soon!

Trina, hope you don't have to wait too long!

Madameg, I too thought no news is good news... I also hear et is like having a smear test! 

Pollita, hope you've got warmed up and enjoyed your bath!

Sorry if I've missed anyone half a sleep as its been along day x


----------



## MadameG

KD mmmmmm soup in bed. I like your style   so nice to hear about how good they were to you. I don't feel any different yet, may this continue! Good luck with the fertilisation call tomorrow xxxx

Natasha hopefully you'll be matched ASAP and then you're off! Xx

Fay the jabs are SO ITCHY. Hopefully my body will get used to it again quickly as it was the same last time. My skin hasn't bubbled up this time though thankfully. Book that scan  xx

Cortney honestly ec is fine, they dose you up and then the time just flies. Nice that your mum is helping you out xxx

Leni how annoying!! I hope you give your GP a suitably hard kick up the backside  xxx

Flutter I hate the hygienist at the best of time, but certainly didn't help that I have been naughty with not flossing recently. All over for another six months at least xx

Second jab down, 14 to go till baseline  xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Well done Madame on day 2 of dr! 

Courtney - that's so good your mum went with you and that you have her support, don't worry about EC it was a complete breeze! The anesthetist even put in acupuncture needles when I was under to help with pain relief and it must have worked coz I feel great'


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies for reassurance re EC! I'm chuffed as AF arrived today so DR will def be 4th Jan really thought AF will come late just to annoy me lol!

Bethan, hope you ok!

KD, when's ET? How's embies doing?

Madameg, glad symptoms have stayed away!

Hope everyone is well! Just a quick one at work!


----------



## KDJay

Cortney  - glad AF came on time that's a good start! 

Nervously awaiting the call from the lab, god I feel sick with anticipation!


----------



## Karmas

Bethan - dd13 has suspected ASD (autistic spectrum disorder) with a touch of OCD so everything needs to be just so for her, she hates celebrations where the attention is on her bless her, wont be seeing dd16 on Christmas day as she is spending it with my mum   Jabs are going well, night sweats are waking me up but other than that im still doing them myself with the Emla lol Hope your well PUPO lady glad you have a frosty in the bank, also im sure that your recipient is just the same as you at the moment exited and worried all at the same time    we are on menopur 150 I think should start stims on the 22nd then in for another scan a few days later i think 

Madam - Thank you hun thats very sweet of you x DR isnt treating me too badly and yes using suprecur but also using Emla to numb it so im not really feeling anything im just a wuss! How are you finding DR your a few days in now ?

KD - thats a great amount well done! Hope your resting up when is ET for your partner? Im sure you are going to get great results x

Leni - glad your getting somewhere with choose and book! Cant beleive they didnt say it was an option for you !

Natasha, Onmyown - Welcome to the mad house  

Flutter dont you dare run off we love you here and none of us mind so I think both you and Fay should stay as long as you like!

Courtney - glad AF arrived now i bet you cant wait to get started! 


Ohh to you nutella lovers did you know its the same stuff inside ferrero rochers  I LOVE those my mum buys me them every xmas lol

AFM no news really, hubby finally took me xmas shopping and we managed to buy quite a bit, we are moving a friend today all the way from london to brum! HB has said im not to lift a thing he is already acting like he needs to wrap me in cotton wool, long may it continue   have been crazy busy this week with deliveries and the shop but im still here checking in now and again 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well sorry to anyone I missed xx


----------



## bethannora

KD - good luck for your call. That's fab news about the sperm & only needing IVF - I am sure you will have loads of beautiful embies growing today. Soup in bed sounds amazing  How are you feeling today? Still sore, or OK? I know, I can't believe we went through such worry and ended up with such a good blast. It's crazy! x

Cortney - woohoo! So glad AF is here. That's great you will be starting DR on Jan 4th. Eeeekkkk! Let the countdown begin x

Madame - I always found the first couple of DR jabs to itch too. Less than 2 weeks until baseline for you - exciting x

Flutter - you have started something with the brazil nuts & nutella! Ha ha. I did laugh when I read frostbite! Lol x

Leni - oh no, that's so annoying that you could have had it done ages ago. At least you know now though - really hope you can book it in asap after your doctors appointment this week x

Natasha - I think you will get matched super fast  x

Karmas - my nephew (age 5) is diagnosed with autism, and he really struggles with big get-togethers too. For Christmas, we all sit in the kitchen on the worktops, and then my brother brings him in to open his presents. As far as my nephew is concerned its just him & his dad (as he doesn't look up to take in his surroundings ever), but we get to share the special moment with him too. It's lovely & he doesn't get upset or stressed. Glad the jabs are working well & the emla cream is still doing its job! x

AFM - 2dp5dt and I am still driving myself loopy! Haha. TMI alert - but I had really bad cramps & diarrhea this morning, so I am panicking that isn't good for my little badger trying to implant :-(


----------



## Karmas

Aw bless him Bethan, it can be so hard for them she was socially mute for 10 yrs and finds it so hard to get across what she needs and she has such an amazing character I just wish the whole world could see it  

FYI an upset stomach is a symptom  it could also be the suppositories though  are you going to test out the trigger ?


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - you never know, maybe the whole world does see it. And as long as she is happy, that is all that truly matters. I have been naughty and tested out the trigger (but only using those internet cheapies). I did a test yesterday & test today and they were both BFN. But those cheapies are so crap that it could be they're just not reading the trigger. Who knows!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Hey girls quick update from me, from our 8 eggs only 3 fertilised  the lab said they were really surprised as both egg and sperm looke good and even today the sperm still is going well


----------



## bethannora

KD - I'm so sorry only 3 fertilised. I know you will be sick of people saying it, but it really only takes one. Only 4 of mine fertilised, and I still got a fab blast & frostie in the freezer, so you still have every hope. Will you do 3dt or 5dt? I am sure your remaining 3 embies are real fighters. It won't be long until you're PUPO  x


----------



## KDJay

Thank you Bethan, I feel really upset at the moment prob coz the lab seemed so confused by it too. How many eggs did you get for yourselves again? Just gutted as it is less than 50% fertilised and now wondering whether ICSI would have improved things. I suppose you learn from your first cycle don't you.


----------



## bethannora

We had 6 eggs, 5 were mature, and 4 fertilised (with ICSI). You always learn from your first cycle lovely, but fingers crossed this will work anyway, and the learning will be for a sibling only  x


----------



## MadameG

KD I can totally understand why you feel disappointed but you still have three beautiful embies. Still rest up today and in a few days you'll be pupo    Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan glad that the trigger is gone, I hope you are still taking it easy! I have seen that quite a few ladies on here get upset tummies from the pessaries. Hope you feel better later - I'm sure badger is fine xxxx

Karmas as Bethan says, all that matters is that she is happy. Can't believe it's Christmas next week! I don't feel Christmassy at all. I don't think dr is affecting me at the mo, although I haven't slept the last couple of nights but don't know if it's down to suprecur or not xxx

Cortney glad AF is here and you can start on time! Xxx


----------



## KDJay

thank you ladies for your responses - feel so down today prob doesn't help that I am really tired and in work! I just cant concentrate and feel like bursting into tears especially when my work colleague brought her 5 month yo into the office just now  

Just worried we wont have anything to transfer by day 3 - I just don't know how I would cope if that was the case. As I think we want to transfer 2 there is probably no point waiting till day 5 as there is too much of a risk - what do you think? xxxx

Sorry for the me post I just cannot see the woods for the trees at the mo! x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay it is always a worry especially as you only had 3 fertilise. Which does seem unfair. Nothing I can say can possibly make you feel better lovely, but I just hope you know we are all here for you and I will be keeping everything crossed for you that those 3 beautiful embies continue to grow strong.  xx

Bethan I had constipation then I had the upset stomach, still get it from time to time also I now have  the opposite of constipation lol. So don't worry lovely, keep up the fluids though.  xx

Courtney glad af has arrived you'll be stimming in no time now Wahooooo !! Xx

Madame g how's the jabbing going ? Hope you're well Xx

Sorry it's just a quickie I'm off out to do some shopping talk to you all later lovelies xx


----------



## bethannora

KD - on my second cycle only 3 fertilised. By day 3 I still had 2 growing so we had them both transferred. The chances of all 3 arresting by day 3 is pretty slim. If you want 2 put back, I would definitely have them both put back on day 3 where they belong, in your partner's tummy x


----------



## KDJay

Yes I agree with you Bethan, prob best to have 2 put back on day 3 (if there are two) and cross our fingers xxx really wish I wasnt in work


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re on AF arriving on time! Sorry just a quick on as on the bus!

KD, sorry only 3 fertilised, I agree If you want 2 have them transferred day 3! Sending you a  

Bethan, sorry you got upset tummy, little badger will still snuggle in, in fact I've heard ladies having it as a symptom in there 2ww

Will do more personals later x


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - sorry you didn't get a better fertilisation result. Did you purchase your sperm from your clinic? Do they normally charge extra for icsi. I'm sorry but I would be most angry with my clinic if they didn't do icsi because it was more complicated! Especially as frozen a sperm tends to be 'lazy' once thawed. Most ivf clinics use ICSI for frozen sperm. I would definitely want answers from the clinic, don't be afraid to voice your concerns hun xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi Fay, we didnt buy our sperm from our clinic and the checked the sperm even this morning and it is still going strong. they do charge extra for ICSI and we were willing to pay it but they said that there was no need to do a more intrusive procedure as the eggs and sperm looked really good. I didnt know that most clinics do ICSI for donor sperm they are not the first clinic to tell me we would not need ICSI as donor sperm is of good quality. It was 100% motility before the IVF. I have spoken to the lab and I have faith that they are doing the right thing.


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - if you trust your clinic and you feel like you've got the best result then fab! It does only take one! I'll keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Fay it is always good to have someone's opinion and trust me Im not backward in speaking up it's what I do for a living after all! Lol - with only three I don't feel like I got the best result but I after my chat with the embryologist this afternoon I feel a lot better about the three we have got xxxx thank u all


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - I'm sure the three that fertilised are of great quality hence why they fertilised! Will you have 3 or 5 day transfer? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank you fay and Leni , yes I do really trust them they are the experts after all that see this day in and out . We are booked in for three day but if all three are by some miracle doing well on Thursday and are similar then they recommend growing to day 5, but they will do day three If we prefer - we are of the mindset that we will go with their advice based on what she explained to me in depth today - she said that all the doctors and scientists there would always go to blastocyst of they had it their way. She said that if they don't survive till day 5 in the lab they wouldn't have survived anyway which makes sense to me but is different to what I've read on here etc so I think that's what we will do. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Kd Jay great news are you at the lister I went to day 5 and had 2 put back xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi Trina yes we are, fingers crossed we get to day 5 with 2 like u!!!! We are gonna put two back in if we have two


----------



## MadameG

Hi KD, how are you feeling this morning? Although I agree that statistically, a blast gives the best chance, personally I would have them put back on day three as if anything is going to give them the boost to survive it'll be your nurturing womb rather than a Petri dish  xxxx

Bethan feeling better today? OTD is creeping closer xx

Leni have you had your GP appointment?

Karmas, flutter, Fay, Cortney, hope you're all good xx

Afm I went to asda to price up meds yesterday - apparently they can get lubion but it may work out slightly pricier than my clinic. Clexane and pred are much cheaper though as I thought. Waiting for their normal pharmacist to call me back today to confirm the prices as there was a locum yesterday. I've got an appointment with my GP to ask next week but I am expecting a flat no xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies hope you're all well.

Kdjay, it's such a hard decision. Yes the embryologists are the professionals and yes they do tend to have years of experience but even they get it wrong sometimes. Sometimes even the best embies don't make and the worst do, it's all down to a science we haven't yet figured out yet. Don't get me wrong I'm in awe of what they do, it's creating a life for many that may not have a chance if ivf wasn't around. But I do however think that a lot more needs to be done on unexplained infertility and why sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I have come to a conclusion that clinics are a multi million pound business, where nothing is done for free everything costs extra when surely if it's to help you give you your best chance then why not offer it in a complete price. Like some ladies suffer several miscarriages be for they get offered an immune test which costs a lot of money. Ivf and the storage of embryos doesn't cost a fraction of the price they charge us. But it's a business first and foremost. Xxx

I'm keeping everything crossed for you lovely, keep your positive head on and think of all the lovely things you will be buying for your little one in a few months time lovely. And keep up your fluids !!  xxx

How are you feeling today Bethan ? I'm literally on a countdown till your test day !!! In sooooooo excited and keeping everything crossed for you, although I'm sure it's a positive  xxx

Madame g how the devil are you today lovely ? Hope the jabbing isn't too bad. I'm absolutely sick of these bloody clexane, they absolutely kill me. I think the oh must be doing it wrong cause they sting so bad  xxx

Courtney how are you lovely ? Bet you're still lovely and tanned huh,  lol I'm only jealous cause I'm not going away till April, and even then it's technically a freebie as I've got family out in France. Xxx

Leni hope you're well lovely, any updates as to what happens next ? Xxx

Loopy Lou still in my thoughts sweets, hope things are progressing with you lovely xxx

Karmas how are you lovely ? Hope your girls are doing ok too. Super sweet you oh won't let you lift anything. He sounds like a lovely guy  xxx

Fay hope you're doing well lovely, have you booked another scan yet ? Xxx

AFM not much to report, nausea has kicked in, I've had to buy some leggings as my trousers and jeans no longer fit me  I just don't feel comfortable buying maternity clothes just yet though. I'm gonna wait until I'm passed the 12 week mark. Just another 5w and 6 days to go lol ! I might need to get a drs appointment though as I'm ridiculously tired all the time so I think my iron levels are low :/ I've completely gone off spaghetti Bolognese, lasagne, tacos, mince in general really. It makes me feel sick around it. But other then that I'm all good  oh and the oh is around me like a fly on (****) he will not leave me alone, it's like a male dog around a female dog in season ! I kinda like it though, I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy, or the fact I look like a beached whale    as to why he is so clingy but I'm just going to lap the over due attention up  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Kd - any update today? So glad the embryologist made you feel better about things. Good luck for tomorrow's update X 

Flutter - so lovely that your oh is looking after you! Sorry the nausea had kicked in, but I bet it's a lovely reminder that you are pregnant! Not long until your scan  X

Madame - hope your doctor gives you your meds for free! How you feeling on dr? X

Hope all you other ladies are ok 

Afm - cramping isn't as bad today, have barely felt anything, so sure it was cramping from the et. I've been tired today, but then I did sit in a meeting for 8 hours straight!!! 3dp5dt for me - 10 days to go until otd! X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I feel absolutely pants! Nooooo! Can't believe it's kicked in this early, I've only had three jabs! I was fine until about day 12 last time. Bleugh. How are you doing? Are you still testing or holding out now? Xxx

Flutter so lovely that you are being waited on, but a bit rubbish about ms. Did you find out why your GP had booked you a scan? I feel pretty damn rubbish but I made homemade pizzas which were yummy and made me feel a bit better  xxxx

KD any updates? Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey lovely ladies just a quick one from me as I rush out to work, got the day 3 call today all three are growing nicely so we are going to five day and are booked in for saturday!!! Eeek! Very happy xxx


----------



## MadameG

Well done you!! Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Well done KD! I only had 4 by day 3, and I still got a hatching blast & Frostie, so I am sure your 3 will do great too! Exciting for Saturday! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - poor you feeling rubbish already :-( How does DR make you feel? I have always been so lucky, apart from bloating & tiredness, the jabs have no effect on me really. I am now holding out on testing - I daren't even buy any tests just in case I can't control myself! Ha ha x


----------



## trina123

Great news kd xx well I'm not having a great week had a big fight with dh because he has changed his mind so upset right now x


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, that's brilliant news for you and dp x

Hope you all ok   at boring work


----------



## Karmas

Oh Flutter eat ginger biscuits hun they will help with the nausea, the girls are doing great thanks for asking  I spoke to my eldest and she said she wanted to come home for xmas but she thinks it might be a bit late to book train tickets and such I think she is 50/50 about it to be honest but ive told her she is more than welcome here. We moved our friend in and it really made my dh quite ill he has been recovering for a couple of days now (he has fibro and AS) 

Madam - Im doing ok thanks hun, shame your not feeling too good whats up? Hope you have heard back from the pharmacy ?

Bethan - Hope the cramps arnt too bad hun I bet its little embie trying to settle in 

Trina - Aw hun im so sorry to hear that whats made him change his mind? 

KD - Glad you have  your ET date fingers crossed for you & DP on saturday 

Hope everyone else is well 

We are still plodding along waiting for baseline - What am I hoping for at the baseline? Do they let me know if there are follicles in my ovaries? Is there anything I should be asking them while im there? Should I found out how thin the lining is? Also once I start stims how often will they scan me do you think as its going to be over christmas ?


----------



## Fay2410

Kdjay - I'm so happy your little embie are going strong! Looks like you've got some top graders there!! 

Bethan - I didn't feel much until 4dp, hold in there!! 

Flutter - not long until your scan/s!! I've decided to wait until my 8 week scan next week. 

Madame - sorry your not feeling too good, once you start stimming you should start to feel better 

Karmas - at your baseline they will be checking to see if your link this nice and thin!! When is it? 

Cortney - not many sleeps to go until you officially start cycling! 

Trina - how is your little one doing?

Afm - I'm 7wks and 1 day today! Had to go to the clinic to get the last of my meds, I can't wait to stop them. DH hit a nerve whilst injecting gestone yesterday and Ive been in agony ever since. 6 more sleep until my 8 week scan, this one is a big one for me as DH and I have never got anybody out pregnancies past the 8 week mark so it will be a huge milestone for us xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thank you ladies, feel so much better and thank you for your support Tuesday was a dark day for me. 

Fay - not long till your scan will be sending you lots of positive vibes! 

Karmas - my baseline was literally seconds long! my gf baseline her lining was too thick but it wasnt a major problem and just meant she had to have an extra scan a week later. 

cortney - thank you for your well wishes, hope you are not too bored! 

trina  - I am so sorry to hear you had a big fight with DH, what are his concerns at the moment? have you booked a date to go back to the clinic already? 

bethan - I hope we are as fortunate as you and have a blast by Saturday, I don't want much just one! lol  - is the 2ww driving you crazy?

Madame - maybe its unconnected about feeling rubbish, lots of ppl are feeling rubbish at the moment - and as fay said once the stims kick in you will feel perky!

flutter - lovely to still hear from you on here, please keep in touch. Hope our clinic brings me the same good news.


----------



## bethannora

KD - you will absolutely have at least one blast, I reckon you will have 3  Yes, this 2ww is driving me insane! x

Karmas - as Fay said baseline will tell you that your lining is nice and thin. It doesn't really matter how thin it is, just that it's thin enough to start stims & start building it back up again. You can also ask what your antral follicle count is (how many follicles are dormant in your ovaries). However, if stims work correctly, you can produce a lot more follicles that your AFC anyway, so it's not necessarily a true indication of how many follicles you will end up with x

Fay - 7 weeks and 1 day! Woohoo! Poor you with the nerve pain :-( Make sure DH stays clear of that spot tonight x

Trina - I'm so sorry DH has changed his mind. I hope you can sort things out & continue. Is it just nerves do you think? x

Hope everyone else is OK 

AFM - I still have a bad belly and I know that's not good on the 2ww. Sorry TMI, but I have had a bad belly & diarrhea every morning since ET. So worried this has ruined our chances. I'm still a bit crampy quite low down in my belly with a bit of back ache too, but it isn't too bad. 9 days to go until OTD...yikes x


----------



## pollita

Fay, I can't believe you're 7+1 already! It's flying by  Can't wait for your next scan, hopefully it'll give you the news to help you relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more. Hope you feel better! x

Bethan, how much longer to OTD? I forgot but I'm thinking Christmas eve? Not long to go either way  Hope your belly feels better soon x

KD, great news about the embryos so far! I hope that they continue to grow well and you have some to use AND freeze come day 5 x

Trina, so sorry to hear that. I hope it's just nerves and you can both move forward with it x

Cortney, bet you're counting down the days now - what a great start to the new year! x

Flutter, hope the nausea doesn't get too bad. While it's a good sign of things progressing well, it's horrible isn't it? I echo the ginger biscuits - they worked wonders for me! x

Madame, Karma, Leni, everyone else, hope you're all doing well! x

AFM, nothing still. No news from the clinic about match so I'm guessing it was a no. 12 weeks is up in 12 days so not long to go anyway! Currently waiting for AF to kick in. MC was a little over 4 weeks ago now (can't believe it!) and based on my ovulation-predicting knowledge  I think AF will be here in the next 5-7 days.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I hope AF arrives promptly and then you can have treatment planning in the new year! This year has just flown by xxx

Bethan poor you and your tummy, are you on cyclogest too? You could try using them as a pessary instead - something I've read on here. I'm sure your little embie will be fine regardless  I'm feeling a bit better than yesterday but I deffo think its the jabs - it's a really weird feeling, a bit like having a hangover or like I haven't had a drink of water for far too many hours. Not helped by picking up a sore throat today too! Xxx

Fay I can't believe you're that far along already! It'll be lovely to see those little heartbeats again next week  ouch for the nerve pain! Hope it settles soon xxx

KD glad you are feeling brighter, I bet you are so excited for Saturday!! I'm pretty sure it's the DR that is making me feel pants as I have only ever felt like this when I DR last time, it's a very weird feeling. Bring on the gonal! Xx

Karmas our clinic normally sees you around 5 days after you start stimming and then every other day thereafter, but they are all different. I'm sure all will be fine - the other girls have given you a good idea of what to expect. The Asda pharmacist called back yesterday and was really helpful  xxx

Trina so sorry you've had a tough week   Maybe he's just getting cold feet? Xx

Cortney are you getting excited yet? Xx

Afm I had a good chat with the pharmacist yesterday. They can get hold of everything and it is all cheaper with the exception of lubion...because it's the same price  it's not clear whether lubion comes with the needles though, so I might need to get those elsewhere because asda can't order them! They also said I can pick it up in stages and will just give me iou notes about what I have left on the prescription xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Trina, so sorry you and DH had an argument   hope he comes to his senses Hun!!

KD, sat is here soon I bet you and dp are so excited!

Madameg, I'm getting terribly exciting can't wait to do my first jab and to get it over with as I'm a bit anxious... Debating wether to get some elma cream!
That's good your pharmacy can get hold of what you need cheaper! Shame about the lubion!  Great your feeling better!

Bethan, sorry to hear your still poorly, try not to worry about little badger I'm sure he's still snuggled to you tightly!

Pollita, roll on AF! Hope she comes on time! Will you still be having treatment march time? Is your mum still being supportive?

Karmas, not sure about baseline scan other than they check the lining is thin enough for stimming, I bet you can't wait!

Fluttershy, I love my leggings there's so comfy!! Sorry to hear you're going of some of your food but at least it's a brilliant sign!

Fay, hope your pain has gone Hun.... I bet it's going to be a long 6 days... Keep yourself busy and it'll soon be here!


Sorry if missed anyone my eyes are blurry from lack of sleep been awake since 4.45am, early start at work! No day of for a week grrrr!


----------



## trina123

Sorry ladies think ife is teething rough night not sure with dh he keeps saying different  things money time copying with 2 little  ones we I meant to go to lister in January  so will keep working on him over Xmas. Bethen so your tummy is upset I had that to last  year and bad pains so might be a good thing wow hoo fay to long now and flutter so happy for you both kd five day blast is great news Courtney  not long now koalas so how's it going hope I've not missed anyone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Trina, do you think DH has cold feet? As he seems to be making lots of reasons up not to go ahead! Carry on working on him and I'm sure he'll come round to the idea!

Bethan, hope your tummy is feeling a lot better today!

KD, eeekkkk!!! One more night sweet and dp will be pupo!!

Madameg, how's DR'ing? Can't wait to start, does it sting when you inject?

Karmas, soon be your turn!

Fay and flutter, hope our pregnant ladies are ok!

Natasha and onmyown, how are you both?

Afm, I asked the clinic when I picked my suprecur if my gp has been informed and she said yes! I wanted to know as I would like my gp to give me a few weeks of after EC, to cover EC, ET and hopefully most of the 2ww, when do you ladies think I should ask, maybe when I have started stimming or when I know when EC will be! It's such a mine field all this!

Sorry if I've missed anyone off to work soon!


----------



## KDJay

trina so sorry to hear that, it is probably because your little one is still so small he just finds another one so daunting - it may be worth backing off a bit maybe as men tend to be stubborn when they think an idea isn't theirs! Def keep your appointment with the Lister though and see how things are in the new year xxx also 2 babies are always easier than one (apparently) as they will have each other for company and entertaining. I come from a very large family (10 nieces and nephews) and my sister said she finds having one of them on their own so much more hard work on her time.


----------



## bethannora

KD - not long to go now until your DP will be PUPO! Bet you are both super excited x

Leni - fantastic news! Yayy, I am so happy for you  Much nicer to celebrate Christmas knowing you have a plan for next year. How long after the op will you be able to have your FET? x

Cortney - I've read about lots of women taking 2 weeks off after EC. I hope your GP will do it for you - I have no idea when you should ask (sorry), hopefully someone will have the answers for you x

Trina - I hope you and your OH can sort out the confusion & come to an agreed decision. Definitely don't cancel your appt as he might just change his mind. Thinking of you x

Fay - not long until your 8 week scan. Eeeeekkkkk! x

Madame - fab that you can get everything cheaper (or the same price) from ASDA. Hope your sore throat is better? x

Pollita - ooohhhh, it won't be long until you have treatment planning. how exciting! x

Flutter - how you doing pregnant lady? x

Karmas - hope you're doing OK & your OH is better now? x

AFM - still plodding along in the 2ww. 5dp 5dt today - test date is Boxing day, so another 8 days to go. My tummy is better today (finally). Still got the sore boobs though (damn pessaries) and occasional cramps - especially after I have eaten - which I think is still the aftermath of EC & ET as they were both particularly painful this time around. I keep swinging between bouts of excitement that this might work, to extreme lows of thinking how I will feel when I see the BFN on OTD. This 2ww is killing me! x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies, I've been reading but not replying as of lately I'm so nauseous and tired it's unbelievable. But I'll write more about that below. I hope you're all well.

Kdjay so happy things are going well lovely, transfer day tomorrow Wahooooo!!!! So excited for you both Xx

Bethan how are you feeling regarding resisting temptation from testing ? I was a weak woman lol. The cramping I had and sore boobies and diarrhoea lol. Are you going to hold out to test day ? Xx

Trina I'm so sorry you and your other half are not getting on at the moment. It is a very stressful process and we all deal with it differently. Talk to him about how he is feeling about it all and talk to him about how you feel too. Enjoy Christmas and enjoy each other. He could just be feeling a bit left out as men need and love attention too. I'm sure it will all work out lovely, just stay calm and talk about it thoroughly. Xx

Leni good news on the appointment lovely Xx

Madame g good news on the meds lovely ! Won't be long now till you start  xx

Courtney hope you're well too lovely, i would suggest having the two weeks off after egg collection only because you might be a bit sore and the rest would be a very welcome one  xx

AFM, I've had to have some bloods and urine sample done as I think my iron levels might be low. Scan on Tuesday so hopefully little bean is doing ok and all is well lol. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous, I'm unbelievably nervous, and thinking the worst. So I apologise for not being very talkative, but I'm still here ladies and I'm perfectly fine other then that  xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok, I'm so sorry I've not been on here in ages, I was really ill for a few weeks and wasn't sure if I would be OK for this cycle, luckily I am and can go ahead. 

Fluttershy massive congrats and hope your scan goes super well, hope you are feeling well soon too xx

Kdjay good luck for transfer tomorrow and I'm so glad it's all going well xx

Bethan congrats on being PUPO and not long until test day, everything crossed for you xx

Trina I'm so sorry your having a tough time, I hope you can enjoy Xmas and your husband has some time to reconsider 

Leni congrats on getting your appointment sorted xx

Madame great news on the meds, I've been ringing round for prices too, I'll type out quotes in a minute, but I wanted to say I've found syringes and needles online for the Lubion, ordered them from Amazon for £15 for 100 needles and syringes. 

Cortney hope you are well, not long now xx

Polita hope you are well and af comes when she should and you can get treatment planning sorted xx

Karmas hope you are ok, when is your baseline ? Xx

Natasha and onmyown hi and hope you are both well xx

Fay hope you and the twins are super well Xx

Afm have had baseline and scratch, all went well.
I was so worried about the scratch but it was over in seconds and was a breeze. 

I have a load of meds to get, all I've got so far is 30 days worth of prednisolone which I went to boots for and had a choice of 
£55. 30 for 25mg tablets or 
£9.95 or 5 mg tablets taking 5 a day 
Instead, naturally I went for the cheaper option they also do 

They also sell Clexane 40mg pack of 10 
£40.86

Lubion they can get but couldn't give me a quote 

I called and got Asda prices too, thought it might be helpful to post them here, they are as follows, 

Lubion injections (they would need to order these and these don't include needles and syringes ) 
£56 for a pack of 7 

Prednisolone  25mg 
£75 for a box of 56 

Cylogest  
£12.96 per pack of 15 

Clexane 40mg  
£30.27 box of 10 

Hope to catch up with everyone soon 

Caz xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies and thank you keeping my fingers crossed  he changes his mind x flutter ginger biscuits  are great for sickness how are you fay ? Kd etc soon great news lenI so happy things are moving forward for you courtney not long now madam how are the meds going and karma hi to the other ladies very busy on here xx


----------



## bethannora

I promise I'll pop back on for a proper catch up with you lovely lot, but this is just a quick one to wish KD the best of luck for et today! Your dp will be pupo before you know it  enjoy the day & get a pic of your embie(s) xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Good luck today KDJAY x


----------



## Karmas

Good luck KD! Hope everything goes well for you and dp x


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today KD! It'll be a lovely day for you both xxxx

Bethan you are a strong one holding out so well! I'm way too weak xx

Caz, sorry you've been feeling poorly but glad you are better now. Are you stimming now? You can take advantage of all the extra turkey protein! Asda are saints with their zero profit for fertility meds, I looked up needles and they are so cheap! Do you know you need two different sizes for lubion if you're injecting sub rather than muscular? If you google the lubion patient leaflet it's got the details on there xx

Fay hope you're good lovely xx

Flutter I hope they come back okay hun and it's just your little babba making you so tired xxxx

Leni yay to your appointment! Enjoy your Christmas rest xxx

Cortney I find it does sting a bit, but is less if you inject slowly, keep the needle really straight and don't press the body of the syringe too hard against the skin! I tried to do it myself yesterday but I wimped out and just progressed to watching it, need to man up! XXXX

Karmas hope you're good xx

Trina hope you can have a nice couple of weeks and the new year may bring a change of heart xxx

Afm sore throat is now a chest infection, rats. It needs to clear off sharpish! Really don't want to have antibiotics now that I am cycling   funnily enough though I don't actually feel as bad as the other day when the hormones kicked in! Off to do some Christmas shopping - put the tree up and finally feeling festive! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie as I'm literally about to run out the door.

Good luck today Kdjay, I hope today goes smoothly. Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one as at work!

KD, hope it goes well for you and dp!

Madam, hope you feel better soon sweet! Thanks for the tip re injecting, will have to do myself as can't pop over to mums everyday to get her to do it lol!

Bethan, hope you're ok pupo lady!

Caz, glad baseline and scratch went well, are you stimming?

Flutter, hope your bloods come back ok... Roll on tues! Will def have the 2 weeks of work

Sorry if I've missed you out hope you're ok!


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies. I took a test today at 6dp5dt and it was a bfn :-( I know it's early, and I'm really hoping I still have a chance, but I'm preparing myself for another bfn on otd. Really wish I hadn't tested now x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you're all doing well.

Bethan I have no idea how that felt seeing that negative, but please stay positive as it is very early days lovely. You might have a late implanter so don't worry yet lovely. I'm sure all will be fine come otd. Ill keep everything crossed for you my lovely. Xx

Leni hope you're well, have you got all your Xmas prezzies yet ? Xx

Caz how are you lovely ?  Hope all is well glad the scan and the scratch went well, when do you start ? I'm glad you're feeling better now. That's good prices for the meds too ! Xx

Madame g ah I'm sorry you're feeling poorly lovely, I hope it won't affect your cycle lovely. Try and stay warm and I know I've said it before but if you can try pyriton they sometimes help with the mucus build up so it clears it up a bit so it's not too flemmy. Xx

Karmas how are you lovely ? Are you all sorted for Xmas too ? When do you start again hun? I'm rubbish with dates. Xx

Courtney hope you're well lovely, the two weeks off will be very well needed lol. I'm lucky I've took a break from work. But im wanting to go back as I miss it a lot. :/ xx

Fay hope you're well lovely, do you have a scan next week as well ? Xx

Pollita I hope you're well lovely, and things are still going good with you and your mum. Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I hope you're all well and  
Looking forward to Xmas.  xxxxx

AFM not much to report, I've got drs Monday for a follow up and to get my results, then scan on Tuesday eeekkk!! I know I shouldn't but I keep reading sad and negative stories :/ could I ask you all a question too, how long do I really have to take these tablets and cyclogest for before it's deemed safe to stop ? Cause I'm really struggling with these horrible pessaries they make me feel awful all the time like my poop is never normal, and the belly aches I've been getting is awful. I've started using them vaginally now as my poor bottom is sore  I asked the Dr but I saw a different one to my usual and to put it frankly he was useless as he never knew anything about ivf or the drugs or anything, I actually knew more then him ! And that's saying something lol. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan it's still very early lovely - give it another 3 days before testing again at least. Blastocysts typically implant a little later than day three too, so deffo don't panic. Keep that positive energy flowing xxxxx

Flutter I think you need to keep going until about 12 weeks for cyclogest - you definitely don't want your progesterone to suddenly drop now. There are different brands, maybe ask your clinic if there's one you can switch to? Good luck with your results xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey lovelies it was lovely logging on just now and seeing all your well wishes!!! We are pupo!!! Even though only three fertilised, all those three made it to blastocyst so we had two put back and we will see if the last one is ok to freeze tomo. What will be will be now! Any tips ladies things to do /not do  Xxx she is eating Brazil nuts and pineapple juice ? 

Bethan - honey it's too early to test so pls don't lose hope yet Hun, I know it's easy to say bit there is a reason u are given otd and also then they tell u to check again after that 48 hours xxxx


----------



## pollita

Quick one for me as I'm meeting a friend for dinner!

Kd, congrats on your dp and you being pupo! What an exciting time 

Bethan, try try try not to worry - it's early days. At 6dp5dt I had a very very very faint line but also twins so it's possible it's just too early to show xx

Flutter, as Madame said its usually 12 weeks or so (or 14 in some cases!!!) but if they really are giving you grief speak to the clinic. Next time I may pay to be monitored by blood and just take them when I need (or if I need!) as my progesterone levels didn't drop for 7 weeks after taking them so I really didn't need them, and they irritated me too (I ended up with rectal bleeding from them which was horrible!) x

Hope everyone else is well - catch up soon xx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJay said:


> Hey lovelies it was lovely logging on just now and seeing all your well wishes!!! We are pupo!!! Even though only three fertilised, all those three made it to blastocyst so we had two put back and we will see if the last one is ok to freeze tomo. What will be will be now! Any tips ladies things to do /not do  Xxx she is eating Brazil nuts and pineapple juice ?
> 
> Bethan - honey it's too early to test so pls don't lose hope yet Hun, I know it's easy to say bit there is a reason u are given otd and also then they tell u to check again after that 48 hours xxxx


Kdjay - congratulations Hun!! So happy for you! I took selenium tablets after transfer on this cycle as well as a glass of pineapple juice and 3 decaf green teas a day xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Madame g and Pollita, I will give the clinic a ring on Monday and see what they say too. I thought I'd ask as you ladies know a lot more about it all then me and I've read a few clinics stop some ladies early so thought I'd see what and if it might be an option.  xxxxx

Congrats Kdjay, so happy for you both. I'm late loads of protein, hardly any carbs what so ever. I ate Brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice. I also drank a lot of blue tip milk too. Carried on worth my pregnacare and that was it really lovely. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

KD congratulations!! Fab news! Wishing you the very best. At our clinic we are advised to take it very very easy for the first few days with minimal activity and (I think) eat as if you are pregnant because she is PUPO!! xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks ladies for the advice! 

Madame - yes she is goig to take it way and She is off work at the moment until just before otd, it's interesting ur clinic said to take it easy as our clinic gave us practically no advice and my gf is a firefighter and the dr said even going into fires is not an issue?!?! 1000 degrees a fire is! Lol - anyway she won't be following that advice haha


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls


Bethannora ive just read your post hunni and wanted to give you some reassurance, i didn't get a BFP until 9dp 5dt, i started testing on day 6 as i felt pregnant but it was a BFN, so please please dont be disheartened, its so early, your embie isn't producing enough hcg to detect on a hpt yet, hang in there lovely


----------



## Caz242424

Bethan it's really early still don't lose hope 
When I was pregnant with my lg I only got a faint positive at 8dp5dt 
I have everything crossed for you 

Madame thank you so much for the useful info re needles
I have only ordered small ones so I will order the big ones now 

Kdjay congratulations on being PUPO 
A firefighter wow what a job your dp has, amazing what the dr said too 

Polita hope you are well, I also really suffered with the Cylogest  

Flutter scan on Tuesday ! Wow ! Amazing 
I'm sure it will be amazing 

Cortney I hope you are well

Sorry to anyone I've missed 

Afm start dr on Wednesday 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, don't worry yet Hun I know it's easy for me to say it, but it's like the other ladies have said its still very early days!  

KD, woop woop on dp being pupo! What an amazing lady she is!

Fluttershy, sorry to hear your have a tough time with the pessaries, hopefully it won't be long til you can stop taking them!

Madameg, hope DR'ing is going ok!

Pollita, hope your well!!

Karmas, hope you're ok, have you started stimming yet?

Caz, that's brilliant you'll be 2 weeks head of me as I start 2 weeks Monday!

Sorry it's just a quick one ladies it's been such a long day at work and have spent the evening wrapping presents up and will now sleep lol!


----------



## trina123

Bethen  I didn't get min till day  8 kd congratulations on being pupo xx


----------



## MadameG

Evening girls,

Caz glad it was helpful for you  how do you feel about starting again? Xx

Bethan hope you're okay chicken, that second line is lurking just round the corner  xxx

KD I think firefighting should probably be off limits - especially if even baths are often seen as a no no! I hope she's feeling okay after the transfer and that you are too xxx

Flutter good luck with your call tomorrow xx

Afm I did my own injection tonight! Ridiculously proud of myself   small milestones eh! Got my GP  appointment tomorrow, expecting a flat no but at least the meds won't cost TOO much at asda... Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I have tested again today with a FRER 8dp5dt and it's still a BFN so I am pretty sure this cycle is over for me. It definitely doesn't get easier, but knowing we have a frostie is helping. Now to put a smile on my face for Christmas!

KD - well done on DP being PUPO! Have a wonderful Christmas & don't make my mistake of testing early! Hope you're both feeling OK x

Madame - Thanks lovely lady. Woop, well done on doing your own jab! And proud of yourself you should be  I will have my fingers crossed that your GP is feeling the love at Christmas, and gives you your meds on the NHS x

Trina - thank you for the support. I hope you and your OH work things out x

Cortney - well done on wrapping your presents! Mine are all done too  Not long for you now and you will be jabbing away x

Caz - thanks as well for the support. Only 2 more sleeps until you start jabbing! Bet you can't wait x

Poppy - huge thanks for your kind words. I am pretty sure I am out, but will test tomorrow just in case x

Flutter - how you feeling lovely lady? Nausea any better? Good luck for your scan - so exciting! x

Fay - good luck for your scan too. You have been a brilliant support throughout this, thank you x

Pollita - thanks to you as well. Not long now until you can book in for treatment planning  I am sure this is your time x

Leni - thank you so much lady. Hope you're feeling OK. Bet it's so much nicer now you have the dates for your procedure x

Karmas - hope the jabs are still going well x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I hope you still have a little hope left - it's not over till otd as they say. Sending you lots of love though xxxx my GP says they can't prescribe them, not for financial reasons but because the drugs used in this manner are outside the remit of a GP. However it may be possible to have joint responsibility with the clinic if I get pregnant, so to come back then xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, sending you lots of  , please stay strong sweet as you still got 6 days til otd.

Madameg, that's good you done your own jabs... Well done! Sorry gp didn't prescribe meds!

Flutter and Fay, hope your scans goes well!

Sorry ladies a quick one as its a busy day at work :-(


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - I know we've text but just wanted to say I'm sorry your still getting bfn's. This journey is so cruel, we automatically think it'll work first attempt when reality it doesn't always pan out that way, as most of us already know on this thread. Stay strong and don't give up! I really hope you've got a late implanter and your get a BFP by Christmas Day. Always here for you Hun xxx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, so sorry you're still getting BFNs  Really hoping that it's just late xx

Hope everyone else is doing well! Busy day again so just popping by - off to Cardiff for a restaurant opening on hardly any sleep   (<-- me chugging the coffee!)


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies, hope you're all well.

Bethan please don't give up lovely, have you peed on a first response ? They are very good sticks to use. It's so not over yet lovely. Even after otd they still recommend testing two days after so hang in there lovely xxxxx

Madame g I'm sorry the gp can't prescribe your drugs :/ maybe it's different areas do different things as mine did them for me. I hope you're well though and that's fantastic you were able to inject yourself ! So much braver than me !!  xxx

Courtney hope you're well and your present wrapping went ok I'm so dreading doing mine lol. Xxx

Pollita hope you're well lovely xxx

Leni the wait must be killing you, I know I hated the wait just to get started. I'm glad things are moving along swiftly for you though lovely and we are all here for you, these ladies are fantastic and I'd be lost without them and their support. You're in good hands here lovely xxx

Fay hope you're well lovely xxx

AFM I've spent the day in A&E grrrrr my results came back as low red blood count so I need iron tablets which I knew anyway, but I've been getting some awful pain and had to be seen to by the gynecologist and had to have a scan.
All is well we have one little baby on board the measurements are spot on and we saw its wee little heart flickering away  we have to go back in a couple of weeks as she saw a patch of blood inside me which apparently is implantation bleed but it's not come out me yet sorry for tmi. And my ovaries especially my left one are still big and they think that might be where the pain is coming from. But other then that I'm ok and so is little bean  xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - congratulations on your San and seeing little beans heartbeat!!!! Sorry you've got to take iron tablets but at least it'll give you more energy. I have no symptoms at all. Feel completely normal xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fay thank you, I envy you so much lol. No symptoms is a good thing. I'm so tired all the time and the belly upsets are awful. I bet you can't wait to see your little babies Wednesday.  xxx

When the drs sent me to A&E I was so upset cause I thought something was wrong but I'm so glad everything is ok. But I'm bk there in a couple of weeks, just hope everything will still be ok then  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, sorry you spent the day in a&e Hun, on a good note little bean is doing well, that's so lovely to see his/her heartbeat!  

Fay, I bet you can't wait to see little ones heartbeats, hope you and little beans are doing well!

KD, hope you and dp are doing well!

Leni, hope you're well Hun, Jan will be here before you know it!

Madameg, have you got much symptoms of DR?

Pollita, hope you're well Hun! Hope the restaurant opening went ok!

Karmas, how are you? Have you started stimming?

AFM, 2 weeks until I start, getting very excited


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - fab news regarding your scan! Woohoo! Sorry the experience initially worried you, but I'm so glad everything is ok X

Fay - lucky you having no symptoms, especially with twins! Just the Nutella craving ;-) X

Leni - thanks lovely. So glad you're ok x

Pollita - how was the restaurant opening? Hope they fed you too X

Cortney - you busy work lady, hope you have time off over Christmas X

Madame - sorry your docs won't give you the meds now. Fingers crossed they will when you get your bfp  x

Afm - started spotting today. It's stopped now, but pretty sure alongside my bfn, it is officially game over. The clinic want me to stop the clexane if I start bleeding heavily before OTD (Boxing Day). My period normally starts in this way, so pretty sure af will be here in full flow before then x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I'm so sorry Hun, I really hope and pray that it's just a late implanter... Why does life have to be sir cruel! Sending you lots of    make sure you look after yourself!!  

I've been very busy and have been doing quite a lot of days on the trot.... Waking up at 6am is not fun 6 days in a row, getting extremely tired and only have Christmas Day off and working the rest!


----------



## MadameG

Bethan still hoping and wishing for you   At least you still have a little snowbaby waiting for you still. Look after yourself lovely xxxxxx

Cortney not long now for you! I feel okay on the dr front now, but am now on antibiotics for my chest infection, so that is pretty frustrating. Need to get better sharpish xx

Fay hopefully you will just breeze through it all! Are you all over ferrero Roche too?! Xxx

Flutter congrats on your little heartbeat! Sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly though. Hopefully you'll feel much better once the iron tablets kick in. Apparently, ovaries take a few months to settle after IVF and if you are pregnant they take even longer! I have had a huge amount of pain now but touch wood, they are settling now (ready to start again....) xxx

Leni limbo is so tough, I've spent far too much time there! We're always here for you xxx

Pollita hope you are home and cosied up by now xx

Afm antibiotics is the order of the day, rubbish. It's just in a pocket at the bottom of my lung so hopefully they will give this infection the boot! Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is well

Madame urghh poor you, I hope the antibiotics sort you out quickly 

Bethan I'm so so sorry    I pray it could be a late implanter 

Fay it's amazing you haven't had symptoms yet, long may it continue for you, 8 week scan  Wednesday waheyyyy

Leni I hope your time in limbo flys for you so you can get started again 

Flutter Congratulations on hearing the amazing heartbeat of your little one, I'm sorry you had to spend a day of worry in A&E though 

Polita love the coffee icon 😂

Cortney I hope you eventually get some time off hun 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 
Just ordered Emla cream from online pharmacist 😂
I'm such a wimp 

If I'm honest feeling very sceptical about starting again, I obviously want it to work so badly but after the last 3 failed cycles I'm dubious. But I made the decision to try again so I'll just see how it goes and pray for the ending we all want 😀


----------



## pollita

Caz, don't think I've properly welcomed you back yet! Hope you're feeling better. Emla cream is a good choice, I'll definitely be ordering more. 

Madame, feel better soon!


I feel awful. I'm actually sobbing into my brandy & coke right now. I was just walking through the restaurant doors tonight when my phone buzzed, I looked at it and it was my best friend telling me and our other best friend that she's 12 weeks pregnant. I just lost it and it impacted the rest of the night   My mum gave me a lift home from cardiff as she was there shopping anyway, which I'm glad of because I've cry-drived on the motorway enough this year. I just sobbed the whole way home. I'm so, so happy for my friend, I really am, but I didn't need it there or then (not that she'd have known!) And to add insult to injury, she remarked about how it happened the first month which is great because she's a teacher so it fits into her schedule to have a june baby. 

Our other friend (the one who's been to appointments with me and listened to me cry about my miscarriage so many freaking times) immediately called to see if I was ok. 

Something so small, but I'm sure lots of you know how it feels  She wants to meet up this week to show scan photos and tell all and I just can't. I can't handle that right now. 

So sorry for the me post. Going to finish my brandy and coke, scoff a slice of yule log and cry myself to sleep now xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, sending you a   hun  it's horrible when friends tell you they're pregnant and they have no idea what you're going through, and trust it to be bad timing! You have to think of yourself sweet if you don't feel ready to face her then I would hold off meeting her for a while! I think it's sweet your other friend rang to see if you're ok, does she know you're ttying again?

Caz, I'm too thinking of buying Elma cream, where did you order yours from? Can't believe you start tomorrow.... how exciting! I have a day off tomorrow....yippee! Also going to try and get Xmas eve off as we don't have a lot of patients!

Madameg, really hope you get better soon hun!  

Bethan, hope you're ok  

I'm so happy that it's an early finish today as normally I don't finis til 4 on a Tues but today it's 1.30 and I couldn't welcome it enough feeling so tired....oh well 13 days and I'll be jabbing away!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita you poor thing  unfortunately I know how you feel. As Leni says, the worst part is the guilt that you should be over the moon for them. Sometimes I am, but the pain it causes me is so huge it's hard to show it. We will all get there, it is just a journey for us instead. The only thing I can say is that for me, being honest about not being able to face scan pictures etc has worked much better for me than putting on a brave face and crumbling inside. It has saved my friendships I think xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Leni, people are so rude sometimes and they don't think of our feelings, I always get it at work they always say 'do you want children' or you better start soon as your nearing 30'. They so insensitive and I don't think they realise it.

It'll be lovely to shut them up with a bfp! Lol! X

Madameg, how are you feeling today?

Bethan, have you tested again Hun?

Pollita, how are you today Hun?

KD, how are you and dp?

Karmas, hope your ok!

Caz, hope your well too Hun, please let me know how you get on with the elma cream!

Fay and flutter, hope our pregnant ladies are ok

Sorry missed anyone, just a quick one as on my break!!


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I know exactly how you feel. It really is tough, and I think it's often the guilt afterwards for felling how you felt that plagues you. But we all understand. Sending you a huge hug. I am so glad your other friend was supportive and understood without you saying, the impact it would have. That's really sweet. I often struggle with similar issues - friends and family who know what we have been through, just giving you a days grace of sympathy, and then carrying on with life as normal. Don't get me wrong; I don't ever want sympathy, but sometimes a nod to how difficult this journey is would be nice x

AFM - still BFN at 9dp 5dt. I didn't have any more bleeding over night, but I have just had a bit more spotting when I wiped. My period is desperately trying to start, but it's obviously just the progesterone that is keeping it fully away. I just feel numb I think. The guilt I feel for not being able to give my DP a baby is tremendous. She would be devastated to hear me say that as I know she doesn't feel like that at all. But I can't help myself from feeling that way. I really thought this might be our time with a 5AA hatching blast, 11mm lining, we had the scratch / doxy / pred / clexane / I have been taking 12 vitamins for the last 3 months. I just don't know what else we can do. 

I'm sorry for the 'me' / 'down' post girls :-(

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan sending you lots of love, it's such a difficult journey. You don't need to apologise hun, we've all been there. I hope you can take some time for yourself and spend some quality time with dp over Christmas. We'll be here for you when you are ready to try again - perhaps test this afternoon just in case xxxxxxxx

Leni people are so insensitive sometimes. I think having children is seen as such a normal part of life that Joe blogs doesn't realise how painful it is when it doesn't happen for you xxxxx

Cortney I am feeling pretty pants. Planning on leaving work early and curling up on the sofa, think I need to give my body a rest xxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Polita I'm so sorry, I hope your feeling a little better now. 
I've seen so many ******** pregnancy notifications the last 2 months each one is more of a blow. 
Of course you are happy for your friends but I'm always left thinking please be my turn now 

Leni that's awful, why do people have to say it.
The clock ticking one 😡😡😡😡😡😡
I find it hard enough to be asked when my lo will have a sibling, 
3 failed IVFs if only you knew is the answer I want to give. 

Madame hope you managed to leave work early and you are able to rest 

Bethan I'm so so sorry 
It's so desperately unfair, I hope you can give yourself time to heal xx

Cortney hope your ok? 
I used Emla cream the last 2 cycles on recommendation from Bevvy, it was AMAZING 
I couldn't feel the needle and it gave me so much confidence that I was able to do without it at the end. 
I ordered it online from chemist direct and it came within 2 days, £3.20 a tube.
They ask you what it's for, I just wrote subcotanius injections. 
I ordered a few tubes. 
I've also bought it from boots and superdrug before, just asked at the counter. 

Afm I had told no one about last 3 cycles ( other than you lovely lot whose support has always been invaluable ) but I confided in a very good friend today and she was incredibly supportive about what I've been through the last year and excited about this cycle, maybe it's the positive boost I need to make this time work. 
It feels so nice to get it all off my chest though either way xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hi Ladies, im still here just been stupidly busy with xmas and appointments as well as the business its driving me potty! 

Bethan im so sorry hun   test on otd and see what happens there is still a little hope that could be an implantation bleed I have everything crossed for you hun 

Madam go you! Doing your own jabs is a great achievement! The emla certainly helps me hope your feeling better 

Polita - im sorry hun hope your feeling a little more positive now x

Flutter - great news about little bean! Not so great about the symptoms  

Caz - good luck on starting again! 

Courtney - hope you are well 

KD hope dp is feeling ok 

AFM - had my baseline scan and Louise said all is well, didnt tell me anything about my lining or anything like that the scan felt really rushed as did the whole appointment tbh, we have started stims at 300 menopur but had to pay a whopping £65.00 for 4 vials of menopur and we are going to need at least another 8 if I stay on the same dose  Louise said that as our recipient is an NHS patient we will only get the standard drugs and will have to pay for any extras, wish they would have told me that at the start I dont mind paying for the drugs but it would have been nice to know.

The side effects of the stims have started already or it might be the buserelin but these night sweats are driving me up the wall I cant function on broken sleep and its waking me at least 7/8 times a night I feel boiling on the outside and freezing on the inside also have the feeling that I have an upset stomach but I dont   
I feel so so ill not sure if thats the drugs or Christmas tbh shopping for DH has been horrid this year. What do you get the man that has it all and dislikes everything lol he isnt in to any kind of character things or sports, he doesnt drink, nor smoke so all thats kinda left is clothes or smellie things again not something he really appreciates. I know he has spoilt me this year and I feel so so guilty that I cant return the gesture and spoil him rotten the other thing is his bday is at the end of Jan he turns 30 it would be an amazing present to give him a BFP they think EC will be the week starting the 4th so will be testing the week starting the 18th


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies, just a quick update from me..8 weeks scan this morning, both babies are doing great and measuring at 8wks and 8wks 2 days. They look much more like babies now and we even got to see them wriggling xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Congrats fay!! 

Karmas,

You have to pay for the drugs whether the recipient is NHS or private. My recipient was private and we had to pay for an extra weeks worth.. im not joking when i say, we were paying nearly £150-£200 every other day! 

Did you ask Louise about the waiting time for me??
So exciting! Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Fay massive congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉

Karmas sorry you have been hit by an unexpected bill 😔
I really hope you feel better soon and it would be an amazing BFP surprise xx

Hope I hope you are well 😀

Afm today has been an expensive day  £370 drugs paid for 
£200 scratch bill just come in 
£300 vet bill for dogs broken infected nail 
Merry Christmas 🙈


----------



## trina123

Great news on your scans ladies not long for everyone  else bethen  big hugs to you hunnyxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies, hope you're all well and sorted for Christmas  xx

Fay huge congratulations lovely !!! Soooo happy for you 🎉🎊 xxxxx

Bethan please don't give up yet, your otd is still a few days away so keep positive lovely xxx

Karmas I'm unaware of different clinic procedures, I know my clinic I only had to pay for drugs after my positive result. I'm sorry you feel like poop, there's nothing worse then feeling rubbish and lack of sleep. I hope you feel better soon though. I was pretty stuck this year as to what to buy my oh too, I hope what I've bought him he likes lol  Xxx

Caz sorry you have had an expensive time, vet bills soon mount up. £300 for an infected broken nail is a lot. 
Hope you're well other then that lovely xxx

Pollita I'm sorry it's been hard for you the past few days, it's nice that your friend called you to see how you are, it's those little things that mean so much. Xxx


Madame g how are you lovely ? Hope you start to feel better soon xxx

Courtney how are you lovely ? Hope you're well ! Not long now !!  xxx

Kdjay how are you and your dp ? Hope you're both well  xxx

Trina hope you're well too, hope you and your husband are all ok now too xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone I've been on and off here as my bloody signal is rubbish, I'm all shopped out now I totally forgot to get my nephew a present how it slipped my mind I've no idea, I've bought him some clothes and chocolates but I forgot to get him a toy so off I trot tomorrow of all days to get him something xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies for your support  I'm feeling better now although I've not mentioned anything to pregnant-friend about not being able to meet up with her to celebrate. I'll be honest but I'll do that after the holidays....

Hope everyone's well! I've had a CRAZY busy few days so it'll take me a while to catch up. I"ve worked for 3 days straight (as in nothing but work and sleep 5 hours a night, haven't even had time to eat today!) BUT I'm happy to say the last bit of work has been done and I'm officially on holiday! Remind me to never, ever, ever, EVER take bookings for December again. The stress is not worth the money! (hopefully I'll be on maternity leave next December anyway  )

Have a lovely evening all - I'm off for a chinese, a bath and something alcoholic. Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I hope you have some lovely time off, you've certainly been a mega busy bee! Xx

Fay wonderful news on your scan, always enjoy hearing your positive updates  xx

Flutter ah Christmas Eve shopping! I don't envy you. I picked up my (reserved) turkey at half 8 and got my Christmas cheese from the lovely little deli in town by half nine this morning. Couldn't believe how busy M&S was already! Are you feeling any better yourself? Xx

Leni still feeling quite shoddy but I think the antibiotics are starting to kick in slowly... X

Caz eek not a nice vet bill for you! Sod's law that it would happen at Christmas. Lovely that you have got more support now xxx

Karmas seems rather unfair to have a bill for the essential drugs for an eggshare cycle. Hopefully the cost will seem insignificant once you get your lovely bfp. Not nice side effects for you! I mainly felt like I was smuggling bowling balls in my abdomen.. Xx

KD how is your DP doing? Xx

Bethan thinking of you xxxx

Afm still feeling pants but I think the drugs are starting to work a bit as I'm not coughing as much. Haven't been able to rest though so I'm looking forward to a few days of chilling out! I'm down at my Dad's now and had an audience with him and my sister for my jab tonight! Taken the option of no secrets with my close family this time, it's actually been really nice to have them taking an interest. I'm hoping this way I will get more support either way xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies 

Fay so so pleased for you hun, will you start telling people now? 

Flutter, ive got to nip out today too and get some bits for boxing day dinner with the inlaws 

Caz thats a big bill for a little nail  

Hope - Louise said that it depends on the person wanting the match she has a lot of blonde hair blue eyed ladies on the waiting list so Id give her a call hun im sure they will be able to tell you more 

Madam - glad to see the pills are kicking in hope you feel better for xmas day 

AFM well ive been doing my jabs for about 2.5 weeks now, did my first stim jab and no one told me it BURNS no matter how slowly I inject it, that much so that when I did my jab last night I actually passed out!! complete with needle sticking out of my stomach luckily I was on our bed but I didnt manage to shout DH until I came round not sure how long I was out as he was wrapping presents in the spare room. Was so scared as last yr I blacked out and ended up having a fit, although im sure this wasnt that as I feel ok this morning still a bit groggy but other than that im functioning at least.

I dont mind paying for extra drugs if 'I' need them but its a little unfair that I have to pay for them while im egg sharing with such short notice and as its to complete an egg sharing cycle im not sure why we needed to as its an NHS cycle wouldnt the NHS cover the costs for the egg sharer and Im not sure why they started us on 300 as my AMH is 29.9 so confused lol 

Hope everyone else is well and you all have an amazing Christmas xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Karmas that's awful poor poor you, hope your ok now! 
I agree they should have given you more notice re the paying, surely they knew well in advanced. 
My Amh is 28 and I'm starting on 300 menophur as well if it helps. 
That's what I was on last time as well, I just had to really drop it the end. 

Madame I'm glad you have your family's support, that's so lovely.
I hope you can rest up and get better soon though.

Polita thank goodness you finally got enough time to eat! Hope you enjoyed the Chinese ( I love Chinese) and you get some days off ! 

Fluttershy I hope you survived the shops today and got your nephews toy. 
My dogs nail was infected so it had to be removed under anesetic and then a ton of antibiotics. 
He's a little bugger, he's always getting into trouble but doesn't go lame initially so by time he does its bad. 

Trina I hope you are well 

Leni I used to have 2 dogs but I'm glad it's just one to pay for now 😂
I hope you haven't come across anymore rude people. 

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve


----------



## Cortneywils

Evening ladies, can't believe Christmas is tomorrow  

Karmas, you poor thing that must of been terrifying!! It was a good job you was on your bed  . I bet it was a shock having to pay for the meds be worth every penny having the lovely bfp!

I have heard about other ladies experiencing burning while injecting menopor it makes me a bit anxious about having it!

Pollita, December sounds like a very busy month for you! Hope you enjoy Christmas, let's hope next Christmas you'll be on maternity or the little one being born!

Bethan, thinking of you sweet!

Caz, my amh is 81.9, so I wonder how much menopor I'll be put on, I'm sure they know what they're doing! Hope your dogs recovering well!

Fluttershy, hope your resting after all that shopping, I can imagine everyone rush in about getting last minute shopping, I'm sat here wondering if I've got enough pressies lol!

Madameg, hope you enjoy your next few days chilling out!

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just wanting to wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year  enjoy it xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies just a quickie as I've been rushed off my feet all day and I'm finally getting to bed lol.
Merry Christmas lovely ladies, I hope you all have a good one  I will do personals tomorrow I promise ! 

Take care and enjoy yourselves  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Merry Christmas everyone! May there be lots of babies being born in 2016!!


----------



## bethannora

Merry Christmas lovely ladies - I hope you all have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## MadameG

Merry Christmas lovely ladies - hope you all have a lovely day and may 2016 be our year xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Merry Christmas to all you beautiful ladies! Xx


----------



## Caz242424

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## pollita

Merry Christmas ladies! Wishing you all the best for today with your loved ones, and of course for 2016 - let it be our year


----------



## KDJay

Merry Christmas everyone!!! X


----------



## Karmas

Merry Christmas to you all I hope you were all spoilt rotten love and light to you all for an amazing 2016  lets get the baby club moving! X


----------



## trina123

Merry Christmas  ladies xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hope everyone is well, we are 7dp5dt - otd is day after tomo which seems mega early (9dp) the wait had not been too bad enjoying the bubble that is pupo!


----------



## MadameG

Good luck KD! XXXX

Karmas I hope you're feeling better than the other day. It does sting - try and inject it as slow as possibly to minimise it. I also had some seizures last year when my body went out of whack from my surgery, so I totally understand your fear. Hoping the rest of your jabs go more smoothly! When is your stims scan? Xxx

Afm I think I am finally kicking this chest infection - coughing much less and feeling a whole lot better xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Well today is OTD...I have been bleeding for 6 days now, but got a BFP on a CB digi (but only 1-2 weeks) this morning. Got my first BFP on a FRER on Wednesday, but been too scared to tell anyone as I was adamant it was a chemical due to the bleeding. So no idea what to think. This is so confusing! Clinic not open until Tuesday, so will continue with meds & keep testing. Praying it's not a chemical / early miscarriage, but it's looking likely with the bleeding & only 1-2 weeks on CB digi at 13dp5dt :-(


----------



## KDJay

Hey Bethan - I think a congrats are in order but understand your caution but pls don't try and worry about the digi was only reading a old thread on them this morning in the 2ww forum, call ur clinic out of office number if u think it woul help for some advice xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I think congrats are in order too! I can understand your worry too though but I think you would be on the cusp at changing to 2-3 weeks anyway and also this forum is littered with stories of them not being accurate plus normal early pregnancy bleeding. I'm keeping literally everything crossed for you xxxxxx (say hello if you spot me there on Tuesday  ) xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi Ladies 

I haven't been on this forum for around 18 months, I'm currently egg sharing at the Lister, I start menopur on 1/1/16 and have my first scan booked for 6/1/15.. This is my 5th attempt at IVF, I done 4 cycles at the Bridge clinic 2 of which got abandoned and 2 I got bfn.. I had one cycle of ICSI now I'm having IMSI with this fresh cycle at the lister. Im 31 I have a dd aged 7 from a previous partner, I have been married to my DH for 5 years nearly. My Fallopian tubes were badly damaged so I had them removed in 2012 hence why I need IVF treatment now.. 

I'm hoping to make some new IVF buddy's this cycle and help keep me sane lol.. My doctor is Dr Jaya Parikh she seems lovely.. I've never used menopur, I always used gonal f at The Bridge, can anyone give me their thoughts on the two? I've been taking the pill to bring on a bleed which I stop taking tomorrow, I'm also taking metformin and Inofolic as I have PCOS. 

Anyway nice to be back, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas 
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I really hope this is your time sweet   hope digi goes 2-3 weeks soon  

MrsJx, welcome back to the board! I start DR on the 4th Jan and hopefully start stimming when I have my baseline scan on the 18th Jan, I too will be on menopor but can't help you though as this is my first cycle! Hope 2016 is your year Hun!


----------



## Karmas

Madam the seizures scared the hell out of me they couldn't find a reason for them apart from I have a funny valve in my heart that they think could prevent the blood going as fast as it needs to. I'm feeling better though at least Xmas is over had the inlaws round for boxing day they only stayed for an hour! Don't know why I bother tbh.
Glad to see the chest infection is finally going, when do you start your stims our first scan is new yrs day I have a feeling I'm going to need more buserlin as well if I need to take it right to the end of treatment. Have no clue how much that will be and I'm assuming ill need another blood test when we go for the scan

Bethan aw hun I have everything crossed for you just try to rest and keep up with the Brazils and anything else you have been taking to help implantation, I would defo call the clinic and see what they advise I so so hope its not an early mc or a chem here if you need to chat x

Hope everyone else is recovering from Christmas well x


----------



## KDJay

Mrs jx welcome to the board, I've just cycled at the lister so here if you have any questions - we were really happy with them. I was on merional but also did the pill protocol which worked well for me. 

Karmas -can't believe you have to buy your own meds with egg sharing. Glad U r feeling a bit better xxx

Hope everyone else is good- I've had a lovely Christmas very chilled which is nice for the 2ww. Got AF today which the doctor warned me would be horrendous as I've done everything up to ET but then not done the ET bit! Hoping the mild ohss will improve now xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies bethen I bleed as well it doesn't always mean bad news hun xxxxxxx kd well done not testing early hi Mrs jx I was also at the lister  last year my baby  is now 4 months and egg sharing again hi to everyone  else xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Trina - how long did you bleed for? This is my 7th day of bleeding and it's now bright red. I have also passed clots. Overnight I also passed 2 large pieces of tissue. I'm worried this was a miscarriage. I'm still getting BFPs when I test though. I'm so worried. Have phoned the clinic today - awaiting an answer. They're only open tues & weds next week, so not sure beats 24 hours apart will be any good?

B x


----------



## KDJay

Hey Bethan , don't your clinic have an emergency number that they answer straight away? Hope they get bk to u to put ur mind at ease - keep us updated hope u are ok Hun xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I personally would go to your local epu as you have positive pregnancy tests, so they should see you  xxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Bethan congratulations but I'm so sorry about the scary bleeding, 🙏 Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Madame glad you are feeling a bit better 

Kdjay good luck for OTD, I think it's tomorrow ? You and do have done so well resisting the early testing 

Trina hope you are well 

Karmas hope you are feeling ok and jabs have been better 

Cortney hope you are well, nearly time to start eekkk 

MrsJx welcome back 
I'm at the lister, just started my 5th cycle there.
Have always used Menophur and had good results, hope it works brilliantly for you. 
I think I'm only a day or so ahead of you. 
Anything I can help with just ask and good
Luck x


----------



## trina123

Bethen go to a and e then they will transfer you to epu has you have to be transfer there I had to put back but only one took I had bleeding  and spotting over the 9 months had lot of scans please get checked xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies hope you're all well and had a lovely Christmas xx

Bethan I'm sorry you're bleeding it must be a very scary time for you lovely. I know some ladies have bleeding and its ok, as for the dates with clear blue they seem to add up to me lovely from Tuesday you should get 2-3 weeks, I will be keeping everything crossed for you Xx

Madame g I'm glad to hear you're recovering from your chest infection, nothing worse then being ill let alone being ill through treatment. Xx

Courtney hope you're well lovely and had a lovely Christmas Xx

Mrsjx welcome back the ladies on here are fantastic they are a tremendous support when you need them, you'll be in good hands here  xx

Karmas hope you're well and had a lovely Christmas xx

Caz hope you're well too and had a fab Christmas xx

Kdjay for a minute there I panicked then realised it's your dp that had the transfer, my brain is mush at the minute lol.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you both for tomorrow  Xx

Fay hope you're well lovely Xx

Trina how are you? Hope you're well and had a fab Christmas xx

Leni hope you're well too not long now till you have your scan xx

Pollita hope you're well lovely and had a lovely Christmas too Xx

Sorry for the late replies ladies my internet has been rubbish so I've upgraded to the hub downside is its going to take at least another week to get here grrrr. Nothing much to report from me, I'm all good nausea has gone thank god. I had a quiet Christmas, I will pop in from time to time but I won't post everyday ladies as I've more then exceeded my stay  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies - only now just reading your messages. I've been in a&e since this afternoon. Have had a load of blood tests & swab tests done, and need to return Tuesday to the EPU for a scan & repeat betas. They didn't have my beta results by the time they discharged me at 1:30am. The gynaecologist checked my womb & confirmed the bleeding. She said there was no way to know yet if I'm miscarrying. I am well & truly shattered! Zzz.

I'm so sorry I haven't done any personals over the last couple of days. Please don't think i don't care about you lovely lot, I really really do! I hope you have all had a fab Christmas 

KD - good luck for OTD tomorrow. Huge well done on not testing early! That's some good willpower you both have! X

Madame - good luck for Tuesday! I'm st the clinic at 10am so might see you there if you're booked in for a similar time x

Hope all you other ladies still jabbing / waiting to start are ok too X


----------



## KDJay

Bethan - I'm so glad u went to the hospital , u must be truly knackered being discharged at that time and poor thing so worried, lot of ladies have scary amounts of bleeding the exact same thing happened to one of our close friends around the same time and they are due any day now. Please don't apologise for anything.

I hope all the rest of u are well thank u for the messages of support , just a quick one as it's 3:30am but I can't sleep coz my gf just poas and it's a BFP!!! I am shaking and doubt I will get bk to sleep xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Bethan, don't Apologise Hun! You must of been knackered hope you managed to get plenty of sleep! I really really hope you're scan goes well tues must be agony for you to have to wait, shame they didn't manage to give you your betas test there before you left! Is there no way of chasing them up today? Sending you a  

Madameg, so glad your feeling better Hun! 

Fluttershy, glad the sickness has gone! Trust me Hun we still want you here  

KD, a massive congrats to you and dp   what strong willpower you two lovely ladies have, hope I'm the same!

AFM, not much really to report, I've ordered my elma cream.... Christ it's expensive for the little amount you get.... Getting all prepared for my DR jabbing can't believe it's a week today.... It's crazy!!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas...... Bring on 2016!!


----------



## MadameG

KD mega congrats to you both!!! So so pleased for you!! Lovely news to wake up to xxx

Bethan glad you have been looked after, definitely don't apologise! Still keeping everything crossed for you. I'm in around 11 so I might miss you, wishing you every luck xxxx

Fluttershy don't be a nitwit we love having you here xxx

Karmas I was tested for literally everything under the sun last year (felt like I was on an episode of House   ) and it was so scary, but they got there in the end. A bottle of suprecur is £25 at our clinic, so not too much. Good luck for you scan! My baseline is tomorrow so should be starting stims then xxx

Trina hope you're having a good Christmas and that your DP has changed his mind xxx

Cortney ooooh so close to starting for you!! Xx

Welcome Mrs J - we are cycle buddies too  I have my baseline tomorrow and should hopefully be starting stims after. I used menopur last time and responded well but have switched to gonal f this time to tweak my cycle. Everybody responds differently to the drugs and I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck! Xx

Hi to Leni, Fay, Loopy and Caz  xxxx

Afm baseline tomorrow and I have no doubt that my lining will be thin enough - day 9 of bleeding and still going! I don't think I bled this long last time - weird xxxx


----------



## bethannora

KD - wow! congratulations! Amazing news, super happy for you X

Madame - I'll make sure I leave biscuits for your DP ;-) X

Cortney - a week today! How exciting X

Leni - thank you lady X

Karmas - how are you? Huge thanks for the message the other day, was really sweet X

Flutter - so glad everything is going well for you  X

Mrs j - welcome! X

Trina - thank you so much. I hope mine turns out the same x

Caz - hope the jabbing is going well X

Sorry just a quick one from me - still so tired. Zzz! Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan just had a proper giggle at your comment - DH is adamant that he was told to have as many as he liked   xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Bethan  I hope all is ok I'm keeping everything crossed for you lovely ! Xx

Kdjay congratulations lovely so pleased for you both!! Xx

Just a quickie as I'm baking muffins for the oh as he is still in bed the lazy sod lol. I'll miss him when he goes back to work next week, it's been lovely having him off work  xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies bethen please try and rest as it helps with the bleeding did you have 1 or 2 put back hun x kd huge congratulations  to you  and your dp flutter good to hear from you you and fay can go on the other page looks like alot of ladies will be there soon xxx madam great news your starting and the other ladies caz and karmas and courtney sorry my bloody phone keeps changing  words afm do is coming round now yayyyy so will be going lister xxx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - huge congratulations to you and dp!! So happy for you!! This thread is on fire with the BFP's!! Keep them coming girls!! 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I'm really struggling with tiredness now, can barely stand up for longer than 5 mins. I need to see my GP tomorrow about my iron as it must be low to be feeling this crap xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u everyone for your well wishes, feel sick with worry just wishing away the next couple of weeks till the first scan. We tested at 3am this morning and had a really strong line and then we did another at 7am and it was a lighter line, this has put paranoid thoughts in my mind but just hoping the difference is that the 3am test was the first wee of the day!!! 

Madame - hope baseline goes smoothly tomo no doubt it will

Fay - lovely to hear from u on here and to see that your 8w scan went well!! So relieved for u as I know it was a big milestone 

Bethan - how are u feeling today? Hope the hospital goes well tomo xxx

Courtney - not long know!!! How exciting 

Fluttershy - so glad my fellow lister lady is doing so well it really gives me hope xxx
Trina - glad oh is coming around, what changed his mind? 
Leni - thanks for ur well wishes 
Caz and Polita - hope u are both doing well? 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, try not to worry Hun your dp urine was probably more diluted, test again tomorrow morning Hun!! 

Bethan, hope your beta tests goes well tomorrow Hun!

Flutter, hope oh enjoyed his muffins!

Trina, that's fabulous news! I bet your excited!!

Caz, how's DR'ing?

Fay, nice to hear from you sweet!

Madameg, hope you're Baseline scan goes well!


----------



## pollita

KD, congratulations! I agree that your DP's urine was probably not close to as strong at 7am as it only had 4 hours to build up. Very happy for you!

Bethan, the bleeding must be putting you out of your mind but congratulations on your BFP regardless. Keep us updated on what the clinic says! x

Cortney, yay only a week to go to jabbing! So exciting!

Trina, glad DH is coming around again!  

Caz, have been meaning to PM you to see how things are going since your scratch but things have been manic - sorry! Hope DR is going well and you're feeling more positive now that you're back trying x

Fay, hope things are going well! When is your next scan booked for? Knowing you it won't be long  

To anyone I've missed, hope you're well, and I hope everyone had a wonderful christmas!

AFM, AF arrived on Christmas day (of course!!!!!!!!!!) and it's awful this month but everything I've read online says the first proper one is   BUT tomorrow is exactly 12 weeks since my mc was confirmed (I can't believe it, time has flown!) so my matching window should be up. Scared to call the clinic to book treatment planning incase they tell me I'm wrong and I have to wait longer, but I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo ready and excited to try again. Cortney, did you only have to wait until January to start because starting the month before would have interfered with Christmas/bank holidays? Trying to figure out when I may be starting  x


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies think it was my nagging so can't stay on long ife is teething xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, call the clinic tomorrow lovely as it would be lovely to have treatment planning booked! They didn't give me a reason as to why I'm starting Jan I guess it could be because of Christmas and plus I would of started DR'ing on my holidays  

Time had certainly flown by, can't believe I've been waiting since August!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, also I only waited 6 weeks after my bloods come back to get treatment planning so i was very lucky


----------



## pollita

Thanks Cortney! (My autocorrect is determined to call you Courtney, so apologies if it pops up  ) I'll put on my big girl panties tomorrow and give them a call.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I missed you in my personals earlier! Glad you are feeling ready to jump back in the saddle again. My first period after was awful too - very very painful. Deffo give them a call as that's what you were told  xx

Fay nice to hear from you- 2016 is THE year   xxx

Trina yay to your DH! Woooo! Xxx

KD I shouldn't worry, it certainly would have been more dilute and even the same strength hcg can vary between tests. Enjoy xxxx

Afm one more sleep - yay! Also realised that my EC has been booked for about a week late - I don't think I should need 21 days of stims! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning!!

Bethan, hope your appt goes well sweet will be thinking of you today  

Pollita, good luck with your call, hope they can give you treatment planning date there and then   are you still wanting to start Feb/mar time?

Madameg, hope your baseline scan goes well Hun and you can start stimming woop woop!


----------



## KDJay

Morning 

Just wanted to send my well wishes to Bethan and Madame - hope both ur clinic visits go well 

We did another frer this morning and got a line identical to the control line and 2-3 weeks on the clearblue at 10dp5dt - hoping I will relax a little today, feel quite anxious that my clinic is not open until 4th January - do U think there is anything we need to do now? Does everyone have betas done ? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

KD you don't have to have betas but if it sets your mind at rest then do it. If the lines are nice and strong then it sounds like there is plenty of hcg in her system 😊 Congratulations! Xxx

Bethan good luck today lovely, I'm sure all will be fine  if you're still there late I have tan suede boots and a cream jumper with a studded deer head on xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Madame , good luck for today - think it's so sweet that you may see each other at ur clinic. I love people watching at my clinic xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks KD  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Trina - fab news re your OH! Woohoo! X

Pollita - definitely phone for treatment planning. Eeeekkk! The clinic is open until 6 today  X

Cortney - not long now until your first jab! Woop X

KD - fab news! That's a nice & high hcg your dp must have. Did you have 2 put back? X

Flutter & Fay - how are you pregnant ladies? X

Leni - thanks lady  X

Madame - I was out by 10:10am. Hope baseline went well - stims for you hopefully  X

Karmas - how are things going with your cycle lovely? X

Can - hope the jabs are going well X

Afm - still bleeding but still getting bfps. Still no call from epu. Went for betas at my clinic today - will find out later. They were taken only 34 hours after my ones done in a&e so I doubt they will be double. My betas Sunday were low at 63. I've calculated that 34 hours later they need to be at least 88 for them to be within normal doubling ranges. Fingers crossed! I'm worried that they're low though, but have been told it's the doubling that counts & not the numbers. Aaarrrgh - just want to be out of this horrible limbo X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you - hope for a nice big rise today! Xxx

Afm lining is nice and thin at 2.5 but I'm not allowed to start yet as there is no more space for the week of the 11th boooo. However all of that week are being scanned today and tomorrow so if not everyone is DR enough then I can start, so I've got to wait for the call tomorrow... Xx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - did you have two transfered? Your betas must be high to be gettibg 2-3 already. Mine went to 2-3 on 9dp 5dt and I'm having twins! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone! 

Bethan - fingers crossed for u Hun, hopefully u can come out of this horrible limbo soon and enjoy your bfp! 

Madame - that's annoying about having to wait, fingers crossed that u get a positive call xxx 

Leni, fay and Bethan - yes we had two put back! Eeek! Fay were u still on 2-3 weeks on 10dp5dt? Bit worried as my gf woke up with sore throat and she has been a bit sniffly for a while - I was hoping she was just allergic to the Christmas tree ha! So spent the morning getting rid of that on my own (she's the practical one) but then I looked at her tonsils and they have white patches on them so looks like she has a throat infection gp is calling us bk at 6:20pm tonight but so worried this will affect the pregnancy, her temp is not up which is good news xxx


----------



## Fay2410

KDJAY - I didn't get 3+ until 15dp 5dt but again if it was a singleton pregnancy that would have been much later. Don't worry about dp being poorly, it shouldn't effect the pregnancy. I had a terrible cough from day of et right up until 2 weeks later and I never thought my embryos would survive all the coughing and spluttering I did. Definitely need to see a doctor though as it does sound like an infection xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g glad your scan went well, your clinic must be busy, but I'm excited for you to be starting soon. It's come around quickly  xx

Kdjay the clinic didn't even offer me betas they said or rather this particular lady that got a few things wrong said to me once you get a positive all you need to do is book in for a scan either with them or somewhere else, at £160 plus £40 travel I chose to go local for £50 and £5 travel expenses lol. But that was put to scrap when I had to go in a&e as I wasn't well and was getting awful pains so I got transferred to epu a day before my scan. I only went to the drs for my blood results :/ but luckily everything is all ok. Bless your other half, it's not nice being ill, Defo get her seen to for peace of mind. Also Don't feel you have to go to the clinic for your scan though it's way over priced. I live in Northamptonshire where there's a fair few places that offer the same scan for a lot less than the clinic. I reckon you have twins or more in there  xx

Courtney not long now lovely, bet you can't wait to start !! Xx

Bethan fingers crossed your numbers are doubling nicely lovely, I'm keeping everything crossed for you Xx

Fay hope you're doing well lovely and babies are being good and not causing you too much sickness or tiredness. I have low iron levels and its pants, I'd fall asleep about 3 times a day it got ridiculous, thankfully the iron tablets are working and the tiredness isn't too bad now  xxx

AFM I've got midwife Monday, I will be 8 weeks and 6 days  I should get an appointment for another scan next week some time too just for a follow p from my scan last week. Apart from that I'm all good.

Hope everyone else is doing good too xx


----------



## trina123

Hey ladies  so nice to see so many bfps let's hope they keep coming at the hospital  as ife isn't well  bethen I'm keeping everything  crossed  for you we was in limbo to its a awful feeling hugs to you xxx


----------



## bethannora

kd - your poor dp :-( sure everything will be fine pregnancy wise, but always best to get checked out by the docs. Hope she gets better soon. You only need betas for peace of mind, but your tests sound fab! X

Madame - oh no, sorry you have to wait another week! Fingers crossed you get a cancellation though. That's s fab thin lining! Do you know what stims you will be on? X

Flutter - good luck for your midwife appt Monday! X

Afm - betas have more than doubled to 138, so that's a 30 hour doubling time. Super happy with that but clinic are still concerned that my levels are low. Back again Monday for repeats as they're closed after tomorrow. My 7 week scan is booked in for Jan 14 and I'll be 7+2 by then. Just hope we get to that point! Still no news from EPU. Clinic have put me on lubion injections starting tonight, as well as the pessaries, in the hope this stops my bleeding. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## MadameG

Bethan that's fab news about your levels!! Yay!! I hope that the bleeding stops soon with the extra meds. A beautiful sunny day for good news too  I'm doing one single say on gonal f 225 then dropping down to 150. I have a lot of empty folicles today ready to go! Xxxxx

Trina I hope your little one gets better very soon xxx

KD eek so exciting! Rubbish that your dp is rundown though, make sure she takes paracetamol to keep her temp down Xx

Flutter exciting about your midwife appointment! Great start to the new year xxx

Went to Bristol on the way home - it was packed and we gave up with trying to shop! Now stuck on the m4 - joy xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Leni - me too, it feels a bit mean hoping that someone's DR hasn't worked though! I'm off on holiday still but back on Thursday for a couple of days (I work part time) xxx


----------



## trina123

Bethen call epu sometimes you have to chase  them xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Wow ! Bethan AMAZING NEWS ! 
Congratulations you must be soooo happy. 
Hopefully the Lubion will kick in quickly x😀

Kdjay sorry dp not well, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on BFP ! 
Wow!!!  😀

Trina I hope your little girl is ok xx

Madame I really hope you can start soon, glad your ready to go x

Leni so glad you had a nice afternoon, I work part time but I'm just lucky as Friday's one of my days, so I'm not back until next week x

Flutter so so glad your pregnancy is going well, super exciting to be having your midwife appointment on Monday, excellent advice about the scan too x

Fay hope you are feeling better soon x

Cortney you are almost there x

Polita have you made the call? 
So excited for you staring again x

Afm really suffering with headaches now, does anyone else get these when DR? 
I get them every time and they get progressively worse until I start stim.
My clinic use supercur nasel spray for DR though and I've noticed a lot of you use injections. 
My first injection will be tomorrow eek 😀


----------



## MadameG

Caz I had terrible headaches last time for a solid week at the end of DR. I've just had the odd day of them this time but I'm not sure if that's from being overtired as I've had night sweats most nights. I hope you feel much better once you start stimming. I'm on injectable suprecur so I guess it doesn't make a difference? I'm so hoping that I can start stims tomorrow as I really don't want the DR headaches to kick in! Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Morning everyone! 

Bethan - I'm so happy for u that your numbers are good! Hopefully another visit on Monday will put ur mind at rest, how is the bleeding now? I guess it's too soon to see how effective the Lubion is yet? 

Fluttershy - thanks for the advice Hun that's really helpful. I think dp is set on having the scan at the lister as she really likes one of the sonographers there and feels really comfortable with her so looks like we will have to stump up the money. It's so exciting that u have ur midwife appt, when we told our gp we were pregnant he looked at us like why u telling me and said it's not a disease! Made us feel really stupid so off to change doctors today! Let us know how the appt goes. 

Madame - fingers crossed for u, can't believe ur clinic are so busy. 

Caz - I had nasal spray too but synarel. Hopefully u will feel better once the stims kick in 

Leni , Courtney , Polita and Trina - hope u are both well? 

Fay - still thinking of u and ur little twinnies, hope that's us in a few weeks! 

Karmas - how are u doing Hun? 

Afm - took gf to the gp last night he was so useless, asked her to look at her own tonsils  And asked her to look in the bnf book for the antibiotics and gave us a prescription for antibiotics but basically was asking us to make the decision whether to take them or not?! Usually I wouldn't mind this but when u are pregnant u want someone to advise u what the best thing to do. Was so worried deciding whether she should take them or not but we decided yes it's best to treat an infection for the sake of the pregnancy and that the antibiotics (penicillin v) won't harm our chances I so wish our clinic was open it's been horrible not being so easily able to contact them as they have shut all over the Christmas and new year! We did spk to the emergency line at the clinic yesterday but u only reach an on call nurse and she said it's ok to take antibiotics just hoping the ones we have and the dose which seems a lot is ok. Sorry for the epic me post just a tad worried we desperately don't want to do the wrong thing and lose this baby, I don't think I could be as brave as some of u ladies that have had to endure that xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hi ladies just a quick one from me as on my way out the door 

Kd huge congrats on your bfp Hun I hope dos infection calms down, antibiotics are ok in pregnancy check on webmd for the doses I think that's what's its called or search the boards here I'm sure one of the ladies on the forum have been in the same kind of position

Bethan so pleased for you Hun those levels will keep climbing I bet ya, hope the new meds stop the bleeding for you and then you can start to relax a little

Madam did you get the call?

Polita did you call the clinic?

Caz yes I got headaches mostly at the start I just upped my fluid intake a bit more 

Flutter I can't believe its gone this quickly good luck Monday Hun 

Afm went for our scan yesterday and I have about 15 follies on my right and about 6 on my left they have dropped my dose from 300 down to 150 then will go down again on Thursday to 75 then scan on Friday ready for ec on Monday they said follies are about 10-12 at the moment but again another rushed appointment wish they would have given us more info and really wish I could have spoken to the anaesthetist about sedation before having it done. 

Hope everyone else is well sorry to those I've missed will be back later x


----------



## pollita

Hi all, 

Karmas, great follicle news! Hopefully they can give you more time to ask questions (and get answers!) at your scan on Friday. Glad it's all going well so far for you  

KD, I'm sure antibiotics are ok and after all you and DP need to take care of yourselves (DP especially!) to give the embryos a chance  So sorry to hear that your GP wasn't very nice to you, that's not acceptable and I'd be changing doctors too if mine did that to me!

Bethan, great news on the betas. How is the bleeding today? 

Madame, any news from the clinic?

Caz, I've heard that a lot about the nasal spray! Hope it gets better soon. Will PM you in a minute now that my laptop is out  

Flutter, good luck for Monday!

Hello to any and all I may have missed x

AFM, called clinic and waiting for a call back. The person I spoke to didn't know whether I was ready to be booked in or not so I have to speak to the co-ordinator. Was told I may not hear back this week due to staffing levels, so maybe early next week which isn't going to change anything anyway so not bothered! What's an extra week of waiting  
Feeling quite rough this week though, plagued by terrible headaches again and sooooo bloated but I think both are down to the Christmas binge haha. Have cooked up 3.5kg of beef and sliced and bagged it ready for the next week lol. Low-carb should sort out the weight gain and the headaches!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan so glad your numbers are doubling lovely, keep positive and I will continue to keep everything crossed for you Xx

Kdjay penicillin is safe to take during pregnancy lovely, along as she isn't allergic to it that is. I'm glad you're happy to have your scan there, they are lovely people there. Some drs can be idiots, be sure to get your letter from the clinic to hand you over to the drs so they can take over your care too hun. I had an issue with that but thankfully the clinic sent it to me sharpish and I was able to sort it out. Some drs need it some don't. Mine just happen to be ones that do and requested it lol. Xx

Karmas I bet you're excited about Monday !!! Gosh everyone's treatment is coming around so quickly ! Let's make this the biggest egg share bfp club ever  xx

Caz I'm sorry you're having horrible headaches, I was on short protocol so I've no idea about down regging. I hope they go away soon lovely Xx

Leni nope I don't go back to work for a while yet, I took some time out back in the year to give the ivf a good go. Hopefully will be going back in February till I take maternity leave. Xx

Madame g hope the m4 wasn't too bad, I think everywhere was the same packed with shoppers lol. Xx

Cortney hope you're well lovely  xx

Pollita was just about to ask you about the clinic, but you posted before me lol. I hope you get a call back soon, will you be on long or short protocol this time  ? Xx

Hope everyone else is well, sorry if I have missed anyone I use my phone as its easier lol. Xx

AFM absolutely nothing to report lol just plodding along waiting for appointments  xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Flutter, I hope I hear back soon too - just having a date to work towards will lift my spirits I think! If I see one more pregnancy announcement I think I'll scream. Plus a few of my face book friends (old colleagues) have due dates a couple of days away from what mine was and seeing them posting about finding out if it's a boy or girl is heartbreaking   

Probably LP again, can't see it being different. They said that the only change they wanted to make was to put me on aspirin but I'm going to ask about the clexane or whatever else they have in the cupboard that may help x


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's a shame you have to wait a week to find out dates, really hope they get back to you soon! That's nice they have a few ideas up there sleeve! Sorry you've been suffering from headaches.

It must be heartbreaking hearing of ladies due dates similar to when yours would of been born, really can't imagine what you've been through, I'm always here for you  

Bethan, that's brilliant news on the beta results, hope Monday goes well too Hun and the bleeding stops!  

Karmas, that's wonderful news what a brilliant scan results... EC round the corner for you!!

Madameg, that's pants you can't start stimming! Hope you don't have to wait to long!

Fluttershy, congrats on the midwife appt!! Yippee!!

KD, hope dp gets better soon I'm sure you'll look after her... Sorry the gp was useless!!

Fay, leni, hope you're both ok!

Trina,not long for your appt!

Caz, sorry you're suffering from headaches Hun, hope I don't suffer from it!

Sorry not a long post I have a lovely date with the supermarket lol! I hate food shopping.... I've also had my elma cream delivered today so excited for Monday!!


----------



## KDJay

Polita I can't imagine how hard it must be, it doesn't bear thinking about - you are so strong and brave xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - having your dates always makes it easier. Hope you hear back Monday when they reopen. It must be so hard for you hearing about their scans. I'm so sorry lovely X

Cortney - 5 more sleeps! Eeeekkkk X

Flutter - glad everything is ok with you lovely x

Karmas - woohoo well done! That's a fab number & great they are all similar size. Won't be long until ec for you - bet you can't wait! X

KD - how's your dp today? Better I hope. Your GP sounds like a right wally X

Caz - so sorry you're suffering with headaches. Really hope they stop once you start stims X

Madame - any news from the clinic? X

Leni - hope you're doing ok. It can't be long until your long awaited appt. roll on 2016 when you can put your Frosties back X

Trina - bet you can't wait for your appt X

Fay - we've text but don't like leaving you out in here! X

Afm - had my scan at epu today. I'm only 5 weeks so as expected, they didn't see anything. I'm still only getting 1-2 weeks on CB digis too :-( the nurse said my lining should be a lot thicker than it is (4mm) and this might indicate a miscarriage. I have to go back tomorrow, sat & Monday for repeat betas then if it gets to 1,200 they will scan again to see what's going on. So still in limbo!


----------



## MadameG

Very quickie from me as I am in the interval at a panto but I too excited because I just had the call and start stims on Friday!!! Whoop!!!

Bethan, keep going lovely - you will be the success story that we all refer to on here for years to come     Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Bethan I'm praying for those numbers doubling for you xxx

Cortney glad the Emla has arrived ready xx
Hope you survived food shopping, I also hate it. 

Polita I'm so sorry it must be so so hard to see esp the gender anouncements x

Flutter glad everything is going well 

Karmas great news about your scan 
I tend to get a lot less from my left each time as well. 
Lazy left ovarys ! 

Kdjay it is syranel! I got it wrong
God knows where I got supercur from lol 
Sorry about the useless gp 
I just changed again, really happy with my new one 
My old one sounded a lot like your recent experience 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

I'm going mad
Was all excited to start stim tonight
Just checked my plan, 
It's tomorrow ! 
Ooooppppsss
Good job I've checked 
I just took a half dose of the syranel spray this morning in preparation so at least I enjoyed a light headache daytime 😂


----------



## Caz242424

Madame 
Just missed your post,
sorry! 

Enjoy your panto and brilliant news about staring Friday  
Wahooooooo 🎉


----------



## bethannora

Madame - fab news! Woohoo! Oh I really do hope so  x

Caz - thank you! Good job you double checked! Phew! X


----------



## MadameG

Caz woop we are proper cycle buddies! I hope your headaches sod off once you start your stims - do you carry on with the spray? I also had a lazy left ovary - I think it just had four mega follys! Xx

Bethan all you can do is hope lovely  xxxx

Cortney you are almost starting! I hate food shopping too - I just get most of it delivered from Abel and Cole  xxx

Pollita I think D was on her own today but hopefully you get a call back ASAP. It is soul destroying to see all the announcements (plus spending Monday with my cousins pregnant fiancé with the roughly same due I would have had). I have been reciting a mantra in my head since I read a snippet of a book at the clinic - every baby I see is my baby coming closer to me. It makes me smile and has definitely stopped me feeling so negative xxxxx

Karmas fab news from your scan! I hope you get a chance to speak before Monday - I would be pushy if you are feeling nervous as you are not just a number  xxx

Flutter the m4 was miserable but we made it back in the end...going to be doing that trip rather a lot over the next couple of weeks! Hope you're doing well Xxx

KD I hope the antibiotics are making a dent already - what an unhelpful doctor! Penicillin is definitely safe, as the other girls have said. Erythromycin is too (they gave me pregnancy safe ones for my chest infection as I was cycling) if she needs an alternative - I was itchy last time on penicillin   xx

Fay hope you're good hun xx

Love to everyone else - enjoy your (probably alcohol free!) New Year's Eve! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Madameg, that's brilliant you start stims on Friday... Yipeeee!! That's good you and Caz are cycle buddies. Hope you enjoyed your panto  

Karmas,  not long for EC for you Hun  

Pollita, really hope you hear back soon Hun  

Fay, flutter, hope you pregnant ladies are ok!  

Bethan, hope you're ok sweet... Thinking of you   hope you come out of limbo so to a wonderful sticky bfp! It's great your betas had doubled! Are you still bleeding?

KD, hope dp throat gets better soon  

Leni and Trina, hope you both are ok... Not long for you ladies!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone having a sneaky 5 mins at work.... Started at 6am and still need to wake up a bit lol!

Bring on 2016


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry feel like a zombie  today ife was parrying all night lol madam great news on starting and that you and caz will be cycle  buddies kd how is dp today ? Bethen I'm praying  for you hun epu are very good xx fay flutter hope your well 2016 pollita so happy your starting soon cortney  not long for you to I no 2016 is going to be everyone's year xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - just a quick one! My HCG has more than doubled again to 334 (so doubling every 37 hours). Back to EPU Monday for more bloods & a scan. Fingers crossed!

I hope you all have a wonderful new year - sober for most of us! Anyone have any exciting plans? I will probably be in bed by midnight to be honest - Christmas is more my thing!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies. Wow there's a lot of you cycling or about to cycle. Exciting times!!!!!

I've had another scan today at 9+1 both babies are measuring perfectly and doing fine. I'm going to be leaving this thread now, it's not fair me being on here especially as I didn't egg share this cycle. I just felt I belonged here because I made so many good friends and I did start out egg sharing. I will continue to read and look forward to seeing all your BFP's in 2016. I'm wishing you all the lucky the world!!! 

If any of you want to keep in touch, please PM me anytime 

Lots of love 

Fay xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wel I hope all goes well for you fay I'm hoping maybe I will be seing a bfp by the end of 2016 but who knows I hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnncy and that it goes as smoothly as possible xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan I am so happy for you and I have my fingers crossed that all is well with you keep us informed xx


----------



## trina123

Great news on your scans fay going to miss you bethen woo hoo great news keep praying for you hope all these bfps keep coming have a great new year ladies xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that's fab news Hun I'm so happy for you   wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy. Hope you don't mind me pm'ing you to see how you and the beans are doing   thanks so much for your help and advice you have given me you have been a true help and will miss you!

Bethan, I'm so happy your betas are still doubling, sounds very promising. Hope all goes well Monday  

Loopy, hope you're well Hun, nice to hear from you!

Leni, hope you enjoy your party, will be having a quiet one as I have a 6am start... Oh the joy!!


Hope all you ladies have a great night.... Happy New Years!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Leni I have appointment in March for hysteroscopy it's called a stop and go appointment will go for info and proceedure on same day feels like I've wired ages. That is happening at bwh but I'm going coventry on the 5th of Jan for first appointment there will see where that leads. 
Sorry I haven't been around guys just haven't had any info to share I have been keeping up with all your journeys though and will continue to do so happy new year everyone xxx


----------



## MadameG

Happy new year lovely ladies! 

Loopy I hope that appointment comes round fast for you and then you can crack on! Good luck for Coventry too next week xxx

Fay gonna miss you chicken, definitely keep in touch! Wishing you every success and a smooth pregnancy xxxx

Bethan awesome news about your betas!! Happy sober new year! Had a lovely evening with family but of to work now - shattered! Xx

Cortney panto was great fun, definitely want to make it a Christmas tradition. How many more sleeps for you?

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm stims tonight yay! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame and cortney xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, wow that exciting to start your stim jabs... Yay! I have 3 nights til DR, can't wait!


----------



## Karmas

Not long back from my scan they have cancelled my treatment because my ovaries have been over stimulated, all if that for nothing feel broken. Devastated. Happy new year to you all though hope you all have better news than we do x


----------



## pollita

Oh karmas I'm so sorry  hope you're holding up ok x


----------



## KDJay

Karmas oh my goodness I cannot believe that!!!!  You poor poor thing ! How did that happen? I'm so sorry to hear that Hun u must be devastated sending u lots of love xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I am so sorry to hear that I really hope you will be ok. So what have they said now in regards to starting again surely they should have known I am so angry for you I really am 
Stay strong and keep pushing till you get what you want xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

So sorry karmas, how did they even let that happen?? Dose was too high i guess.

Im sure you will be going again soon x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas you poor thing! How unbelievably frustrating. Did they say when you can cycle again? That's very quick to have overstimulated. The only, very small glimmer of light is that hopefully stopping now will prevent you getting really sick from ohss and also on your next go you will get lots of eggies as you respond well. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## trina123

Oh no karmas they have to let you go again xx


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - I am so so sorry. I know how heartbreaking a cancelled cycle is. It's so cruel to fall at such an early stage. I hope it's not long until you can go again. Big huge hugs - look after yourself xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, I'm so sorry Hun, hopefully you'll get to start again soon on a lower dose and get lots of eggies! Be kind to yourself


----------



## Karmas

Thanks for all the words of support we truly are in pieces, I spent most of yesterday in bed crying my eyes out. I dont think they took into account that I have pcos and just started me on a normal dose of 300 which they didnt scan me for the first 7 days of stims then the next scan was only 3 days after but at the first scan I had way over 20 folies at the second scan the right ovary had aprox 30 folies in and the left had a further 6-8 my blood levels are way over 30,000 and Louise said they would need to be below 20k to be able to trigger me or the trigger would make me pretty ill and maybe put me in hospital. The odd thing is I had no symptoms of ohss physically they were only very very slight up until yesterday. Now I really am in pain with it the sickness is the worst and the fact that everytime I move it hurts its kept me awake half the night too.

I asked her when or even if I could go again and she isnt sure not at least until they are able to scan me again in the middle of my next AF cycle then they will know if my ovaries have gone down a little so we are likely looking at least March before we even know as she said its up to Dr Rina   to top all that off the nurse that did my bloods bare in mind im a needle phobic went right in and out the other side of my vein!! Now I have a lump in the crease of my arm and a feeling it will be a whacking bruise too. 

Just dont know what to do with myself I fell so so angry at the clinic should they not have kept a closer eye on me? Should they have scanned me more often I just dont know thats the hardest part, not to mention the fact we had to pay out loads for extra drugs that we obviously didnt need! Oh and lets not forget the scratch too that wont last until our next cycle!! If there is even a next cycle   

Hope you are all doing well and thank you again for the support no one else really understands, they have all just mentioned how the clinic should have to pay for my next time nothing about how we must feel after 8 yrs of waiting


----------



## KDJay

Oh my goodness karmas you poor poor thing! I don't know what to say to make you feel any better coz it won't but I'm glad u had a big old cry yesterday you deserve to do that and just take time to feel sad if that's how u feel and don't feel bad for that. You are right to feel absolutely devastated and angry. Sending u lots of love and support xxx


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - you poor thing. It sounds like you really have had a tough old time. It's no wonder you're upset & angry - you have to grieve for thus cycle as you had so much hope in it. It's horrible when you look forward to something so much, place so much hope in it, wait forever for it...and then it just all gets ripped away. It really is heartbreaking. I am sure you will be able to go again, but on a much smaller dose. And I'm sure next time you will get the perfect number of follies. Look after yourself lovely xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Im really shocked karmas.

Do you know what your AMH level is? Ive always thought that the standard dose to start with is 150iu then lower or increase if needed after scans and bloods.
My AMH level is in excess of 67 (it only measures to 67 and mine showed going way past that) so they started me on 75iu, i was told straight away that theu would be monitoring me closely as i have had OHSS before. My 1st scan was after 5 days. (Im going to look through my FF diary to comfirm) i didnt even start to show signs of responding until day 11 i think and then at day 17 (i think) my levels were too high at 22k and i had to coast for 2 days to get them under 20k, it did luckily but i still ended up in hospital with moderate OHSS.

I would put a months wages on it that they will cycle you again. Its just the waiting around that you have already had and now this... it must be really poo!

Keep your chin up, eat some choc, rest up and maybe a glass of wine to celebrate crimbo and new year and then start concentrating on getting going again... you will be fine  x


----------



## trina123

Awww karmas sending you so much hugs please  look  after yourself  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I'm so so sorry, really feeling for you. It sounds like they haven't monitored you closely enough   Rest up well lovely, I hope that the ohss passes quickly. When you are feeling stronger I would certainly make an appointment with someone senior at the clinic so you can air all of your concerns and make a much clearer plan of action this time. You will get there - it just really, really sucks right now xxxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi Ladies 

Sorry I introduced myself then went quiet for a week but I've been so busy with family etc for Christmas.. I hope you all had an amazing Xmas and New Year? 

I'm finding it very hard to keep up with all your cycles so sorry if I don't do personals until I'm up to date with everyone.. 

Bethan - Congrats on the BFP Hun  

Karmas - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, I also had 2 cycles cancelled in the past but not for ohss, I have pcos too and they was so worried they put me on such a low dose nothing happened. They started me on 75 and only went up to 125.. I even told the clinic that would be too low a dose but they didn't listen.. My next cycle started about 8 weeks later and I started on 150 (double) and the cycle went well.. It's so deveratating I know    

Hope everyone else is ok? 

AFM - I started my first Injection last night, I'm on Menopur this cycle which is new for me, I've always been on gonal f. They have started me on 150 for 5 days then my first scan is on weds 6th.. I'm also on metformin 3x a day and taking Inofolic 2x a day. I have lots of mixed feelings about this cycle, it's a new clinic, new drugs, diff doses etc but I also said it would be my last go at egg sharing.. Can I ask how many times you ladies have shared your eggs? This will be my third time if all goes to plan. 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi MrsJ, I started my stims last night too - I've done the opposite to you and switched from menopur to gonal f. My protocol is 225 yesterday, a couple of days of 150 then down to 112.5. I can understand your apprehension about switching as it's a step into the unknown. This will be my second time egg sharing, I think some ladies have shared 4 or 5 times. Good luck! Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi jx this will my second egg share at the lister  my baby girl is 5 months Sunday but as I'm 35 this year this is my last go


----------



## Karmas

Thanks again ladies you really are an amazing support

Hope - my amh is 26.9 I have the syndrome no cysts and I KNOW i specifically told Dr Rina at our consult, they started me on 300 i questioned that with Louise and she said it was the standard dose I think they were more concerned about my age than the pcos (32) and thought maybe I wouldnt respond? They scanned me after 7 days and I already had way over 6/20 follies they then did bloods and scan 3 days after that and my levels had gone up from 7k to 35k they didnt mention anything about coasting me for a few days and Louise basically told me there was no chance of EC at all. 

Madam - I will be insisting they scan me and do bloods much more regularly as its just not acceptable it happens I know but I also know it could have been prevented  

Bethan - thank you for the PM sweet x

Hope you are all much better than we are xx


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I think you are dead right - it could have been prevented... I wonder if Christmas got in the way of your monitoring? Even so, if it did then they shouldn't have started till Jan. The scratch should last around 6 months, so hopefully that shouldn't be wasted. How are you feeling physically now? xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Karmas I'm so so sorry, that is bloody awful news, I'm shocked at how they have handled things. I had high oestrogen levels too and had to coast for a few days. I had a scan 6 days after I started merional but I Defo wasn't on 300 especially as ladies with a high amh levels are at risk of over stimmimg. A high amh can also mean having pcos. I don't have that but as my levels are high I'm classed as in the same risk category strange one I know. But I would be so angry with the clinic as you were put on such a high dose when it wasn't needed, they should have monitored you more. My clinic were ott on monitoring but I'm so glad they were even though the traveling was a nightmare It is worth it. You must be in enormous amount of pain, rest up as much as you can lovely, also have hot heat packs or hot water bottles for the pain and some pain killers too hun. I'm truly sorry you've been through all this for nothing it's absolutely horrible, if you need someone to talk to or to just scream at you're more then welcome to pm me lovely. I'm always here xxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I'm 32 also Karmas I know age is a major factor but honestly they should and could of done more, how comes they haven't suggested coasting ? That's very odd can you ask to speak to someone else ? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Physically im getting there was woken up several times in the night in agony took some of hubbies high strength painkillers and drifted in and out of sleep until 4 am when I couldnt take any more and got up so have been up and down most of the night oh and it hurts to pee (sorry tmi) the bloating is going down and I can actually pinch some skin to do the jabs now where as yesterday there would have been no way. If Im honest I actually looked about 4-5 months pregnant - how cruel can IVF be..........  
As for Christmas being in the way I had only been stimming for 3 days on xmas day i think they should have scanned me then tbh and reduced the dose. 

Its the guilt that is getting me at the moment that poor other lady who had been waiting on the nhs list for so long who thought she would be having ET some time next week has had to be told that she cant now  i feel so so so bad for her obviously I feel bad for me but ya' know. 

Its going to be the waiting that gets under my skin, waiting until the ovaries go down, waiting for a bleed, waiting to be matched again so much bloody waiting dont know where we will find the strength for next time but hubbie has said no matter what it takes we will do it some how he has been amazing, the friends and family that know about the ivf have tried to be good but they dont know what to say or do tbh, my mother said 'oh well there is always next time, maybe this time just wasnt meant to be' if im blunt thats not what i want to hear. I want to hear its ok darling we are here for you, how cruel that you have to go through this all I want is a bit of sympathy for the way I feel after waiting for 8 yrs!! 
Sorry that kinda turned in to me rambling, how are you finding stims?  

Flutter thank you hun i may take you up on that pm offer just so so cross with them, have no idea why they didnt mention coasting at all but i will certainly be asking them on monday


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,
I think your levels were way too high to coast to be honest. I had to coast for 2 days to lose 2k.. for you to lose 15k would have taken too long. Thats at a guess.

Im really shocked. An AMH level of 26 is average so you would think they would put you on the standard dose to begin with.

X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry for the rushed messages I'm writing and sending them asap as my internet is so temperamental lol so sorry if there's loads of random replies from me.

Madame g how is the jabbing going ? Xx

Cortney I must apologise I too have unintentionally wrote your name wrong on every single post so on am truly sorry for that, I was reading through some old posts and saw Pollita mention it and I didn't think, I will endeavour to correct my horrible phone in future. Anyway how are you getting on lovely ? Hope you're well. Xx

Pollita sorry I didn't reply the other day, I've been incredibly busy and some how have managed to catch the flu  that's good that you can add clexane to your cycle, I must admit I'm really struggling with the clexane lately, it hurts so much like my whole leg goes dead when my oh injects me, I don't know if he's doing it wrong or if he is intentionally hurting me as I've been a right whinge bag lately lol. Xxx

Bethan how are you lovely ? I'm thinking of you and still keeping everything crossed lovely xxx

Loopy loo good to hear from you hun, hope you had a lovely Christmas, I hope you get some answers from your appointment soon too xxx

Fay I will see you on the other post lovely xxx

Kdjay hope you're feeling ok, hope your Gf is doing good too lovely xxx

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone it's not intentional I'm just teyi g to write as much as poss as soon as poss in case my internet fails, anyone would think I live in the middle of nowhere the way my rubbish internet works lol xx

Hope I had levels of 25k 28k then over 30k and I coasted for 2 days to get it to 20k they went up even though I weren't on the drugs but then crashed back down. I had my ec moved a day, that was all, the nurse said they would of moved it till it was safe to do the ec. But I was on merional, so I'm unsure if that's possible to coast with different drugs. Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

I have no clue then  im sure they will go through everything on your follow up app karmas x


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, I feel so angry for you and just want to give you a big  . I agree with all the ladies, they def should of kept a closer eye on you and your dose was def too high...I'm so sorry this happened, I really hope they explain themselves when you go to your follow up appt.... Hope they're ready for a good plan of next cycle, which I really hope you don't have to wait too long Hun! Look after yourself sweet!

Fluttershy, no worries re the name- can I just say Cortney's not my real name it's just a name I like and thought to use it, but now times gone on (a few years on here) really thought of changing my username! I'm well thanks lovely just preparing for my DR Monday- can't wait, I've got my elma cream (just incase) and antiseptic wipes and cotton wool. How are you?

Bethan, not long now lovely til Monday!

KD, how's u? And dp's throat?

Madameg, how's the stimming injections going? What time are you doing yours?

Mrsjx, congrats on starting your stimms this is my first time egg sharing! 

Pollita, hope the clinic gets back to you soon Hun, how are you?

Caz, leni, loopy and Trina- hope you ladies are ok!



A question for you ladies, I've been reading and watching videos of ladies injecting suprecur and they mention about injecting air into the vial first then draw liquid out as it helps to build a suction so easier to suck up.... Do you ladies do this?


----------



## pollita

Cortney, from what I can remember the syringes came with a little air in the top. I'd put the needle into the top of the bottle, turn it upside down, push the plunger down (push the air out) and then suck up my dose. No idea if that was right or not but it didn't do much harm  

I'm ok thanks, have been busy working again. Hoping to hear from the clinic on Monday. 

Karmas, hun I can't stop thinking about you  They have to let you go again, definitely their fault for not monitoring you closely enough. I looked back through my records from last summer as I'm a similar age and had a similar AMH and they started me off at 200 before increasing my dose (I did get up to 375 for a while when I didn't respond well!)

Hope you'll get a follow up soon and get some answers ready to have a better plan for next time  

Hope everyone else is well! Will catch up soon xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Cortney I have no idea hun, my oh did all mine for me I do however remember him doing something with the needle that literally sucked up all the fluid in the vial without him having to pull the syringe up is that what you mean ? I was way ott about the whole process he'd kick me out of the room while he sorted the injections out because I just nagged him about doing it a certain way far too much lol. Ah I'm glad you have all your stuff ready, I bet it can't come quick enough now  I am thinking of getting some enlargement cream as the clexane injections are so painful and I'm on them till I give birth  I don't know if I'm just over sensitive to them now or if the oh is doing it wrong or what but my legs end up feeling like I've been punched for days afterwards :/ xxx

Pollita I'm glad you are we hun  xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Emla cream not enlargement !! Haha stupid phone lol xx


----------



## pollita

fluttershy1983 said:


> Emla cream not enlargement !! Haha stupid phone lol xx


  Oh that made me laugh!!!!

You're on them until you give birth though?! I had no idea you had to take it throughout the whole pregnancy! That sucks


----------



## fluttershy1983

My phone has a mind of its own, not good when writing emails and not reading it before pressing the send button lol. 

Yep unfortunately I am  I had a pulmonary embolism about 9 years ago, what started as a dvt broke off and decided to travel to my lung. So now I'm stuck with these nasty injections   xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita your technique sounds right to me! I've been pushing that air out first   hope you get a call on Monday xx

Cortney good luck for Monday - it's almost here! Woooh! My jabs very rarely bleed so hopefully you shouldn't need your cotton wool. Pulling down the air and then injecting back into the bottle before drawing down the meds should make it easier. Occasionally you can get a suction going on that makes it hard to draw the meds, so what you've described should prevent that. I'm doing mine at 9pm again - so far so good  xx

Karmas you've been on my mind too - feel so angry for you! Our clinic scans after 5 days and I was scanned every other day thereafter. My amh was around 24 when I started I think and I began on 225 for a few days before dropping. I'm sure when the time comes you'll be strong enough to go in there and kick some butt, making sure you come out with some free meds too! The waiting is definitely a killer - I hope that the symptoms settle and you can get back on the rollercoaster very soon. And I think your rant is entitlely justified  . Stims are fine so far, scan in 3 days... Xx

Fluttershy eek with the blood clot! A few more months of ouchiness to go then. Are you injecting into your leg? Can you inject elsewhere? Xxx

Afm I am now queen protein with my second dose of stims done. One more day of 150 then down to 112.5 seriously hope I respond well enough on gonal versus menopur   Has anyone had taste disturbances whilst cycling? Some foods and drinks have been tasting strange since I've been on suprecur, particularly with bitter foods tasting insanely bitter! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g hope you're well lovely, go you on the self injecting I wish I had the cahonas to do it myself  I can't really say if I had any taste difference tbh, but not sure if different meds make that happen. 
Yea I've been injecting it into my legs is that a bad thing ? I'm a big woss about doing it in my belly now I'm pregnant. Maybe I really need to man up lol xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter don't quote me on this as I don't have my clexane yet, but I think you are supposed to inject it into your belly, nearish your belly button. If you inject in your thigh I think (definitely double check this!) you could be injecting into the muscle instead of just the skin. Although I'm not sure the needle is long enough to hit the muscle. Maybe call your clinic on Monday to check? I've only had to get over injecting myself as DH is away for work for a few days after et and I'll need to inject the clexane and lubion myself! Otherwise I would carry on being a wuss bag (DH is doing the stims for me hehe) xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I inject my clexane in my tummy. I agree though - it is a painful jab! Between that & the lubion (also in my tummy) I am covered in bruises! Poor you on them until you give birth....all worth it though  X

Cortney - 1 more sleep! Eeeeeeeek! I bet you are super excited  good luck lovely - you will ace the jabs X

Karmas - still thinking of you lovely. When my cycle was cancelled, the recipient stuck with me so I didn't have to be matched again. So we cycled together as soon as we could again. Maybe ask your clinic if your recipient wants to do the same? I think it's quite common as its a huge decision for them to pick a donor X

Madame - how are the stims going? When's your first scan? Not long until ec now  X

Caz - hope your stims are going well too lovely lady X

Leni - how are things with you lady? Bet you can't wait for your op! How long after you've had it can you put your previous Frosties back in? X

Loopy - hope you're ok lady X

Pollita - hope you hear back on Monday! The waiting is so much easier with dates. Roll on round 2 X

MrsJ - congrats on your first jab! Hope the 2nd one went well you. All very exciting! X

Hope - when do you hope to start your cycle? X

Trina - hope everything is ok with you lovely X

KD - hope DP is feeling better now. Bet you can't wait to book in your scan on Monday!

Afm - back for repeat betas on Monday & then another scan on weds. Praying they see something on scan this time x


----------



## KDJay

Hey Cortney I think I know what u are taking about with the injections I found this out by chance when I started doing them - when you push the needle into the vial I used to hold the plunger down as the needle went through the vial and immediately put the needle in the bottom of the vial and then use the natural air/suction to raise the plunger back up with all the liquid in it - does this even make sense Lol. After the first one I then used the empty vial and the syringe with water to practice getting it up in once clean go. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I know it has all come round so fast! Got my first stims scan on Tueday, keeping everything crossed that I am responding well  . Stims are fine so far, just stuffing my face to hopefully help those eggies grow. How are you? Has your bleeding stopped? I googled clexane bruises the other day - eek! Good luck for tomorrow  X


----------



## Bubbles12

Bethan i will be keeping my fingers crossed. I firmly believe that all will be ok. Doesnt matter about the low number to begin with, you numbers have doubled nicely and thats what matters.

I checked with my doc and they refered me on the 22nd so i have to wait for my app. Im ready to go now and really hoping to get it done by the time i go back to work as it will be awkward but like it will be that simple. I will be at the same clinic that karmas is at and there was a 6 month wait around 5 months ago so who knows

X


----------



## Karmas

Courtney - when injecting if you draw the same amount of air in to the syringe as you are meant to be injecting then inject that in to the vile so you dont create a vacuum and then draw the amount of liquid up you need you should be fine hun there is a video on youtube by a pharmacist that I watched ill link you to it 




Polita - thank you hun just annoyed I cant get answers at the moment as its the weekend and like a typical nhs hospital they dont answer the phone at weekends!

Flutter, im pretty sure the its meant to go in the tummy hun here is a guide to injecting but double check with your nurse https://www.stockport.nhs.uk/documents/PIL/34646_Med44.pdf

Madam to be honest I dont know what to say to them, I dont want to make too many waves incase their quality of care drops I know I know but they already kinda treat me like a glorified egg bank or at least thats how its felt the appointments are so rushed there apart from nyd when I was basically the only one in the clinic. Hope the stims are going well and good luck for your scan hun x

Let me see if I can catch up with the rest of you now

KD hope DP is feeling better and its all going smoothly

MrsJ Im sure this cycle will be better than your last x

Bethan I have everything crossed for you huni sure the scan will be fine how are you feeling in yourself? Oh I hope they get the choice to stick with me as Louise said that not to worry about the other lady as there maybe someone else they could cycle with if they wanted to 

AFM (again- sorry) 
Physical symptoms have pretty much gone now, still a little bloating and some nausea a little pain but nothing a couple of painkillers dont take care of, phoned the clinic last night to only be told that number cant deal with ivf cycles unless you are suffering a physical emergency (fair enough) so called Louise's direct number only to get an answer machine, have left a message likely wont hear from her until monday and would really like to speak to Dr Rina if im honest as I want to hear it from the horse's mouth why they wouldnt even offer me coasting or at least monitoring over the weekend/monday morning before making a definite decision about the cycle, I still have a feeling they will say no though and if they do then they do there isnt much I can do about it

Sorry if ive missed anyone and thank you all again for the words of support the pms and the links you are all truly selfless wonderful people xx
Ps Ive been reading on other forums/groups and this piece of advice popped up I think its so fitting for ladies like us

"You will get through this - hour by hour, day by day, moment by moment." And another said, "You'll never stop putting yourself through these things for your potential children."


----------



## Karmas

Ok, just heard back from Louise, she has said the reason they didnt coast me is because my physical symptoms were too much, They were very very slight if im honest but its their call I guess. I mentioned about the pcos and was told that it was the Drs decision to start me on 300 so will have to speak to her about it, she has also said that its up to Dr Rina if we are allowed to egg share again - which to be honest Im not exactly happy with.

She has said that she has spoken to the other couple and told them on the friday that I wouldnt be able to egg share, she also said she has a few other ladies that might be able to be matched with the couple I would have donated to so I doubt they are going to wait for me for a couple of reasons 1 they are nhs patients and I know it takes a long time to get to the top of the list and they may not want to wait for me if they have other choices. 2 the risk of ohss and a cancelled cycle yet again.

Guess im just going to have to wait AGAIN! The business will likely pick back up after the xmas period as well as family life taking over in a few weeks etc so I know ill be busy but its the waiting yet again dont know how you veterans do this again and again x


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, I'm so gutted for you, it seems so unfair I really hope they let you share and maybe next time they'll start you on a much lower dose! So glad symptoms are less and feeling better  

Thanks for the link, I've have seen her video a few times and find it very informative. I will def inject the same about of units of air that I would be injecting the suprecur!! Can't believe it's today!

Bethan, I really hope you get some answers today and that appt goes well.... You've def been in limbo really keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Hope, hope time goes quick for you Hun so nice to get started!

Madameg, how exciting stimming scan is tomorrow, eekk! Will come fingers crossed for you!

Pollita, really hope you hear from the clinic this week!

KD, thanks Hun.... Yep made sense lol! Hope you and dp are ok!!

Fluttershy, sorry your having trouble with your jabs, don't know much about the jabs but thinking the other ladies are right maybe try your tummy.... Hope your ok!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, am posting from my phone on the bus do not easy to type lol! Not long til my first jab!!


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I'm so sorry that things are rather (understatement of the year) crappy at the mo. I take it you stopped taking the suprecur(?) already? So no chance of them continuing at this point? I think once you have a follow up with the doctor, you will have to be very clear that it is their decisions to put you on such a high dose and their lack of monitoring that has caused the cycle to be cancelled and not your (rather predictable!) over response. They should certainly let you egg share again, especially as it looks like you would have been on track to have plenty of eggs! Is there a possibility of you changing clinics if you still feel unhappy there? We travel around an hour and a half to two hours and are very happy with the clinic, despite the travelling. You will get there lovely, you clearly have plenty of strength in you so don't give up yet   Xxx

Cortney it's a special day for you! What time are you jabbing? When is your baseline? I'm a bit nervous for my scan tomorrow xxx

Bethan good luck lovely, looking forward to hearing good news from you later xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi madameg, I'm pretty sure your scan will be fine lovely and show lots of lovely follies. My baseline scan is on the 18th and thinking of jabbing at 7pm


----------



## loopy loo1017

Anyone heard off bethan 
Hope your ok lovely xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks for the well wishes & private messages. So sorry I haven't got back to anyone individually, I promise I will when I'm up to it. A miscarriage was confirmed today. We're devastated. HCG has dropped. Have to go back weds for a scan to double check everything has passed naturally. Good luck to you all - I really hope 2016 brings us all some good luck baby news x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies I hope you're all well  xx

Karmas I'm absolutely gutted for you, I would Defo want to speak to the Dr as its really not fair how you've been treated at all. Xx

Bethan I hope you're ok lovely, I'm so so sorry for your news  you've nothing to apologise for, take your time to grieve lovely we will all be here for you when you need us Xxxxx

Loopy hope you're well too Xx

Madame g hope you're well lovely, not long now lovely you'll be well and truly on your way, I'm sure your scan will go well and you have plenty of follies growing nicely  xx

Cortney not long till your scan either lovely, hope the jabbing goes smoothly Xx

Pollita I hope you're well too lovely, I hope you get some news soon from the clinic Xx

AFM I had my midwife appointment today, all is good I had bloods taken today and I've got my wad of notes to carry round with me till I have little one. I spoke to her about the clexane jabs it can be done in the thighs but as she noticed there's hardly an inch to pinch on my thighs so recommended I have them done in my stomach from now on. So we shall see how it goes. I don't have to go back till February after my scan whenever they decide to send me the date for that lol xx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, I'm so so sorry to hear your news lovely   stay strong, this journey is rough at times. We are all here for you if you need to vent or chat   Xx

Flutter, glad your appointment went well and injections are confirmed ok in your stomach!

Cortney, good luck for tonight's first jab! You'll do great  x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan I'm so sorry to read that lovely, so unlucky   Take all the time you need hun, we are all here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello Everyone,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while!! Hope you are all well  ive been stalking the thread a bit to try and keep up to date! 

Congrats to all of you that have had you BFP's lately! 

Bethan - ive pm'd you but so sorry to hear your news  

Karmas - we've messaged too. sorry to hear that the clinic arent being too helpful! have you got your follow up booked? 

AFM - I dont have any news really. Had my follow up appt on 29/12 after my CP in November. The doctor said that they now think the reason my attempts failed was that i want getting enough progesterone and that they were shocked my treatments hadnt worked. so on my next cycle they will up my doseage to see if that solves the problem. We wont cycle again til june / july time because of the wedding but will have to have all my screening tests done again in April as they have run out now. The clinic only offers 3 egg share cycles so this will be our last one with that clinic. Hoping that if it doesnt work, we will be able to go to a different clinic to share again.

Anyway Happy New Year to you all....lets hope 2016 is kind to us all xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, oh no, I'm so sorry hun   . Look after yourself and we're here for you if you need us hun!

Pollita, thanks so much, hope it'll go ok!

Fluttershy, I'm so happy your midwife app went well, I bet it seems more real now especially now you have your notes  

Crgw ladies, do we pay for the pessaries? Also if we do when do we buy them?

Bevvy, nice to hear from you lovely, it's good you got some answers and they'll be increasing your dose....let's hope 2016 brings us all sticky bfp


----------



## pollita

Cortney (or fortney as my Autocorrect now thinks...what the...?!) no, we don't pay for progesterone pessaries up to 7 weeks of pregnancy. After that you do have to pay. You can either buy from Crgw or they can write a prescription for you to buy them from a chemist. I found it cheaper to buy elsewhere to be honest, can't remember exactly how much but I think it was £90 from Crgw or £50 elsewhere for the remaining 5 weeks. It's a horrible thought but as we all know pregnancies don't always go to plan. Luckily Crgw gave me an extra weeks free pessaries between my 7 and 8 week scan but if I have bought all those extras only to miscarry I'd be annoyed at losing so much money (and the pregnancy of course but you all know what I mean!) if you get a prescription most pharmacies will let you split it so you only buy a weeks worth at a time and you dont overcommit.


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy good to hear from you miss stalker   are you going to go on lubion/gestone jabs this time round? I'm going on lubion as they suspect it could have been the case for me too. Have you thought about cycling and then doing fet, if it'll save you having to redo your tests? Hope you're doing well xx

Pollita any news from the clinic? Xx

Flutter thanks hun, I really really hope so   Glad your midwife appointment went well, hope you're feeling good  are you iron levels better now? Xx

Cortney thanks lovely, I hope so! Hope your jab is okay - I find it stings less if I inject as slow as possible xxx

Caz how are you finding stims? Xx

KD how's your DP? Xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm I'm getting uncomfortable now if I bend over or walk around a lot - seriously hoping it's a sign that there are lots of nice follies growing and not nasty cysts   Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Bethan... im really sorry. I hope you are ok xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 
Sorry I've not been posting for about 4 days, 
Im a total idiot, I tried to change my email address, must have typed in the wrong one.
Managed to lock myself out of my account and have had to set up a new one. 
If anyone had PMed me, I'm sorry I won't have got them. 
I've kept up with you all though

Bethan heartbreaking news I'm so so sorry xxxx

Bevvy glad you have plans, I thought my clinic only took 3 goes, it comes down to consultants
Decision though as I'm on my 5th. 
I looked into other clinics when I thought I had my last go and they seemed happy to accept me even as I'd egg shared 3 times. 

Madame sounds promising, when's your scan? 

Polita hope you are well 
Any news yet on your dates ? 

Flutter great news on your appointment, hope you are feeling well 

Cortney good luck with the jab tonight, I agree with Madame, even with the Emla cream it still stings me if I inject it too fast. 

KD hope you and dp are well 

Loopy hope you are well and time passes quickly until your next appointment.

Karmas I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle 

Hope glad your doctors refered you quickly, hope you get your appointment with the clinic soon 

I'm sorry if I missed anyone 

Afm first scan after starting stims 
There are follicles but very small.
Hopefully they start to grow by the end of the week


----------



## bevvy82

madame G - My clinic wont let you cycle and then do FET unfortunately. Just gonna have to do all the tests again...lovely eh! Hope youve got lots of lovely follies in there! My Doctor said about just giving me the Crinone Gel and then a pessary as well. Didnt mention anything about any jabs? xxx

Caz - hope youre well lovely - My doctor made it quite clear that they only do 3 cycles. If the next fails, i will try the Herts and Essex fertility clinic. But praying it will be 3rd time lucky lol. Thats good to know that other clinics will still allow you to cycle if yoube already done 3. Thanks  Hope your follies have a growth spurt...have they upped your doseage? xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Bevvy 
I'm sure you will be successful but if not then when I spoke to two others clinics they saw it as a positive that I had previously shared 
I had to have a back up before I went to my appointment with them when I thought that was it

They have left me on 300 still, mine seem to be slow to start each time but when they upped dose last time bloods went too high and I had to coast so going to leave it the same until end of the week 
Fingers crossed


----------



## MadameG

Caz first scan is tomorrow morning eek! Hopefully your follys catch up, I'm sure they will  xxx

Bevvy you can have gestone with the mega needle for the hardcore (like Fay) or lubion, which is slightly more expensive but has a smaller needle for subcutaneous injection for the soft core (like me). I think some ladies don't absorb the pessaries very well and injections can be better in that case. Worth an ask? Annoying about the tests, at least your genetics won't need repeating   Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey just a quick one but promise to catch up later- I've done my first injection and it was fine... Wasn't as bad as I thought, stings a bit but all ok... Yippee!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Sorry me again... Is it normal to develop a small lump at injection area?


----------



## MadameG

Wahey! Well done Cortney! Yes it is - I only had lumps for a few days, now it just itches. DON'T scratch though as it is likely to bruise then xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Well done Cortney 🎉🎉🎉🎉
First jab is the worst 
I've got a few lumps too, don't worry 

Madame good luck with your scan and I'm in team soft core with the little Lubion needles 😂
The thought of injecting myself with the same size needle I would use on a horse ( shudder)


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies!!

Caz, hope your follies grow Hun!!

Madameg, good luck on your scan tomorrow Hun!

Pollita, thanks Hun, make sense to get pessaries week by week as its costly, is it £50 for a weeks worth then?


----------



## pollita

Well done Cortney! And yes, the first few you will have a little lump and it will definitely itch! Don't worry  

Caz, welcome back! How strange that you got locked out - the site was down for a while yesterday so maybe it had something to do with that?? I thought I was locked out too but they were doing maintenance.
Glad that you're starting off well with the follies. Best of luck for your next scan! I'm sure you'll have some lovely ones growing  

Madame, best of luck with your scan tomorrow!

Bevvy, welcome back! I'm sure your cycle will be here before you know it, but the wait seems so long. At least you have lots of wedding plans to keep you busy. How's it all coming along?

Sorry to those I missed, hope you're all well!

AFM nothing from the clinic today. Maybe tomorrow. I'm not sure if they do egg-sharing stuff on Mondays, I usually get calls from the on Tuesdays and Fridays so fingers crossed. Just want some bloomin' dates


----------



## pollita

Cortneywils said:


> Pollita, thanks Hun, make sense to get pessaries week by week as its costly, is it £50 for a weeks worth then?


No, it's £20 a week through CRGW (for a box of 15, you need 2 a day) or 90p each from Lloyds Pharmacy (ASDA is cheaper though) and you'd need approx 70 pessaries to get you from 7 to 12 weeks, so £63 (I'm sure they were cheaper a few months ago!)


----------



## MadameG

Caz I googled the gestone needles when I was deciding and my eyes nearly popped out of my head. Nope. No way. Menopur needles are big enough for me   xx

Pollita I hope you hear something tomorrow, much nicer when you can plan! Xx

I can hear DH mixing me up a Complan shake in the kitchen...yum.


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney it's £12.96 for a box of 15 cyclogest from Asda 

Polita I tried to change my email under settings and I think I mistyped the new email as I never got a confirmation email despite requesting one multiple times so I couldn't log in! 
So in the end I set up a new account but had it to wait for it to be authorised 😂
What an idiot ! 

Madame I totally agree, enjoy your shake !


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re prices of pessaries, not too badly priced!!

Madameg, enjoy your complan,  I've got a few boxes ready and about 16 bottles of protein shakes lol!
Oh no how much bigger is the menopur injections to the suprecur?


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

Sorry I don't post much, I work full time then have my dd clubs most evening after school.. 

Bethan - Heartbreaking news Hun I'm so sorry, thinking of you xx

Karmas - How u holding up Hun, been thinking about you as I know how it feels to have your cycles cancelled. Your clinic should most definitely let you egg share again.. 

Cortney- Hope your first jab went well? Sometimes I get little lumps, stings or sometimes itchy feelings after, but it soon goes down and I use hot water bottle on belly to soothe.. 

Madameg - Good luck for your scan tomorrow I hope you have lots of nice follies growing.. Is this your first scan since starting jabs? 

I hope everyone else is doing ok? Sorry I have missed some personals still learning everyones journeys lol. 

AFM - I've just done my 4th jab, it really hurt tonight stung lots   .. After last nights jab I felt really ill, had bad belly and headaches. I have my first scan on Wednesday at 11.15am. Excited but also nervous just hoping it's working fine as its my first time using menopur. EC is provisionally booked for 15th xx


----------



## MadameG

Mrs J - number 4 just done here too. Yep it's my first stims scan tomorrow. Hoping it's all going okay as I'm down to 112.5 tonight. Hoping that was enough to get going! Xx

Cortney I actually find Complan revolting   it does the job though. I'm making lots of fresh banana milkshakes too as I'm trying to drink more milk this time round. The needles aren't that much bigger, just a bit wider too. I am a wuss bag though. Did your mum come over to help? xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Mrsjx, good luck for your scan weds it's only natural to be nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine hun!

Madameg, banana milkshake, that sounds nice! I actually quite like the complan....I have the chocolate flavours! Nope I did it all on my own.....hope I done it right lol! That's good the menopur needles aren't that much bigger to the suprecur!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney as long as it's now in you, then I'm sure you did it fine! Well done you. Bleugh I really don't like them, good that you do! Yep I just blend a whole banana with milk, then add some peanut or hazlenut butter in. Yummy! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quick one as an at work but wanted to wish madameg luck for your scan Hun!

Bethan, thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Bethan hun im so so sorry huge hugs to you and take as much time as you need we are all here for you xx

Madamg good luck today hope there are lots of lovely follies there for you

Bevvy welcome back hun! 

AFM still using the supercur they told me to carry on with them until AF shows up, not sure why :/ so injecting myself pointlessly again not fab for a needle phobic the lump on my arm from the blood test has finally gone down a little but the bruise is still developing. 
No chance of us going to another clinic we already travel 50 mins to Cov and being in the midlands there isnt much choice for egg sharers here not ones that wont cost the earth anyway! 

Hope everyone else is well sorry its quick but just catching up x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies. We have our follow booked in for the 23rd so hopefully a new plan with our Frostie will make us feel better. Getting quite a lot of pain today & the blood is almost black. Hope this is all over with soon. Luckily I'm off work until next Monday.

I'm totally lost where all of you are with your cycles! So many of you are cycling right now - it's fab! Eurgh the complan - I couldn't stick that at all! So glad the jabs are going well for you all - good luck for all your upcoming scans! It's so exciting 

Big love x


----------



## trina123

Bethen I'm so sorry hunny xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya, not an exceptional scan - I do have 10 good sized follys plus a bunch of smaller ones but they are all under 10mm still. I do have the start of my tri laminar lining but it has some growing to do yet. Dose is back up to 150 and rescan on Friday. Should be enough to egg share but really hoping the rest catch up. Come on follies! Xxx

Bethan I'm so sorry lovely, I hope you're curled up in comfort with copious amounts of chocolate. I'm sure that your frostie is itching to be warmed up but hope you get some head space first. Big big love to you too xx

Thanks Karmas, Cortney and Leni  xxx

Karmas I hope you are feeling better. I must be a bit dim as I thought suprecur would suppress your natural cycle? I hope you get some proper answers about restarting soon xxxx

Hope everyone else is well - it is POURING here! X


----------



## pollita

MadameG, not a bad scan at all! Slowly but surely they are growing. 

I have to admit ladies, I'm getting quite annoyed at a certain clinic. Still no word from them after my call a week ago. I know, I know, bank holidays and they're pretty busy (and I'm pretty impatient) but I last spoke to them end of November and was promised a call back a week later which I never got. I'm starting to feel quite rejected by them, almost as if because I'm not paying I don't matter. Have even been looking up alternative clinics but most won't take me at my current weight or are too expensive. Even going abroad would cost far too much for me. 

Having a little sulk today   Sorry! There are bigger problems going on, I know x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita thanks lovely, have given myself a slap, just felt a bit deflated at the time. I actually put in a complaint at a certain clinic 18 months ago because I wasnt being contacted back and things have been pretty smooth since. I put it in writing and sent it via email. I hope you hear soon - badger them! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, how frustrating- I hate it when they say they'll call but they don't, if I call to chase them it's normally about 10 or 4 as its been only the time that I have spoken to the relevant person or I've had a call back not long after..... One thing I've learnt is they need chasing.... Like you said as we're not paying its like we don't matter... I would stick with the same clinic Hun as they know you and how your body works and how to make it right for next time... But def understand your frustration!! 

Madameg, that's good you've got that many follies and will be enough to share but by your next scan they may find more... At least they're growing slowly and you're not over responding... Really hope fri scan shows smaller follies have caught up!

Bethan, that's nice you've  still have sometime off work to get your head together... Hope dp is looking after you... Hope 23rd goes quick for you!! It's lovely you have a Frostie!

Leni, thanks Hun, hope your well and don't have to wait too long for your appt!

Trina, hope your well!

Afm, second Jab today can't make my mind up wether to jab on the same side or the other....mmmm! A question for the ladies you have been on suprecur, when did you start getting side effects?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all
Bethan I am truly sorry for your loss just keep thinking about that frostie xx
Madame and cortney Hope all is going we'll with the jabs  xx
Pollita hun it's so hard to sit and wait I hope you get an answer soon xx
Karmas I hope your ok and you get some answers soon xx
Leni trina caz and bevvy I hope your all well xx

Afm went coventry today and I have to say I am impressed
I found out I have no polyp yay so no hysteroscopy but I have found out I have pco how mad bwh had no idea yet the woman showed me it on the screen today
I have had my amh and swabs done my scan I have to have my day 3 bloods done next week and I've had my chromosomes test done too all of this in an hour finally feel like I'm getting somewhere. Next appointment after all bloods have come back xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, that's brilliant Hun! So pleased you don't have polyps... I bet it's a lot of weight lifted of your shoulders.... Can't believe bwh never picked up pco!! How mad you must be ... I hope it won't be too long til your bloods come back.. Think it took 3 weeks for mine to come back!!

Afm, I've done my 2nd jab but pleased I didn't use the elma cream..lol!


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, so sorry missed your post Hun- been busy at work so been scanning this forum quickly... Sorry you have to still carry on with the suprecur seems unfair... Really hope the clinic gives you another go!!


----------



## MadameG

Loopy woop woop! So glad you are finally on the go! Was there something that looked like a polyp?! This time next month you should have a proper direction!! Xxx

Cortney well done on the jab  xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy...

Can i ask how long it wad from when you went to your GP to your app??
Also, did you see Louise?? Did she mention about a waiting list??
Sorry for the questions its just i have been refered and wanted to grab some info from you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cortney I'm not happy with bwh at all but yeah I'm happy I don't need a hysteroscopy and they said pco isn't an issue. They said just the chromosomes one could take up to 3 months and then we shall be moving  glad your jabs are going okay 
Madame I didn't see the scan at bwh but at cov she showed me the cysts it was weird lol but she said she couldn't see any sign of a polyp it's just madness hopefully it won't be long just gives me a few months to save some more  
Hope it took about 4 or 5 weeks from referral to get appointment and then appointment was a few weeks later not long at all seen Dr rina and there was a nurse but didn't catch her name and the waiting list is upto 6 months to be matched up but I think it all depends on if anyone wants you lol I don't mind the questions glad I finally have something to share cov carpark is a nightmare tho xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Bethan I'm so sorry Hun, I'm pleased you have your frostie though and hopefully you can get it transferred soon. 

Loopy that's fantastic news !! 
I'm sooooo pleased for you, hopefully those bloods will come back quicker then they say. 

Hope i hope they get back to you soon x

Polita how bloody annoying, I think you need to politely ring, and ask where the call back from November will be as you are still waiting.
Ahhhhhhh I hope you get dates ASAP

Madameg cycle buddy with our scans now too eh?! 
Lol, I'm next in Friday too, hopefully we will have matching more positive scans then x

Cortney check you out! Already no Emla, I'm too much of a wimp to go without x

Karmas I'm so sorry, I'm pleased your arm is a bit better. 
I hope you can stop injections soon x

Leni hope you are well 

Trina hope your little girl is better now 

MrsJx good luck with your scan tomorrow x

Afm next scan Friday, hoping that I have bigger countable follicles !


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies hope you're all well  

Madame g so glad your scan went well lovely ! When is ec ? Hope the jabbing isn't to painful Xx

Loopy loo so glad all is well and better then what was first thought ! Ah I'm so glad things are finally moving in the right direction for you lovely, it's about time you've waited so long Xx

Caz how are you lovely ? Seems like loads of you are all cycling similar time frames, it's going to be a very exciting February  Xx

Bethan hope you're ok lovely and getting plenty of rest Xx

Karmas hope you're getting plenty of rest and are ok too lovely, that is pants you still have to have the injections  xx

Cortney that's fab news not having to use the emla cream !! I have bought some cause I'm feeling like some second hand pin cushion atm lol xx

Mrsj good luck with your scan tomorrow lovely Xx

Pollita I'm sorry they are taking their time getting back to you, will you have to have all the tests done again ? Xx

Hope everyone else is well sorry if I have missed anyone I will catch up a bit more tomorrow I'm absolutely knackered xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Caz, thanks Hun, I'm so chuffed I managed to inject myself as I would of thought I'd chicken out and call my mum over to do it lol! It's not that bad without the elma cream,, might use it for the menopur injections until I get use to the needle lol! Not long til Friday, hope you've got plenty of lovely follies Hun!

Fluttershy,  thanks Hun! Have you tries injecting in your tummy yet? I can imagine you're feeling like a pin cushion bless ya! Hope you and bean is ok! When is your next scan?

Bethan, hope you're ok lovely and looking after yourself!!

Karmas, hope AF turns up so so you can stop the jabs! So sorry Hun! 

KD, hope you're ok and dp is better!

Leni, hope you can get started soon!!

Trina, hope you're ok Hun!

Pollita, give CRGW a call Hun as I think you've been waiting long enough! Hope you get an appt soon!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey Cortney, yep jabbing in the belly now it hurts a bit but not as much as it was in my thighs. I'm still awaiting the scan the Dr booked and the midwife also is arranging a scan too, but these things seem to take their time lol. Hope you're well lovely xx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi Everyone

Just got home from Clinic, I have lots of follies but all under 10mm and 1 at 10mm.. But Nurse said its still very early and normal to be that size still. I had my bloods taken and I'm awaiting a call from them before 5pm as to whether I up the dose or stay on 150. I have to go back Friday for 2nd scan and so on every 2 days. EC is provisionally 15th or 18th.. 

I'm having IMSI with this cycle, has anyone else ever had this procedure? I'm hoping our fertilisation rate is a lot higher this cycle with IMSI   

I just hope my follies all start growing now, I raised my concerns with the nurse about 2 of my cycles being cancelled at my old clinic due to understimulating and she assured me she won't let that happen and I'll be fine! 

Let's hope so, hope everyone else is doing good today? I have a banging headache  

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Mrs J we had imsi last time and will do this time. We had 7/8 fertilise with SSR sperm. At work but will catch up later - you are on the right track lovely xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Ladies....ladies...you'll never believe this...


I saw the sun today for the first time in what feels like years  Had a lovely stroll on the beach with the dog for an hour, have managed to clean my car (it's been neglected for a while since vacuums + rain = bad news!) and managed to get some work done.

Mrs J, lots of follies is good news! Hope they all continue to grow well  x

Flutter, glad the belly jabs are kinder to you. I can't imagine having to do them in my thigh   As for tests, they don't do all of them again but they do retest the STD ones before each cycle anyway, so when (or if I ever  ) get another treatment planning appointment they will take more blood for those I expect

Cortney, how brave of you to do them without emla  I did some of my suprecur without the cream because the needle is so small (and my trigger shot to, that one is a breeze!!!) but definitely recommend it for the menopur - don't try to be a hero!  The needle is a little bigger and doesn't go in as easily as the suprecur one (although still not too difficult, just different!) I'll be ordering a big old tube of the stuff for my next one. 

Caz, Madame, hope you're both ok - good luck with your next scans! Are you both using hot water bottles to grow those eggs?  

Bethan, still thinking of you both and sending lots of positive thoughts   Glad to hear you're off work, you need some time to yourself x

Loopy, glad you're finally moving forward!

Hello and good wishes to anyone I have missed - it's so busy in here I'm losing track!

AFM...........nothing to report really. Desperate to lose a little weight while I'm waiting. I'm still a stone down from my last cycle but could stand to lose a bit more. I've worked out that if I want or need to change clinics I need to lose another 35-40 lbs to be accepted because they have a ridiculously low threshold


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, glad you had some sunshine, it makes you feel so much better seeing some sun... I had sun here to! Sounds like you made the most of it! Don't worry I will use the elma cream for the menopur as I heard it stings a bit and the needles thicker, do will make sure I'm stocked up. Shame you still haven't heard from the clinic, hope they call back soon... Personally I would call them Hun!

MrJx, so glad you've got plenty of follies!! Hope your scan goes well fri!

Hope everyone's having a good evening! I've just done my 3rd jab!!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita what is this sun you speak of? What does it look like?! Seriously we are grey skies and rain here. I did see it for a little bit at the weekend though and it was magical! Wow that sounds pretty tough with the BMI, hats off to you for losing a stone though  I know D is in on Friday if you wanted to try then - have you tried emailing A? I'm sure she's surgically connected to her emails! I haven't been using a hot water bottle and didn't last time either....I am tempted to try anything though! Did you last time? Xx

MrsJ did you get your call? Xx

Cortney glad the jabs are going well, you're practically a pro now  xxx

Flutter glad the jabs are slightly better! Ec should be Tuesday or Wednesday xx

Ovaries are definitely a bit more uncomfortable here so hopefully Friday's scan will be better! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. I did speak to them today and was told to expect a call back end of this week or beginning of next week, so we'll see. Madameg, yes I used a hot water bottle last time after my second scan was showing slow/minimal growth. Not sure if it did anything, mind you. I got 19 mature eggs in the end but they also upped my menopur to the max so who knows  Like you say, anything's worth a try and if it's not going to cause any harm I'd give it a shot (I definitely will from the start next time)

And yes, was very surprised by the big yellow thing in the sky! When I woke up yesterday it was blazing through my bedroom window and I was so confused. However, in the 15 minutes it took me to dress and drive to the beach it started to storm  Today was a lot better - cold, fresh, but sunny. I think that's our summer sorted for the year!!!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita so glad you nudged them! Hopefully you will get some news ASAP. A heat pack is in the microwave now, we shall see! I hate this time of year, I really need to spend time outside and it is just not happening at the mo. Come on sun, get your butt over to England xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

My stomach has felt so uncomfortable today after scan yest dread having scans if I get to the injection part 
Where do you get the elma cream from? I have a massive bruise where my bloods where taken yest I don't normally bruise 
Hope everyone is ok I haven't seen any whether today as I was at work from 9-6 my lil boy told his teachers he might be having a brother or sister yest and they was ready to come and congratulate me lol good job I know them and my nan got upset because my lil boy said he wishes he could have a brother or sister and she said she wishes she could help us bless her xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Evening All, 

Well clinic called me and asked me to slightly up my dose from 150 to 187.5 for 2 nights.. Apparently my Estrogen levels are still quite low too, I'm just preying something good happens in next few days    

Loopy Loo my little girl is exactly the same, she's dying to be a big sister she has so much love to give such a little sweetheart.. It breaks your heart don't it xx

I'm starting to feel the effects of menopur now, ovaries throbbing, tired and banging headaches! Back to clinic Friday at 11.15 (4hr round trip)  

Hope everyone else is doing ok today I'm off to bed now, Night xx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ hopefully it will give you the boost you need! My ovaries are definitely more full after two slightly higher doses again! I'm back on Friday too...with a four hour round trip too. Will all be worth it in the end  xx

Loopy ouch poor you. Was it an abdominal scan? All the baselines and stims scans are internal   I've had some monster bruises from blood tests too, I'm sure I had a doctor who was a closet vampire! Your little one sounds like such a cutie. I think it can be tough for family sometimes as really there is nothing they can do to help. You'll get there though  xxxx


----------



## Onmyown

Hi. I've not been on for a couple of weeks because my mum hasn't been too well. I hope you're all doing well! I am still waiting on a recipient which can obviously take months but I'm looking into starting folic acid supplements. I was wondering if anyone knew which ones were the best ones. There are so many brands it gets confusing. There's random ones you can buy for £1 at bargain shops then there's more expensive holland and Barrett ones, to pregnacare which are about £10! Any ideas ladies? I'm lost!


----------



## MadameG

Welcome back Onmyown, I hope your mum is feeling better. A normal strength folic acid is 400mg, if you are just taking that then I would personally buy it from a supermarket or health shop that I trusted, then I would feel confident that it wasn't just a sugar tablet! I personally take pregnacare conception as it contains lots of other good things that should aid conception, although it is pricey. Boots and HB often do promotions on it which helps. I have heard good things about the Severn seas (?) version too xxx

Girls, have any of you who have previously cycled ever felt really down during it? I feel totally flat and can't seem to pick myself up. I don't even feel particularly negative...just flat! I'm sure it's the hormones   xxx


----------



## KDJay

hi everyone!

Onmyown - we have taken pregnacare conception - i think it is worth spending that little bit extra and they include other vits too including zinc which is really important. 

Madame  - oh no honey sorry to hear your feeling like that I know exactly what you mean as i have felt like that just not when I was cycling. For some weird reason I felt perkier than i have ever when I was cycling?!?! No i am off the drugs i feel worse ! lol It is such a full on process and a rollercoaster (cliche I know!)


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope you're all well.  


Mrsj sounds promising though, they are growing which is good, it's better to have low levels than high as high levels can be detrimental in the sense if you get ohss or it can lead to cancelled cycles. I'm sure things will progress nicely, I know the pain of traveling to and from, I had to do a lot whilst going through treatment, I was there 7 days out of 9, 4 of those in a row lol and I live 2 1/2 - 3 hours away so a round trip could be between 5/6/7 hours on a bad day of traffic Xx 

Loopy loo, I too had pain after my first scan, it wasn't a pleasant time that's for sure it also brought period on ! The second scan I had was while af was in flow, that wasn't very pleasant either but the other scans were more comfortable. That's so sweet of your little one, I'm so glad things are finally moving forward for you your little ones dream will be a reality soon lovely, keep positive and keep on at the clinics too  xx

Pollita welcome well well your mentioning of that golden ball in the sky has reached my neck of the woods, it's absolutely beautiful today, ( well this afternoon is, this morning wasn't very nice at all.) Makes me feel good when the sun is out  I'm glad you managed to speak to your clinic, hopefully things get moving soon for you Xx

Madame g omg can't believe ec is so soon !!! Ahhh I bet you're excited ! I didn't feel low, quite the opposite like Kdjay I felt really good, I was fed up of traveling by the end of it though, and I had a few hissy fits with the oh about the injections and doing them a specific way. But I don't remember feeling down. But I can't remember much from last week, my memory lately is blurgh lol. I think it could well be to do with the hormones, are you tired with it too ? Xx

Onmyown welcome back I hope you get moving forward soon. I took pregnacare, Tesco have a deal on at the moment where it is 3 for 2. They are a bit pricey but they are worth it in my eyes as they have all you need in one tablet. Xx

Bethan hope you're ok lovely Xx

Karmas hope you're on too lovely. Xx

Cortney hope you are well as well lovely, where are you again in your cycle  sweets ? Xx 

Kdjay hope you and your dp are doing well too, when is your scan ? Xx

Hope everyone else is good, I've got to see my consultant next month, literally the 22nd of February absolute joke it's so far away, I tried to arrange a different time for the appointment as I'm at the dentist then and they said no, I'd have to cancel my appointment and be seen end of March !! I'd only have 16 weeks before I'd give birth. I know the nhs are short on a few things but surely that's a ridiculous waiting time to change an appointment ? Any way enough of my moaning for the day lol. Hope you all have and are having a better day then me  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, really hope you hear from the clinic soon Hun as it'll be lovely to have some dates to look forward to, I emailed Debbie and requested treatment planning and she gave me the appt straight away!! It's been a bit chilly today but we've had sunshine... So lovely to see some sun! Need another holiday I think!

Loopy, sorry you've experienced tummy pains... So glad things are moving for you I bet you'll be so blessed to get started! So sweet your little boy wanting a little bro/sis I bet you can't wait to tell him one day that he will be! I got my elma cream from chemist direct!! Fast delivery and good service!

Bethan, hope you're ok lovely!!

Fluttershy, sorry to hear you're having problems with your consultant appts it seems it had to be their way or no way!! When is baba due? I'm on my 4th day of DR!

Onmyown, welcome back! I use asda's version of Pregnacare with omega as I compared the label to Pregnacare and it was the same!

KD, hope you and dp are ok!

Madameg, sorry to hear you're feeling like that Hun! Hope you feel more yourself soon!! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

MrsJx, that's good your levels are not too high, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

AFM, not much to report really, went swimming with a work colleague after work and had lunch which was nice... I've got nothing but injections on the brain lol! X


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is ok 

Flutter that is ridiculous! Especially as you are asking to change the appointment now, it's not like it's next week ! 

Cortney I know exactly what you mean about injections I the brain! Cancelled going out tonight as couldn't cope with not doing my injection on time, had to work yesterday evening and doing it in the work toilet was not easy, or quick, God knows what they thought I was doing.
When I came back I got asked if I was ok ? (Awkward!) 
Also thank you for the asda own pregnacare tip. 

Kd jay hope dp is better now and it's not long until your scan 

Madame yes I think it's normal, I'm not feeling great, also a sense of dread. I think some of it is the desperation to want it to work, then there's the stress of the scans. That's before any drug side effects. Urghh
Big hugs  
Good luck for tomorrow's scan x

Onmyown welcome back, hope you get matched soon
I've been taking the basic folic acid with vitamin D, the ones Cortney suggested sound good 

MrsJX good luck tomorrow for your scan, I hope the increase in dose does the trick 

Loopy I hope you are feeling better soon, how sweet of your little boy x
I got Emla cream online from Chemist Direct but have previously got it from behind the counter st Boots and 
Super drugs.

Polita hope you are well, what a ridiculously low threshold ! 
Hope that phone call is quick.

Hope I haven't missed anyone

Afm next scan tomorrow, I'm not sure tbh I've had no symptoms.
Pleased the syranel headaches have gone but was expecting at least some bloating by now. 
Hope they are growing ok x


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, sorry you had to cancel tonight, tbh I would of done the same as if be scared I'd forget lol! Also 2 weeks ago I went into boots and asked for anaesthetic cream and they said they wasn't allowed to sell them anymore!!... Good luck on your scan tomorrow!!

I'm day 4 on DR and no symptoms other than feeling bloated!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Cortney, I'm due the 9th of August but I will be booked in the week of the 25th of July for c section, my pelvis doesn't open properly so I'm in 2 weeks early as its too risky to let me go full term. Which my my Dr and midwife suggested so I had hoped to talk to the consultant a bit sooner cause it seems stupid waiting 7 weeks to see her ? Or maybe I'm just being impatient I don't know lol. 
Why did I think you're further along ?   I think I'm confusing you with Madame g, I'm sorry hun I forgot you've got a scan on the 18th. I must pay more attention Xx

Caz good luck for your scan tomorrow lovely, I really hope it goes well. I'm glad the headaches have gone, I didn't know that asdas own brand had the same stuff in,  that's very handy to know.  xx

Soooo has anyone got any nice holiday plans this year ? Xx


----------



## pollita

re: emla cream, I buy mine online (express chemist) because they do 30g tubes which I need to last the course of IVF. However, I have managed to get the tiny 5g tubes from Tesco (chemist) before but they will grill you about why you need it, so be warned  The last time I picked some up from there they said that they weren't allowed to sell the large tubes for some reason...but it's still good to know if you run out and urgently need some. 

Flutter, wow to already have some idea when baby will hopefully arrive, that's wonderful! Glad you got some of our nicer weather today haha. It was beautiful here too but so, so cold. Had a little shock when I checked the forecast for next week to see there's snow predicted here  

Cortney, hope DR is going ok! You're getting closer and closer to your scan now. Isn't time flying?  

Caz, glad the headaches have gone, best of luck tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well!

AFM, no news...yet! I am still lost with which day it is but tomorrow is Friday so I could possibly hear back tomorrow


----------



## Onmyown

Thank you for the advice ladies. Pregnacare seem ps like the most popular option here then! It does seem to have a couple of added extras in there to boost me up a bit so I'll get some at the weekend. My mum is a lot better now thanks madameG. Still waiting to be matched with a recipient but hoping it won't be too long. I hope everyone is well and healthy x


----------



## MadameG

Evening ladies,

Flutter you are bang on - I am pretty tired as I've been having night sweats since I started suprecur and they wake me up every night as I'm boiling! Last time I was so excited and I was during DR but the last few days in like a pancake. Feeling better this evening so hopefully tomorrow will be even brighter. Ec is (hopefully) coming round fast... That's crazy about the consultant - surely if you need consultant care then you should be seen by a - consultant - early on?! You've got an amazing year ahead, that's one thing for sure  xxx

Cortney yep I'm injection brain too. It definitely took over my Christmas so I personally won't choose to cycle then again, if I have to! Are you still feeling normal? Xx

Caz thanks lovely   I'm feeling better than earlier - picked up my clexane and prednisolone and felt more productive. Our follies better have been busy the last few days! What time are you scanning? I'm at 11 xx

Pollita surely it must be luck Friday tomorrow for you?? Hope you get some news. Snow?! You mean it gets cold here too?! None for us....grey skies and rain   xx

KD thanks lovely, I was bouncing off the walls with excitement last time, hoping tomorrow's scan will get me there again. When is your first scan together?? Xx

Onmyown hopefully it won't be too long for you to start hun xxx

Hope everyone else is okay, scan for me in the morning, hoping for good news      Xx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck scanners - Caz and MrsJ I think! X

....I can see the orange ball of fire! It's gonna be a good day! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Morning all, hope you are all well I took a few days off to sort myself out every time im ill i try to get back to normal too quickly and end up making myself worse so just needed a few days off to do nothing. Feeling much better physically now though and we heard back from Louise I emailed her asking why they were still keeping me on the Suprecur and if the other couple had decided on a new match or if they were going to wait. 

She has said they are keeping me on the jabs because if they dont the ohss may appear because my ovaries wont be suppressed any more and could go in to overdrive, I suppose thats a good thing because it means its reducing my ovaries quicker than normal, so will continue the jabs until AF shows up (they said 2 weeks after stopping menopur but knowing me its going to be ages.

Some good news though she has spoken to Dr Rina and she has said I can go again in 2 months so about March time but the other couple are not willing to wait so I will have to be matched again she has also said if I want one I can go back in for a follow up appt with Dr Rina, should I go do you think? If they are letting me cycle again I dont want to rock the boat too much but I do want to know how it happened and why such a high dose to start with etc 

Sorry for the lack of personals havent been able to catch up just yet will do later 

Good luck for your scans today ladies


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I don't think a follow up will rock the boat - that way you can get all your questions answered and she may suggest some changes to your protocol too. You are still their patient and you deserve to be cared for properly  so so glad you are feeling better though lovely, March will come round so quick xxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you for the good lucks, on the way now.
Scan at 11am Madame hopefully good news at exactly the same time xx

Karmas that's good news re March and the suppressing of your ovaries.
I def think you should have a follow up, I've always find it really positive to talk though the next plan. 
I really don't think it be be a negative. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies just a quick one... Will do personals when it's not so busy at work!! Just wanted to wish MrsJx, madameg and Caz good luck for there scans!!


----------



## KDJay

Karmas you should def go in for a follow-up, it is not rocking the boat you deserve answers and you need to hash it out with them so it doesn't happen again.xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, I would def go to the follow up and hopefully they'll start you on a lower dose next time... That's def good news their letting you cycle again.... That's brilliant!!

Madameg, it certainly takes over your life!! Haven't felt much different other than some twinges in my ovaries especially my left one and a pain in my side between my waist and belly button it's like a pressure pain- it feels like someone is poking me lol! Hope your scans goes ok!!

Pollita, time is certainly flying by its weird as I've been waiting since August and now I've finally started!! Hope you get a call today!

Fluttershy, must be weird to already know your babas date of birth lol! My mum was the same she had c-sections!! Seems weird the consultant is taking their time to see you!!
Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## MadameG

Much better scan today - 17 good sized ones now. EC on Wednesday woohoo!! I think I'm up to a scone on the flatness scale   come on 2016! Xx

Cortney glad you're okay (minus the odd sensations!) your baseline is creeping closer now! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Woohoo!! Yay!! Well done madameg!! That's lots of follies!!

Can I ask what symptoms you had on DR?


----------



## Cortneywils

Also what happens if I don't bleed before my baseline would they give me meds to encourage bleeding?


----------



## Caz2424

Wayheyyyy go Madame g fantastic 

Cortney I just had headaches whilst DR, I'm sorry I don't know about meds re bleed, I'm sure it will be ok though and you will have one xx

My scan was better, 10 OK follicles, prob EC Wed or Thursday 
Feeling better but would have liked more as last time I had 20 on scans. 
But it only takes one right ?!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies 

Well done madame g !! That's brilliant news  have you asked them about the tiredness maybe it's the drugs having an effect on your body lovely. Ah ec on Wednesday !! So exciting !! xx

Caz well done too too lovely !! Another ec next week this is going so quickly but I'm glad you ladies are doing well  xx

Karmas Defo go to the follow up, you have every right to ask questions about the last treatment and the one coming up. It as a shame the recipient didn't want to stay. Maybe she is limited by time lovely Xx

Cortney I too will be having a c section, I don't know the exact date yet, they just said they will aim for the week of the 25th the consultant will book me in for the exact date at the appointment. I'm unsure what they will do hun, sorry I can't you there xx

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney, last time I had really bad headaches and felt a bit 'hungover' no matter how much (water!!) I drank. This time, no headaches, the odd few moments of DR hangover but night sweats every darn night. I'm sure you'll bleed as planned lovely, my AF has been a few days late both times. If it comes to it then I'm sure the clinic will have some tricks up their sleeves xx

Fluttershy cheers hun. No I didn't as I feel a lot better today and I'm certain the tiredness is from being woken up with the night sweats. Hopefully I'll be off suprecur in a few days too - yay! Xx

Caz sounds like a good scan to me - plus you still have plenty of days for the others to catch up  Are you going to blast or day three? Xx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi all 

Well done to MadameG and Caz that's great news on your scans   We may all be having EC next week!! How exciting.. 

Well my scan went well too, I had lots of follicles growing nicely, 4 around 11mm. They have all grown since 2 days ago as I upped dose a little.. My Estogen levels have gone up too  I'm waiting for call to see if I stay on the same for weekend or up it a touch more.. I start cetrotide tomorrow and back to clinic Monday.. My EC is provisionally Friday. 

Karmas that's great news you can egg share again, and I agree with everyone else def go for follow up and raise your concerns and discuss them.. 

Hope everyone else is ok? It's the weekend Yay!! I'm off to London tomorrow to celebrate my dads birthday for a meal and I got him tickets to see a Beatles tribute in the O2 so looking forward to that.. 

Hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## KDJay

Hi everyone, sorry not posted for a while but I have been following everyone

Big scare for us today, gf's first day back at work since ET and she calls me saying she is bleeding (bright red and not spotting) she is in tears so a colleague gave her an injection of progesterone (Gestone) and she went to EPU. we are devastated! they scanned her , she is 5 weeks 4 days and the sonographer said that everything looks as it should (there are two pregnancies) and that she just needs to take it easy and carry on the meds and wait till our scan next week at our clinic. I feel like I have been through every emotion I feel drained and I am also stuck at work 60 miles away from my gf! I suppose we just have to see how things go. I feel emotinlaly drained and just pray this is not the end but I feel like it is


----------



## MadameG

KD sending big hugs   Congrats on your lovely little twins! Bleeding is so so common but I would definitely call your clinic and get her progesterone checking, in case that is the cause. Plenty of cuddles for you two tonight xxxx

MrsJ glad your scan went well too! Monday is our final scan here. Enjoy your concert! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Mrsjx fantastic news on your scan lovely, I seem to have missed you out on my last post, so sorry lovely I get a bit lost on here at times. Tbh ive far exceeded my stay on this thread but I wanted to stay to see how everyone is getting on Xx

Kdjay I'm so sorry you had a scare like that hun. It must be utterly heart wrenching especially not being able to be with her. Bleeding is common, and sometimes ladies have massive fist size clots and still have a normal pregnancy so it is a huge worry. However my lovely you had a scan and everything is going ok and seems normal so that is a good sign. I know it's not going to make you feel any less worried. Is your do on cyclogest pessaries still ? Xx


----------



## KDJay

Madame and Flutter thank you for your well wishes - I know I have offered the same advice to others myself but when it is you it is just devastating I cant feel my legs! I feel like this is it for us I really do. Madame - we called our clinic they said just to continue with the meds and adding in the Gestone injections and that they will see us next week for our scan. I suppose she is on extra progesterone with the pessaries and now the gestone so any point in measuring her progesterone?

Flutter - she is on utrogestan pessaries, i dont know why as most people seem to be on cyclogest which can be put up the other way but utogestan cant x


----------



## MadameG

KD aw hun, have faith as you have had a scan today and all was well - could they see where the bleeding is coming from? If she's on the gestone then I think that should be enough. I started with utrogeston and only switched as they were giving me thrush last time. They will do the same thing and the gestone will do more xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thank you Madame - although I built myself up that things like this may arise it doesnt stop it hurting as much as I do right now especially since I am still stuck in work and just want to hold her. They couldn't see where the bleeding was coming from (I dont think!) It was so hard not being there as I woudl be the ones asking the questions. I said to her male colleague that he saw my babies before me! lol - he also saw her bum doing the Gestone for her haha! something has made me laugh today anyway xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Kd jay massive congratulations 🎉🎉🎉🎉
But so sorry about that horrible scare.  
I hope you get to see dp soon and have a good cry together to let all the stress out x 
With the extra gestone you are doing everything possible and try to trust the scan, I'm sure I've read bleeding is even more common in a twin pregnancy although nothing is more frightening then seeing it xxx

Fluttershy it's lovely having you still on the thread  especially as you are a positive success story, gives everyone hope xx

Mrsjx great news on the scan, next week will be our week x

Had a call from my clinic, going to up the menophur for the weekend and see where we are at Monday 
Fingers crossed


----------



## pollita

KD, omg such a scare. I hope everything gets a bit better and you can both have a somewhat relaxing weekend. Congrats on twins right now!

Caz, I can't believe how quickly EC is coming up! Grow little follies  

Mrs Jx, great news on the scan!

Cortney, they can give you drugs to start a bleed but try not to worry - I didn't bleed until about 3 days before my baseline scan (I think I was still bleeding a little when I had it done) and all was fine. I was starting to worry it wasn't going to turn up! Someone on here (maybe bethan or fay) had to have drugs to kickstart bleeding last spring x

Hope everyone else is doing well! x

AFM, no news from the clinic today, boo! lol I've been recruiting hair stylists and make up artists all day - anyone want a job? lol Got interviews with the shortlisted ones tomorrow so it's taking my mind off babies


----------



## MadameG

KD I can only imagine how frightening it must be. You two are doing everything you can though, so Theo ou thing you can do is have faith and believe that everything will be fine   You will see your babies next week and I'm sure it'll be magical  xxx

Pollita that sounds like a fun day! Rubbish about the call...I do know they have two inspections next week and everyone is totally manic and stressed, but they should have called you still   Xx

Caz I'm back Monday too xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u all it means so much, sorry for not doing personals barley functionin at the moment - can't believe I had become so attached. I don't know how u ladies do this time and time again , I feel rubbish and still not by her side yet! Thank u all xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, I'm so sorry you've had a nasty shock- how horrible you couldn't of held her hand but sounds like she was looked after by a work colleague! But that's brilliant news babies are ok- congrats on the twins, I'm sure all is fine Hun it's normal to panic! I bet you'll be hugging her as soon as you get through the door!

Caz, that's good hope Monday will bring you bigger and more follies!!

MrJx, good news on your scan.... Hope you enjoy your concert! My mum loves the Beatles and my sister took her to see Paul McCartney a few years ago!

Madameg, thanks I've not long done jab 5!! 9 more to go til Monday lol! Just had a thought must remember to take suprecur with me just incase I'm not back in time- oh sorry if this sounds dumb do I have to take the blue bag (that the needles were in) with me? Also will it be Debbie doing my scan?

Pollita, how annoying waiting for that phone to ring, I would send an email just to remind them you're still waiting! Sounds like you've had a busy day! Ooh! Congrats on the weightloss it's such an amazing achievement- I've gone from 12st4 to 8st1 and feel so much better!!

Fluttershy, sorry I got confused I thought it was a definite date for c-section!  Please don't leave us yet as we like having you here.... You're our light at the end of the tunnel!!

Enjoy your weekend- I'm working so won't be fun at all lol!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay, I truly do feel for you both lovely, is she in any pain at all ? I know it's hard but please try and remain positive. I know it's easy for me to say this. Sometimes you bleed and they don't know where it comes from but it can still be ok lovely. Has she had anymore bleeding ? I've not heard of them pessaries, but there's a few drugs I've not heard of and some ladies are on. I hope all is well soon and it's nothing to worry about xx

Cortney I'm not going anywhere yet lovely, I want to see all you lovely ladies with bfps  xx


----------



## KDJay

Hey flutter no not really in pain , yes she is still bleeding but not as heavy (I think) let's see how we are over the weekend? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I took everything with me initially   if you like you can take just the blue bag, as it will keep everything safe on the way home. Don't forget your treatment guide so she can fill in the drug doses etc. I was still bleeding at baseline this time round xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay, I'm not an expert or anything like that hun. but looking at a few posts on the forum. And I know everyone is different but as long as there's no pain in most cases it is ok to have some bleeding, I too have read bleeding with twins is also more common. But pain with heavy bleeding is something to be worried about. I know that is probably not much of a comfort to you both lovely, can she rest over the weekend ?  If she can take it easy and rest as much as possible. I know it must be such a worrying time and nothing will make this feel any better at the moment  but if I can help in anyway lovely please feel free to pm me or write on here. I will try my best to help you. Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u so so much ladies , yes no pain flutter but when I saw her she showed me pics of the clots and they don't look good - clinging on to the fact that she saw these before the scan and the babies were still there. I too have followed posts like mine and I haven't seen them having happy endings when it's comes to clots on the whole. Yes she is going to completely rest, that's what the doctor told her at the epu and her work have been amazing!


----------



## Bubbles12

KD - Just to put your mind at ease, it is very common for bleeding when expecting twins.... There is an actual thread on it somewhere on FF.

Hope the bleeding stop soon so you can both go back to being excited for your 2 little beans xx


----------



## KDJay

Thank u hope - I will try and find that thread! All the clot stories if have read have not had happy endings on the signatures  clinging on here! And this morning I realised that she injected the gestone (IM) with a drawing up needle! U have to laugh otherwise u would cry/argue! For some reason she has been carrying aroun the Lubion needles instead of the gestone ones! At the clinic now to pick up a prescription for more gestone and hoping someone will find me needles! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, I really praying all is ok Hun, hope dp is able to rest weekend... Really keeping my fingers crossed sweet !

Afm, think DR side effects are starting as I've woke up with a banging headache lucky a few paracetamols helped, also feel abit hot and clammy.... But could be AF as its due so could be coincidence!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Think this might be the link hope was on about Kdjay

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230826.msg6197911#msg6197911

Cortney I hope the headaches go, nothing worse then feeling rubbish whilst on meds. Not long now till your scan.  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Yep... thats the one flutter thanks.

Sorry i couldnt upload, my phone is pants x


----------



## KDJay

Thank u ladies for bringing that thread to my attention I have spent the last couple of hours reading from the start and it has made me feel sooo much better, even if we don't have their success as least it will keep the waiting more bearable knowing there is hope - thank u xxx

Hope u are all well and good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I just hope all ends in a happy ending for you both. There's is always hope, that's what makes us go through the whole process, the hope for what we want. I will be keeping everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Can i officially join??

Ive been lurking for ages with the odd comment here and there but ive been waiting to get my referal which has now come through. My App is on Feb 15th 
Its still ages away but i guess it will soon come around.

Im going to the same clinic that loopy is at and where Karmas was/is too, they made my gorgeous son in 2014, he is currently 8 months old and filling his nappy whilst we are having a cuddle. Nice!

Im slightly worried about him when i attend my apps at the clinic as i dont want to appear to be rubbing anyones nose in it but i have nobody else to sit him, family are not being told this time. Anyone trying for a 2nd? Caz?? Loopy (i think) what did you do?

X


----------



## trina123

Hi all sorry I've been missing I have had issues  with  my health and still having tests hope I can still egg share my joints in my hands and feet have starting  giving me pain great  news on scans ladies kd I had bleeding I was so worried but docters said very common  in the first 12 weeks great news on the twins  hope this will be my second  time I'm just going to take her with me I saw babies there when I was  there gave me hope


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry to hear about your joints trina. Im having problems with my Hip and im having physio on it at he moment. I shouldnt think it will affect egg sharing.

I have never minded seeing children in the clinic but someone posted on FF a few months ago saying how angry they were and now i worry.

Have you managed to talk hubby round to trying again then? Xx


----------



## pollita

I often see children attend my clinic with their parents - I'd imagine a lot of people can't find childcare at such short notice, especially when they're going 3 times a week for a few weeks running. Personally it doesn't bother me (it's actually quite nice to see that it worked for them and they're back again, except when the children are little terrors and it makes me rethink my decision  Kidding!)

However, I can understand how it can be upsetting. My clinic has 3 waiting areas, two in the main room, separated by a partial wall/large pillar, and another outside the office on the balcony/landing. Sometimes I see people with children wait out there, possibly to spare any upset, and sometimes I see people wait out there because there are children in the main room.


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone

Kdjay thinking of you and dp, try to keep positive, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both xxx

Trina poor you, hope your joints improve soon for you 

Cortney sounds like dr, are you drinking tons, it does help x

Flutter hope you are well 

Madame g hope those follicles are growing nicely x 

Polita glad you are keeping busy, hope the interviews went well. 
I hope Monday brings the phone call. 
It does go really quick once you get matched doesn't it's
If only the 2ww would go that quick hey ! 😂

Hope the last 3 cycles I had to bring dd for a lot of the appointments but always waited either outside the waiting rooms. 
Like in the corridor bits or in the corner of a small waiting room. 
I saw I think the same post, it really worried me but I had no choice. 
I found up to about age 1 it was easy. I timed appointment times with a nap and the walk in the pushchair normally sent her to sleep. 
Now she's 2 it's not so easy. 
I've had quite a few 'Physio appointments ' recently that I've needed babysitters for ... 
But I downloaded some Mickey Mouse onto iPad for her to watch during bloods and scans. 
There is no easy way round it. 
I try and just stay in a corner and stay quiet 😂
One tip, I tell them the times I'm bringing her and they see me a lot quicker. 
I asked them too so we were out the way


----------



## Bubbles12

Thank you Caz and Polita.

I rememberat the Lister there were many waiting rooms and chairs out in the corridor so it could be quite easy to seperate yourself from nearly everyone.
At my clinic, you litrally walk in from outside, into the waiting area and reception (a desk) it at the other end so no getting away.
My son will have a childminder so providing she hasnt got too many on the day, i may be able to nip him in there whilst i have my app.

Caz, i havent forgot about you and your cycle hun, i am reading but now, i am hoping to be a little more active i can perhaps offer better support to you. Seems your cycle has gone super quick.
X


----------



## Caz2424

Thanks so much Hope

Yes it has gone super quick, scan on Monday to see if ready for EC Wednesday. 

You are right about the lister, it is easy to get out of the way. Still I really hate the idea that I'm upsetting people. 😕

Your clinic does not sound as easy to do that.
Hopefully if you bring you ds with you, you might be able to time a nap time like I used too 😀

So pleased to see you staying on the thread xx


----------



## trina123

I love that that hope and caz are back as I cycled around the same time  as you both hubby would like a baby new 2 hope but you no man he is more level headed then me thank goodness  but really happy to start  again but worried about it not working


----------



## KDJay

Hope - it doesn't bother me I have seen ppl with children and I find it encouraging and that the clinic has made it work for them before but I have thought when I  am there that it is quite a ballsy thing to do as I don't know how others feel about it but if u have children u can't expect everyone to have someone that can babysit all that time 

Trina - so has dp come around to trying again ? 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hope yay to you officially joining back in! There was a little boy at the clinic yesterday and I was pondering that exact question. I think ultimately having a little one in tow can cause upset to someone wherever you are, as if you (and I have definitely been there) are having a down day about infertility it is hard to have the reminder of it right in front of you. I think if children are allowed at your clinic then I wouldn't worry about it. As the other girls have said, getting childcare at the last minute isn't always easy and you deffo don't need the extra stress when you are cycling xxx

Trina sorry to hear you have been struggling, I hope you come out on top soon. The cooler weather plays havoc with my joints xxx

Caz how are you doing? I'm feeling rather squished now xxx

Cortney rubbish about the headaches, I hope they settle soon. Stims normally knocks them on the head (pardon the pun) xxx

KD hope things have settled for your girlfriend today, been thinking of you xxx

Hope everyone else is well xx

Feeling pretty squished now so Wednesday can't come soon enough! Had family here today and it was nice just hanging out and playing Monopoly, worlds away from IVF! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning- just a quick one before I leave for work!!

Hope, welcome back!! Re bringing little one with you I wouldn't worry! It wouldn't bother me the slightest if someone bought their baby with them- knowing me I would smile at them lol! If there are women who get funny about then it's wrong because you can't hide babies there everywhere you go- even pg ladies!

KD, I hope you and dp are ok!

Madameg, thanks I haven't woke up with headache yet but will bring pain killers just incase... I bet weds can't come soon enough!

Fluttershy, thanks Hun, hope you and baba are well!

Caz, MrsJx and madameg- have you all got your scans tomorrow? Good luck!

Pollita, hope you hear from the clinic soon!

Trina, sorry to hear you're suffering from your joints! I'm sure it won't effect egg sharing!

Sorry if missed anyone have a good day ladies


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies great to see ec is around the corner dp has come round but worried about me getting my hopes up kd how is everything  flutter wow almost 12 weeks let's hope 2016 is the year for us all xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Madame - glad your feeling squished, hopefully means lots of eggies.

How are you feeling Caz

Trina, glad DP has come around... strangely, i dont feel nervous about whether this cycle will work or not, it either does, or it doesnt... i can see positives with either outcome.

Loopy, whens your next app at Cov?

Kd, Has the bleeding slowed down now??.

Cortney - enjoy work  

Polita, hope you are enjoying the wkend...

Karmas, i hope you are ok too.

Hope i havent missed anyone.

AFM... was making scrambled egg this morning and got a double yolker   probably means nothing as last time i got one of these, i had my BFN! Lol.
Im currently on slimming world, trying to lose the 3.5 stone i put on with the LO... currently 1.5 down and need another stone before i am in the 30 BMI for treatment.

X


----------



## MadameG

Leni sending you a hug   That appointment is coming round so quickly (thank goodness) and then I'm sure you'll be well on your way with fet. Everything crossed for you xxx

Cortney I hope your headache has stayed away, only one more week to go! Xx

Hope good luck with the weight loss, won't be long till your appointment comes round. I hope the feeling squished is a good thing, although I don't feel anywhere near as squished as last time. What will be will be... X

Trina we can all only hope  xxx

It was soooo nice to get outside today! Did a little bit of work up at the allotment and feel so much better for the fresh air. Scan in the morning, I hope it brings good news   Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Leni - I knew there would be 1 that i would forget! Sorry! Pregnancy announcements are tough, i used to infollow them on ** so i wouldnt see any pregnancy progress.

Madame, i remember my last cycle, i was convinced i had already ovulated before EC as i didnt feel any bloat at all.... i ended up with 38 eggs! So i wouldnt worry.
.x


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Hope for giving me extra - hope! Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Madame squished is great ! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

MrsJx good luck for you scan tomorrow x

Hope it feels me with great positivity that you didn't feel too bloated with that bumper crop lol ! 

Leni great news that your appointment is so soon, I'm sorry about the pregnancy announcement though, my old school friend just announced hers and I felt a wave of jealously sweep over me. Feel bad about feeling it though. 

Trina hope you are well 

Cortney hope those injections are still going well and the headaches aren't bothering you too much x

Kdjay hope you and dp are doing ok 

Afm feeling very normal, waiting to see what the scan tomorrow brings 
It has gone so fast since I started dr, I really hope time goes this fast during 2ww haha 

So sorry if I missed anyone x


----------



## MrsJx

Evening ladies, 

Lend and Caz thank you for the Goodluck wished for tomorrow 

Sorry I've been quiet all weekend had a busy one celebrating dads birthday. Had a great night at the O2, even though I was the only sober one and driving! I also had to take my jabs with me and do them in a lady's rest room. I had menopur and my first cetrotide to do! Went ok tho.. 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend?

I'm back to clinic at 11am tomorrow for 3rd scan, I had a call Friday to up my dose to 200 for 3 nights and told to start cetrotide yesterday. Fingers crossed my follies have all grown  

Will do personals tomorrow when home, off to bed Night all xx


----------



## MrsJx

Sorry Leni xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,


Hope, I love scramble egg on toast, that's a shame a double yoker hasn't been a good omen in the past.... Good luck for your weightloss.

Madameg, thanks- headaches haven't come back haven't got much symptoms now only in soooo tired and I have twinges in my ovaries especially my left. Good luck for your scan today!!

MrsJx, glad you enjoyed your weekend.. Good luck for your scan today!!

Caz, Good luck for your scan today, time does certainly fly by!

Leni, I know what you mean time is certainly flown by can't believe I'm on DR 8 today and I've been waiting since August! Sorry Hun it's horrible when someone announces their pregnant hope you don't have to wait long for FET!!

Trina, hope you're feeling better today and your joints ain't playing up too much!!

Karmas, really hope your ok lovely!!

Fluttershy, hope your ok lovely pg lady!!

KD, hope your and dp are ok!

Bethan, not sure if your reading this but hope you're ok lovely!!

Pollita, hope you hear from the clinic this week!!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, just a quick one! I'm at work- crazy started at 6 today but at least I finish at 12 then I'm off to lunch with a friend (she knows about the IVF) 
Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## MadameG

Good luck MrsJ and Caz today!! Praying for bumper crops all round. I'm in at 11.30   Xxx

Cortney have a lovely lunch with your friend xx

KD hope DP is doing much better xxxx

Bethan thinking of you hun xxxx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies, may I join you.

I have almost 8 month old twins from my 2nd egg sharing cycle and am going to try for another. I have my follow up appointment on the 15th Feb.

Just been having a quick read through and want to wish those having scans good luck 

KDjay on my pregnancy with the twins I had terrible bleeding right from OTD and I lost some clots. The EPU wouldn't scan me till I was 6 weeks and had weekly scans until the 12 week one. I had an area of blood near to the babies and that was what was causing it, I had bleeding until I was 13 weeks. I am hoping that everything is ok for you both!

Hope so pleased your trying for another and we have appointments on the same day. I am trying to lose weight as well. I lost 2 stone through the pregnancy, unfortunately they found me and have gained another one!


----------



## KDJay

Hi Mle83 and welcome! Thank you so much for that reassurance, we are 6 weeks today and have our scan on Thursday (that was booked before the bleed) at our clinic. We are going to go to the GP today to see maybe if we can get a referral to our local epu to possibly get a scan before then? Not sure if they will seeing as we had one on Friday at a different EPU. I feel sick all the time and cant sleep with the worry! I hav been grilling poor dp all weekend about the clots and details etc! xxx

P.s your twins are sooo beautiful!


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies im still here just insanely busy trying to secure a commercial shop premises and move our business over i really think i might be mental but we are going for it none the less! 

KD you shoudlnt need a referral for EPU hun you should be able to just call them up at your local hospital and explain the issues they should be able to see you, hope you are both well x

Mle welcome back I think I remember you from the other sharing thread 

Madam, Caz & MrsJ good luck today hope there is lots of follies in there for you all  

Leni - no follow up yet hun Ive got to call and book it today actually thanks for reminding me, when is your appt? Maybe we will cycle together next time 

Hope - welcome back hun as for taking the LO with you to the clinic if im honest it doesnt really bother me about them being there its just when they are old enough to kinda figure out whats going on (there was a 7/8 yr old in there last time we went) which if im honest I wouldnt take our children there at that age but when they are tiny its different Im sure none of the ladies in the waiting room will be offended

Trina - hope you are feeling better hun 

Polita, Flutter, Cortney hope you are all well

Bethan - thinking of you hun x

AFM - no news really here apart from trying to secure the shop am I crazy for trying to sort it before we cycle again   anyone else done similar moving into a shop I mean? 
Ive told hubby Im not going to watch what I eat yet or drink for that matter its his 30th soon and I think I deserve a large vodka & coke or maybe a few amarettos I assume we will cycle again either at the start of march AF would be due around the 2nd or it would be the middle of april as my cycle is every 42 days    so I have a while before I have to start being really good again, although Ive not gone back to caffeine yet dont think I will either as it was bad enough giving it up the first time.  

Sorry if ive missed anyone


----------



## KDJay

hey everyone things have been so crazy not had time to do personals and feel sob selfish as you lot have been such a support to me 

hope - so glad you are starting again, do you have any frosties as I saw that you got a lot of eggs before! 

Madame - good luck for today hope it all goes well, keep us posted!!!

Cortney - have a nice catch up with your friend, it is nice off loading to friends who know what you are going through. 

Pollita - have you still not heard?! you must have the patience of a saint! 

Bethan - thank you for the PM it was really sweet and I hope you are both doing as well as can be expected, thinking of you a lot. 

flutter - thanks for all the support - hope your pg is coming along swimmingly!!!

Karmas - how are you feeling now hun, bet you are still rocked by the shock of it all - sending love

trina - I cant wait to hear how your dh has come around, good luck for your initial consultation that should be coming up soon? 

Mrs JX - I am sure with the up in dose your follies will have come along lovely! 

Caz - let us know how your scan goes fx for you! 

Leni - hope you are well hun xxx

hope everyone else is ok if I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, snow is on the way  

Madame g good luck for the scan today lovely hope all is well  xx

Can good luck for your scan too lovely, I hope everything is going well Xx

Mrsjx I hope you have some good news for your scan too  xx

Soooo many cycling around the same time lol !!

Cortney hope you're well lovely, your turn for a scan next week !! It's coming round so quickly !! Xx

Hope welcome back lovely, good to have you on board. Xx

Pollita how are you lovely? Hope you're doing well and hear from the clinic soon xx

Karmas good to hear from you lovely, that is good you have your mind in other things at the mo, how exciting moving into a new shop. I really hope it is as stress free as possible. Enjoy yourself before treatment hun you deserve it Xx

Leni hope you're well lovely Xx

Bethan, still thinking of you and your dp, hope you're both well. Xx

Mle83 welcome aboard lovely, you'll 've thoroughly looked after on here. These ladies are absolutely fab!! Xx

Trina hope you're well, glad your husband has decided to go again, I bet that is a massive stress and worry off your shoulders Xx

Kdjay, you have nothing to apologise for, you're going through a mine field of emotions at the moment, it's natural to focus on what's important. We all understand how hard and worrying it is so no need to apologise that's what we are here for. Your drs won't have the results of the scan yet so technically you could get an appointment and get referred today to a&e and go straight to epu. ( I'm unsure how your gps work, that's just how mine operates)  I know I couldn't get into epu without a drs or midwife referral until I had my notes. Now I can if I have anymore pain or if I have bleeding. I think it may put your mind at ease if you did get another scan lovely. Xx

AFM I have a new consultant date, 19th of Jan so I'm happy about that although it's not at the hospital it's in market harbour ?! Strange there's no hospital there but there is a medical centre so God knows why my midwife rearranged it to there as I've never been there or registered in that area or anything :/ but I will see how it goes.

I've also got my scan through, it's on the 8th of February I will be 14 weeks, they do take their time this hospital, it's bloody crazy, it's another 4 weeks away  but I'm just going to wait. We have decided to get a 17 weeks scan too to see the gender if possible. Because knowing the hospital and the time they take I'll probably ly be 30 weeks before I get my 20 week scan lol. 

I also heard from the clinic today, they said to just stop meds at 12 weeks, no weaning, no gradually reducing my intake just stop ! I might just lower my dose till 13 weeks as I'm too scared in case I have a sudden drop in hormones and it ends  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I see you are taking it easy  too be honest I'm the same, I just like I press on with stuff. Hope you can get it sorted. Hope you get an appointment soon, any sign of AF? Xx

KD I think the epus are all different - we have a hospital here which is a walk in, but with limited hours and then the other hospital you have to have a gp or midwife refferal. At least you have one in three days if not sooner - will your clinic not scan earlier? Don't apologise, it's been a tough few days for you and that's what we are here for! Xxx

Flutter glad you have a new appointment although it seems like the system is a bit chaotic! You have some strength waiting all that time for your scan, I would be there every week   xxx

Mle welcome and what a lovely story to start the day with! Good luck for your sibling cycle xxxx

Caz and Mrs, how did it go?? Xxx

Afm mixed bag at the scan today, I'm not quite ready for ec, so it has been pushed back to Friday or Saturday   also means that I won't be able to do a day 5 transfer as DH is abroad for work from next Wednesday. I'm not too unhappy about an early transfer, as I have been toying with the idea of this for a while but I really don't want to lose the bigger ones. Grrrr always a roller coaster with treatment! Hopefully it'll all be for the best...   Xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Karmas Flutter and madame - we went to the GP and dp is signed off work but they didn't refer us to EPU (tbh we didn't ask) and we told her that she had been to EPU on Friday and we have our next scan this Thursday at our clinic so we just have to wait it out. The clinic said I can get an earlier scan with them but that it might be too early and we will need to be re-scanned anyway so we have decided to wait until Thursday. Nothing will change by being scanned earlier I guess , she is on max progesterone support with pessaries and Gestone it is just our mental states! But if we scan tommo and there is  not much to see as it is still early then that will cause us even more stress so we are gonna sit tight. 

Madame - is there any other options? freeze the sperm?


----------



## sfj

Hello everyone. I hope no one minds me jumping on this thread. I have recently been accepted as an egg donor in Swansea. Just waiting to be paired up with a recipient, it's all very exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. 

Hope everyone gets their BFP. Xx


----------



## MadameG

KD his sperm is already frozen as he had to have SSR due to his failed vasectomy reversal. It's more that I would have to be there completely on my own for transfer and DH desperately wants to be there (and so do I). Sometimes our clinic does a freeze all cycle if there are too many eggs and I think that she may have been hinting at that today (we were warned last time but it turned out okay). What will be will be... I'm actually quite happy with the idea of a three day transfer as it means that we may still have some to freeze on day five and a little embie will be in the best possible place too......my head is spinning today! Glad you got some reassurance, I would be inclined to stick with the Thursday scan too as you should have beautiful heartbeats by then, rather than having three extra days of possible stress. Everything crossed for you xxxxx

Sfj welcome! I hope you get matched real soon xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madmeg, sorry to hear EC is pushed back...good you're ok with day 3 transfer especially if you want DH to be with you!!

Sfj, welcome- hope you get matched soon!

Pollita, any news?

Caz and MrsJx, how did you both get on?

Karmas, hope the moving shops going ok! Why not treat yourself you've been through a tough time Hun, let your hair down you've got a while til you have to be good again!! 

KD, don't apologise we are here for you Hun, I hope Thursday comes around quick for you!

Fluttershy, so good news re consultant appt.... Shame having to wait til your 14 wks for scan that's shocking!! I don't blame you being nervous but I'm sure they know what you're talking about!!

Sorry ladies just a quickie have the horrible food shopping to do grrrr! Hate battling my way through the aisles!!


----------



## pollita

Welcome SFJ - nice to have another Swansea gal in here  Are you with LWC, CRGW or NHS? I hope that you get matched soon!

KD, glad your DP got signed off - definitely don't need the stress of work right now! I agree with you about the scans, nothing can be changed by them so just keep taking deep breaths and make it to your next booked scan. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Madame, sorry to hear that you're not ready for EC yet. See how you feel about transfer - it's not very nice being on your own (I really wanted someone with me to share it with too) but if you feel closer to the time that you want to give them a chance to shine at 5 days then don't let the fact that you'll be alone put you off. You've got this  

Flutter, glad you finally got a consultation through. I completely agree with you about weaning off - I know that the clinic must be used to this type of thing but I'd feel and do the same. I think I read that some women just drop to once a day instead of twice, then two days out of three, then every other day and then stop. If it's any food for thought, I stopped my 2 x 200mg a day pessaries at 8w and my levels didnt drop until 15 weeks - we build up a reserve so even missing one or two shouldn't cause your levels to drop drastically x

Mle, welcome back! I remember you from the other thread, glad you're starting to go a second time!

Karmas, huge props to you for doing it! I started the process to rent a shop here last cycle but it just got too much for me (I think being single was more of a factor though as I had nobody by my side) so I've put it off for now. Good luck to you though, I hope it all goes well! x

Cortney, glad you're feeling ok and no more headaches. What an early start to work though!!! One week to scan  x

Bethan, thinking of you - hope you and DP are taking care of yourselves and each other. Biggest hugs x

Caz & Mrs, hope your scans went well! x

Trina, glad your DH has come around. I'm sure it's just nerves  

If i've missed anyone I'm so sorry! So busy in here lately  

AFM, nothing from the clinic yet. I'm sure they're just busy. I'm going to the LWC open day later this week, can't hurt to see what my options are. The plan was to take my mum so that she could be involved and ask questions too (   ) but she's swanned off on holiday anyway haha. I'm not really thinking of moving but I want to know what my options are.

Something funny that only you girls will understand - I had a nightmare about IVF yesterday. I thought I got over my fear of needles with the last cycle (and I'm still sure!) but I dreamt that I did my suprecur injection and the needle was HUGE and I was so scared, but to add fear to it, once I pushed it into my skin and started to push the liquid in, the bit of the needle already under my skin opened up like a flower and I couldn't get it out  It played music too


----------



## MadameG

Pollita thanks lovely, that's really sweet of you  hope you enjoy the open day, options don't hurt as you say. Crazy crazy dream! I like the musical needle idea though! I had a dream the other night that I measured the needles with a ruler to make sure I was getting enough   Xxx

Cortney Im trying my best to go with the flow and accept it all as it comes... Good luck with the supermarket sweep xxxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi All, 

MadameG sorry to hear EC has been put back a few days, I'm sure it will all be for the best. In previous cycles I've always had day 2 or day 3 transfer because of poor fertilisation. I'm hoping it's better this cycle with IMSI. What is best to have day 3 or day 5 blasto? 

Politta hope the open day goes well for you at LWC, I also get strange dreams whilst doing stimms. 

Caz hope your scan went well today too X

Karmas good luck with shop hunting, you should def have a few large vodka and cokes you deserve them Hun x 

MLE - Welcome Hun and congrats on your gorgeous twins! 

Bethan hope your ok Hun been thinking of you x 

Flutter - great news re appointment and scans booked, I agree with you about stopping meds all at once I would want to gradually reduce too, hope pg going well x

Courtney - how are you? Hope the food shop wasn't too painful lol I hate shopping too! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope your all ok..? 

AFM - scan went well I now have 8 follies between 13.5 - 15.5mm and lots more trying to catch up! EC is going to be Next Monday 18th, I have a scan on weds at 11.15am and prob Friday too.. They have kept me on 200ml. I'm getting very tired of the travelling now, last time I cycled my husband always came and drove but now has a new job where he cannot have as much time off.. So I've been going to every app on my own, he will only be present at the EC day, I will have to go on my own for Transfer    it was a 6hr round trip today!! I'm also suffering with bad headaches but apart from that feeling good and excited for EC..


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, sorry the clinic hasn't phoned you no wonder your tempted to go to lwc open day, there's no harm in looking at your options!! Hope they phone soon. Funny about the dream isn't it weird what goes through our minds when were sleeping!

Madameg, shame DH is going away it's good to go with the flow other then fight it!!

MrsJx, that's good scan went well! I know what you mean with the travelling mine is 5 hr round trip! Sorry to hear your suffering from headaches hope they go!! That sucks DH can only make EC sorry to hear that!! I'm sure he's thinking of you when you go to the clinic!!


----------



## KDJay

pollita and sjm I am also a swansea girl! Although living away from home and having treatment in London


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I had a booking  appointment next week but had to change  it kd so happy things have settled  down ladies with ec coming up good luck and welcome  new ladies this page is getting very busy xxx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ the advantage with a five day blastocyst is that they are more able to pick the best of the bunch as they've watched them for longer and the lesser quality ones may have arrested by that stage. It's all statistics and numbers though. I hope you get better results with imsi - have you googled imsi vs icsi? The difference is amazing! Hope your headaches pass xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Madame I'm really sorry, it will turn out well but it's annoying about the push back and the transfer. 
Especially when you had EC on your mind for Wed. 
Have you another scan Wed? 

Trina annoying about having to move your appointment, hope you got re booked soon. 

Kdjay I'm so so pleased things are settling down xxx

Mrsjx sorry about the headaches, mine have been terrible today too. 
The long travelling can't be helping, hopefully it will all be worth it and good news about follicle growth x

Cortney hope you are well, I hate food shopping. In fact I have just realised I'm going to have to go tomorrow, ahhhhh ! 

Polita you are so so so patient x 
Can't help to look at lwc at all. 
That nightmare is my idea of hell ! Poor you x

Sfi welcome ! Congrats on being accepted x 

Flutter glad your scans are booked, albeit a bit of a long wait and that everything's going well x 

Karmas great to hear from you, I hope keeping crazy busy will make your time fly by x

Mle8 welcome and congratulations on your beautiful twins ! 

Hope I hope you are well 

I'm very sorry if I've missed anyone, it's hard keeping track it's so nice and busy on here. 
I had much better news today, scan shows 12 good size follicles now and I'm triggering tonight for EC Wednesday x 
Little laugh for you all, I've just had to inject in the toilets at a job interview 😂😂😂
The things we do.


----------



## Cortneywils

Mle, sorry I had forgot to include you in my post... I'm so sorry today has been crazy... That's brill news you've been accepted. Your twins are gorgeous!!

Caz, roll on weds, that's brilliant!! Things we do eh? Can't believe you jabbed at your job interview! Hope you get the job!!

Trina, sorry to hear you had to change appt!

Afm, dr jab 8 done it was a bit painful this time and bleed a tiny bit!! No major symptoms yet!! Praying af will turn up soon as its due tomorrow!


----------



## sfj

Pollita I'm with LWC. We did look into the other clinic in Cardiff but decided agonist it due to travelling. LWC is much closer. Nice to be able to chat to people about what's going on. 

Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz yay!! Sounds like a fab scan! I had some mega follys but most were around 14-17, so just not quite big enough - Hmmmm. You won't forget that job interview in a hurry! Needs must with IVF  enjoy your drug free (?) day tomorrow xxx

Cortney I was still bleeding at my baseline this time, hope your AF pops up soon xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

God, this thread has moved quick today... 

Caz, 
Yay to triggering! Looking forward to hearing how many eggies you get

Madame,
Glad your happy with the way things are going. You get lots of success with day 3 transfersnand probably be better for you as you will feel more comfortable with hubby there

Trina, 
Sorry you have had to change your booking app.

Flutter
I understand about your weaning, i was the same. I didnt come off them u til 16 weeks as i weaned for 4 weeks, even resorted to cutting the pessary in half! Lol.

Sfj
Welcome, you will get lots of support from the ladies on here

Polita
Hope you enjoy the opening day, i would be pulling my haor out by now!

KD,
No frosties for me. I dont think i have the best eggs. Ive had about 96 eggs taken in 4 years, 3 lost babies and 1 healthy baby so i dont think they are great. Never had frosties :-( i could have done on my latest cycle but i decided to transfer both.
Hope thirsday comes quick!

Cortney
Hopefully AF comes on time!!!

MrsJ
Glad scan went well. I know how you feel about the travelling, it is probably one of the most stressful things about treatment. I think on this cycle i will be on my own for tranfer and EC (OH will collect me).

Karmas
Glad you are keeping busy... time will go do much quicker. It will be march in no time.

Mle
So your twins were born the same time as my son. He was 18th May. Never know, we could be cycling together.

I really hope i havent missed anyone. Its taken me half an hour of scrolling through after writing each personal to make sure i havent missed anyone.

AFM - nothing really to report, its weigh in day aka cheat day so went for a cheeky nando's. We have told OH's 2 sons we are going again and they are really excited. They are in their 20's so they understand.
I dont want them getting too excited as their is a high chance it may not work.

Xx


----------



## mle83

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone 

Hope how lovely they were all born on the same day  I am feeling pretty much like you in that I am already blessed and would like another but am trying not to build my hopes up if it doesn't work. Would be lovely if we can cycle together. Enjoy your cheat day.

KD it is such a worrying time but I think you are both doing the right thing in waiting for the scan in the hopes that more can by waiting a little bit longer. Praying everything is all ok in there. 

Polita enjoy the open day, its sensible to look at all options open to you. Hope your clinic gets bk to you soon, you really are very patient.  

Flutter I too worried about stopping the pesseries and continued taking them until I was about 17/18 weeks and then gradually weaned off them. 

Caz good luck for ec, fingers crossed you get lots of lovely eggs.

Karmas wow you will be busy opening your own shop, it will make the time go quicker before you can get going again. I think I remember your name from the other tread too.

MrsJ all the travelling to/from the clinic is so hard. I will be travelling about 3 hours each way via bus and trains. 

MadameG on both my cycles I have had 2 embryos put bk on day 3 and each time all have implanted so day 3 transfer have always been good for me. Its a special moment so will be lovely to have your hubby there.

Trina its a shame you had to change appointments, have you got long to wait for another one?

sfj hope that you get a match soon and can start cycling.

Cortney i hope that af arrives on schedule for you.

I am so sorry if I forgotten anyone, this is such a busy thread xx


----------



## Caz2424

Polita I'm so sorry  
I really think you need to call them and explain your timeframe, honestly. 
In the past I've got so frustrated waiting to start, that's the worse bit really because nothing is happening. 
I would def call again and especially explain your situation. 

I've just triggered and I even did it
with no Emla cream... Getting brave haha 
Officially going to enjoy tomorrow's needle free day wahooooooo


----------



## Bubbles12

Oh wow Mle... i hadnt realised they were born on same day!!

X


----------



## Karmas

Just quickly - Polita call them hun!! Hound them and pester then get them moving explain the 4 week timeline and tell them you have been waiting long enough already!! 

Will be back later with more personals x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita if you are local I would turn up and speak in person - A is always there somewhere. Although saying that, the first time round when my three months was up, I just called and booked my treatment planning with the receptionist. I'd do that lovely - don't worry about pestering them, they should have called xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Right ladies you are a busy lot lol, I'm trying to keep up so bare with me  

Madame g that sucks having ec moved, we get our hopes up then they get dashed, bloody bodies eh temperamental. I really hope everything works out for the best, they say things happen for a reason so I'm keeping everything crossed its a good reason lovely  xxx

Kdjay, I totally understand where you're coming from. Like Madame g said you'll have a better chance to see the little heart beats flickering  I hope the bleeding has stopped. And I hope you and dp manage to get some sleep and are eating well. Stress plays havoc with our bodies. - Sorry if that sounds mumsy lol. I'm going a bit crazy emotions wise lately   xxx

Sfj welcome along lovely, you're on safe hands here, honestly these ladies are amazing, very friendly and full of absolutely brilliant advice !! Xxx

Trina hope you get another appointment soon xxx

Pollita, thank you for the advice on meds, I was thinking to cutting down the dose to half everyday for a week then the week after do half a dose every other day. Do you think that's a good idea ? I'm sorry you've still not heard from the clinic yet, it must be incredibly frustrating. I think enquiring elsewhere is a good idea, it's certainly won't do any harm and might even get seen to quicker  as for your dreams that's scary, my dress of late have been very bizarre, in one i watched meteors hit the earth as it was the end of the world !     I know completely nuts huh. xxx

Mrsjx glad you had a good scan, wow ec is literally around the corner ! I bet you're excited.  t
Thank you for the meds advice, it's always hard what to do for the best. I think what I've mentioned above to Pollita might be a good idea. Xxx

Caz congrats on ec on Wednesday !! Not long now hope you enjoy your drug free day today  injecting in the toilets at an interview too lol things we do eh lol. I hope you get the job lovely xxx

Hope well I hope you enjoy your nandos you lucky devil ! I've not been there for ages. Thank you for the advice on meds too.  xxx

Mle83 this thread is incredibly busy lol, you'll soon get the hang of who's who and what's happening when.  xxx

Cortney I hope you're well lovely and the shopping wasn't too hectic, I have to say I don't like doing the food shop either, at the moment nothing is taking my fancy  a few weeks ago I was binging on anything and everything. Just lately my appetite has done a 360. I really have to fancy something to eat it. :/ I've completely gone off chocolate ! I used to love a crunchie or snickers, but oh no my stomach is on complete shut down. Another really strange thing too I bought a load of lush products over Christmas and for some strange reason I can't bare the smell of them now, they make me feel so sick. I've had to put them in the utility room downstairs in a cupboard cause it really is awful lol. I was going to throw them away but I spent a stupid amount on them and I hate wasting anything, so I'm thinking my sister in laws birthday is coming up present sorted lol  xxx

Loopy loo hope you're well lovely xxx

Bethan hope you're well too lovely xxx

Leni, hope you're doing well too and will be able to start your treatment soon  xxx

Karmas hope you're well lovely xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's taken me over half an hour to write this post down. So I do apologise I tend to read then reply later which is biting me in the bum cause by the time later comes, the thread is another two pages longer. But I will endeavour to reply sooner lol  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all sorry I've been away had loads to do 

Hope my next appointment is may but if my bloods come back before I will phone up for an earlier appointment Hope your well xx

Karmas I hope your well and I would definitely go for follow up appointment xx

Madame it must be hard having ec moved but atleast it's for the best to get all them eggs  xx

Kdjay I hope you and your gf are well and I have my fingers crossed that all is well at your scan Thursday stay strong xx

Trina I hope your well  xx

Pollita I would definitely ring them it won't do any harm xx

Mrsjx I bet your excited for ec now so close xx

Caz good luck for ec hope it goes well xx

Mle83 welcome and hope your well xx

Cortney can't believe your moving so fast you must be excited xx

Bethan hope you and your gf are well take it easy xx

Leni hope your well and that you get your hysteroscopy done soon xx

Afm guys my AMH is back at 35.3 and the clinic said that is a really good number as they like it between 13 and 50. It was my birthday Sunday and first week back at school and college so it's been a busy week hope your all well Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## KDJay

Loopy that is a perfect AMH, mine is only 11.4


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you kd  Hope you and your gf are ok and staying strong and it's nice to know that it has happened for you and it makes me look forward to some good news xx

Fluttershy I'm sorry I forgot you earlier I bet you can't wait for your scan hope it's all going well xx


----------



## sfj

Wow such a busy thread. Lol. Please bare with me getting to know everyone. I do have a question though. Do I have a time limit from the date of the bloods taken? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy loo that's fantastic news with you and levels !!! Bet you're pleased with that lovely  so glad things are finally slipping into place. No need to be sorry lovely, this thread is getting increasingly busy these days lol. But I'm glad cause it brings back so many good memories for me  xxx

Sjf I think clinics vary, I'm not 100% sure but it may be a year ? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sjf I'm with Flutter I'm sure it's 12 months but I'm not 100% xx

Yh I'm glad fluttershy as atleast I know I have some eggs  my partner has been told he has Oligoteratospermia so reckon we defo going to need icsi xx


----------



## KDJay

Hi everyone, wow it is getting soooo busy on here! 

loopy - you should respond beautifully, no worries there - i was so worried with my AMH I wouldn't get enough eggs but I got 15 so I was really happy with this. staying strong? I am not sure I am , but I am trying! It is a cliche but it is all a rollercoaster- some really good days and some really bad days. Hope Thursday will be a good day. 
sjf - sorry i don't know about this but would be useful to know in case I need to go again. 

flutter - i have gone off things too but think mine is nerves rather than pregnancy! lol 

Caz - go you! Enjoy your drug free day!!! This is the exciting part as it is all out of your hands now  

pollita - you poor poor thing feel so sorry for you getting so upset  

hope - 96 eggs wow!!! that is incredible, do you know if any of your recipients have had a BFP? 

Mle3  do you know if your recipient from last time was successful? My eggs are just in the egg bank so dont even know if they have been used yet! 

Madame - how are you feeling today?

cortney - how is the jabbing going? 

hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## KDJay

Hey Pollita - we did IUI in Denmark so PM me if you need any advice as the clinic we went to was lovely x


----------



## Karmas

Just spoken to my clinic again because ive run out of buserelin which im meant to still have every day until AF shows up guess what Im having to pay for it AGAIN! How can that be right? The clinic caused the ohss and now im having to pay for the drugs to cure it? worse than that because no pharmacy has it locally to me hubby has had to drive all the way to coventry to get the prescription this is taking the P*** a little now at £25.00 a vial ive had to pay for 4 of them in total and over £90 for menopur that I didnt need a scratch that isnt going to be in 'date' by the time I cycle again so upset again now just really really hacked off

They have given me the contact details of the the quality manager to write to her and complain but I am really bad with making complaints and waffling on arghhhh


----------



## pollita

Thanks KD, I'll message you now!

Karmas, I'm so sorry lovely. It sucks, and I agree that you should definitely be making a complaint! That's a lot of money to spend. You still have the menopur chilling away ready for you next cycle yes? At least it shouldn't go to waste but that's no way to treat you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, I really feel for you especially since you've gone of chocolate, snickers and crunchier are my favourites too! Love them. I would hate it if I couldn't eat the stuff oh well guess it's totally worth it!!

Pollita, what a nightmare your having with the clinic why can't they just spare 5 mins to ring you!! Are they really that busy?? I was thinking about iui in Denmark,  I didn't realise your mum lived in Spain! Really hope they ring soon especially as you want it done in a certain timeframe!! Good luck on the open day!!

Caz, hope you enjoyed your jab free day... Well done for jabbing trigger without the elma cream.. Good luck for EC and hope they get plenty of lovely eggies!!

KD, hope your well lovely... Weirdly I look forward to my jabs lol! 2 nights until scan!

Loopy, that's a good amh... Mine is very high! 

Sfj, I'm not sure Hun! What bloods is it for as I've had to have some done again as they like you to have bloods done within 3 months when treatment begins it might be the std ones but not sure as they didn't go into detail!

Madameg and MrsJx, do you ladies have scans tomorrow? 

Karmas, what a bloody cheek they're expecting you to pay for it, I would argue it as its not your fault your cycle got cancelled! I'd be bloody annoyed too!

Mle, hope your ok- it's a very busy thread today! 

Hope, did you enjoy your cheat day? I'm in need of one lol! Hope you're well!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone using my phone which is hard to catch up !

AFM, no af grrrr! I feel like it's coming though! Just cookin toad in the hole.....yummy!!


----------



## KDJay

No problem pollita! 

Karmas - if u get a draft together of your complaint I don't mind looking it through for you if u want to email it to me? Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies 

Loopy 
How come its such a long time until your next app?? Luckily, i have all my results for any genetic disorders etc from all my 1st cycle so i dont need to take them again. I will still need to do HIV etc and AMH, the last AMH i had done was in 2014. Does it still cost £80?

Karmas
Wow! I am truly shocked! I remember that i had to pay for extra northisterone as my recip wasnt ready and i thought that was bad enough (and it was £3, but the original quote we got was £15) to be honest, i would really think about maybe putting a letter of concern in as that really isnt right.

Kd 
No, none of my recips have ever got a BFP. I know that (if) im accepted again for egg share, it will only be because o have had my son, if my last cycle was a BFN or another miscarriage, i would have deffo be told no.
Hows your wife?? 

Cortney
I need a toad in the hole in my mouth right now (was going to put in my hole but didnt seem right, lol) cheat day was nice, back on it today with no weight gain 

Polita
Im sorry your feeling down. I hate all this waiting around.. everyday you think 'is this the day'

Caz
Hope you have enjoyed your drug free day

Hello to Madame, sfj, mle, trina and Mrs J and Flutter.

AFM
OH kept me up all night as he had a drink and was snoring like a pig. My elbow hurts today from all the jabbing and he was in the dog house! 
I got my letter through confirming my app and i got the date wrong by 1 day but it suits better as OH is off work that day. I am slighly wprried about work and what will i tell them. Im going back in April after 10 months of maternity so i know they wont like it so i have to try everything not to tell them. God knows how! If i stimm like i did last time (17 days) i jist cant see how i can get round it 

X


----------



## sfj

Wow ladies I can't keep up lol. I'm using my phone so I'm going to do a general reply. I hope no one minds. I will get better at this I just need a bigger screen lol. 
I can't thank you all enough for being so inviting and lovely, I really appreciate it. My OH  and I have been battling for this stage for so long and now it's getting very real. Can I ask how long everyone had to wait to be paired up? I understand it's different for everyone but a kind of time frame would be nice to look forward to. LWC told me to ring back in a month if I haven't heard anything in that time.  

Thank you all again. 

Sara. Xx


----------



## MadameG

I think we need a group hug on here   !  One of the girls on another thread put up a good quote yesterday, think it applies to a lot of us! "“Don’t confuse your path with your destination. Just because it is stormy now doesn’t mean you aren’t headed for sunshine."

Pollita I'm so sorry that things are so tedious. I can't believe they haven't got back to you. I bet you're a post it note in someone's pile that has got mislaid. They have the hfea in tomorrow and everyone was so so stressed. Not an excuse at all, but maybe they will be more free from Thursday. I totally understand looking elsewhere though. If we didn't have the frozen sperm/SSR issue then I would go to Serum in Greece. Have looked into it quite a bit in the last few years. You will get there hun it's just a crappy journey Xxx

Karmas it is still seems pretty bonkers to me about how your cycle has gone. I would definitely at least right down all your points for your consultation and also refer back to your consent forms in regards to what you were expecting to pay etc. I hope you can get going soon, have you asked if you can be rescanned to check if you could just come off the suprecur? Xxx

KD thinking of you. Hope the girlfriend is confined to bed rest  As you have proved, amh isn't everything when it comes to eggies xxx

Cortney mmmmm toad in the hole! That is definitely going on my post ec request list! I hope AF turns up soon for you xxx

Loopy fab amh! So glad you are heading in the right direction. Don't panic about the icsi, it's pretty standard  xxx

Sfj there is a 12 month limit on them at my clinic (bar the genetics!). Some have to be done within 3 months of the start of an ec I think, per the hfea regulations xx

Hope I also have two step boys in their twenties. They don't know about our treatment though as their mum is the devil incarnate and we don't want it getting back to her. I'm sure it's not your eggs lovely, why do you think that? Could all just be down to bad luck unfortunately xx

Caz how are you feeling about tomorrow? So exciting! 

Mrs good luck tomorrow xxx

Flutter sorry you're feeling a bit off your food, hopefully your appetite comes raving back! Why don't you keep your lush products safe for a post pregnancy pamper sesh? Xx

I'm sure I've missed some of you - love to all xxxx

Afm scan tomorrow morning... Have managed to do my own head in as I'm not feeling as squished and am panicking.   need to screw my head back on! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj the first time round I didn't get matched, but my clinic cycles you after three months for the egg bank (I was actually matched by my baseline). This time it took two months xx

Hope has DH made it up to you?! With regards to work, could you go back a couple of months later instead? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh ended up driving all the way to coventry to get the meds  ive just had enough of this im begining to loose my cool a little

KD thanks for that hun ill draft it over the next few days and pop it on here will be sure to message it to you too. 

Sfj - I have waited 8 years to start our IVF journey. I couldnt tell you how long it took to match me as I wasnt even aware my profile had been offered out but it was only a few weeks. I think it depends on your characteristics so if you are the common Brown hair/eyes medium height etc you may be matched quicker than a redhead with green eyes who is quite tall. As for the blood work its 3 months at Coventry they redo them again just before you have EC too I had mine done in the middle of stims and also had swabs done. But it depends on which bloods as the virology ones are the ones that last 3 months (Hep B HIV etc) they also do your FSH levels and things like that I think those are the ones that last a year

Madam good luck for tomorrow im sure there are lots of follies in there for you 

Polita - I have no menopur left over as I used it all under instruction of the consultant they started me on 300 (4 vials) for 7 days but they only provided me with 24 as we were told that because the recipient was an NHS patient they would only give me the standard medication that she would receive on the NHS as if she was going through IVF herself. So I had to pay for an extra 4 which would take us up to the required 28 for 7 days of stims then then they reduced the dose to 150 (2 vials) for 2 days so that was another 4 and then 75 (1 vile) for the 3rd day then I was scanned and canceled cycle.

On day 7 of my stims (29/12/15) we had to pay for more buserelin as they only gave me 3 bottles of that on the 30/11/15 when I started DR which we paid for 
and again we have had to pay for another. They cant say how long I will need it as they are just waiting for my AF which is obviously not coming yet as Im not going to ovulate so I have no clue when AF will be here as without ovulation AF could take forever.

I didnt have chance to call and book the follow up today but I will do it tomorrow just going off to do my jab now and put my feet up after a long day trying to shop hunt and sort out the wholesale order

Caz, Mrs good luck tomorrow x

Sorry if ive missed anyone x


----------



## sfj

Going by the hep bloods etc only lasting 3 months then it seems like I will have to have them done again. I think I'll ring the clinic tomorrow and double check. 

Thank you everyone. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Karmas I have just had a big rant about how you are being treated to my DH - surely something has gone wrong there?! If she was an nhs OE patient, would they just give her a set amount of meds and then go tough luck, you didn't produce enough follys?! Or tough luck now you have ohss? Sorry I'm well off on a tangent now. I hope you get some good answers soon. Good luck with your shop too, an exciting new venture! I'm hoping to open one of my own but need to actually have or not have little ones first...and save plenty of money! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Madame,

My 'step" boys mother is also a 'one' but after years of fighting (yes, im ashamed to say that one incident, it was physical) we now get on, she has met our son and even popped around for a drink on boxing day. That, though, was too weird and i wont be doing that again. I still dont trust her mind, but i know the boys wont say ought.
As for work, if i knew that the clinic would get it all sorted, matched, cycled, done and dusted before my year was up, then i would put back my return to work but my app is mid feb, they wouldnt have it all done by May, plus i go away on May so i think it will be late summer before i start. Which is fine by me, the longer the better (within this year) gives me time to get work on my side again as alot has gone on with me and them whilst i have been on maternity... (harrassing etc) to the point where i have thought of sueing. But thats a whole different story!

Yes, OH is not in the doghouse anymore. Lol. I think he thinks he is getting lucky tonight so ive had to let him down gently!  

X


----------



## mle83

Evening all, gosh this thread moves fast not sure I will keep up 

Loopy you have a great AMH, mine is really high at 89.5. I hope that you can get an appointment earlier than May.

KD I will be thinking of you and your partner tomorrow praying for it to be a good day for you both. 
On my first cycle the recipient got a BFN but had some frosties, went for a FET from which she had a baby girl. The recipient from my second cycle also has a BFN but I don't know if she had any frosites. Will ask about her when I have my follow up appointment.

Madame I am sure you will have lots of follies at your scan tomorrow, will look out for your update.

Polita Its really bad your clinic still haven't called you.  Sounds like your exploring lots of other options. At least if you cycle in Spain you will be able to enjoy some lovely warm weather  

Karmas I cant believe that you have had to pay for some of your drugs, especially considering they have caused the overstimulation and you need the supercur to help get rid of it. I would be putting in a complaint about it. 
I haven't had to pay for anything other than the donor sperm, HFEA fees, scratch and glue. Even the cyclogest was prescribed free from my GP once I was pregnant. Hope you find some prospective premises soon.

Cortney why is that when you expect af to arrive its late, hope its on its way.

Flutter I tend to get on here in the evenings as well and then get lost as so much has happened. What a shame you cant use all your lovely lush products but as you say they make great gifts. Hope your appetite picks up soon. 

Sfj on my first cycle I matched In 2 weeks, on my second one I had to wait afew months as recipients were put off by my miscarriage.

Hope you did make me laugh regarding your husband thinking he was getting lucky  . At least you will have time to get work back on side before you start treatment again.

Apologies if I have missed anyone, 
I haven't really got anything going on, just waiting for the follow up consultation and praying they let me egg share again x


----------



## mle83

So sorry KD thought today was Wednesday so tomorrow was the scan! I get myself in a terrible muddle regarding what day it is lately x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hope I thinks it's because they want to make sure all my bloods are back before we have next appointment as they said the chromosomes could take 3 months how long did yours take to come back? I don't mind as it gives me more time to save but it would be nice if we could get seen in March or April. Yes it is still £80 (just for a blood test) lol i wasnt happy about that xx

Mle83 thank you I'm hoping it means I won't need loads of drugs as they are not all included in the price xx

Karmas you need to complain for sure I know it's hard and I'm not very good with all that either but you have been treated unfairly and it needs to be taken notice of xx

Madame thank you just hope it means less drugs good luck for tomorrow xx

Cortney thank you what have they said about yours being high? Are they monitoring you more closely xx

Kdjay I'm more hopeful from your journey and all you can do is the best you can non of us know how to deal with these situations until it's happening to us I'm sure your gf appreciates all you are doing my fingers are so tightly crossed for Thursday xx

When do you think I should contact them to see if my chromosomes results have come back?? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas not sure if you got my other pm. But I've had a read through their price lists etc and at no point does it stipulate that you have to pay for any drugs regardless of the donors situation. I.e NHS, or private.

I have downloaded their newly updated price list ( November 2015 ) and have it stored for you to use as you may. There also is a refund price list for yep you guessed it over responding too. An egg share one. ( I'm assuming it's for the blood tests as it clearly states in black and white egg sharers receive ALL meds for FREE).  

I hope this helps lovely. Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Thank you for the good luck messages xx

Mle I think with your results you would def be Accepted, my first cycle I got BFP as did my recipient but my last 3 cycles I've ha e BFN but all my recipients have had BFP although one recipient got their BFP after a BFN from a FET. 

Loopy May ! Omg I really hope you can get it quicker but amazing AMH x

KDjay hope you and dp are both ok x

Madame good luck for the scan tomorrow, I don't feel bloated at all either. Maybe we are just lucky this time 🙏

Karmas that is terrible, I'm so sorry. 
I really think you need to write it all down and really go through it with them xxx

Polita Spain sounds like a great option. 
It's great that you are planning alternatives just in case but I'm seriously hoping you get that call back. 
I do believe you are correct about clinics monitoring the thread as I've previously experienced an suspicious incident. If they do then I hope they actually call you !!! 

Cortney I hope af comes soon, I'm sure she will. Keep calm x

Flutter glad all is going well, I just logged on and was overwhelmed at how quick this thread moves! It's so brilliant that there's such a great supportive group now x

Hope ahhhhhhhh work nightmare.
I really hope after your initial appointment you can get planning. I'm sure it will work itself out and like you say now you have ds, your eggs work fine x

Sfj
Matching times for me 1st IVF 1 day, 2nd IVF 7 weeks then fell through and 3 weeks, 3rd IVF 6 weeks, 4th IVF 5 weeks, this time 6 weeks. All same clinic.
Hope they match you quick xx

Mrs jx good luck with scan tomorrow x

Hope I didn't miss anyone
Off to bed for early start. Eek x


----------



## pollita

Best of luck tomorrow Caz! Hope you get lots of good, mature eggs  x


----------



## Caz2424

Flutter and loopy you both posted whilst I was typing

Hahaha sorry I wasn't ignoring your last posts


Flutter that's very intresting, karmas you need to print and take to your appointment x

Loopy I'd give it 3 weeks, then try ? 
That's how long mine took but they told me to allow 6 weeks.


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you Polita xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I think mine took 3 weeks as well  xxxx

Caz good luck in the morning!! I hope you get a basket full xxx

Hope I wish that the time would come when everything would settle with 'her' but she is off her rocker nasty still. She swings between the sons being her little soldiers and, I quote, I wish you were never born, you are dead to me. Absolute emotional cruelty. She also emailed me on more than one occasion to tell me that she hopes I never have children (that stills stings). So currently she is blocked on DH's phone after another tirade this week. We don't often hear from her but she still pops up at times  . You are very good to have that kind of relationship! Although it is so much better he people can be civil (I always am on the rare occasion I have to speak to her). Your job sounds rather pants! Hopefully you can go back on maternity leave sooner rather than later  xxxx

Loopy and mle thanks lovelies xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm a tad worried I have green eyes and brown hair I'm hoping it doesn't take too long for me to get matched xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

An thanks will give them 3-4 weeks and check xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy with green eyes I expect you'll be snapped up  xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Caz good luck tomorrow hun, I hope it all goes swimmingly  xxx

Madame g that's terrible how you've been treated, some ex's are so bitter for no reason at all. You keep your head held high, you're so much better then that and worth a thousand more then her. She clearly has some issues that she needs to sort out. Good luck tomorrow lovely, I hope things are all going swimmingly  Xxx

Mle83 you're not alone there, I thought it was Wednesday this morning and put my bins out lol the neighbours must think I'm crazy or something. Xxx 

Pollita Spain sounds like a good idea, I'm glad you are keeping all your options open lovely, don't apologise for your feelings hun, it's completely natural. We are all here for you no matter what  xxx

Loopy your credentials will be snapped up at my clinic and I pressume a lot of clinics too.  xxx

Right ladies I'm off to bed, I will catch up in the morning with you all. Sorry if I've missed a few of you out, it wasn't intentional, im just knackered :/ xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quick one as
Will do personals in a bit, Caz good luck for your EC!! Hope they get plenty of eggies!!

Madameg and MrsJx hope your scans go well today!!


----------



## Bubbles12

Just a quickie as i am at work for meeting.

Loopy
Id give it 3-4 weeks too. I have green/hazel eyes and brown hair and i am tall and i got matched within 3 weeks.

Good luck to caz, madame and mrsJ for EC amd scans.
Look forward to hearing good news xx


----------



## KDJay

Good luck Caz for your EC! exciting times xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter no hun I didnt get it 

Caz good luck today 

Will be back later with personals x


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, mine came back with in 3 weeks... Re my amh the clinic said that I was at risk of OHSS and may under respond to the stimming drugs as they'll have to be careful how much they put me on!

Caz, good luck for EC!

Mle, your amh is nearly the same as mine... I'm sure you'll be accepted!!

Karmas, hope your phone call goes well today!! I would def put in a complaint as its not your fault you've had to stay on the suprecur! 

Madameg, good luck on your scan, I hope your ready for EC!!

MrsJx, do you have a scan today? Good luck if you have!!

KD, scan for you and dp tomorrow hope all goes well Hun!!

Sfj, I'm still waiting to be matched but I'm lucky with my clinic as if you don't get matched within 12 weeks they still go ahead with treatment and they freeze half the eggs!

Pollita, I really hope you hear from them today!

Hope, glad you enjoyed your cheat day especially as you've had no weight gain... Im having my cheat day Saturday.... Can't wait!!

Fluttershy, hope your well sweet!

Sorry if I've missed anyone... Just a quick one on my phone before I meet a friend... Will be going swimming and lunch at subway so looking forward to it!!


----------



## Caz2424

Just a quick one to say EC done, got 11. 
Now the wait until tomorrow's call 😃

mrsJx and madaneg I hope your scans brought good news x


----------



## trina123

Caz great news on your eggs hunny good luck to ladies with scans today xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz Wahey! Well done you!! Rest up well lovely xxx

Quick from me - scan went really well, got around 20ish follys ready to go. Ec Friday!! Yeah!!! Also had an interesting chat with a lady from the hfea as they are inspecting my clinic today. Spent a considerable amount of time discussing forums! Xxx

Love to all - will catch up later xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Caz fantastic news, hope you get plenty of rest  xx

Madame g so pleased it's going well lovely, does that mean you'll still have the 3 day transfer ? Oooh how very interesting do tell all  xxx


----------



## pollita

Quick one from me - just got caught in hailstones when a mile out on the beach 😩 And soaking wet!!!

Caz, fantastic news! Hope tomorrow's call brings more good news

Madame, great news about follies and being ready for ec!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats caz hope your doing OK xx

Madame that is great news xx

Hope madame and fluttershy thanks it's just worrying incase no one wants you lol xx

Cortney I forgot to read your signature but atleast they will keep a close eye on you xx

Just at work don't finish til 6  xx


----------



## KDJay

well done Caz, thats amazing!!! Is that 6 eggs for you then?

Madame - wow good number of follies there lady! Oooh, tell all!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, well done hope your resting... Good luck with your phone call tomorrow!!

Madameg, that's brilliant... EC for you next!

Pollita, hope your all warmed up!

AFM, had a lovely lunch and swimming with my friend! Not long came back and had a lovely hot chocolate!!
Still waiting for af to show... CRGW ladies shall I still go to my baseline scan if af hasn't shown up? Not sure wether to contact clinic or not!! I know I shouldn't worry but I can't help it, I'm being teased as I feel af is coming but hasn't yet I know I've still got time!!


----------



## pollita

Youve got plenty of time for AF to arrive, don't worry. If it hasn't showed up by Monday morning call them and they may want to change it to later in the week. You should start AF by Saturday though so try not to worry


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, thanks so much, you've made me feel so better- I'm such a worrier! Just didn't want to travel all the way there to be told I need another scan when I have a bleed as it costs a lot to travel there!!  X


----------



## MadameG

Cortney ditto what Pollita says, I'm sure it'll turn up. Mine has been delayed both times  xxx

Pollita oooh nasty hail stones! I think we escaped Wales just before the bad weather xx

Loopy I'm sure you'll get picked lovely  xxx

KD cheers hun - good luck for tomorrow, shall be thinking of you   Xx

Flutter thanks lovely, my little sister has offered to come with me if we get enough embies to go to blast, next few days are gonna be the decider   Xx

Afm suprecur in an hour and then trigger at 8! Eeek! The hfea chat was interesting - mainly probing to check that the clinic gives enough information about consents, counselling, storage etc and DH mentioned that because I go on ff we can see that we are treated pretty well in comparison to some other clinics. She was really interested (she was with a lady from the Welsh health board too) as they had been talking a lot about the impact of forums between them. She asked if I found them helpful and I said definitely, as it is having a little support network that I can't have in the 'real' world as no one I know has been through it. She said that they have a lot of concerns because, of course, they are (mostly) unvetted and I think she said that they feel women are asking for treatments (particularly immunes) that aren't necessarily applicable to them. Apparently ******* is a big issue as people write untrue statements up, but I don't use it really so can't comment. Well, I would like to say that I am officially very grateful to all you lovely ladies on here as you have kept me sane and given me a lot of support  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame that is interesting; I'm so glad u have ur little sister to go with u in case u get a five day - it would be a shame to miss out on a blast coz ur hubby is away. Friends of mine were undergoing iui and always had a negative when her do went with her so the last time she said to her wife u go alone and that time it worked so for number 2 she did it alone and again success! Hopefully this will be ur time xxx


----------



## MadameG

KD hehe that's a great story! Yes, maybe my sister will be luckier  he's doing the ovitrelle jab as I said that's the closest he can get to impregnatiting me  xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies 

Caz, 
Well done on 11 eggs my lovely. Im looking forward to your daily update on how your little embabies are doing

Madame,
Wooo! So exciting! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Kd
Good luck for scan tomorrow. Hopefully you will see 2 little flutters flickering away.

Cortney
Sorry AF hasnt shown up yet, i bet this happens all the time for the clinic, so i bet they have a plan B already.

Hello to Trina, polita, mrsJ, loopy, karmas and flutter. Hope you have had a good day.

AFM... had my meeting at work. Basically, they are demoting me from a manager to a clerk as i cant do the hours of what they expect from a manager. So its a 12k paydrop AND i have to go througb the interview process for the clerk role which i think is an absolute joke! Things got nasty and i had no choice but to report one of the managers for mis conduct and basically, harrassment so my meeting today was to clear the air... i dont think we did to he honest.. we used to get on really really well but now its awkward.
So, after, i had my interview and its my wordt interview ever. They gave me the answers to the questionaire before HR arrived as we already know the job is mine. But i was just so nervous that i would do so badly that i did do so badly! I know the job inside out and used to manage the clerks doing it!
Anyway, i get home and i get an email telling me i had been selected for a free photoshoot worth £125 and a free framed pic worth £75 for us so we have made an app for saturday!
Then, OH gets a letter from his solicitor with a cheque for £1000! He had an accident 4 days after my son was born in may and this was an initial payment... and would be deducted from the final payment.

All in all... not a bad day for us!

Except, i did end up putting 2lb on from that nando's on monday! It caught up with me today! Grrrr! But after today, im sure i can live with it!

X


----------



## sfj

Hope84  I'm glad your day turned around in the end. I think interviewing you for a job you already know inside out is ridiculous though. 

Kd good luck for the scan tomorrow. 

MadameG exciting times.  Yippee. Could I ask you which clinic you're with? 

Caz, happy you got 11 eggs. Looking forward to all your updates.  

Cortney good to hear you had a nice day. Hopefully af will show soon. 

Loopy, trine,  polite,  flutter, karmas and Mrsj hope your all well and had a good day. 

AFM no news from the clinic as yet. I know it's only been a week but I hope I'll be matched shortly, hopefully someone will pick me. Should I contact the clinic or wait for them to get in touch with me. So nervous about it all. 

Sara. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope - a swings and roundabouts day for sure! Your work sound like a bit of a nightmare, I thought they had to keep your job open after maternity leave? Sorry to hear it got so heated though, I really don't get why people think it's okay to be nasty xx

Sfj I'm with CRGW. I think most of us have pestered our clinics to check if there's any matching process, so I'm sure yours will be used to it  xx

So...trigger done, and, drum roll please...sister in law contacts 5 minutes later to say she's pregnant. Surely we are next now?! Come on universe, give me a break! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Sorry Sfj, i forgot you in my personals... my phone would only let me scroll so far back!
Ah, pester away, i think we all have pestered a little!!

Madame,
They are keeping my job open for me, but i cant do the hours they need so i put in for flexible hours to which they denied and said the only way i could get round it was a demotion. I was on a excellent salary before, now, its average and i work over 20 miles away from home so i have sent my CV out to a few places. I need the typical 9-5 job but as i work in transport distribution, a 24 hour operation, there is no chance of that.

Ouch! Not the best of timings to announce thier pregnancy. Do they know about the IVF?

xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope that's rather sucky. Hopefully something else will come up for you, even if it's in a bit of a different direction to before. Fingers crossed for you. Yes, my SIL does know about the IVF, she contacted a couple of months ago because she was worried she wasn't conceiving, obviously our advice (ie. Buy an opk) must have worked   I guess it's better now than in a month (she's seven weeks) if we are unfortunate enough to have another failed cycle. Ah that's life.... Off to drown my sorrows in a pint of Complan Xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Evening All, 

Caz - brilliant news on getting 11 eggs, glad it all went well hope your resting up xx

MadameG - great news you can have EC on Friday so pleased for you xx

Hope - your day sounds like it got better but bit rubbish about the job! I also got weighed today and put 1lb on!! Bloody diets drive me mad, I have my best friends hen weekend in Benidorm in May and wedding in Cyprus in July! I'm MOH and I need to lose about 1.5 stone lol.. 

Hi to everyone else sorry for lack of personals but I've been feeling crappy last 2 days, yesterday I had awful headaches and then had the dreaded 6hr round trip again today to clinic for scan! Good news though, I have around 10 good size follies between 16-20mm and lots more catching up between 10-15mm! I'm back to clinic Friday for scan, trigger shot sat then EC on Monday   I'm starting to get very tired every day and lots of twinges.. Monday cannot come quick enough I'm actually missing work haha! We're recruiting at the mo and I have to interview lots of people over the next week so I'm going to be busy! 

Anyway I'm off to bed soon ladies and so shattered I will catch up with you all properly tomorrow eve.. Have a great day tomoz and good luck to anyone having scans! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope, sorry your day started off crappy but good that it ended better! It's ashame about the demotion at work and the massive salary drop.... Hope someone will snap you up to give you a better hour job!!

The 2lb you put on will be easy to lose its probably water weight more then anything! I hope you're right about the plan b!

KD, hope your scan goes well tomorrow!!

Madameg, eeeekkk!! Well done on the trigger!! Can't believe your SIL dropped that on you, hope it's your turn next Hun!!

Caz, good luck on your phone call tomorrow!!

MrsJx, well done Hun!! I bet your so pleased!! Good luck hope the days go quick for you!!


----------



## trina123

Sorry ladies I've not been on much as nothing to report yet but reading everyday xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies another 6am start for me lol! 

Caz, good luck for your phone call today! Hope you're resting and not too sore!!

KD, good luck to you and dp for your scan today!!

Madameg, eeekkk! EC for you tomorrow how exciting! So glad your friend can go with you if you can have a 5 day transfer!!

Pollita, hope you hear from the clinic soon... I would ring them and pester them as its not fair to keep you waiting!! They may of forgotten to ring you!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, hope you're all well.  

It's freezing outside today, and apparently we are due snow soon. I don't mind it though, my dogs however hate the snow. They are only little Chihuahuas, so their bellies get cold lol. 

Anyway, how are you all today ?

Kdjay good luck today lovely. I hope all is well  xx

Madame g ec tomorrow so exciting !!! You've waited so long for this day and its finally going to be here  that's very interesting about the hfea lady. There's good and bad to every situation and I for one would be lost without all you ladies too. I think they need to look at the positives this forum has to offer  xx

Caz hope you get the phone call you've been hoping for and all your embies are growing well and nicely  xx

Hope sorry to hear about your job, but I'm glad your day turned out better  xx

Loopy hope you're well lovely Xx

Mrsjx I hope you feel better soon, fantastic news on your follies !! Gosh ec has come round quick. So many of you cycling roughly the same time. I hope this turns into a huge bfp club  xx

Cortney how are you lovely ? Hope you're well, scan Monday hopefully lovely, although I'm sure the wicked witch is on her way so it all goes to plan. You'll be having ec on no time. I'm glad you had a lovely day with your friend  Xx

Sfj I'm sure you'll be matched in no time lovely Xx

Pollita I hope you're well lovely, any news from the clinic ? Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, just a out to head off into town with the oh. He's got a day off and is treating me to a day of shopping  - maternity clothes lol I desperately need bigger trousers, tops are fine still but my jeans do not fit at all. I'm not complaining though, shopping is shopping lol. I will catch up with you all later ladies xxxxx

Trina hope you're well too Xx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter enjoy your shopping lovely! How exciting! Yes this time tomorrow I will know how many eggs are hiding in there. Currently on a 90 minute pee rota so very much looking forward to getting them out! Xxx

Caz good luck for the call     XXXX

Hope you're all good xxx

Thought I'd see how well these cheapie tests work with an abundance of hcg - can't believe it still took 5 minutes for a line to show! Could be down to the hook effect though I think. Those who have tested out the trigger, how long did it take? I had 6500 of ovitrelle xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Madame yeah for trigger done 😊
Excited to find out how many you have ! It sounds like a lot, fingers crossed 

Flutter enjoy your shopping, how exciting !!! 
How many weeks are you now? 

Cortney roll on Monday for that scan

Trina hope you are well 

Mrs Jx great news about scan and good luck tomorrow for next one

Hope I hope you can find another job that fits in with the hours, or sort out your current one, what a massive pay drop 😟 I'm also finding it a nightmare.
Got a trial for the job I had to jab in the toilets when I went for  the interview so I'm hoping 🙂

Sfj hope you get matched soon x

Loopy hope you are well 

Polita dare I ask any news ... 

Kdjay hope you and dp are well, when is the next scan ? X

Afm I had 6 of the 11 eggs from yesterday  and out of them 5 have fertilised normally. 
So they will check them Saturday and call me to see whether to do a 3dt or go to blast.


----------



## KDJay

wow Caz thats an amazing fertilisation rate so well done!!! fingers crossed for the call on Sat xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you kdjay x 
Do you have another scan soon ? X how is dp


----------



## KDJay

yes we have our scan today at 3pm, feel sick with nerves due to the big bleed last week and just fx that there is something to see xxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> Those who have tested out the trigger, how long did it take? I had 6500 of ovitrelle xxx


Can't remember how much trigger I had now but I know that my hpt was blank as anything at transfer so definitely gone by then x

Caz, amazing news, so happy for you! x

Kd, good luck with the scan Hun. Big hug! x

No news for me ladies. Just plodding on as usual.


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you Polita 

Kdjay good luck and everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz great news! Everything crossed for you xxx

KD thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, wow what brilliant fertilisation rate!! Hope your taking it easy!

Fluttershy, hope you enjoy your shopping trip for your new clothes... I'm going shopping Saturday for some new clothes as I'm running out as I've lost so much weight!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, I've had a lovely day  

Caz that's a fantastic, I bet you're happy lovely  xx

Madame g I am unsure of how much I had, I'll have a look when I get back indoors. I know I took a test 5 days after et and I had a positive test. But I didn't do one before so I'm unsure when the trigger will be out. I think like Pollita said it's out quite quickly maybe test before transfer day ? Or day of transfer ? Then you'll know whether it's still in or not lovely, but I'm sure it's usually out before transfer. Xxx

Pollita sorry you've not heard anything yet still, it must be annoying not knowing xxx

Kdjay keeping everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry I forgot you Cortney  

Hope you're well lovely, that's great you've lost weight though lovely, nothing like a good shop to make you feel good  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies quick one from me , I'm still at the clinic but just wanted to let u all know that there is one strong heartbeat seen and one blighted ovum - we are very happy, on to the next worrying wait. Thank u for all your support xxx


----------



## pollita

KD, great news about the strong heartbeat. So sorry about the second baby though  

How long until your next scan? x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay fantastic news that one is doing well lovely, sorry about the other baby though  

The worrying doesn't really stop lol it just changes. I've booked a private scan for the 26th of Jan as we will be 12 weeks then and we can't wait till the 8th of February. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

KD fantastic news. So sorry the other little one didn't make it. Hope you too have a very well deserved relaxing evening xxx

Fluttery I tested a few days after et last time and it was gone so I expect you are right. Hope you got some lovely maternity clothes xxx

Pollita cheers lovely - are you at the open day later? Xx

Xxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> Pollita cheers lovely - are you at the open day later? Xx
> 
> Xxx


The LWC open day? That's Saturday but I've since had a booking come through so I don't think I'll be able to make it this time. Will go another month as I have plenty of time to wait! x


----------



## Caz2424

Kdjay massive congratulations 🎉🎉🎉
I'm so sorry about the 2nd baby though xx
Must have been amazing yet emotional  to see your baby for the first time xxx

Has anyone been on Lubion ? 
I did my first jab this morning and I used Emla cream but it really hurt ! And there is quite a big red lump there now that is really sore. Of course dd jumped on it and the dog did too So that's really helped 😂 ? 
Or has it happened to anyone else with the red lump after subcotanius ? 
I've got clexane to do later and that was the one I was worried about 😳


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, that's amazing news and I bet it was very emotional for you and dp to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time! Sorry the other baby didn't make it though!

Fluttershy, no worries Hun! Hope your shopping trip went well! Your scan will soon be here! How exciting!

Caz, sorry your jab hurt... I wouldn't have a clue about the lubion hope someone will come along to help!

Madameg, hope you get some good sleep for tomorrow Hun!

Pollita, sorry the clinic hadn't been in touch yet! It's ashame you can't make this open day but good they'll be one next month!


----------



## mle83

Sorry just a quick one from me, 

Well done on the good fertilization rate caz 

KD I am delighted that you got to see your baby with a good heartbeat today, I am sorry the other baby didn't make it.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone. Just a quick message got dinner on the go. 

Kd so happy to hear of the strong heartbeat, sorry about the second baby. 

Hope everyone has had a good day. Nothing to report from me.  

I will try and do all the other personals later. Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hello 

Caz
Well done on having 5 embabies! Fingers crossed all 5 are good un's and you have a lovely one to transfer and a few to go in the freezer. Try not to worry about the clexane (you have probably done it by now) remember what i told you, try to do it at an angle... doesnt hurt as much!

Kd
Congratulations on seeing the heartbeat! Amazing!! Sorry about the other little one. I was pregnant with twins originally and seen 2 heartbeats but i knew something wasnt quite right and i lost one at 7 weeks (ish) but my other little one is asleep next door so have faith that all will be fine. Pregnancy is worrying and stressful but both of you try to enjoy it as much as possible as it goes so quick!

Madame
Looking forward to hearing your update on EC tomorrow. I love sedation/GA and i always look forward to that part of IVF.

Flutter
Maternity shopping!! So exciting! My 1st maternity top was a crimbo gift from OH and i put it on straight away, it was the 1st time i noticed a little bump and i was 13 weeks. 2 weeks later, i just popped out! Miss my bump. Miss being pregnant!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

I have nothing to report here! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hope - I'm really pants with anaesthetics as I am always sick (apart from my last GA when they gave me ketamine   ), going to ask if they will skip the morphine, I'd rather be in pain than throwing up   I'm on clexane from Saturday too - please can I have some tips too? Xx

Cortney - just about to head to bed, will try my best to get some sleep - got to leave around 5   xxx

Caz I'll be on lubion in a couple of days too - I wonder if the bump is just from your body not recognising it? Like when you start taking suprecur? How was the clexane dare I ask...?! Xx

Pollita dunno why I thought it was today   I'll tell them Pollita is waiting for her phone call tomorrow  xx

Hope everyone else is well....got to be up at half four for ec   at least I won't have time to get nervous! Love to all xxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> Pollita dunno why I thought it was today  I'll tell them Pollita is waiting for her phone call tomorrow  xx


haha please do make them call! (bet you'll remember this post while under aesthetic - I was talking about Fay and Bethan during my EC apparently  )

Best of luck tomorrow, hope it goes well! xx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you ladies x 

Hope thank you, I did the clexane that I was dreading and it was totally fine! 
Followed your top tips, madame  put it in at an angle nice and slow it was fine and I am a total wimp. 
It's so weird the Lubion hurt so much, it was like a bee sting, not looking forward to tomorrow's, it's still burning a bit now from this morning 😂

Sfj and mle glad you are both well 😀

Cortney 
Hope af turns up soon x

Madame good luck, I'll be thinking of you.
When I went yesterday I got the first bus at 5.15am 😂

Polita call them again!!!! 

Flutter hope you got some nice maternity wear


----------



## trina123

Kd great news on the scan sorry about the other baby xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies !

Caz I went into 5 different shops and most had hardly anything, I managed to get a couple of pairs of trousers but most stores maternity wear is online ?!? So I looked online and I bought a few more jeans on there. Only downside is I can't try them on before I buy them :/ I'm at a really iffy stage as my belly is getting bigger, but I don't think the jeans will fit me properly as I've not got a huge bump, but it's still visible and my jeans won't do up there's like a three inch gap between the button and the hole on my normal jeans. I've got a few pairs of leggings that fit but it's cold out side and leggings are not keeping me warm lol. Sorry I forgot to say how far gone I am, I saw the post but forgot to reply so sorry lovely, i'm 10 weeks and 2 days today Xx

Madame g just want to wish you good luck tomorrow lovely, I hope you get lots of mature eggs  clexane for me was a nightmare, it still hurts a bit now but not as much as it use to. Defo go in slowly and Defo the belly, thighs are a killer lol. but make sure it's 5cm away from the belly button on left and right side. Is your clinic far from where you live ? Was just thinking maybe you could have a little nap in the car in the way there  Xx 

Hope I was looking forward to it, a bit nervous just in case something goes wrong as I'm not quite 12 weeks  but I didn't find much at all. I still had a lovely day with the oh, my tops fit me ok but I'm wearing big warm jumpers at the mo as it's so cold outside, I literally wrap up like an Eskimo. The OH thinks I'm stark crazy but he won't be laughing when he gets a cold and I don't  lol. Xx


----------



## MrsJx

Evening Ladies 

Just a quick one from me tonight sorry, 

Caz that's amazing news on the 5 good embies so happy for you xx

MadameG best of luck for EC tomorrow will be thinking of you xx

KD amazing news for you both, sorry to hear of baby number 2 lots of love xx

I'm back to clinic tomorrow hopefully for my last scan before EC Monday.. Hope everyone is ok night all xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Madameg, good luck for EC Hun! Hope all goes well!!

MrsJx, good luck for your scan hope it shows you're ready for EC Monday!

Fluttershy, that's pants they don't sell much maternity range in shops, not everyone has access to Internet and like you said it's nice to try before you buy! I bought some lovely leggings from primark and they're so thick and warm so will have to buy more. I can't believe you're 10 weeks ready the time certainly flies by!


----------



## Bubbles12

Madame,

Yep, like Caz explained... at an angle, nice and slow. I think its got to be about 5cm away from the belly button but dont quote me on that!!

Caz,
Im glad it went ok.

Flutter,
Have you tried H&M... they do a maternity range in store. Its frustrating as places like ADSA do a maternity range online. I wore leggings mostly and just had maternity tops!


Good luck for scan MrsJ

Sorry, its a quicky, feel bad being in my phone with LO around!
Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Cortney it's so pants lol, the stores where I live are small compared to the likes of mk or Leicester so I will venture into one of them at the weekend. 
I will have to have a look in primark to get a few warm pairs of leggings. Thank you for that tip  xx

Hope you're 100% right 5cm away from the belly button. I was told to imagine a 10cm strip down your belly. (5cm each side of the belly button.) Hope this helps lovely. Xx

I know I've said it already but good luck today Madame g  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Quicky from me as still pretty wobbly - only just left after five and a half hours! Ec went well but I was really sick after and my blood pressure kept dropping. They were lovely and looked after me....although ended up having to have an intramuscular injection in my bum to stop the vomiting - OUCH! You gestone girls are seriously hardcore, it was worse than the ec   

Anyway the upshot is that I got 22 eggs (woop) and the embryologist just called to say that all my 11 were mature and they managed to use imsi to inject all the eggs (they thought they weren't going to have enough sperm to do it). Everything crossed for the call tomorrow    .

Thanks for the love girls xxx


----------



## mle83

Madame sounds like you have had a very rough time at ec, but what a brilliant result in them injecting all 11 of your eggs  Isn't it amazing what they can do. I'm sure your call tomorrow will go well xx


----------



## KDJay

wow Madame 22 eggs is impressive you little hen you! lol!!! and IMSI on them all, congrats. I bet your recipient will be over the moon too. good luck for the fertilisation call xxx


----------



## pollita

Great number of eggs, Madame, well done! So sorry to hear you're not feeling well - hope you're better this afternoon xx

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Omg Madame g that's fantastic news !!! So so happy for you lovely.

I'm sorry you were ill, it's horrible being sick at the best of times but I can imagine you're still pretty sore. I hope you feel better soon lovely  xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Great number Madame. Well done 

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry your were poorly at EC, but what a fantastic amount of eggs... Hope you'll be putting your feet up! 

AFM, I think af is coming sorry if it's tmi but I had orangey discharge and also pink spotting... Come on af!


----------



## pollita

Hope it's on it's way Cortney! I'm sure it is and you'll be all set for your scan on Monday  x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Cortney I hope it is too, come on af !!! There's an important scan depending on you !!  xx


----------



## Caz2424

Madameg fantastic batch of eggs 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
Wow! Well done you xxxx
I'm so sorry you've been so sick though, I hope you can rest up and you feel better soon x 

Yay Cortney come on AF 🎉


----------



## MrsJx

MadameG that's brilliant you got 22 eggs and all your 11 were mature and managed to all be injected.. Sorry to hear you was so sick, hope your starting to feel better. Good luck for call tomorrow, Get lots of rest xx 

Well what visit I had today! So much info but basically I have to go clinic every morning now until EC. I had 20 good sized follies between 16-22 so they have told me to do one last jab of menopur tonight at 50IU and cetrotide, then back up tomorrow morning at 9am for scan bloods and trigger shot. My trigger is Suprecur which app means because I'm taking that I have to go back Sunday at 9am to be checked on too before EC Monday morning. I also have to have an injection on Monday after EC to help womb lining because the trigger shot can effect it? (But she reckons it won't effect chances of pregnancy?)  I'm so confused and have so many meds being given to me I've forgotten all the names but will have them all tomorrow so can update more then. 

I'm really feeling the effects now I've been jabbing for 16 days, travelled every other day to London which is a 6hr round trip, it so better be worth it this time lol.. I'm now doing it 4 days in a trot so thinking of staying in hotel Sunday day/night so we're there early for EC.  
Had a nightmare at home, I live on an island and our water supply has been off since 4.30am due to burst pipe and won't be back on till tomorrow day, so DH had to go get bottled water (18 large bottles he got   ) so strip washes for us tonight!!  

Anyway hope every is doing great? Sorry for the long rant I know we all go through it, was just looking forward to a relaxed weekend before EC Monday! Xx


----------



## KDJay

Wow mrsjx that is a lot to go through!!! Are u at the lister too? I'm so glad they are keeping a good eye on you and that ec won't be long for u exciting times xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrsjx firstly congratulations on your scan, sounds like you have an excellent number. 
But I'm sorry you now have a long few days of travelling.
Good luck with appointments tomorrow 

I forgot you were at the lister, we probably passed each other during scans last week or eel before 😂

Kdjay I think there is quite a few of us on here that are at the lister now, hopefully all successful 🙏


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quickie as I'm off out soon!!

MrsJx, well done on your scan hun that's a brilliant amount of eggs!! How annoying going to the clinic every day though gosh you'll be worn out! But at least you're ready for EC!

Madameg and Caz, hope you're resting!!

Afm, af has arrived.... Yay!!!!


----------



## KDJay

Cad I must have had a mind blank as I forgot u were at the lister too!!! I hve been really happy there - I was there on Thursday I wonder if either of u were  

Cortney - yay!!! Great news xxxx


----------



## trina123

Madam great news on your eggs it's getting so near now for lot of you xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi girls,

Not brilliant news for me - 6/11 fertilised normally, although there is one other that fertilised a bit late so could catch up. Not a great fertilisation rate, particularly as using imsi - although they did tell us just after collection that this vial of sperm isn't as good quality as the last....got to focus on those 6 mini us in the embryoscope and get some PMA back on! Transfer is currently booked for Wednesday      Xx

Cortney woohoo to AF! Last one for a while   Xx

KD how are you two doing? When is her next scan? Xx

Mrs bit of a hectic weekend for you then! I'm sure it'll work out for the best, keep up with the water and protein. Sometimes they don't trigger with hcg to lessen the risk of ohss - Fluttershy am I right in thinking that was the case with you? Hope this morning has gone okay xxx

Flutter happy online shopping - can't believe you are that far gone already! Xx

Caz did the lubion sting less yesterday? Any updates on the embies? Xx

Hope, mle, Pollita, Trina and anyone else I've missed, thanks for the love and hope you're all well (my brain is still rather foggy!) xx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, I know a drop of any kind is sad but please please focus on how amazing it is that you got 6 (maybe 7!) I think that fert rate is normal and good and you still have lots battling it out. 

I know you can't compare every cycle but out of my 9, I think 6 fertilised normally and I still had 3 on day 5.

Get that pma back indeed lovely xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cheers Pollita, I need to stop being an ass really, I'm a tad emotional at the mo! Might be something to do with being pumped full of hormones...   have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## pollita

The hormones are definitely a PITA sometimes aren't they? Lol hope you have a lovely day and have some more good news on Monday x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, sorry it wasn't as good as you wanted it to be but 6/7 is still brilliant Hun! That's good they've booked for day 5 transfer!


----------



## KDJay

Madame I understand the disappointment of fertilisation rate only 3 out of my 8 fertilised - your rate sounds normal - it's more than 50% so lots to be positive about. Although only three of mine fertilised they all went onto blasts and the two put in took so you have lots of opportunity there with 6 maybe 7 but it totally understand If u feel disappointed xxxx


----------



## MadameG

KD thanks hun, I did think of you and your success story earlier  xxx

Cortney thanks lovely, only two days until stims for you! Xx


----------



## MrsJx

MadameG I think that's a great fertilisation rate, congrats and well done  can understand why your bit disappointed but 6/7 out of 11 is really good. My last cycle only 2 fertilised from my 11.. 

KD & Caz yes I'm at the Lister, I was there mon/weds/fri this week gone. I feel so much happier at this clinic! I was at The Bridge clinic before and I felt very used there  

I have just returned from clinic and I have received a call saying I have to stick with Suprecur at 10pm tonight, back to clinic 9am tomorrow for bloods as my Estrogen levels are high and they need to keep a close eye. But EC is still 7am Monday morning so we are booking premiere in near clinic which will save the 2hr rush hour drive Monday morning! 

I'm now curled up in bed watching a film, relaxing.. 

How is everyone else today? Courtney great news on AF arriving finally! X

Xx


----------



## MadameG

MrsJ I do love a premiere inn - their beds are so comfy! Hoping that imsi gives you much better success this time round - the embryologist did say it was still definitely worth doing. Glad they are keeping a close on you - everything crossed for Monday   Enjoy your film - I'm having a sofa day as I am pretty sore so can only waddle! Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrsjx great news and enjoy the premier inn, I also love their beds! 
Hope your appointment tomorrow is quick. Enjoy your film 
We did probably pass each other as I was at the lister mon and wed 😂

Madame, I'm so glad you have 6/7 embryos but sad that you didn't get more x
Enjoy your sofa day, hope you feel better tomorrow x 
I think it was the needle I used for the Lubion the first day, it was the grey one and quite long and thick, it might not be I could have just messed it up but I still have a massive lump that really hurts from it. 
I've since swapped to the yellow needles that I used for menophur and it's been completely fine ! 

Kdjay I was at the lister mon and wed so just missed you. 
Now you have had your scan are you and dp discharged to your gp?
How exciting 😀

Cortney yayyyyyyy! You can try to relax a bit now, ready for Monday 😀

Polita, trina and everyone else hope you are all well and having a great weekend x 

Afm got a call this morning, I had 5 embryos but one has not developed and out of the 4 that are left 2 are good, two are behind. 
Discussed transfer today versus transfer Monday and decided to risk going to blast. 
They said there is a good chance by the time I got to the clinic the slower two would have caught up and I'd be sent away to come back Monday. 
Quite nervous that I won't get any to blast but just have to wait and see. 🙏


----------



## KDJay

Madame take it easy hope u are not feeling too sore for too long 

MrsJX - glad u are happier now 

Caz - I'm sure u will be fine leaving things till blast, the embryologists at the lister are really good and have great equipment so I'm sure u have made the best call, I only had three but took them all to five days and they were still there - also the one I left behind developed to an even better blast that the two we had put in. 

Not discharged yet, we have another scan at the lister in 2.5 weeks as we feel comforted there although we have our midwife appt tomo but the lister keep u until 12 weeks officially xxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, I'm sending your embryos good thoughts! Hope the other two catch up for Monday 

Kd, good luck at your midwife appt tomorrow!


----------



## MadameG

Caz it's a difficult choice to make but it sounds like you've done the right thing. Two more sleeps until pupo! Did you use the intramuscular needle for the lubion in your tummy? Ouchy! Glad it's better with the other one and hope the lump settles soon xx

Afm still feels like my insides are knocking about. I do think the steroids have coincidentally helped though as I can now pee without feeling like crying   result! Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Thank you Polita, Kdjay and Madmame 

Madame God no! 
The thought of those needles ....aghhhhhh how anyone does gestone, I admire you all 😀
I had these grey needles that are a bit longer and thicker than the yellow, but not as truly massive as the IM ones I'm blaming them. 
Have you done Lubion or clexane yet ? Did they go ok ? 
Glad you feel a little better x


----------



## KDJay

Talking about needles - when my dp bleed in work she had to get a male colleague to do her gestone in her bum and he used one of the drawin up needles instead of the IM! Lol


----------



## KDJay

I'm still doing the gestone for her every day, I love doing them! Her not so much - she says she feels like she has done a thousand squats - any tips


----------



## MadameG

KD eek! I have seen some threads on here about ice packs and hot water bottles. DH says that the nurse threw the IM one like a dart at me yesterday. It hurt but hasn't bruised... Xx

Caz the alarm is set for 9pm....are you on cyclogest too? Xx


----------



## pollita

KDJay said:


> Talking about needles - when my dp bleed in work she had to get a male colleague to do her gestone in her bum and he used one of the drawin up needles instead of the IM! Lol


The stuff of nightmares!!!! Your DP is a trooper lol

Ladies, I forgot to tell you! Treatment planning booked  I may get to start next month after all x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita OMG! Yay!! I did actually think about you when I was being sedated yesterday   Alas I was awake the whole time again, even though they kept topping me up  . When are you in? Or is it a secret? Xx

Leni Happy Birthday and enjoy your meal  enjoy all the wine you like as this'll be the last birthday you can for a while   Xxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> Pollita OMG! Yay!! I did actually think about you when I was being sedated yesterday  Alas I was awake the whole time again, even though they kept topping me up . When are you in? Or is it a secret? Xx


haha! I said you might  Sorry you're were still awake throughout it all. Did you feel anything at all or just conscious? I was awake but completely not with it throughout mine so I hope my next attempt is as nice. It's on 27th so 10 days to go.

Happy belated birthday Leni! xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita so chuffed for you, it's been far too long in the coming! Yeah I was awake and with it last time too - they were asking me is the ceiling not moving yet? It just felt a bit uncomfortable and only really painful when they pierce through the vaginal wall - only lasts a moment though xx


----------



## KDJay

Polita - that's amazing news , hopefully thinks will start to speed up for u now! So happy for u, hope this has given u a boost 

Leni - I'm so sorry to hear u have been down you poor thing, have a large glass tonight ! So am I now my part is done  lol 

Madame - bloody hell that sounds horrendous being aware and the bit u said about the vaginal wall!!!! I'm so glad I was flat out with GA , best part of it all!


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies!

Madame, oh dear! I guess that's not too bad though, at least you didn't feel much.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's brilliant you have your treatment planning you'll be starting in no time!!

Madameg, being awake doesn't sound fun, but at least it wasn't too painful- I really hope I'm out of it tbh as I hate the idea of knowing what's going on!

Leni, happy birthday sweet, sorry you're feeling down   hope you enjoy your meal!

KD, good luck to you and dp for your midwife appt!!


----------



## MadameG

Just had a blooming nightmare with the jabs - I think the needles the clinic have given me are not exactly the right size as it was really difficult to draw up and then I injected with the smaller needle, but couldn't press the plunger down. It literally exploded! One whole vial wasted. Ended up using a gonal f needle to draw up and inject, I don't understand why I can't do that straight off? Then did the clexane and was bleeding before the needle was even out....  fed up, must have done something wrong....

Cortney I think most people are pretty out of it - they said we're not starting till you're asleep! Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Polita amazing news 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉 sooooooo happy you can get going ! 

Cortney most people are out of it don't worry, just ask for more drugs if in doubt 😂

Kdjay so exciting midwifed appointment 🎉 As for dp and the jabs, she is soooo brave ! 

Leni hope you enjoyed your meal and had the wine 😀

Madame what needles have you got for the Lubion ? 
It should say a size on the plastic ? 
I think the solution is quite thick 
As for the clexane mine did bleed a bit but after x 
I'll check the sizes I've got


----------



## Caz2424

I've been using a 21G for drawing up and I used a 27G to inject but I've just swapped to a 30G to inject because I have loads left and they are smaller 
Also I find I have to do it really slow and push quite hard


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies just a quick hello as I'm just about to head off into bed.

Madame g I can understand your frustration lovely, it's never good to hear some haven't made it. On the up side you have a good few left that are doing well lovely and even hopefully go on to be frosties too  I sometimes bleed with the clexane too, maybe hit a vessel or something. It's happened to me loads of times. I think my oh does it on purpose sometimes lol xx

Caz keeping everything they make it to blasts lovely, I'm sure they will and they will continue to grow perfectly  xx

Leni happy birthday lovely, hope you're well and enjoy your meal too  xx

Pollita that's fantastic news !! I'm so happy for you lovely  xx

Kdjay so glad you and dp are all well and are able to relax a bit more now, exciting you have your midwives appointment, it's a long one as they ask all sorts of questions, they take a wee sample and if they do it at your drs they probably will take blood too, but it's really good as you'll get loads of good advice and Info  xx

Cortney how are you, has af arrived lovely? Sorry I can't go too far back as I'm on my phone. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz the drawing up needle was a 19g (not quite right) and the injecting needle was a 30. I literally couldn't press down on the plunger once it was under my skin and when hubby tried it just exploded - sticky progesterone everywhere. Tried a second vial and just drew it straight up with the gonal f needle (which is the recommended 27g) and it was absolutely fine, no problems whatsoever. Going to speak to the clinic later and ask if they have the recommended size needles - would you possibly mind pming me the links to the needles/syringes you bought? I wonder if the second needle wasn't pushed on quite tight enough... No bruise from the clexane though! Xx

Fluttershy surely you're not being that much of a pain in the backside to DH  xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g I think I'm driving everyone mad at the moment. I'm so hormonal it's unreal. I snap at literally anything it ridiculous. I'm quite a calm person usually but it's like I'm turning into Jekyll and Hyde :/ thank god I stop meds soon. This whole experience is such an eye opener. How you ladies go through this over and over again, I'll never know. I take my hat off to you all. xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter aww bless you, your body is rather taken over at the moment! Hopefully the hormones will settle in the next few weeks xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies a quick one from me as I have the dreaded food shop to do and waiting for my sister!

KD, good luck at your midwife appt!

Madameg, you poor thing the jabs sound so painful! It def don't sound right, have you asked the clinic? How are you after EC? Hope you're not too sore and have been resting!

Flutter, yep af came yesterday morning!! Yippee! Sorry to hear your hormones are everywhere! I'm sure your DH understands why! I went to primark yesterday and bought more leggings lol!

Pollita, will you be on long protocol again? Do you have an idea when you'll be starting? I would think on your next cycle! So happy for ya!

Caz, how are you after EC are you still sore? Hope you've been resting!

Afm, I'm excited about baseline tomorrow... Hope I can start stimming tomoz! I bought some flaxseeds from Holland and Barrett yesterday so had them on my porridge... It was very tasty!!

Ladies a question for you when you have your baseline scan did they give you all your dates for stimming scans then as it'll be good for me as then I can book time off work easier!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g I hope so, at the moment I'm even driving myself nuts lol. I bet you're excited about Wednesday!! You'll be in my shoes very soon lovely  xxx

Cortney that's fantastic !! Wahooooo  at my scan I got told what I need to take and when and the date when I had to go back. But I'm unsure if every clinic works similar but I would of thought they tell you lovely  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I so so hope so    xxx

Cortney good luck for tomorrow! I don't need a scan now so won't cross paths tomorrow with you. Just ask to book them all in tomorrow as you have a lot of travelling to organise xxxx

Afm positive head is back on - feeling so much better today although tried to cook myself breakfast and I still seem to have major brain fog. Clinic are going to change the needles for me on Wednesday, possibly scan before the transfer but no need to go tomorrow. Plus we still have six embies, five of which are four cell already. Number seven is dividing but has been irregular, so probably will arrest. Unless he's just eccentric from the word go  xxx


----------



## pollita

Cortney, as Madame said ask them if you can book them all. They wouldn't let me but as you have to book trains they may. Try not to book trains too far in advance though as if you don't respond well at first you may end up having some scans cancelled like I did. The first week I was meant to have 3 (m,w & f) but when the Monday scan showed I was barely responding they cancelled the wed and fri scan so I didn't have to go back until the following Monday. 

I have no info, hopefully I can start next cycle!


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi 


Ive missed out on 2 days so there maybe things i miss 

Caz -  tough decision but im glad you feel you have made the right one. Im not sure on what i would do, its a toughie but blasts are best  so when is transfer? Tomorrow?

Madame - sorry you are disappointed with your fertilization rate. It is over 50% but i can deffo see why you were miffed. Lets hope the other 6 are tough iccle cookies!

Cortney - yay to AF! We are AF buddies, lol! Good luck for baseline tomorrow. 

Polita - Finally!!!

Leni - Hope you enjoyed your bday.

Ahhh... in forgetting who and what was posted!!

Hello to MrsJ, flutter, KD, Trina, mle, sfj..... ah, my phone wont let me scroll bk any further so apologies to anyone i have forgotten 

AFM - I feel so stressed at the moment! Had a photo shoot with LO and OH yesterday. I feel a bit of a fanny going back to collect my free 7x5 pic and not buying any other but at £350 being the cheapest package, we just cant afford it!!!
I went to work today to do a KIT day and at 11am i get a call from OH telling me i needed to get home asap. My initial thought was OMG, its my son. But i was relieved it wasnt. My MIL who has bowel cancer and has just started chemo got rushed into hospital and has been admitted. 
Again, i feel stressed. Stressed about my 12k pay drop, am i doing the right thing by accepting? Or do i fight it with a 90% i will lose anyway! Stressed about trying again, is it the right thing or are we being darn right stupid? Stressed that ive applied for over 30 jobs and not 1 bit of interest. I need to get out of where i am working. I know in my head, trying for another baby is probably silly under my circumstances with MIL and finances but i just long to be pregnant again and go through birth... then i look at my son and think am i being selfish to him by having or trying for another baby..
Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!

Sorry for the rant. Things are tough at the moment!

X


----------



## MadameG

Hope   Life just doesn't go the way we planned it sometimes... Sorry to hear about your MIL. I think you have really strong reasons for trying again and it's better to try than regret not trying in my books. Money isn't everything and hopefully you can find a way round it when you get your sibling. I think January is probably one of the worst months to be job hunting, so hopefully things will pick up in a few weeks. In the meantime, I would try and enjoy every day as it comes. I've been through really rough times (more since I met my DH, maybe it's a sign  ) and everything just seems to go wrong at once. The way I've got through it is to appreciate the beauty in the small things and tackle issues as they come. Stay strong hun xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame it must be hard not having them all fertilise but you still have 6 strong embodies there hope the transfer goes well xx

Hope I fully understand why your so stressed but so long as you and your OH are happy with the choices and decisions you make that's all that matters and you are not selfish at all. I don't agree with the way your company are treating you basically just because you have had a baby I hate it that they can't just help you out. Hope you feel better soon xx

Caz I hope your ok and it was always going to be a tough decision but you need to make the right 1 for you xx

Cortney so glad ur af has arrived lol who thought we would be saying that ay xx

Pollita so glad your finally starting congrats xx

Leni hope your well and enjoyed your bday I hope you relaxed a bit xx 

Kdjay hope you and your gf are well so glad you got to see your baby  sorry about the twin though must be a hard situation xx

Flutter hope your ok can't believe how far you are already xx

Mrsjx, mle, trina and fsh hope your all well xx

Afm nothing to report I'm 4 days late though and I need to have my day 4 bloods taken so it's taking the mick lol and I need to have my smear. Bwh wrote to me the other day and told me my appointment has been pushed back another month lol what a joke glad I'm moved as I don't think I would continue if I was still with them xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Sorry madame ment embabies xx


----------



## Caz2424

Loopy thank god you changed clinics, hope af hurrys up 

Hope I'm so sorry, I hope things start to sort themselves out, it's nothing compared to what you are going through but cut a long story short I've had a problem with dd nursery, and Ive taken her out of it, now I have lost childcare and I'm trying to move jobs, I'm on waiting lists but struggling. 
I really think these things always hit us at such terrible times.
I came to the decision that if I don't feel I've completely tried for number 2 I will regret it. 

Madame needles I just typed sizes into Amazon search, got them on prime too I think  😂 

Flutter it can only help you feel more normal when you get to stop all those drugs x 

Cortney good Luck for tomorrow's scan, I agree with the others though as I missed scans at the beginning due to low response but had extra at the end, so don't book tickets too far ahead if you can 

Polita I hope so much you get to start ASAP 

Afm nervous about tomorrow mornings call, to find out if any made it 🙏
It asked about the possibility of using my frostie from last cycle if not so I can transfer something  ( not that I'm panicking much )


----------



## MadameG

Caz everything crossed for you - I'm sure they are little cuties already   Xxx

Loopy glad you changed clinics! Bit of a joke the constant delays! I read it as embabies   xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks so much ladies re scans, I will ask them tomorrow! Starting to panic that I haven't responded to the suprecur as I haven't had much symptoms... I guess what will be will be!

Pollita, hope you can start on your next cycle Hun!

Hope, I think it's such a joke your work giving you such a big pay decrease because you have a child I thought their suppose to help when you return to work after maternity leave... Bloody cheek!!! I hope another employer snaps you up quickly Hun... It's so hard to gets jobs! I don't think you're at all selfish by having baby no2, if it's what you both want definitely go for it! 

Caz, I'm sure your lovely embies are growing lovely ready for your transfer!!

Madameg, that's brilliant embies are doing well... That's good the clinic are changing the needles for you!

Loopy, sorry af decided to be late... Always typical! I bet you're glad you've changed from bwh.... What a nightmare clinic! They're always messing you about!

KD, hope your midwife appt went well!

MrsJx, hope you're well! When is EC? Is it tomorrow?


----------



## MadameG

Cortney your AF has turned up so I'm sure you'll be fine. Some ladies feel great on suprecur! Good luck tomorrow (quick heads up, it's a dildo cam scan, just so you don't get a shock!) xxxx

MrsJ good luck!! Hope it goes great for you xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Mrsjx good luck for EC tomorrow xx

Cortney good luck for your scan xx 

Madame dildo cam headsup just made me laugh out loud 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone 

Madameg, you made me laugh, 'it's dildo cam time' lol! Thanks so much for the reassurance! 2 nights until et Hun!!

Caz, good luck for your call Hun!!

MrsJx, good luck for EC hope you get plenty of eggies!


----------



## MadameG

Caz good luck today - you're gonna be pupo!!! Are you going for one or two? Xxx

Cortney   hope all is well xx

MrsJ good luck today!! Hope you've slept as well as Lenny  xxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, good luck with transfer today!!! Let us know how it goes  xx

Cortney, hope your scan goes well and you're ready for stims! How exciting!!! Xx

Hope everyone else is doing well - will do a proper post with personals when I'm home later x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie, good luck today with transfer Caz hope it all goes well. Xx

Mrsjx good luck with transfer today too, I hope it goes smoothly for you too Xx

Cortney good luck with the scan today, hope everything is going perfectly for you  xx

Madame g ahhh your turn Wednesday !! How exciting !! Xx

Kdjay hope midwife appointment goes well today  xx

Pollita, how you're well and you get to start treatment soon  xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone just a quickie before I head off out. Hope you're all well though !! I will be on a bit later on tonight xxxx


----------



## sfj

Hi everyone. I've missed so much as I've not been on for a few days. In work atm so I will do personals tonight. Hope everyone is good and your all having a lovely day. 

Phoned the clinic and asked if my details had been shared to be told there isn't anyone on the recipient waiting list.


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone just a quick one from me as still very drowsy and in pain. They collected 19 eggs from me so very happy! The service and care you recieve at The Lister is second to none, they were all amazing! 

Anyway hope everyone is ok, I will catch up later once I'm home and settled xx


----------



## KDJay

Sjf - that is terrible!!! How many are on the donor list? xxx

Mrs Jx - well done that is amazing!!!! 19 eggs!!!! Yes I agree they are great there xxx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj that seems rather unfair to take you on as a donor if they have no one waiting   Xxx

MrsJ great news! Rest up well lovely, hope the calls go well later xxxx

KD hope you and DP are okay xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey Madame - we are ok, just waiting impatiently for the next scan - dp had some spotting on Friday (the scan was on Thursday) but hoping nothing to worry about It didn't last long. we had the midwife booking in yesterday which was fine although because the baby is technically double donor that really screwed up all her forms and questions to my dp! haha xxx


----------



## MadameG

KD hehe! You gave her a headache then! Glad things are moving forward though, just annoying about the spotting. Presume it's likely to be caused by the blighted ovum? Only a few more sleeps until you see your beautiful babba again  xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Yeh we did give her a headache I think! And this is in Brighton where same sex couples are common! When we had our scan the sonographer said the blighted ovum wont cause bleeding and that bleeding is a hormone thing but then we saw the nurse straight after she said to expect some more bleeding because of the blighted ovum I am more inclined to go with the sonographer's opinion as she is so knowledgeable. It is torture this waiting, we are getting excited and enjoy talking about the baby but then I feel a huge amount of guilt that I am being stupid talking/thinking so early on!


----------



## MadameG

KD my honest opinion is to enjoy it as much as you possibly can. At the end of the day, if things go wrong it will be devastating and I don't think that would change if you had been trying not to get excited. Plus things are looking good for you both  I think it would be worse to look back once you have your lo and think that you didn't get to enjoy it during the pregnancy. Easier said than done, but I don't think you should feel guilt in anyway xxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone 

Mrsjx congratulations ! Wow ! 19 well done you x
Enjoy your stay at the lister hotel, they give you lovely food too don't they 

Sfj I'm so sorry thats really really bad 
Surely some warning intially should of been given to you, Before you went through all the tests xx 

Kdjay congratulations on the midwife appointment, haha I bet the paperwork was long ! 
I'm so sorry about the bleeding, I hope it stops soon x

Madame hope the jabs went better yesterday, when's the next embryo update? 

Fluttershy found any other shops that stock maternity wear yet? 

Cortney hope the scan went well Hun 

Hope I hope you are ok, been thinking of you x

Polita 8/9 days to go until you can get planning x

Loopy hope you are well 

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

Afm I'm PUPO ! 
Out of the 4 I had left I had 2 transferred a 3cc blast and 3ac blast and there is 2 morulas left that I'll find out about tomorrow, if they catch up and  turn in to good grade blasts then I'll be able to freeze. 
I'm relived I had two to transfer x


----------



## KDJay

Yay Caz!!!! Well done, have you had two transferred below or is this your first time? Sounds good for you - and good luck for the call tomo  Yes the EC was lovely at the Lister, I even ordered food for dp! I was even tempted to order a glass of wine as they had a wine list haha!


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie ladies on my way home!

Scan went ok, have 10-15 follies on the right and she could see 7-8 on the left but she found it hard to find left ovary so she reckons they maybe more.
They also might of found me a recipient so she'll ring me weds to tell me to start stimming so will carry on with the suprecur... I will be on 150 gonal f, really thought I'd be on menopur!

Caz, that's amazing, congrats on pupo!!

KD, sorry to hear you awkwardness with the midwife... You'd think forms would be easy for double donation pregnancy as its more common these days! Hope dp is resting!

Sfj, that's unfair is there not another clinic you could
Go to!

Madameg, you'll be pupo before you know it!

Fluttershy, hope your well lovely!

Pollita, treatment planning will be here before you know it!

Sorry for lack of personals, hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## MadameG

Caz woop go you!!! Take it easy and enjoy the lovely bubble before the double line appears   I hope you have two lovely frosties too! Still waiting for a call back...driving me barmy! Injections were way better last night thanks. I am getting little bumps from the lubion though, have yours gone down? xx

Cortney yay! Glad it all went well. Sounds like you are gonna get loads of eggies - how exciting! I unexpectedly had a recipient on my first cycle too and the baseline  have a good journey xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Wow Cortney fab numbers Hun xx

Madame hope you get that call soon 
Im getting bumps from Lubion and finding they sting a bit for 24 hours ish, my oringinal lumps are going though 😳
Clexane Im finding fine which was the one I was worried about !


----------



## MadameG

Caz I'm exactly the same! Definitely didn't expect it to be that way round. Are you on cyclogest too or just jabs? Xx


----------



## Caz2424

It's weird eh? Yes cyclogest too and had my progesterone levels checked today so should get results tomorrow 

Have you heard? 
No news is good news I guess


----------



## MadameG

Caz Yes! Finally got hold of someone, all embies are still going and all but one are at the 8cell stage (as of a few hours ago). There are three front runners. Bring on Wednesday! I'm going to start pessaries as well from tomorrow morning and was thinking of asking for my progesterone levels to be checked too. Trying to cover all the bases this time. Hope you're having a nice relaxing evening xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz congrats on being pupo  

Madame that sounds like your embabies are doing really well 

Cortney that sounds like you have alot of follies growing in there  

Mrsjx wow 19 eggs that's really good hope your well  

Just a quick one from me guys hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Loopy. Have you asked if any of your results are back yet? Xxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, congrtaulations on being pupo! Very happy for you  I hope and pray this time is your time! xx

Cortney, great news on the baseline scan and the possible match! Strange that you're on gonal f instead of menopur, perhaps to do with your very high AMH?

MrsJx 19 eggs is great, well done you!

Madameg, glad your embabies are doing well, wednesday better hurry up  



Only a quick one from me today ladies - had the day from hell, went to someone's house to do a cake smash session with a vile grandmother who found fault in everything, screamed and swore at her grandkids and made them cry, told me it's obvious I have no kids as I'm useless with them and that she hopes I never have any (seriously!!!!), and then she chucked all my equipment onto the street in a fit of rage. My assistant has rushed over to help me go through everything to make sure nothing is missing or broken, or I'll be filing a police report in the morning. I'm in complete shock that someone could be so vile, nor that anyone could get so hot headed over a bloomin' photo session. 

I'm having a well deserved cider and contemplating future jobs. I'm sure she's a complete one off but I never want to go through that again. Silly woman runs a big salon here in town though so I know exactly who she is...

On the plus side, 8 days to treatment planning.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I am absolutely in shock - what a disgusting woman. A police report definitely sounds needed. What a bizarre thing to do. Pay absolutely no heed to her words, absolute bs. That cider is very well earned   Xxxxx


----------



## pollita

MadameG said:


> Pollita I am absolutely in shock - what a disgusting woman. A police report definitely sounds needed. What a bizarre thing to do. Pay absolutely no heed to her words, absolute bs. That cider is very well earned  Xxxxx


Thanks Madame. I'm off to enjoy some more sips in the bath I think haha.

I just can't get my head about how horrible she was. She was telling her 3 year old grandson that he looks ****** ugly and was ruining his photos when all he was doing was smiling. Some people...my assistant brought cake with her as soon as she heard, now thats the kind of people you need in your life haha


----------



## pollita

SFJ, I think you're at LWC in S'sea aren't you? That's terrible that they don't have any recipients right now! A few of us are at CRGW in Llantrisant - a little further away but I know that they have quite a few recipients waiting at the moment so it may be worth trying them too?


----------



## KDJay

Polita you poor thing, don't let this one (obviously unhinged) woman question your career choices! This has everything to do with her and not you - sounds awful sending u lots of love 

Madame - that sounds like a great call from the lab  so happy for you 

Cortney - great number of follies xxx


----------



## sfj

Pollita what a horrible woman. I'm sure that type of customer is surely a one off, doesn't excuse her behaviour though. X

Caz congrats in being pupo. X

Cortney sounds like amazing numbers for you. 

MadameG chuffed for you and your embies. Roll on Wednesday. 

Hope everyone else is well. This thread moves so quick and my phone won't allow me to go back all the way. 

AFM the only other clinic I know of is Crgw near Cardiff. I don't know if your able to transfer notes though or if I would have to go through all the rests again. Xx


----------



## sfj

Pollita I think we replied at the same time. I've got to say I'm a little miffed that they didn't explain this before I had the tests or even when I was accepted to be an egg donor.  

How do you find CRGW? xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj you should be able to transfer notes and blood test results (and sperm!) over. Give them a call and  doesn't seem to fair for you to be accepted with no one even waiting xxxx

Pollita bleugh she sounds hideous. What a miserable (or evil) person she must be inside to treat everybody that way. Sounds like you had a lucky escape to get out of there before she got seriously nasty. Hope your equipment is okay though xxxx

KD thanks lovely xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies

sfj, give crgw a call tomorrow. I'm almost positive that if you have the tests done they should be accepted as they allow you to get them done at external clinics or GPs so they should transfer easily and mean you're not waiting 6-8 weeks for those to come through!

The other good point about crgw is that if you're not matched in 12 weeks you get a cycle anyway and they freeze half the eggs, so it's winwin. I know a lady turned my profile down last week, not sure why, but she's still on the search and I'm sure there are lots more  

I love CRGW. My only complaint so far has been a lack of communication but after chatting to them again it seems that there was a miscommunication and they didn't realise I was waiting for contact. My first cycle I couldn't fault them, no communication problems or anything. I think this time around it just stemmed from one of the consultants telling me someone else would call me after my miscarriage, but I think she forgot to tell the other person that she was meant to call me so it all unravelled from there haha. 

It's 55 minutes door-to-door for me from central Swansea so further than LWC but still not too far.


----------



## sfj

I will definitely give them a call tomorrow.  The lady I spoke to at the clinic two weeks ago made out that there were people on the waiting list and told me different today.  Unfortunately I can be quite an impatient person and I just want to get treatment started now. 

It's good news about having a cycle anyway if you don't get matched. I kind of wish we had chosen them. 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Sfj I'm at the same clinic as Pollita and I echo what she says, I absolutely love them as they are so lovely and caring but sometimes I do have to chase them. I think it's just when they get busy and wires get crossed.

I didn't realise how similar our situations are until I read your signature, I totally get your not wanting to wait. Good luck! Xx


----------



## mle83

Hello ladies,

This thread moves fast! 

MrsJ 19 eggs is fantastic, well done 

Madame, great that your embies are doing well, just think that on Wednesday you will be officially PUPO.

Cortney congratulations on having 2 on board and I hope you get 2 frosties as well.

KD I am surprised that these days the forms don't take into consideration double donor babies. Fingers crossed the spotting isn't anything serious and your next scan goes well.

Hope sorry to hear that your having such a hard time, if another baby is what you and your hubby want then go for it.

sfj that's so bad they never informed you there were no recipients when you became a donor. When I wanted to change clinics I was told it would cost me £50 for a copy of all my blood results/notes. I would seriously consider changing clinics if I were you.

Polita I am truly shocked that someone can be so horrid. To call her own grandchild those things is disgusting, and how dare she throw your equipment onto the street! On the plus side you have treatment planning soon, ignore that horrible creature I am sure you will be a great mum! 

Afm nothing much to report, just waiting for my follow up. Take care ladies xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame haven't phoned yet will give them till beginning of Feb I think plus had to spend 300 on dog this week so need to save more lol animals are so expensive 
Plus I'm still waiting for af to arrive to have day 2-4 bloods taken xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, omg!! Cider is def needed! What a horrible evil women, how come people be so cruel? You poor girl having to cope with that! Hope you enjoy your soak in the bath!

Sfj, I'm also with CRGW and def second what Madameg and Pollita says... Def give them a call, they're such lovel people! Good luck for your call!

Mrsjx, hope you're ok and resting! Good luck for your call tomorrow!

Madameg, that's brilliant news your embies are doing so well! 2 more nights you'll be pupo... Yay!!

Afm, I had the lovely experience of jabbing on a busy train lol! Things we have to do in the IVF world lol!


----------



## sfj

MadameG just read your signature after your comment and yes we do have very similar situations.  

Cortney  sounds like CRGW have gotten rave reviews from you all. I will speak to OH and give them a call tomorrow.  

Thank you all so much  for your support in the short time I have been on this thread. Makes me realise that  not alone in this situation  xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Caz congratulations on being pupo !! So happy for you lovely, it's been along time coming.  I found that new look do maternity wear which I must say are very nice, I'm just waiting for them to be delivered now  xxx

Cortney fab news on the scan lovely ! Keeping everything crossed for you that it continues to go swimmingly  xxx

Mrsjx that's a fantastic number of eggs hope you're getting plenty of rest lovely xxx

Pollita that woman sounds horrid, grandparents are meant to be loving and affectionate, not obnoxious and cruel. Don't let it get to you, just brush it off and keep your head high. The cider sounds like it's very well needed and deserved. Treatment planning is literally round the corner  xxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies wow loads has been happening caz congratulations  on being  pupo hun xxx madam great news on your call not long now cortney  your scans sounds like you will have lots of eggs I was on the same meds Mrs j wow great number of eggs pollita that woman sounds a right cow forget her hun xx flutter glad you found some outfits kd the first midwife appointment takes ages lol. Hope you do what's right for you hun sjf can you try lister they are so good hi mle and loopy xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Mrsjx, good luck with your call! 

Madameg, can't believe you'll be pupo tomorrow!

Trina, how did you get on with gonal f? Was it painful?

Loopy, hope af comes soon!

Sfj, hope your call to CRGW goes well, let us know how it goes!

Afm, I'm a bit confused about storing gonal f as in the instructions booklet it mentions no storing in fridge it just says do not store above 25 but when I read online some ladies put them in fridge! So think will keep it at room temperature


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone

Madame so glad they are all doing well, you should have some top quality out of those!  have you a time for transfer tomorrow ? 
They recommended I have progesterone checked this time, it's come back around 200 and it needs to be over 50 so I'm pleased. 
Last cycle during my chemical when I was having blood tests I had it checked and it was low, despite having checked on ET day and it being ok, which is why I'm talking lubion this time, they did say to have it checked and only take it if needed but I just feel like you, I want to cover all bases and this time not leave anything out. 

Kdjay I have one transfered on my first two cycles ( one being successful ) but the last two I've had two transferred due to BFN, like you it was a tricky decision but after my negative cycles I was told 70% success rates if two transfered with 63% still achieving a singleton pregnancy. I also read a lot risks to multiple pregnancies though. 
Who knows its a lot of luck too right. 

Cortney I'm sorry I can't help, I've always been on menophur, I hope someone else Has the answer 

Sfj good luck calling crw, from the sound of things it's highly recommended x
I'm also at the lister, and happy there but it's probably a bit far for you. 


Trina hope you appointment is soon 

Hope I hope you are ok x

Loopy hope you are well, thank you, you have just reminded me to chase up my dog insurance claim! 
Sorry about the large bill though 

Fluttershy new look, good find! Glad you have found a bit more choice

Mle have you got your follow up booked yet? 

Polita omg !!!! What a witch ! How horrendous, that'd terrible. I hope you ok and o hope you enjoyed that cider x 

Afm 1dp5dt .. Can I test yet? Lol
Waiting for the call to see if I got any Frosties


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey ladies had email back and all ok to keep gonal f at room temp!

Caz, I bet you can't wait to test! Hope you get Frosties!


----------



## MadameG

Hey girls,

Quickie from me - everything has gone t**s up as I was taken to hospital early this morning after waking up in the night in excruciating pain and vomiting horrendously. A long wait in a and e, drips and a scan later, I have moderate ohss. Absolutely poo. I literally had zero symptoms until I woke in the night but my pelvis is filled with fluid - I looked at the scan and it wasn't pretty. Nothing's ever easy is it? Not sure how many days I am going to be kept in, at least overnight so far. Hoping that the embies are still going and they are a good quality for freezing. Boooo....hospital food for me xx

Caz the poas police will turn up if you're that early   When is your otd?

MrsJ hope the call went well xxxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## MrsJx

Hi ladies 

Caz congrats on being PUPO Hun, so exciting  xx

MadameG good luck for your transfer tomorrow sounds like you have some great embies xx

Pollita bless you Hun, what an evil disgusting women! Don't deserve grandchildren by the sounds of things!! Hope your ok xx 

Courtney great news on the scan Hun xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing great? 

AFM I'm feeling very sore! My tummy is so swollen it looks like I have swallowed a football, but went to work like a trooper lol.. Had my call around 11am 9 of my 10 eggs have fertilised really well, they have provisionally booked ET on Thursday at 11am but will check them that morning and if they can go to blasto I will have ET on Saturday  feeling very happy right now xxx


----------



## MrsJx

MadameG sorry I didn't see your last message before sending mine.. You poor thing I'm so sorry to hear this  wishing you a speedy recovery. So what happens now? Does the clinic freeze your embryos and once your better they transfer then? Does this have to happen at a specific point in your cycle? Sorry not clued up on frozen transfer? I'm really not feeling well either my tummy is so swollen and sore.. God the things we have to put our bodies through ay! Hope you get better real soon xxx


----------



## KDJay

Oh Madame I am so so sorry to hear this, that is horrendous and totally unexpected like you say! It is crazy how much strain this puts on our bodies, I didn't feel like my body was ready for ET so thank god I had someone else to do that. I hope you get better soon and will be thinking about you lots. this is such a rollercoaster isnt it! 

Mrs Jx - well done on the fert rate that is brilliant, I am sure you will go to saturday no doubt!


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, omg! That's pants Hun, so sorry to hear you're poorly! Hope the hospital staff are looking after you! So weird how it just happened unexpectedly. I hope you get better soon


----------



## trina123

Madam sorry hear this cortney I found it OK and  stored at room temperature xx


----------



## pollita

Madame, I'm so sorry you're so poorly with ohss Hun. Take it easy and feel better soon xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g that really is pants, I hope you feel better soon lovely. Ohss really sucks and can on like that so quickly. I hope you get well soon lovely. Xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Madame omg I'm so sorry x
I hope they can get you feeling better really soon, is it a case of monitoring and seeing how you go ?  xx

Mrs jx I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling well either xx

I can't stop weeing ... Like every 30 minutes.. Maybe I'm nervous 😂


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi ladies

Im sorry i havent been on much but ive not been too great and didnt want to bring you all down with me.

Personals will be short as i cant remember all of them and im tired so wanting to go to sleep.

Caz,
Congrats on being pupo. I have all my fingers crossed for you.... is this the 3rd or 4th cycle that youve had since we have been chatting?? 

Madame,
So sorry your poorly. OHSS is poo! I had it on my last cycle and had 2 hospital stays, but mine reared after transfer and after my BFP. Fingers crossed you feel better soon.

Mrsj
Congrats on your embabies 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Just a quickie,
Im still very stressed but ive made a decision with regards to work. I cant say too much but i am going to accept the job but i am not accepting the way ive been treated. Icing on the cake is they wont give my partner holiday for our sons christening! So im going to do what i should have done a few months ago so they cant treat anyone how they have treated me!
Thats all from me for tonight. Im hitting the sack! Hopefully i can get a decent sleep xx


----------



## Caz2424

Hope   I'm sorry, I'm glad you have made your decision but I'm sorry it's been so terrible. 
Not letting dh have his sons christening off .. Omg  
This will be the 4th cycle since we've been chatting 😂

Thank you Leni x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hope, sorry you've been treated badly by your work. I hope you get it sorted soon xx

Caz how are you lovely ? Don't you go poas just yet young lady, I know the temptation is so hard to resist though. Do you think you'll hold out till otd? Xxx


----------



## KDJay

hope I am so sorry to hear you are having a tough time - sending you lots of love

Madame - I hope you are at home now and not still in hospital - get well soon  

hope everyone else is ok? Just quick one from me as I am in work after having no sleep. Dp woke in the night and she was bleeding very lightly, I dont know how much is not classed as spotting? It wasnt much but I just felt sick all night and didnt get back to sleep. We have an appt at our local epu later this morning so pls keep all your fx for me! xxx


----------



## mle83

Hi all, just a quick one from me,

Hope so sorry that work has treated you so unfairly and how petty to deny your hubby time off for his own sons christening :-(

Madame I got severe OHSS on my first cycle, but literally hours after transfer. I ended up in critical care for 4 nights, when I was transferred to the ward I discharged myself as I'd had enough of being in hospital. I have never felt so awful so I hope they get you on the mend asap.

Caz I literally tested every day since trigger shot so I could tell when the trigger had left my system. Hope that when you do test you get your BFP.
My follow up is on the 15th Feb.

KDjay I am keeping everything crossed for you and your dp xx


----------



## MadameG

KD still here hooked up to drips - think I need to go at least a day without vomiting before they even start to plan me leaving xxx

Leni food is awful xx

Hope big hugs - what crap people they are. Sounds like you are a girl with a plan though. Can I ask what treatment they gave you for your ohss? Xx

Mle gosh you poor thing. I'm just on a gynae ward at the mo, hoping to not have to be moved. Can I ask what treatment/care you had too? The doctor yesterday put me on a severely limited water intake and made me so dehydrated my pee looked like orangeade.... New one today and I can keep drinking as well as being on fluids xx

MrsJ so so pleased for you - looks like imsi was the missing key xx

Sorry for not doing proper personals - feel like crap xx


----------



## Cortneywils

A super quick one from me as I've just had furniture delivered, just had call from clinic and will start stimming tonight... Yay!!

Madameg, hope you feeling better!

KD, hope your dp is resting

Hope, it's ashame you're being treated unfairly... Hope you get it sorted!

So sorry for lack of personals!


----------



## mle83

Madame by the time I got to hospital my kidneys had stopped working and I couldn't even drink by that point as I was constantly retching. They put me on 3 drips, I know one was human albumin, the other fluids and the other was for pain meds and anti sickness meds when I needed them. Once the anti sickness meds kicked in I felt so much better but once they wore off was being sick again. When I wasn't feeling sick I was told to drink as much as I could. Had to have a catheter to monitor fluid output, gained 2 stone in fluid that was collecting in my abdomen and chest, was in so much pain. 
I wasn't allowed on the gyne ward as it was too soon to tell if I was pregnant and my heart was beating far too fast so had to be sent to critical care ward. 
I really do feel for you as it was so horrible, hope you stop feeling sick soon! xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hope you feel better soon Madame g Xxx


That's fab news Cortney !! Xxx

Kdjay I hope all is well and things are ok. Xxx

Mle83 that sounds awful ! So glad you're better now ! That sounds absolutely horrendous xxx


----------



## KDJay

Oh Madame you poor poor thing! can't believe you were on no fluids! In the meantime have you heard from the clinic as to how your embabies are doing? Hope that brings you some good news  Will be thinking about you!

thank you Mle83  - just got back to work from the EPU , saw a HB and measuring 7 weeks 3 which is perfect. No reason for the bleeding so hopefully nothing to worry too much about xxx onto the next wait!


----------



## KDJay

thank you Cortney and Flutter

Cortney that is really exciting

Mle83 - that sounds so horrendous!!!! wow that is scary x


----------



## fluttershy1983

So glad all is well Kdjay, you've had such a fright these last few weeks  I hope there's no more scares for you both ! God I'd be a wreck how you manage to cope is amazing. Look after each other lovely. Xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks flutter - I dont know how we have coped either tbh! We are knackered, my poor gf keeps waking every couple of hours to check if she is bleeding poor thing! hopefully slowly and surely we can start to relax - plus the EPU booked us our 12 week scan today so that is something nice to look forward to


----------



## Caz2424

Madame poor poor you 
I really hope the anti sickness meds start working very soon 

Mle horrendous, and if that was your first transfer you did it all again x wow, braver than me x 

Kdjay so sorry for you and dp about the bleed, and so glad the scan was fine. Great that your are booked x

Cortney fab ! EC will be here before you know it 

Flutter hope you are ok 

Sorry it's quick just on a break 

So if you did when did you ladies test out trigger? And when was it out ? 😀


----------



## MadameG

Caz apparently my trigger was out yesterday in a and e  xxx

KD so happy for you lovely!! Such fabulous news  xxx

Mle gosh what a dreadful time you had. You are very brave to go through IVF again after that. Thanks so much for the info, fortunately I am nowhere near that. Yesterday was horrific as I was constantly being sick on the bathroom floor and in untold agony before the ambulance arrived. Then I wasn't allowed to drink... Had a second almost identical episode this morning and took 15 minutes for anyone to even come after ringing the bell. This is the third time I've been an emergency admission to this hospital and the third time I have received very questionable care.

Cortney so excited for you! Xx

Flutter hope you're good lovely xxx

Afm on my third type of anti sickness meds and feeling a lot better on my drip this afternoon. Managed to eat a bit more so that's good. My weight has stayed the same but I have bloated out a bit...hmm. My heart has come down from 120 to 80 though! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, I'm so glad the anti sickness drug is kicking in,you've been through a lot you poor girl  . Sorry to hear the foods crap and they stopped you drinking water must of felt awful! How awful they took 15 mins gosh they must be under staffed... Hope you get better soon lovely  

Caz, I'd be also tempted to test but try and hold out lovely!

Mle, sounds like you went through an horrendous time Hun! Hope you're better!

KD, that's brilliant you saw babies HB... You both have been through a lot these last few weeks!

Sorry just a quick one dinners ready!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I'm sorry you are in hospital did you get any frosties? Hope you get better soon xx

Caz not too long till you can test atleast you have an OTD xx

Cortney congrats on starting stimms you must be excited xx

Kdjay so happy for you and do congrats again xx

Pollita it's going to be you cycling next  xx

Leni hope your ok xx

Hope I'm sorry your stressed atm hope things start to get better for you soon xx

Mrsjx congrats on your embabies xx

Mle83 hope your ok xx

Afm still waiting for af to show up I am now 8 days late what a joke  
Going to phone cov first week in Feb to see if my bloods are back xxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney thanks hun. Feeling a lot better now that I am on drips, slowly getting rid of the orange wee   how were your stims and furniture? Xxx

Loopy how annoying about AF! She is a bugger - never there when you want it and always there when you don't! Yes we did! Two hatching blasts frozen today and there were still three others that they are checking on tomorrow - I've asked for them all to be frozen as I am very unsure if I could put myself back through a fresh cycle again - I'd rather risk freezing poorer quality blasts. Fingers crossed for bloods xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies

Madame
I wasnt given any meds as i refused them. They wanted to give me anti sickness but i got OHSS after my BFP so i didnt want to take any meds. I was just on a drip. There were talks of draining but as it wasnt getting any worse, we didnt... thank god. I did put on 12lb kn 4 days mind!
Im glad you are feeling a little better now. Hopefully you will be home soon.

Kd
Sorry about the spotting but congrats on the scan. Some women are unlucky amd bleed for no reason, its super worrying though. I had 2 massive bleeds when i was pregnant too.

Loopy
Always the way, you wait for AF and it doesnt come. Cant you and OH   ive heard orgasms can bring on a AF.
(Sorry to be so direct)

Mle
Sounds awful!! 

Cortney
Hope you enjoyed your tea, lol!

Flutter
1 more week until 12 weeks! Very exciting times for you. Will you be finding out the sex? Do you know how Fay is getting on?

Hope everyone else is ok. I always seem to forget people when doing personals!

AFM
Well, things have progressed today and ive done everything officially with regards to work. I still am not 100% if ive done the right thing and what exactly i want to come out of this but id rather regret that i did do it than regret that i didnt.
I apologise its all work talk for me, but im in limbo with treatment until next month and feel a bit of a fraud been on here. But i read up on all of youbanyway so i may as well join in.
Im super tired, but im waiting for OH to call me from work before i drop off to sleep.
I spoke to my manager today, he is new and ive only met him once. He was totally understanding of my situation and when i told him that my son was conceived by IVF and the losses we had, he told me he could relate as his son was an ICSI baby, that aas comforting. But he did miff me once as i was explaining about how the company had made me feel, stressed and down and he asked (in a very polite way and said he didnt mean any disrespect) if i had seen a doctor for post natal depression! I knew it was coming! I was a little taken back and soon told him it wasnt.

Crazy! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, so glad you're feeling better sweet, what a scary time for you! Good idea to freeze all as I don't blame you wanting to go through a fresh cycle any time soon! Hope you get to go home soon  . My first stimms went well..... Gosh the needle was a lot bigger.... Ouch!! I def used the elma cream lol! I had new bedroom furniture delivered and had to sort all my clothes out I didn't want so there goes 6 black bags!

Loopy, trust af to always get her timings wrong! Really hope she pays a visit soon! I bet you can't wait to start!

Hope, what a cheek of the guy saying you had postnatal depression! How can he even mention it! Men their so insensitive and speak without thinking! Although it does sound like he'll be understanding when you'll need time off for appts... I'm so glad you've made progress with work! Such a relief for you! Don't apologise Hun we're here for each other!

MrsJx, how you feeling? Is EC fri? Not long now!

Pollita, have you told your mum you have treatment planning booked? Won't belong now!

KD, hope you and dp is ok!

Fluttershy, hope you and bump are ok!

Caz, I bet you can't wait to test.... Stay strong!


----------



## trina123

Madam get well soon hun Mrs j when is et ? Hope don't listen to him men sometimes. Cortney wow is getting closer sorry not been on as not started yet and think I have the blues keep getting tearful flutter nearly 12 weeks kd so happy the scan went well I had bleeding  it's so worrying caz I tested loads it's so hard not to xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Trina it really is hard not too, but then I haven't got very good willpower. Haha 

Hope unbelievable .. How could he suggest that.
And always feel like you can vent xx it must be time for things to pick up for you soon lovely x 

Madmane wow just wow !!! 
Thank goodness the ohss struck before transfer so those blasts are ready to go when your better and you can concentrate on letting your body recover. 
Although it must be so so frustrating as you should be PUPO right now not stuck in so ill. From the amount you had you should have some other great blasts too. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow x 

Cortney congrats on your first stims ! 
I am the worst person ever with needles but I'm doing the lubion and clexane now without the Emla, you will be a pro soon x it gave me so much confidence with the needle. I do faint at the thought of cannulas thought I am horrendous 😂
Well done on the big clear out 

Loopy how annoying 😡
Hope they have your bloods back soon x 

Afm forgot to say found out yesterday that I had none to freeze, a little bit disappointed as I've got one blast frozen from a previous cycle so would Have loved to get just one more, but not surprised. 
I just hope the ones inside me are planning on sticking around so I won't need the frostie. 
I had really bad period like pain yesterday on right side. Today feel normal again.
I've got some tests arriving tomorrow as I couldn't trust myself with them in the house 😂
I think I'll test out the trigger tomorrow and then hold out until at least Sat which will be 5dp5dt


----------



## pollita

Caz, sorry you didn't get any frosties this time - let's hope you don't need them anyway  

Cortney, great news on the start of stims! How did the first one go?

Madameg, hope you're feeling better lovely. Get your DP to bring you something tasty once you can stomach eating - hospital food is never very appetising is it?

Loopy, hope AF makes an appearance soon

Flutter, can't believe how fast time is going lady!!!

KD, hope you are ok and DPs spotting/bleeding is easing off

Hope, sorry you're having all this bleep to deal with. I hope you can get everything ironed out soon

If I've missed anyone out I hope you're well!

Nothing more from me really. Treatment planning is less than a week away now (woohoo!) can't wait to find out when I'll be starting. Hopefully start injections next month and have EC in March   If I'm waiting longer then so be it, it would just be nice to have a BFP before my due date (may 9th) Cortney, no I haven't mentioned it to my mum yet. She flew in yesterday so haven't had much of a chance to talk to her. Will definitely mention it though. Then have to brave it and tell my brother and sister, since my sister is currently staying with me and will certainly notice the fridge full of meds haha.

Right, off to snuggle up under the duvet - it's so cold!!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, well done on doing the jabs without the elma cream, I think when I get use to the gonal f needle then I will stop using it! I bet you're going crazy with symptom spotting!

Pollita, good luck telling your family I'm sure they'll be happy for you... Treatment planning will soon be here! I was amazed how bigger the needle was compared to the suprecur, it wasn't too bad hard to push the needle in abit harder to get it in!

Afm, sorry lack of personals as at work atm! I told colleagues that I may need to have a cyst removed thought I'd prepare them for when I need time of... As I needed to wangle mon off and said I may need fri off too..

Have a good day!


----------



## pollita

Cortney, given your epic journey to the clinic haha will you have to take whole days off work for you scans next week? Have they given you an idea when ec will be? I'm thinking a week Monday! So exciting


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yep will have to take whole day off... I'm due for a scan mon... I have weds off anyway and told work I may need fri off.... A week Monday? I hope so not long then... Can't wait!! They said EC will be w/c 1st Feb by that was at treatment planning I guess they'll know more when they start scanning me... So excited!!

Madameg, how are you today?


----------



## Caz2424

Cortney I hope you don't have to go too often, sensible to book the whole day off x 
Great excuse to colleges x 

Polita would be absolutely great to get a BFP before May 9th
It must be so hard for you, I often think of 'our' due date and I only had a positive test until 5 weeks xx  

Ok so I did a superdrug early test this morning and got a faint BFP. My intention was to test out the trigger so is it still the trigger or is it possible to get a BFP 3dp5dt?


----------



## pollita

Oh wow Caz! I suppose at this point it could go either way depending on when you did your trigger and how much you did. I know that my trigger was out by transfer (because I tested on day of transfer) but that being said my very faint BFP showed up on an internet cheapy at 4dp5dt so it could be possible! The super drug tests are 10miu so very sensitive

Actually, now I look back at the tests lined up last year I can see a very, very faint line at 3dp5dt so it's definitely possible!!

Test again tomorrow morning and let's see a nice, darker line  Yay can't wait!


----------



## MrsJx

Hi everyone 

Sorry I've been quiet been poorly, think I've had mild case of ohss my tummy has been so swollen and feel lots of discomfort and heaviness down below.. I first put it down to EC.. I have had trapped wind bad too, but felt fine in myself generally and been back to work.. I haven't felt sick or anything so haven't really mentioned it.. I was provisionally booked for ET today at 11am but clinic called me at 9am and said its really good news 7 of my 9 embies are top grade quality and 2 are average. So they have put me back to a day 5 blasto transfer  were both so excited none of our cycles have gone this well before so IMSI must have been what we needed.! I'm back sat at 10.20 can't wait just hope I'm feeling better by then xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz omg! That sounds pretty exciting to me. I definitely had zero lines at that point last time on cheapies. Fingers crossed!! Xxx

MrsJ so sorry to hear you have been feeling so rotten. Great news on your embies though! I would mention it to your clinic about feeling uncomfortable though - it sounds like they are generally pretty thorough xxx

Pollita I also have a May date in my head...here's hoping we both get there  xxx

Cortney I am doing a lot better thanks - haven't been sick today, woohoo! I found the needles quite tough to push in too Xx

Hope you are a trooper refusing the anti sickness. So sorry to hear that work has been so tough - what a comment to make! Onwards and upwards lovely xxx

Thanks to the other ladies for your support - flutter, KD, Trina, loopy, mle, sfj -horrid few days xxx 

Afm I am now home! Rocking my sexy surgical stockings and on blood thinners for a week, with a follow up scan (not the type I was hoping for   ) next week. I definitely got off very lightly considering how ohss goes but I must say waiting for the ambulance was one of my most frightening moments - I've had a lot of physical pain in my life but that was out of this world intolerable. Just got to take it easy and keep drinking. We had a second 'top quality' blast frozen today, which I think was a hatching 5bb? Plus at my insistence two poorer ones, so we have five in storage in total but only really two good ones. Hopefully that is all we need....   Xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Madmane that's such brilliant news, I'm so glad you are home! 
Rest up and those Frosties sound amazing ! 

Mrs J fantastic news on your embies ! Wow ! Imsi was worth it ! 
So sorry you are feeling so sick though 

Thank you Polita 
I'm really hoping it's still there in the morning and thank you for checking 😀


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, I really hope the pos is a true bfp... Keeping everything crossed for you! I wasn't too sure what to tell me colleagues but I thought I'd need to say something as I may need last minute days off! Can't wait til Mondays scan!

Madameg, I'm so glad you're home.... What you've been through sounds horrendous!! Hope you're resting up.. That's good to hear you have plenty of embies on ice ready for when you're ready!
The needle was easier this time.... Stim day 2 done..... Woop woop!!

MrsJx, wow that's wonderful news you must be so thrilled! So sorry you feel poorly hope you feel better soon!

KD, hope you and dp is ok and she's had no more bleeding... Such a worry for you both!


----------



## pollita

Madame, I'm so glad you're home and feeling a little better! Even better to hear that you have two great quality embabies ready to go when you're ok. You'll be having your FET in no time  (and we will both get our BFPs in March/April  )


Cortney, if you haven't considered it already I would strongly suggest you head to your GP and ask to be signed off from work for some scans/EC/ET/2ww/all of it! Most will sign you off for 'gyno procedure' so that your boss is none the wiser. Especially with all that travelling it may be worth looking into. If I wasn't self employed and was paid for sick leave (like at my last job) I would definitely have done it in hindsight.


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita. I was definitely thinking about being signed off and would be fantastic to have 2-3 weeks over EC, ET, and 2ww... And to use annual leave maybe for the scans as I think 4-5 weeks is too much maybe to have off! Do you think I should ring doctors before or after my Monday's scan? I get paid full sick pay and I never go sick!


----------



## pollita

If you're going to use (and can book at short notice) annual leave for scans then maybe go see your GP towards the end of your scans and closer to EC. I suppose it all comes down to how soon you can get seen! My GP only books appointments same day (you can't book in advance) so it's not a problem, but other GP clinics only book in advance and if you know you'll have to wait a week or two for an appointment book sooner rather than later!


----------



## sfj

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a few days. Been hectic in work and not very well to boot, I currently have a hot water bottle next to my ear.  

Cortney yay for stimms. Xx

MadameG hope your feeling better and glad your home now. Xx

Can really hoping it's a BFP for you. Xx

KD hope you and Dp are well and the bleeding  has stopped. X

I hope everyone else is well. Sorry about missing others in personals, I can only see a few replies on my phone to scroll back on. 

AFM I haven't as yet phoned the other clinic. I'm going to ring LWC again on Monday and if I get the same response then I'm definitely going to consider moving clinics. 

Sara. Xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hey 

Madame
Wow, 5 frosties! Well done you!! Glad your home now. I had to rock the sexy stockings for about 3 weeks (could have been longer). I luckily wasnt in pain, just so uncomfortable. 

Cortney
Glad you have started stims. I have had sick notes for all but my 1st cycle, its something i would deffo recommend. If and when i cycle again, i wont be doing it, i will have to try and work it around work. God knows how. It just takes the pressure off and lets you enjoy the journey of making your baby.. as it should be...lol 

Caz,
Im very excited for tomorrow morning... i will be watching my phone for a message!!!

Polita
I hope you get started really soon. It sure is tough dealing with a due date after a loss....
Unfortunately for me, i have an ace memory so i can pretty much remember all dates of EC's, BFPs, dates of losses and due dates so its constant around the year... i will say this though, you dread the say coming up, but it isnt as bad as you anticipate.... just plan your day, just in case.

Mrsj
Good news on your embabies. Like the others have said, i would deffo mention it too your clinic... hopefully its just your body recovering after EC.

Hey to everyone else, hope all is well.

AFM... i went shopping with a friend today who has a little boy 3 months younger than my son. I cried to her when i arrived whilst she was right in the middle of BF her son... she put him on the floor and hugged me then suggested she put her boob away as it was resting on my arm and was probably marking my top with milk.... it sure did put a smile back on my face! Lol.
After going to higher management, OH has now got the christening off 
Sad news, a work colleague passed away a few hours ago, he was on a life support for only a few days but they were going to switch it off tomorrow with all his family around, unfortunately, he had a seizure and died on his own this evening, leaving a wife and 2 small children. I feel so sad for them.
LO is being a little tinker at the moment, he has always been a good sleeper. He moved into his own room 2 wees ago, 1st week has been fine but this week, he seems so unsettled and i havent had alot of sleep. He seems to be the same tonight so far so no sleep for this mama!! Little tinker!
If im being insensitive by talking about my son, please let me know as i dont want to upset anyone 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yea all gp's work differently mine you have to ring the receptionist and you have to tell them why you're ringing then they'll get the gp to ring you back and if they think it's needed they'll make an appt to see you! I might wait until Monday's scan then ring gp and ask for sometime off after EC! That's good your gp will see you same day!

Hope, it's good to have a good cry.... Nice you're friend is there for you (even with her boob hanging out) it helps to deal with emotions and let it all out! That's good OH has the christening off!

Omg those poor kids and wife.... How awful! Life is so cruel! I'm def not offended by you talking about LO it's nice to hear about him.. I hope he gets use to his room soon so you can sleep.

Sfj, what a nightmare.... I don't blame you switching if you're not happy!


----------



## poppy05

Morning ladies
I'm going to be locking this thread in a minute and you will have a new home, please follow the link i leave in my next post.


Thankyou
poppy xx


----------



## poppy05

new home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342436.new#new


----------

